#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-12-31
<john__> is there a trick to getting the hauppauge pvr-150 to display a tv channel?
<Dr_willis> john__,  in that one myth tv setting/setup area. it dont select the right card by default Ive noticed.
<Dr_willis> one of the pulldown menus. I had to be sure to pick the card.
<Dr_willis> Other then that.. it was rather straight forward
<john__> okay i'll go and check the settings
<john__> I started recording a program so that will have to wait till later
<john__> I think i just selected the haupauge tv card
<javatexan> howdy all!!
<javatexan> i am having trouble ripping from DVD in mythbuntu
<javatexan> can anyone help?
<javatexan> I think it has to do with my user
<javatexan> i keep getting errors where I have to do everything it seems in sudo
<javatexan> so I am guessing that the process is working, just cant write the files
<javatexan> ive tried chmod -R 777 on my recordings folder but doesnt seem to help
<javatexan> any ideas?
<javatexan> my user is in group mythtv and in group root, are there any others?
<javatexan> at this point I am just swingin in thin air.  Not sure what to do now
<Dr_willis> actualy rips go to some tmp dir i thought
<javatexan> it says that the temp files go there
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. i havent tried ripping in ages.. let me try one.
<javatexan> at the end of the rip it says Something is thinking and then the transcode just stops and says there are no pending jobs
<Dr_willis> do you need the dvd css stuf finstalled to rip? Hmm
<javatexan> I just when through the mythtv menus to rip
<Dr_willis> I cant even figure out how to do the ripping... :)
<Dr_willis> optical -> disk.. -> hit 0 to start a job.. enter name..  then what.. heh heh.
<javatexan> LOL...np..I will keep looking at it
<javatexan> after that I get a 20min wait
<javatexan> with some bars
<javatexan> then when the 'rip' part is over, something starts to think and then nothin
<Dr_willis> Ok.. what am i missing here.. i see the 2 parts.. i arror left/right - i sleected the biggest one.. entered a name... NOW what.. :)
<Dr_willis> AHA.. '0 process selected title' :) i had to hit 0
<javatexan> I chose not perfect, but excellent.......
<javatexan> yep.
<Dr_willis> I thoght it had 0 Processes going... :)
<john__> how hard is it to have mythbuntu get video files from another gutsy box?
<javatexan> okay...ripping file again....we will cross our eyes
<Daviey> john__: should be easy
<Dr_willis> john__,  make a nfs share. mount it somewhere.
<john__> i assume on the gutsy box?
<Dr_willis> javatexan,  it ripped here. to a .iso in the videos dir.
<javatexan> maybe its because I am not using iso
<javatexan> I am using excellent
<javatexan> so it has to transcode the file too
<Dr_willis> Not sure about that. ;) I just stuck the disk in ripped.
<javatexan> ;)
<Dr_willis>  4522901504 2007-12-30 21:05 MeaningOfLife.iso
<Dr_willis> Egads. Yes. it would be nice to get that transcoded to somthing smaller
<javatexan> ya
<javatexan> delete it and try it with excellent quality...It should make a mp4
<Dr_willis> So what are you doing exactly? Execlent quality.. ahh.. Ok
<Dr_willis> How is that better quality then the dvd? :)
<javatexan> prolly not
<javatexan> I think perfect is mpeg2, excellent is mp4 and good is divx
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. divx is proberly good eniogh for me then. :)
<javatexan> cool....I guess my transcode is not set up properly
<Dr_willis> I got Mythfrontend running from a terminal also. so i can watch the error messages/logs :)
<Dr_willis> it seems to be working
<javatexan> cool
<Dr_willis> I know how to backup the wifes Movies now at least.
<Dr_willis> What is it with people that have to have 2000+ DVD movies.. ALL on the shelfs right next to the tv..
<Dr_willis> its not like she even has them organized on the shelfs.
<Dr_willis> :)
<javatexan> i am backing up my kids Ben10 Dvd before they destroy them....LOL
<javatexan> ;)
<Dr_willis> Of course the RIAA willproberly say tahts not legal..
<Dr_willis> or is that the MPAA?
<Dr_willis> Kids and their Movies.. If i NEVER have to see 'Cars' again.. it will be too soon.
<MythbuntuGuest21> hello everyone.  I am wondering what the install process looks like when you istall Myth, is their a progress indication?
<MythbuntuGuest21> hey wy have you installed myth successfully?
<Dr_willis> Hmm
<Dr_willis> i installed it a few months ago. - i dont rember any profress bar.
<MythbuntuGuest21> It's wierd it's been sitting there for an hour or two, there is just a little tiny window with nothing in it
<MythbuntuGuest21> and then every few minutes something happens on CD Drive
<MythbuntuGuest21> I'm restarting it using the hard drive and seeing what happens
<MythbuntuGuest21> Now I'm getting a login/password prompt (command line) and then when I enter info it says -bash /dev/null permission denied
<Dr_willis> javatexan,  well it seems to be transcoding. its on pass2.. but that will take it an hr or so..
<Dr_willis> MythbuntuGuest21,  sounds like the install failed. odd..
<MythbuntuGuest21> Thanks I guess I'll give it another try...I didn't really know what to do at the partitioning portion I guess it's possible I selected something wrong there
<javatexan> crud...mine failed again.....lucky dog... LOL
<javatexan> i wonder if something is wrong with transcode....wonder how I would test that
<javatexan> although...I cant find anywhere it is saving a rather large tmp file
<javatexan> i am still waiting on the cable co to send me a SA 3250HD with the firewire turned on
<javatexan> so I don't havet the schedules setup anymore...they expired on the 25th I think
<javatexan> i did the normal mythbuntu install
<javatexan> and added this user as the non root user.....what could be amiss
<Dr_willis> mine still has an hr+ to go..
<javatexan> well thats not totally true...I added the ubuntu desktop to it
<javatexan> thats cool...mine crashes before that
<javatexan> when it finishes readin the dvd drive, it says transcode is thinking...puts up a few "...." and then quits and says there are no jobs...I can rip a dvd by pressing 0
<Dr_willis> I guessi will know in an hr+ :)
<Dr_willis> i should of tested on a smaller movie
<javatexan> lol...np...I will go kick my computer while we wait
<javatexan> man I hate that I will eventually have to put qemu and winblows on this system....so sad
<javatexan> i cant find a way to convert .tivo files to mpeg4 without the tivo desktop which only runs well on windblows
<javatexan> Dr_willis: I am guessing there is something wrong with my install or some of the settings.  Can I make changes vi ssh?
<javatexan> or do I have to be on the box
<Dr_willis> If you got sshd installed you could
<javatexan> yeah I do
<Dr_willis> ssh -Y remotebox then run the mythtv config tool :)
<javatexan> -Y?
<Dr_willis> dont run the frontend over ssh. it ... dont work too good. :)
<Dr_willis> or -X
<Dr_willis> local lan  i think -Y is a little faster
<Daviey> Dr_willis: worked for me as a test a few months ago
<Dr_willis> i got the front end.. but the videos dident work. :) i was all confused.. then i realized i had ssh'd to the machine.. and wasent running the actual mythtv front end on the local machine like i though i was doing.
<javatexan> ok..what is the command line for the config tool again....sorry
<Dr_willis> hmm,. myth-setup ? mythtv-setup ?
<Dr_willis> mythtv-setup  L:)
<Dr_willis> Ok-  its taking 3 hrs total to transcode a 1 hr movie.. :)
<Dr_willis> well it may be 1.44 hr movie. :) I should set up MythTV on my faster machine to do this.
<MythbuntuGuest21> Hello everyone...Anyone available to help setup a tuner card, my seems to not be working
<MythbuntuGuest21> I should say help me setup
<javatexan> Dr_willis:  did it ever finish?
<javatexan> i think my install is messed up.  I have several groups with the same names buy different ids
<javatexan> never mind...redraw and now its happy....what is this thing windows?  LMAO
<javatexan> so I want my user to be in what group(s)?
<javatexan> right now, he is in admin
<javatexan> mythtv
<javatexan> i think that is it
<javatexan> Dr_willis: did it ever finish?
<javatexan> the dvd rip
<MythbuntuGuest22> total noob here, i just installed mythbuntu and i have a Radeon HD 2400XT and im using HDMI for both the video and sound, but i only get video, any ideas on what i can read to fix this?
<Dr_willis> well if Javatexan ever comes back.. it finished and worked fine. :)
<Dr_willis> Just took 3 hrs.
<hansoffate> Dr_willis: what?
<hansoffate> what did you do
<Dr_willis> ripped a dvd to video. He was having problems.
<Dr_willis> he could rip to .iso but none of the transcoding stuff worked for him
<Dr_willis> Somthing I always wanted to do. :) finially figured out how.
<hansoffate> i see, awesome
<Dr_willis> Now if i could train the wife to put all her dvd's on the pc...
<Dr_willis> I wouldent have to have a whole wall of shelfs for her 'library'
<hansoffate> lol, that's alot of work
<hansoffate> i am waiting on my part's to build my new backend/frontend
<hansoffate> they won't get here till the 4th
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Can a front end box. rip dvd's to the backend  for 'storage'
<pdragon> depends where you told it to store videos
<pdragon> drawing a blank now, but doesn't it put the ripped dvd in the video file folder when it's done?
<Dr_willis> Just wasent sure if the mythtv frontend's 'optical media' menus would see the front ends dvd diskdrive ..  or the backend's dvd drive
<Dr_willis> I normally have the 'videos' dir on a NFS share for the frontend to access. :)
<pdragon> pretty sure it sees the front end optical drive
<Dr_willis> pdragon,  yea.. would be a little odd the other way.. BUT i could understand it seeing the backends
<Dr_willis> that way the frontends could play a dvd without a drive at all.
<pdragon> i havent set up a separate frontend myself yet, so honestly just guessing
<Dr_willis> I got one.. but its just sitting there.. unused. :)
<pdragon> hehe
<pdragon> haven't had a need for one yet myself
<Dr_willis> id never made just a front end.. so i made one.. then needed the monitor somewhere else.
<pdragon> my second tv is an old tiny one with no video inputs
<rhpot1991> Dr_willis: I have 2 backends, one rips to the other
<rhpot1991> just setup an nfs share
<pdragon> off to bed. just browsin through my irc channels to see what's goin on
<Dr_willis> Id like to be able to rip/transcode on the 3rd machine i got.. it has 8x the CPU power of the backend. :)
<rhpot1991> I prob shoulda read everything you said instead of seeing the question then skipping to the current time
<rhpot1991> I'm not entirely sure if the drive is supposed to be on the back or frontend
<Dr_willis> heh. :)
<Dr_willis> I will try it tomorrow i guess
<frink__> moo
<MilhousePunkRock> Can someone give me an estimation how long commercial flagging for a half-hour recording might take on a P4 1.8 GHz with 664 MB RAM, nothing else running?
<frink__> moooo
<john__> howdo i get back into the mythtv setup to change the input device?
<tgm4883> to change the input device?
<tgm4883> mythtv-setup
<tgm4883> that gets you into mythtv setup
<john__> i want to make sure the right hauppuage card is listed
<tgm4883> ah
<john__> i went into setup on the main screen but that doesn't show me what i want
<tgm4883> well you can run mythtv-setup from the command line, and it will take you where you need
<tgm4883> it will need to stop the backend though
<john__> my problem is i'm not getting any video when i select watch tv
<pdragon> can also get to it from MCC, no?
<tgm4883> yep
<john__> i will try that thanks
<john__> okay got tv output now. But it's so slow it's like watching a movie in slow speed
<john__> any ideas?
 * Dr_willis has none
<Dr_willis> You do have the proper video card drivers isntalled?
<Dr_willis> Guess i did have an idea. :)
<john__> i'm using the restricted drivers for an ati radeon 9500 series card
 * Dr_willis shirks back from ati.. "Hurts Us.... My precciousssss"
<Dr_willis> :)
<pdragon> restarted the x session since you installed them?
<john__> yes
<Dr_willis> I wonder if.. err.. DRI is enabled on them.
<pdragon> hmm... not sure
<laga> AAIK the free X driver supports tv-out as well
<Dr_willis> but that wouldent affect the tv out would it?
<laga> i suggest you check your playback logs
<john__> so how do i check if DRI is enabled?
<john__> i have the pc connected to a 51 inch wide screen tv thru the dvi cable
<laga> ah, DVI
<Iolaus> Hey laga: any word on that libmyth-perl trunk fix?
<laga> Iolaus: sorry, got distracted by all kinds of stuff today :/
<laga> john__: why don't you try the free driver?
<laga> i'm surprised that restricted-manager even let you use fglrx
<Iolaus> no problem, can't look a gift horse in the mouth :)
<john__> how would i go about using the free driver? Just disable the restricted driver?
<laga> i think so
<laga> Iolaus: as i said, it should work if you remove mythtv-common or whatever package was conflicting ;)
<john__> i will give that a try and report back
<Iolaus> laga: I'm not terribly familiar with the apt-get system.  I ran into some problems.
<Iolaus> I think by removing the myth-common it removed everything associated and then when I did apt-get dist-upgrade it didn't pull down the new stuff since it had been removed
<laga> Iolaus: dependency problems i suppose. just wait then, i suppose it's not terribly urgent (?)
<laga> right, that's ugly :/
<Iolaus> laga: yup, figured I'd just wait :)
<Iolaus> I'm excited to try out some of the stuff they've apparently added to the trunk from the mythtv-vid branch
<ickyb0d> hello all.  quick question... is anyone familiar with a process "cnxscan" that runs on mythbuntu?  I fear this process may have just killed my machine
<laga> apt-file search does not find such a file here
<laga> try google. looks like some cracked your box
<tgm4883> ickyb0d, killed your box?
<ickyb0d> yeah, i tried google - didn't find too much
<ickyb0d> killed, i'm not sure yet, still trying stuff out
<ickyb0d> but basically, when i boot up, i get the mythtv setup screen saying that it can't connect to mysql and to check my settings
<ickyb0d> upon trying to open a terminal, it immediately closes the terminal with no error messages
<laga> Iolaus: is it possible to access your mythtv box from the internet?
<ickyb0d> when i try and log in via command line (alt+ctrl+F6), it just keeps displaying : Ubunutu 7.10 <machine name> tty6 and re-prompting me for a login
<john__> ok with using the free driver's i lose the use of the dvi ouput.i can use s-video thou but the machine locks up when selecting watch tv.If i use the vga ouput on a monitor the picture is alright and plays fine when i start my box now i get a warning about running in low graphic mode
<laga> ouch :/
<laga> wrt john__ i mean
 * laga gotta run
<laga> have a nice new year's eve and don't get too wasted :)
<ickyb0d> Then booting in recovery mode - it prompts me for a root password, (which doesn't work) so ctrl+d to get to command line, and everything just basically segfaults and dies.  heh, so i'm pretty sure the computer the OS is dead :(
<Iolaus> laga: sorry I missed your message.  I could open up my myth box to the internet
<slestak> im considering adding mythbuntu to an existing gutsy machine.  its not too old of an install, so I may just toast it and go straight mythbuntu.  i "may" want to run some other apps later, does it really make a difference.
<john__> anyone have any idea what screen setting i should use for a 51" widescreen tv?
<laga> Iolaus: no, not you. i was referring to ickyb0d. i'm wondering if his mythtv box was compromised..
<Iolaus> ah :)
<laga> slestak: no, it doesn't really make a difference. just follow the instructions on www.mythbuntu.org
<laga> bye
<john__> or what do i have to add to the xorg file to use the s-video or dvi ouput of a ati 9500 series card
<ickyb0d> heh, yeah... my mythtv box is not accessable to the internet.  It's behind a router's firewall and only accessable to the local network
<Viaken> nvidia-settings is getting a picture on the TV, but saving to xorg.conf doesn't seem to stick. That is, when I logout, it starts back up with automatic settings.
<Viaken> Also, now "Watch TV" won't work. It just kicks back to the menu.
<Viaken> I seem to've messed something up. :P
<Viaken> ok...first problem was sudo. lol
<Viaken> Second was 2 input sources defined.
<john__> okay i installed envy and let that app install the latest ati drivers i have good picture quality now.But when i have the wire from the sound card connected to the tv i get a loud hum also after about 3 min of playing the computer locks up any ideas?
<Viaken> Does it lock up if you leave the sound off?
<john__> yes
<john__> i'm so close to getting this to work
<john__> i've built this system out of spare parts i had laying around. 2.4 ghz P4 2 gigs of ram and a 100 gig hard drive and a hauppuage pvr-150
<john__> and a ati 9500 agp video card
<Viaken> Yeah, I've basically got the same thing going on. lol Except mine only has 384MB of RAM.
<john__> didn't want to spend alot till i saw how it was going to work out
<john__> before investing in a better remote and computer case
<john__> the humming i can probably fix with ground isolation cables
<john__> just gotta figure out what is causing the lock up
<john__> also if i try to play a dvd it drops me back to the desktop
<Viaken> Run memtest86 on it?
<slestak> is it typical to get suspend working on mythboxes?
<slestak> or do you just let them run 24x7
<john__> ok i will let memtest run for a couple of hours and c what happens
<john__> i assume when the lower half of the screen when running memtest that isn't a good thing?lol
<john__> now the pvr-150 remote no longer works
<javatexan> howdy all
<Dr_willis> Hi javatexan
<javatexan> heres a fun topic.. i am trying to find a cheap video  card to run mythbuntu on with svideo out.... any preference
<Dr_willis> My DVD did reencode to an avi just fine last night. :)
<Dr_willis> javatexan,  low end nvidia card. fanless design. :)
<Dr_willis> javatexan,  they have several last i looked.
<Dr_willis> Fanless = quiet, proberly in the $50 and under range
<javatexan> awesome...i did the setup again and it worked...weird...
<javatexan> does nvidia have to be the man or can it be pny or the others...are there any differences?
<javatexan> lets,  see i see   xfx, evga, pny, kfa ......any favorites or one to stay awawy from
<javatexan>  	 XFX GeForce 7300 GS or a  	 XFX GeForce 7600 GT
<javatexan> or a 	 XFX GeForce 8500 GT
<javatexan> where is the supported video cards list for mythbuntu
<javatexan> is it different for 7.10?
 * Dr_willis wakes up.. :)
<Dr_willis> about any card that works with Ubuntu, or linux should work. Stick with nvidia.  to be safe
<Dr_willis> I have a 5500 in my frontend box. It has a fan.. but its very quiet
<Daviey> javatexan: *AVOID* ATI
<javatexan> okay....I am looking at XFX, KF2...are any of the other nvidias manufactu any good......I am having a hard time finding one that is supported on the ubuntu page  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsNvidia
<tgm4883> I use a gigabyte nvidia 7300GS
<javatexan> I can only get a biostar 7300GS  is biostar any good
<CygnusX1> Any reports of mythbuntu killing optical drives?
<tgm4883> nope
<tgm4883> javatexan, afaik, the differences between the different manu. is things like what ports are on the back, how much memory.  But the chipset remains the same
<CygnusX1> Installed test system last night...could not get VNC to work post install --> no medium found.  Took CDROM out of sources, got VNC installed.  Going for a production install tonight and the CDROM is dead.  Pioneer DVD-ROM actually.
<tgm4883> CygnusX1, very strange, but I've never heard of a optical drive being killed by a distro
<CygnusX1> tgm4883: There was a spate of that a couple of years back with LG drives I believe.
<tgm4883> link?
<CygnusX1> Don't recall the how or why.
<CygnusX1> http://groups.google.com/group/alt.os.linux.mandrake/browse_frm/thread/2d35423bd7ca1f25/f192ab3182dd3acd?dq=&hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&prev=/groups%3Fhl%3Den%26lr%3D%26ie%3DUTF-8%26group%3Dalt.os.linux.mandrake#f192ab3182dd3acd
<tgm4883> interesting
<tgm4883> although I still have not heard of any problems with Mythbuntu (or Ubuntu) destroying optical drives
<directhex> i heard one story about mandriva killing some drives a while ago
<directhex> lg drives i think
<tgm4883> directhex, yes, see the above link
<directhex> oh, is it a link about that? at least my memory's working
<tgm4883> although that was 4 years ago and it's kinda interesting that a distro would only break a certain manufacture
<Daviey> Rude dvd's is known to make you blind - but not destroy the drive AFAIK
<directhex> lg drives violated the ATAPI standard, by using the "flush cache"  signal as a marker for "begin firmware update"
<alexvd> Ok I cant figure out why my slavebackend backend is not working properly.  I had to reinstall the masterbackend.  Only thing that changed is the mysql password.  Howeve the slavebackend doesnt restart properly. I had to go in manually edit the mysql.txt files to get it to stop giving an error about setting the ip adrress in general. Then it wiped out my capture cards.  It wont restart properly at reboot.  It wont restart
<alexvd>  when I run /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend restart as my user
<alexvd> I can get it to start by running mythbackend -d
<Daviey> logs show anything meaniful?
<alexvd> I still have an issue with my capture card being listed as unavailable.  I also dont see any information about the hard drive space etc.. in information
<alexvd> directhex: is that still true. I just a bought a blueray hdvd drive that I am about to install
<alexvd> Directhex: its a LG
<directhex> i think they learnt their lesson
<alexvd> Daviey: logs are not giving me any more errors now
<alexvd> actually I am still getting the no setting found for this machine's backend server ip
<alexvd> Daviey: I modified all the mysql.txt files I could find with locate
<john__> has anyone gotten a ati 9550 card to work?
<directhex> john__, ati has issues under linux
<john__> yeah i know i was hoping to get lucky...lol
<john__> I didn't want to go out and spend alot of money on this project. So i'm using recycled parts to make sure it works well
<CygnusX1> Okay.  I guess maybe it was just its time.
<alexvd> john:  they do have a script somewhere to support the ati cards.  Head on over to the knoppmyth forums. Do a search for ati
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-01-01
<Aquahallic> evenin' folks
<Aquahallic> anyone else had any probs trying to do a frontend only install to HD with 7.10??
<directhex> john__, garbage in, garbage out
<tgm4883> Aquahallic, errors?
<john__> well it seems my main issue is the fact that i'm using a via chipset mainboard and a hauppuage card
<directhex> can be an issue on old via chipsets
<Aquahallic> yeah.... I've tried to do the frontend only install several times... as soon as it gets to the "configuring mythtv" portion... it says the installer crashed... and gives me some error codes
<laga> Aquahallic: does it ask you to file a bug?
<Aquahallic> would a frontend only install bomb if I don't have my backend running?
<Aquahallic> yeah... it does
<Aquahallic> I tried to backout and then reboot hoping the OS itself would come up so I could get the files it says... but it won't boot into the OS
<Aquahallic> I guess I could boot it with a knoppix cd and pull it off like that
<laga> well
<laga> if it asks you to file a bug report
<laga> please do so
<laga> we can't fix it otherwise
<Aquahallic> yup yup... I'll do that
<laga> and a frontend only install should not break just because your backend is not running, i'd rule that out
<laga> you can just open a terminal in the live cd to get those log files it mentions :)
<Aquahallic> just a FYI.. it's a IBM think center 2.6 gig with 768 memory... I originally tried it with my GeForce 4 in.. tried the proprietary drivers.. bombed... then tried again with the open source generic... then I pulled the nvidia completely and tried it with the onboard intel... all same error
<Aquahallic> let me ask this... if this machine doesn't have any capture cards in it... then it shouldn't be a slave backend... correct?
<laga> does it work if you do a combined backend/frontend install?
<laga> no
<Aquahallic> it will do the combined fine
<Aquahallic> no?
<Aquahallic> I can have it as a slave backend if there's no capture cards in?
<laga> oh
<laga> now that you mention it
<Aquahallic> slave backend with a frontend too
<laga> that works just fine.
<laga> slave backend w/o capture cards work fine
<Aquahallic> what's the point though?
<laga> but please file that bug report so we can fix it :)
<Aquahallic> will the master backend pass off jobs?
<laga> Aquahallic: well, you can use it for commercia flagging
<laga> yes
<laga> you might havhave to cionfigure it to do so, but i think it's configured by default to distribute jobs
<Aquahallic> now.. let me ask you this then...
<Aquahallic> yeah.. there's an option to run on originating or something like that
<laga> transcoding will require you to mount your recordings on the slave backend via nfs (or cifs), IIRC
<Aquahallic> yeah
<Aquahallic> that was my question
<Aquahallic> see.. I used to run knoppmyth
<Aquahallic> too buggy though for me...:/
<Aquahallic> I had it setup like this.....
<Aquahallic> one master backend with my capture cards.....
<Aquahallic> then a frontend only
<Aquahallic> the frontend only mounted the media files folder via NFS share off the backend
<Aquahallic> right now I've setup a master backend with a frontend also on it...
<Aquahallic> I'm going to enable my var/lib/mythtv folder to be exported via NFS..
<Aquahallic> so I can make another slave backend w/frontend and then mount that exported folder to it's /var/lib/mythtv and the backends will share the jobs??
<Aquahallic> I think a 2.6 gig as a frontend only is a bit much anyways really....:P
<laga> well.. i'd start mythtv-setup on the slave backend w/frontend and make sure the path to the recordings is corre.t
<laga> correct*
<Aquahallic> be nice if they'll load balance backend jobs...;)
<laga> but that might just work
<laga> if it doesnn'
<laga> whoops, too dark to type properly.
<laga> if it doesn't work, just ask in here or in the forums :)
<Aquahallic> yeah... I've done it like that before..:)
<Aquahallic> I just delete the empty folders under /var/lib/mythtv.. then setup fstab to mount it to an NFS share that's really my 500 gig drive on my backend
<Aquahallic> that way I keep one point of management for my files..:)
<Aquahallic> well... got company over... so... time to drink some beer.... I'll pull that log and fire it up as a bug... but I think I'mma try that slave backend w/ frontend solution
<Aquahallic> that seems to install fine
<Aquahallic> thanx for the insight...;)
<laga> np
<laga> time for me to go to bed
<Aquahallic> happy new year all!!!
<laga> is it 2008 yet for you? ;)
<Aquahallic> not yet
<laga> thanks, happy new year for you too
<Aquahallic> 3.5 hrs. and counting
<laga> well, greetings from the future then :)
<Aquahallic> hahaha
<laga> g'night
<Daviey> laga: don't go yet
<larson9999> i have mythbuntu set up and it's working great.  only problem is i can't see good enough on my tv to do anything on the desktop.  how do i connect to it remotely from my other computers?
<larson9999> i mean connect to it so i can administer it not stream content
<tgm4883_laptop> larson9999, you could ssh in
<larson9999> tgm4883, is that set up by default?
<tgm4883_laptop> i think so
<larson9999> ok, i'm in
<larson9999> tgm4883_laptop, can the remote control the mouse when not in 'media center' mode?
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<tgm4883_laptop> what are you trying to do?
<larson9999> ssh works great
<larson9999> tgm4883, just curious if the remote could control the mouse.  then i could setup some icons on the desktop and navigate and start t hem with the remote.  taking it to the next, it could be used to type like it is in mythtv.  not trying to do anything just wondering.
<tgm4883_laptop> i dont believe you can
<larson9999> where do you add podcasts?  i see the ones already in there but now how to add them
<larson9999> i'll rtfm :)
<slestak> is it easy to add a new tuner card to an exisitng mythbox install?  Ive got a tuner card on the way, but do not want to wait to install for my other recorded content.
<john__> well my lockup was due to the via chipset on the motherboard. Had an amd setup with the sis chipset and so far i've been watching tv for 1 hour
<john__> next ? how do i link to another computer? I have a gusty box which i store most of my movies on how would i add them under media library?
<tgm4883_laptop> john__, do you have a henway?
<tgm4883_laptop> john__, the best way to do that is probably to make an NFS share on the host computer, then mount it on the frontend computer and point the mythvideo at it
<john__> henway?
<tgm4883_laptop> nm
<john__> any good docs on that?
<tgm4883_laptop> perhaps the manual on mythbuntu.org or on ubuntuguide.org
<john__> ok thanks
<john__> with vnc enabled how would i access it from a remote computer?
<mung> Hallo!
<mung> Happy new year!
<mung> anybody online now who uses mythbuntu 7.10?
<mung42> I boot from the cd, my system is connected to the tv via Nvida Graphiccard. I see the startscreen. If i select "Install" the screen will go black an nothing else happens.
<laga> mung42: boot in "safe graphics mode"
<mung42> Hi laga. How shud i do this? Ther is no bootoption for this
<laga> oh.
<laga> mung42: it might be possible by appending vga=normal to the boot options. or by removing "splash". not sure how to do that from the CD. might i suggest you con nect that box to a regular monitor instead? tv-out on nvidia card is only really supported by their proprietary drivers which can't be used during boot-up
<mung42> ok. the best i try with a normal lcd first
<laga> john__: you'd use a vnc client :)
<hasse> does anyone knows anything about then mythstream will be updated in the weekly trunk ? .. when i want to start it' problems with lĺibmyth is in woŕong verion
<laga> hasse: i'm working on it as we speak
<hasse> great....
<hasse> really missed it yesterday evening :-)
<laga> :)
<hasse> hey, im running mythtv on a amd dual core 4800+ cpu with 3 gb ram, but when i watch hd-quality 1080 resolution recordings, the sound scatters (?) a lot, and the pictures sometimes do the same
<laga> i'm glad some people actually use it :)
<hasse> ohhh, i think it's really great ...
<laga> it's a bit weird to use
<hasse> yearh, the way to use it, is a little odd
<hasse> are you the author of it ?
<laga> no
<hasse> okay, it would be nice if it was like the mythmusic plugin, where you can exit the plugin, and still listen to the stream
<hasse> cd blo
<hasse> :)
<hasse> ups
<laga> well, that's pretty new in mythmusic :)
<Dr_willis> bash: cd: blo: No such file or directory
<Dr_willis> :P
<laga> sudo
<hasse> laga, yes, but really needed
<Dr_willis> The more ive been playing with my Wii,. the more i think.. It would be so COOL if MythTV had a similer  interface where ya could point at the screen and click the buttons. :)
<laga> Dr_willis: maybe linuxmce is similar to what you want :)
<Dr_willis> Of course right now.. the tv dont have a mythtv box on it. :P
<Dr_willis> its the 24/7 Wii Bowling Machine  for now.
<john__> how can i tell if vnc is running on a mythtv box?
<john__> everytime i try to connect i get service not running
<laga> how do you try to connect?
<john__> using krdc
<john__> 192.168.1.102:1
<laga> try :0 ?
<john__> Connection failed. No server running at the given address and port.
<laga> is it enabled in the control centre?
<john__> yes
<john__> and for some odd reason a linux box can't ping the mythtv box but a windows pc can
<laga> well, can you put your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log on a pastebin?
<john__> not easily
<laga> too bad
<john__> i will c what i can do and get back to u
<laga> close mythfrontend, open firefox, go to pastebin.ca, click "upload a file"?
<laga> use sftp?
<john__> ok
<john__> laga done there both under lime4x4
<laga> what's lime4x4?
<john__> my poster name
<laga> in the forums?
<john__> it asked for a poster name at pastebin.ubuntu.com
<laga> ah
<laga> ah
<laga> how do i get to your posting?
<john__> good question
<john__> cause the address u gave me nothing comes up so i went to the one listed on top of the chat board here
<laga> i guess you were supposed to give me the URL to your postings ;)
<laga> never used the ubuntu pastebin before
<john__> ok give me a few
<john__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3178
<john__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3176
<john__> were u able to view them?
<laga> john__: i'll check them later, i'm fighting with mythstream at the moment :/
<john__> ok
<john__> and thanks
<lucas2> hey. I installed mythbuntu, and under "remote", I select "Hauppauge TV Card". (I have a pvr350 and a pvr250).  only two buttons of the remote seem to work. Does anybody know what remote I should select from the list?
<laga> lucas2: should be right
<laga> i don't know much about lirc, though
<lucas2> doh. I was hoping going for mythbuntu would mean not having to deal with stuff like this anymore :(..  ah well, guess the config file fiddling days aren't over yet.
<Dr_willis> isent there like 4 differnt hauppage remotes? I recall some mythtv isntaller, asking once if i had a silver, or dogbone, or somthing else.. one..
<Dr_willis> I found the remote control to be sluggish. I got a nice wireless keyboard i use now. ;)
<lucas2> I have a silver one.  Nothing in the mythbuntu installation asked me about a color..  it is asking me to pick one from a list.
<Dr_willis> I may be thinking of the knoppmyth installer then.
<lucas2> it does show (grayed out) that it will use the lirc_dev and lirc_i2c modules, which were the ones that used to work when this machine was a gentoo myth box.
<laga> lucas2: did you check with irw?
<lucas2> laga: wow, good tip.   it receives all button presses just fine..  with the exact names as well.
<lucas2> great, that means the hardest part is actually working.
<laga> lucas2: then you need to check the "create application-specific bindings" button in the control centre
<laga> and re-apply those settings.
<laga> the most important buttons should be working then
<lucas2> laga: that doesn't seem to be an option in my control center.
<lucas2> I get "generate dynamic button mappings"
<laga> lucas2: that's what i meant
<lucas2> k, trying..
<laga> it's been some time since i looked at those options :)
<lucas2> np :)
<lucas2> strange..  Ch- always selects the top item from the menu, Ch+ always selects the bottom item from the menu...  the ok button works as an "enter" button, but none of the other buttons do anything.
<laga> i bet the number buttons will work
<laga> it's a bit hard to support those hauppauge remotes
<laga> see, we use some clever regular expressions and stuff to create lircrc files from lircd.conf files, it's not perfect for all remotes :)
<lucas2> laga: you're right on the numbers.. if I go to a text entry box, the numbers work.
<lucas2> k, this looks like a nice opportunity to contribute then.
<laga> :)
<laga> there are some bug reports for that already
<laga> look for bug reports against mythbuntu-lirc-generator in launchpad
<lucas2> its strange, in ~/.lircrc  it shows Ch+ is mapped to "Up"..  and Ch- is mapped to "Down"..   irw shows my up and down buttons are interpeted as "Ch+" and "Ch-", yet their behaviour seems not to correspond in myth.
<lucas2> the "Up" myth command does not mean "go to the top option in the menu" right?
<laga> it's probably mapped to pgup as well
<laga> (page up)
<lucas2> nope, it's not. (at least, not in ~/.lircrc)   Ch+ on hauppauge_pvr (which is the name of the remote reported in irw), only maps to Up.  The only other binding is on key-next, but that's for program=vlc
<laga> lucas2: check ~/.mythtv/lircrc as well
<lucas2> same story...  do you know how these two files relate? why do we have 2 ?
<laga> i think ~/.mythtv/lircrc is checked first then ~/.lircrc
<laga> dunno why we have two, but it'll be "fixed" for hardy :)
<lucas2> cool.  fixed upstream, or patched?
<laga> oh. it's not a problem with mythtv, it's just what mythbuntu-lirc-generator does :)
<laga> if you tell it to do it
<lucas2> ah k.  it's funny though, since the files are not identical, but very similar.
<lucas2> I'll try to grab a lircrc file from the web somewhere.
<laga> i'd expect that ~/.mythtv/lircrc does not contain the vlc stuff
<lucas2> right.
<laga> john__: just took a look at your pastebins
<laga> john__: your xorg.conf looks correct. but vnc does not show up in xorg.log
<laga> john__: can you file a bug and link to those files? (or attach them)
<laga> john__: something is going wrong but i'm the wrong person to ask. superm1 might know what's happening
<john__> will do
<Cackette> Hey guys. Is there any reason why I can't get MythBuntu to set 1920x1080px?
<Cackette> i have a 1080P tv, and the options past 1280x720px dont work
<laga> what VGA card and driver do you use?
<Cackette> nvidia 6600, and the open source nvidia one that mythbuntu recommended
<laga> try the closed source driver.
<Cackette> its weird because it looks like it works, but it says it doesnt
<laga> i suppose you're already using that :)
<laga> who's "it"?
<Cackette> it is 1920x1080
<Cackette> and the other it is mythbuntu
<tgm4883_laptop> whoa, the new year has changed laga
<Cackette> i.e. i select 1920x1080, hit apply, the screen changes to some grey&black lines background w/ the cursor being an X, then like 10 secs later, mythbuntu reverts to 1280x720
<tgm4883_laptop> Cackette, are you using the open or closed source driver
<Cackette> i dont know
<Cackette> whichever it recommended
<Cackette> i think open
<Cackette> should i try switching?
<tgm4883_laptop> I use nvidia-glx with my 6100
<directhex> what's the tv?
<Cackette> samsung lnt4061f (40" 1080P LCD)
<directhex> check the EDID data
<Cackette> the what
<rhp> Hi all... Recently I updated my VIA EPIA frontend / slave backend from MythDora 2.32 to mythbuntu 7.10. Since then, I've been trying to solve some strange problems with XvMC and lirc (possibly related). First I thought the problem was related to mythtv 0.20 (I was running 0.19 before), but after resurrecting mythdora and running 0.20 on that, everything looks ok. Could someone provide me with some pointers where to start digging?
<laga> rhp: /var/log/mythtv/
<laga> rhp: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<directhex> Cackette, install hwinfo, and run "sudo hwinfo --monitor"
<directhex> Cackette, many screens don't send valid mode data
<rhp> laga: There are some error messages in the mythfrontend log file, which I've sent to the mythtv user mailing list, but no one seems to know what to do about it.
<tgm4883_laptop> Cackette, how are you connecting the computer to the tv?
<Cackette`> wow, that was fuckin weird
<Cackette`> firefox BSOD'd my windows box
<rhp> laga: After a discusssion on the openchrome list, I found out I was not using the openchrome drivers yet, so I installed them (should have been by default?), but that did not make it better. If anything it seems to be worse now.
<rhp> The problem is, that in mythdora it is running fine, so the problem is not mythtv.
<laga> maybe mythdora has special patches ;)) (though that's unlikely)
<rhp> Also xine with XvMC is running fine (in mythbuntu) so the XvMC set-up seems to be ok.
<laga> you didn't even describe what problems you were having..
<rhp> Somewhere in the mythbuntu combo something screws things up.
<rhp> Problem 1: the CPU is at nearly 100% (where it should be 45% or lower).
<rhp> Problem 2: it seems as though lirc is very irresponsive.
<rhp> Sometimes key-presses take > 10 sec. to get through.
<tgm4883_laptop> Cackette, how are you connecting the computer to the tv?
<rhp> But only when mythtv is running and in combination with skip/jump forwarde/backward.
<laga> rhp: that might be related to the high cpu load
<directhex> rhp, which theme are you using?
<tgm4883_laptop> Cackette`, ^^^
<Cackette`> oh
<Cackette`> hi
<tgm4883_laptop> Cackette`, also, what do you mean don't work.  Can you not select them, or do they show up garbled
<rhp> directhex: Titivillus with isthmus for osd.
<Cackette`> the 6600 has a DVI port, which i have a DVI->HDMI adapter connected
<directhex> that's one option out
<directhex> Cackette, and the EDID data is correct?
<Cackette`> i dont know what EDID is
<directhex> Cackette, i already told you how to check it.
<Cackette`> my comp crashed
<directhex> <directhex> Cackette, install hwinfo, and run "sudo hwinfo --monitor"
<Cackette`> BSOD
<directhex> <directhex> Cackette, many screens don't send valid mode data
<Cackette`> ok
<Cackette`> lemme go try that
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, just checked, it does support that res over dvi
<laga> rhp: that might be related to the high cpu load
<laga> whoops
<laga> send that twice, sorry
<tgm4883_laptop> wtf is IRSeekBot?
<laga> i seem to remember something...
<laga> http://www.irseek.com/
<tgm4883_laptop> laga, who brought it here?
<laga> they.
<laga> irseek.
<laga> would you please show it the door?
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<laga> fucking idiots.
<tgm4883_laptop> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<laga> whoops.
<laga> thought this was the other channel.
<laga> *gently caress*ing idiots.
<tgm4883_laptop> they could at least ask first
<laga> hum
<laga> looks like a strange host mask though
<Aquahallic> afternoon folks
<Aquahallic> I setup mythbuntu and then mounted my /var/lib/mythtv dir to my 500 gig drive with a xfs filesystem that houses all my media.... I also setup NFS and am exporting this dir out so I can mount my slave backend to see it also... when I try to mount the NFS share on the slave I'm getting... 'mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock'
<Aquahallic> anyone else exporting a XFS filesystem that can maybe shed a little light on this??
<rhp> Yes, I am doing the same without problems.
<Aquahallic> hmmm
<rhp> Are you sure that the slave uses the right parameters.
<Aquahallic> you mean in fstab?
<rhp> Looks like it doesn't recognise it was nfs mount.
<rhp> was -> as
<Aquahallic> yeah... let me show you the line in fstab
<Aquahallic> 92.168.1.100:/mythtv /var/lib/mythtv nfs defaults,auto 0 0
<rhp> How do you mount?
<Aquahallic> that's 192.. I just missed the 1
<Aquahallic> ??
<Aquahallic> that's a line I have in my fstab to mount at boot
<rhp> ah, ok. Could you try mounting now?
<Aquahallic> I'll do a mount -a
<Aquahallic> that'll run fstab
<Aquahallic> sec
<Aquahallic> same
<rhp> Looks alright to me... sorry, I can't help you.
<rhp> No logging at the server side?
<Aquahallic> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on 192.168.1.100:/mythtv,
<Aquahallic>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<Aquahallic>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Aquahallic>        dmesg | tail  or so
<rhp> Are you sure you have nfs-client installed?
<Aquahallic> I check dmesg and nothing
<Aquahallic> ROTFLMA
<Aquahallic> DING DING DING
<Aquahallic> too many new years beers
<Aquahallic> hahahah
<Aquahallic> lemme check... i don't think I do now that you say that...LOL
<Aquahallic> lemme look on the slave... I know server is setup on the master... lemme check the slave
<Aquahallic> does the client come with nfs-common
<rhp> dunno
<rhp> Hm... dpkg -l *nfs* lists nfs-client as not-installed on my slave too, but I can do nfs mounts.
<tgm4883_laptop> sudo apt-get install portmap nfs-common
<Aquahallic> yeah... I just went to the package manager and I'm pulling down nfs-common
<Aquahallic> it has portmap and all that as a dependancy... so it's getting it
<Aquahallic> :)
<Aquahallic> well... that was it...;)
<Aquahallic> thanx for the help guys...:)
<Aquahallic> mounted right up....:P
<MythbuntuGuest78> Hi all, anyone play around with the Realtimer kernal much?
<larson999> been using mythbuntu for about a week now and really like it.  but there's one problem.  when the things in the video(football players for instance) move quickly, there are horizontal lines on the outline of the quick moving object.  i'm curious if anyone knows what the cause might be.  i figure i could just start swapping/upgrading parts until it goes away but if you guys had ideas what it could be, maybe i'd save some time.
<rhp> that would be interlacing artifacts.
<larson999> oh, this behavior is only when i watch tv, not streaming video or video files.  those are perfect.
<larson999> rhp, know how i improve the situation?
<rhp> You can use filters to get rid of them. Enable one from the 'TV Settings -> Playback' menu in the setup screens.
<larson999> thanks, i give it a try.
<Dr_willis_> ive noticed that when watching videos. i occasionaly get a horizonatl line  sort of like when vsync is off in video games..
<larson999> rhp, this is a low memory box(384mb).  would memory affect this.
<Dr_willis_> Seen this on several machines/videos/players..   is it a vsync issue? or  just a quirk of video playback?
<larson999> Dr_willis, when i watch video, it's perfect.
<Dr_willis_> i only notice it on occasion. and even then only when im paying attention. :)
<rhp> larson999: I do not know if memory is an issue. Be aware, though that filters require more CPU / GPU power.
<Dr_willis_> I dont recall seeing it on tv-recorded show playback however. :0
<larson999> Dr_willis, oh, then i wouldn't notice.  i never pay attention.
<larson999> rhp it's a p4 1.5mgz with an nvidia mx440
<rhp> larson999: ...which means little to me. Just try and see what happens.
<larson999> rhp, as soon as the show i'm watching ends
<rhp> Maybe on the wiki there is some info on de-interlace filters that you might want to browse through.
<john__> so how do i get mythtv to use a remote folder? I have nfs installed on a linux box. How do i get mythtv to show it when clicking on media library?
<rhpot1991> do you have the nfs share mounted somewhere on that box?
<sjnovick> hi all.  i'm having trouble with mythgame.  it is not finding romDB in the mysql database.  Any help?
<larson999> rhp, thanks.  the first one i tried, kernel, worked great!  so i got this up and doing great with a $10 pc from goodwill, $99 usb tuner, 2 old HDs that were collecting dust and a couple weekends of puttering around.  not bad.  now to keep it a secret before i'm setting up systems for the next year for friends and family.
<rhp> larson999: glad to be any help
<rhp> larson999: now, if you could only help me sort out the problems I'm having...
<larson999> rhp, lol.  if it's mythtv related and not a problme i've had and solved, i likely won't be of help.
<larson999> what's your problem
<rhp> I'm using a VIA EPIA frontend with special hardware for mpeg2 decoding.
<rhp> This worked fine in the past, but now that I've changed to mythbuntu, it runs at > 90% CPU most of the time.
<rhp> (which it should not)
<larson999> aha.  i have hardware decoding too.  haven't looked to see how much cpu it's using.  but i am able to log in from other machines and 'do stuff' while watching tv and don't notice an issue.
<rhp> Then again, you have a p4.
<larson999> i'm surprised i'm not having issues with only 384mb ram though.
<larson999> rhp yeah but i was using a 700mgz p3 before this cause i thought it had a gig of ram.  turns out it only had 512mb so i swithed to the p4 with less ram to compare the 2 performance wise.
<rhp> larson999: of the 450MB of available ram, my frontend only uses 332MB.
<rhp> So 384 should be enough for a comparable setup.
<larson999> rhp, oh, then i'm just under the wire :)
<larson999> i think my wife, aka the one controlling the purse strings, is hooked already so i think i'll be able to upgrade components as the year goes on.
<larson999> it was being able to watch the thai internet tv streams that one her over.
<rhp> :)  I'm curious to see how my wife would react to thai TV.
<larson999> rhp is she thai?
<rhp> no, dutch
<larson999> rhp, oh, well there's about a gazillion international channels in that list... culling out the rest is on my list of things to figure out
<larson999> via?  i think i'm done with via unless they come on stuff given to me.
<larson999> i think via is on equal footing as ati with me :)
<larson999> i have a cable box with lots of channels.  the best i could figure was to use the cable box to change channels so that to mythtv it is like one channel.  is there a way for mythv to recognize the channels higher than 125?
<rhp> larson999: it was practically given to me, and for the past 2 years it has served me well...
<larson999> rhp, oh, that's different!
<rhp> That'll teach me to try and update it to something more recent, software-wise.
<larson999> rhp, i had one pc given to me.  took rimm.  holy cow that's expensive.  i ended up getting a cheap mobo for it and got cheap ram.  that's the via board i bought :)
<rhp> rimm?
<larson999> yeah, ram for rich people.  last i looked a gig was about $300+
<directhex> larson999, for a while, it was more expensove to buy 128 meg of rambus than to buy a replacement sdr motherboard, 256mb of sdr for it, and a new cpu to fit it
<larson999> directhex, yeah, rimm is rambus  and that was the situation.  i got a new mobo, 2 gig ram and saved money!
<directhex> larson999, currently pricing up a new pc for the wife. eek, not cheap :(
<Daviey> directhex: Don;t you trust her on yours :)
<larson999> directhex, i picked up 4 gig ram for $120. at compusa a couple weeks ago, an amd 4800?, and mobo for $200 at a local shop.  had a case, and all sorts of drives at home.  i usually get old stuff and scrape on together.  so i got my first machine in a while.  the last new one i got cost $3000.  so all things considered, new isn't so expensive these days :)
<directhex> Daviey, i'd quite like to use mine. but she's taken over it, as hers is a bit crashy when doing 3df
<larson999> yeah, i'd have to get of mine for her to use it :)
<larson999> and now there's my son.
<larson999> i have 6 pcs to keep going/upgrade all the time!
<directhex> definitely a hardware issue. i can't imagine the sims 2 on windows would have the same bug as nwn on linux...
<larson999> what's 3df?
<directhex> 3d
<larson999> ok
<larson999> directhex, just wait a year, the same pc will cost half as much :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-01-02
<MythbuntuGuest59> anyone have any luck fixing frontends with choppy video?
<john__> i live in the us my lower channels from 2 to 13 come in fine the rest of the channels from 14 to 80 are all static. I'm using a hauppauge pvr 150
<john__> in the mythbuntu manual it talks about downloading and installing firmware for the pvr 150 is this still necc with the latest version of mythbuntu?
<rhpot1991> maybe when you setup your channels you didn't pick the right option, there is one that lists something along the lines of cable/broadcast/antenna
<john__> i have it set to cable
<Daviey> john__: type, dmesg | grep dvb THEN dmesg | grep DVB
<Daviey> It will tell you if it could load the firmware
<john__> ok
<Aquahallic> evenin' folks
<impotence> lo
<impotence> has anyone seen any quad channel DVB-T (UK Freeview) PCI cards by any chance?
<Aquahallic> I have a lirc config file for my remote already from a previous install of myth... I'm using the homebrew serial receiver... is there a remote in the dropdown in the control center that will setup a remote (don't care which I can put my own config files in) and setup for the homebrew serial receiver???
<john__> Daviey i did both of those commands and nothing shows up
<john__> i guess that would explain why the remote for the pvr 150 doesn't work now also
<john__> the way i read the manual i only need to download the firmware if i want the remote to control another device
<Iolaus> Hey laga, thanks for committing a fix for the mythlib-perl issue in trunk!
<Aquahallic> evenin' folks
<Aquahallic> 'er... mornin'...:)
<dwf_starband> im getting a 401 unauthorized error when running mythfilldatabase
<dwf_starband> is something screwed up with mysql?
<frink__> Hello - happy new year all!
<JGJones> Greetings everyone.
<JGJones> I have the Happauge Nova 500T (dual digital tuner card) in my mythtv backend server.
<JGJones> It works, I don't have a problem with that. However my problem with the card lies in signal strength - on a Freeview box (crappy £30 model) - I get around 90% signal strength
<JGJones> But on mythTV backend it's closer to 60% or so and so I cannot get some digital "blocks" (In UK I believe there's 6 of them?)
<JGJones> meaning I cannot get those blocks that contain channels such as ITV and so on.
<JGJones> I've enabled the onboard booster in module options - but is it just the card that's a problem? Or something else?
<MythbuntuGuest68> hi
<MythbuntuGuest68> i was wondering if anyone online has managed to get the Hauppauge Nova-T remote control working correctly
<JGJones> Hauppauge Nova-T remote does work now
<JGJones> Let me get the URL...
<JGJones> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV_Nova-T_PCI#The_Nova-t_Remote_Control - there ya go (it worked for me on the backend while testing but my laptop doesn't have a IRC port that Ubuntu support so I don't use it)
<Iolaus> you around laga?
<Aquahallic> Mornin' folks
<Aquahallic> I did a new setup of Mythbuntu 7.10... my video card is a Nvidia GeForce 4 MX440... so I need the legacy drivers... when I go into the Mythbuntu Control Center/Proprietary Drivers.... it doesn't let me pick the legacy drivers....:(
<Aquahallic> is there any way to set this to install legacy drivers???
<Dr_willis> You could manually apt-get install the gla-legacy pacakge i think
<pdragon> can try using apt-get to pick the legacy driver package
<Dr_willis> !find legacy
<ubotu> Found: edubuntu-addon-legacy, kmilo-legacy, legacyhuman-theme, xkb-data-legacy, nvidia-glx-legacy (and 2 others)
<pdragon> bah... beat me to it
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy
<Aquahallic> ty.. I'll try that...:)
<Aquahallic> that will install everything?
<Aquahallic> legacy kernel source, driver and glx???
<JGJones> yes it will
<Dr_willis> it should
<Dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Aquahallic> hmmm
<JGJones> http://www.ukfree.tv/txdetail.php?a=IJ287750 - bah this probably explains why my MythTV backend cannot pick up some mux's (even though it picks up perfectly clear on a cheap digital set top box for all channels)
<Aquahallic> looks like glx didn't buld up correctly
<Aquahallic> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<Aquahallic> that's in my frontend log
<Dr_willis> did you restart the X server after installing the nvidia driver?
<Dr_willis> is the nvidia driver actually being used.. Check the xorg.conf file. for a   Driver "nvidia"  line
<JGJones> I think you might need to reboot for kernal headers?
<Aquahallic> yes.. .and yes
<Aquahallic> xorg is trying to load glx...
<Aquahallic> anyone else have experience with a GeForce MX 440 in Mythbuntu???
<Dr_willis> that card should work find with the ubuntus.
<Dr_willis> fine.
<hasse> hello, mythstream, why isn't that updated when libmyth is ?
<Aquahallic> yeah... I've had it working with knoppmyth fine... but the newest build of knoppmyth used a newer legacy driver and I had to revert back to 1.0.8776.... or all my fonts were jacked
<Aquahallic> so I'm trying to figure out how to revert back on mythbuntu... but when I do it says it can't load GLX
<Aquahallic> :/
<Dr_willis> check the xcorg.conf for a line mentioning GLX.
<Aquahallic> yup
<Aquahallic> it's there
<Aquahallic> as an option
<Dr_willis> Try commenting it out? :)
<Dr_willis> perhaps the older cards cant do glx?
<Aquahallic> yes it can
<Aquahallic> I had it with my other build
<Dr_willis> ive given away all my old cards. so cant even test abny more
<Aquahallic> yeah... mine will support it
<Dr_willis> could backup the xorg.conf - move/rename it and generate a new one.
<Aquahallic> just something isn't getting built right when I do apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy
<Aquahallic> did that already
<Aquahallic> :)
<Aquahallic> even tried my old one I was using before
<Dr_willis> I alwo see mention of glx here...  for legacy cards.
<Dr_willis> Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Dr_willis> Segmentation fault
<Aquahallic> I get that Xlib error
<Dr_willis> /var/log/Xorg.0.log:
<Aquahallic> but I never did before....:(
<Dr_willis> (EE) GLX is not supported with the Composite extension
<Dr_willis> The site says to disable the composite extension
<Aquahallic> composite??
<Dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Dr_willis> about 1/2 way down
<Aquahallic> hmmm
<Aquahallic> let me give that a whirl...;)
<Aquahallic> ty
 * Aquahallic crosses all fingers and toes
<Dr_willis> Well im off to get ready for work.. :( ugh
<Aquahallic> thx for the help
<hasse> hello, mythstream, why isn't that updated when libmyth is ? and when
<tgm4883> hasse, should it be?
<hasse> i cant execute it because of libmyth is wrong version
<tgm4883> what version of mythstream?
<tgm4883> and what version of libmyth
<hasse> just a moment
<hasse> the text on screen : the mythstream was compiled against libmyth version. 0.20.20070821-1, but the installed libmyth version is 0.21.20071211-1
<superm1> hasse, should have been queued up in this weekend's weekly build
<superm1> laga added support for it
<superm1> i'll check with him
<hasse> great,
<Daviey> has it been pushed?
<superm1> yeah it pushed
<superm1> according to the .upload file
<hasse> when
<superm1> well a matter of when isnt the problem
<superm1> because it doesnt show up in the list of packages
<superm1> https://edge.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu-trunk/+archive
<hasse> ohhh, i thought that "pushed" means if it in the repository
<Daviey> superm1: When are we going to start building weekly hardy's?
<superm1> Daviey, haven't considered it yet
<superm1> hardy isn't a good idea to use until foxbuntu and i finish up the lirc changes anyhow
<superm1> i finished up the main package 3 days ago
<superm1> just need to finish up the revamp of mcc
<Daviey> anything i can do?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> if you can adjust ubiquity
<superm1> to the lirc changes
<Daviey> I can take a look
<Daviey> Oh, still no reply RE: firmware
<Iolaus> superm1: Any idea when the next trunk build will be released?
<superm1> Iolaus, should show up today
<Iolaus> it looks like laga comitted a patch to fix the problem I was having
<superm1> after the mirrors sync
<Iolaus> sweet :)
<Iolaus> thanks
<MythbuntuGuest92> hello
<MythbuntuGuest92> pls how can i read media file over network from using mythbuntu and the files are stored in windows share machine ?
<superm1> depends if its a one time thing and if you need to read it in mythtv
<superm1> if you want to read it in mythtv
<superm1> mount it using smbfs or cifs
<MythbuntuGuest92> superml so i have to make a symbolic link in the videos folder ?
<superm1> either that or mount within the videos folder
<MythbuntuGuest92> superml can mythbuntu use more than one separated folder as video source folder ?
<superm1> yup
<superm1> just mount several of them below the videos folder
<superm1> or at least symlink to several inside the videos folder
<MythbuntuGuest92> superml but i have to rescan folder every time i want to view new files ?
<superm1> there is a setting to not do that
<superm1> in mythvideo settings
<MythbuntuGuest92> superml in which part of the mythbuntu control center ?
<superm1> it's in mythvideo settings outside of mcc
<superm1> but in mythtv
<MythbuntuGuest92> superml another question pls i have a separated hard disk ext3 format wich i get from another linux machine and i mounted physically on the mythbuntu machine but i cannot write on it i  can only read
<superm1> are you keeping it there permanently ?
<superm1> or just temp.
<MythbuntuGuest92> superml yes permanently
<superm1> probably just need to chown it
<superm1> to your user
<MythbuntuGuest92> superml ubuntu ask me for password every time i want to access to that drive
<MythbuntuGuest92> how do i do it automaticly ?
<superm1> add it to your fstab
<superm1> so that it mounts at boot
<superm1> /etc/fstab
<MythbuntuGuest92> superml ok thaks man you are an angel :)
<superm1> np
<alec__> Hi.  Could someone please help me with an audio problem I'm having?  Thanks.
<laga> well
<laga> no?
<Iolaus> Hey laga, thanks for committing a fix for the mythlib-perl issue in trunk!
<The-1> hey everyone
<The-1> im kinda stuck in the middle of installing mythtv on mythubuntu
<The-1> im stuck on the capture card setup screen
<The-1> and i have a skystar2 dvb-s card can someone please help me?
<Iolaus> anyone else having trouble with the US weekly build mirror?
<Iolaus> I'm getting 403 forbidden on the web address
<mindofmetal> So, I edited the mythnews rss xml listing, and now it's broken when I try to go through setup and specify my new feed.  I get nothing but a blue empty screen.  I tried removing my new lines in the news-sites.xml but it's still just an empty blue screen.  Doesnt bother me to much as I have already set up the feeds I want, but is it not possible to add a new feed?
<superm1> Iolaus, try again
<superm1> i just manually resynced it
<MythbuntuGuest93> helllo
<MythbuntuGuest93> pls how can i increase the mplayer buffer when reading media from network
<Aquahallic> evenin' folks
<Iolaus> superm1: I still seem to be getting 403 permission denied
<Iolaus> when trying to access this: http://weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu-trunk/ubuntu
<superm1> Iolaus, you can't browse it
<superm1> only apt can
<Iolaus> ah
<Iolaus> let me try apt again
<Iolaus> sweet, looks better now :)
<savageone1> howdie folks
<savageone1> my mythbuntu box rocks
<savageone1> figured I'd give some poisitive feedback instead of asking a question haha
<superm1> thanks savageone1 :)
<JGJones> I second that :)
<JGJones> It's awesome...just a pity I'm unable to pick up some mux's in NIreland despite a set-top box being able to do so with full strength signal, but mythtv gives me 60% at best - I blame the hardware not mythbuntu in this case btw.
<JGJones> which remain me...
<JGJones> what's a good hardware that's very well supported on Linux for digital TV (Freeview in UK)?
<JGJones> Ideally a dual tuner if possible
<JGJones> I am using the Nova-T 500 card atm but as mentioned, it doesn't seem to be able to boost the signal itself so I have a weak signal and miss out on channels such as ITV, Film4 and so on.
<Aquahallic> Anyone using a "Homebrew Serial Receiver" for lirc with mythbuntu?
<JGJones> Is anyone using a sat for Mythbuntu as opposed to over-the-air digital TV?
<JGJones> am wondering what's a good sat card with a Common Interface (for card) to get?
<jcg42> Is it easier to install Mythbuntu then the ubuntu-desktop package or to install the regular Ubuntu and Install Mythbuntu on top of that?
<Iolaus> Hey guys, I upgraded to trunk successfully now with the new build but I'm not able to get TV working.  I'm getting the following in the front-end log: http://pastebin.com/d174df2e8
<Iolaus> The front-end is actually running on the same server as the back-end
<john__> anyone here good with nfs shares?
<superm1> Iolaus, check the backend log
<superm1> is it actually running?
<Iolaus> I'm not seeing anything unusual in the backend log and the process list seems to indicate the backend it up and running fine
<Iolaus> here's what I've got from the backend log: http://pastebin.com/m45f15915
<superm1> check what ports its listening on
<superm1> with netstat then
<Iolaus> k
<Iolaus> hmm... should I be seeing mythtv in the netstat list?
<Iolaus> I'm seeing mysqld but not myth
<superm1> if you have it bound to the public interface, yes you should be seeing it
<torkel> are there any know issues with gutsy and hauppauge 350's and no sounds in the recordings? Checking lp and the mythtv/ivtv mailinglists indicates that there may be problems but I can't find any definite answer
<Iolaus> superm1, is there any way it could have gotten mis-bound during the upgrade to trunk?
<Iolaus> everything was working well before the upgrade
<superm1> from an old trunk to a new trunk?
<superm1> or from fixes to trunk?
<superm1> toorima, not that i'm aware
<Iolaus> fixes to new trunk
<superm1> Iolaus, the way that was configured might have changed, but i dont use trunk myself
<superm1> so i'm not positive
<superm1> i use fixes myself still :)
<Iolaus> hmm.. can you tell me how to check which interface myth is bound to?
<Iolaus> during the setup it said it would use the first interface listed from ifconfig (which in my case is eth0 and is the active interface)
<superm1> sudo netstat -antp | grep myth
<superm1> should tell you
<superm1> that is for mysql binding
<Iolaus> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:6544            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     6148/mythbackend
<superm1> that's a different port then normal
<superm1> did that change in trunk perhaps?
<superm1> its normally 6543 i thought
<Iolaus> I think trunk said something about 6544 being the status port
<Iolaus> it was still set to 6543 for the master server port
<Iolaus> The lack of the 6543 port must be the issue though, I wonder what the deal is
<superm1> well yours there isn't listening on 6543, so that's gotta be related
<Iolaus> strange, you'd think mythbackend log would be yelling if there was a problem
<john__> is there something that needs to be changed to allow a connection from a mythbuntu to a gusty box? I can ping my router and access the net from both pc's but can't ping each other
<tgm4883> john__, you need to enable the mysql service in MCC
<tgm4883> on the master backend
<john__> do i have to restart the mythbuntu box then?
<john__> i used the mcc panel to enable it
<tgm4883> yes
<john__> john@john-feisty:~$ ping 192.168.1.10
<john__> PING 192.168.1.10 (192.168.1.10) 56(84) bytes of data.
<john__> From 192.168.1.101 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<john__> From 192.168.1.101 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable
<john__> still can't ping either box
<Daviey> john__: both have access to the interweb?
<john__> interweb?
<Daviey> internet
<john__> yes
<john__> plus both boxes can ping my router
<tgm4883> does your backend get the ip via dhcp?
<john__> john@john-feisty:~$ ssh -x john@192.168.1.10
<john__> ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.10 port 22: No route to host
<john__> no it's static
<Daviey> john__: You have 3 pc's right?
<john__> 5 actually
<Daviey> I'd compare traceroutes/tracepath to google.com
<Daviey> $ tracepath google.com
<john__> ok i have to install it first...lol
<Daviey> not that it should matter, but are all 5 pc's on the same subnet?
<Daviey> And what sort of router do you have?
<john__> yes
<john__> a linksys wrt54g
<Daviey> I'd be blaming that atm.. but i can't see why
<Daviey> so both myth boxes can ping (example) google.com..
<Daviey> can they ping non myth boxes?
<Daviey> and they can't ping each other tho?
<tgm4883> john__, can you powercycle the router
<john__> did that
<tgm4883> is one of the computers wireless?
<john__> yes the wife's windoze is wireless and i can ping the windoz box from both pc's
<Daviey> sill question, you are _certain_ that the myth boxes are holding the ip you think they are?  ($ ifconfig)
<Daviey> silly question*
<john__> Daviey yes there all static and i checked again and there still there yet
<john__> now this odd
<john__> john@john-feisty:~$ tracepath google.com
<john__>  1:  john-feisty.local (192.168.1.103)                      0.101ms pmtu 1500
<john__> that box is 192.168.1.101
<john__> i don't even have a 103 on my network
 * tgm4883 is confused
<john__> that makes 2 of us...lol
<Daviey> john__: fancy pastbinning ifconfig
<Daviey> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<john__> sure
<john__> from both pc's?
<tgm4883> yes
<Daviey> also ping 192.168.1.103 ?
<john__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3217
<john__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3218
<Daviey> erm, are you aware you have a bridge setup?
<tgm4883> interesting
<john__> john@john-feisty:~$ ping 192.168.1.103
<john__> PING 192.168.1.103 (192.168.1.103) 56(84) bytes of data.
<john__> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.103: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.016 ms
<Daviey> and eth0 in promiscious mode?
<john__> yes it's for virtualbox
<Daviey> thats your problem sir
<john__> eth0 isn't used
<Daviey> $ ssh 192.168.1.103
<john__> john@john-feisty:~$ ssh 192.168.1.103
<john__> ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.103 port 22: Connection refused
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-01-03
<Daviey> wait 1
<Daviey> $brctl show
<john__> john@john-feisty:~$ brctl show
<john__> bridge name     bridge id               STP enabled     interfaces
<john__> br0             8000.001a927d6b99       no              eth1
<john__>                                                         tap1
<Daviey> so eth1 is bridged into tap1
<john__> yes
<Daviey> ping 192.168.1.10 <-- doesn't work from any machine on your network either?
<john__> let me try a windoze box
<john__> i can ping it from a windoze box
<john__> so i'm going to assume it's aproblem with my gutsy box
<Daviey> i'm need to dash - good luck, want to hear about it - bbl
<john__> i'm going to eat myself later
<tgm4883>  don't eat yourself, cannibalism is not the answer
<alexvd> Gentleman I am having difficulties getting channel icons.  I installed xmltv then did tv_grab_na_icons.  This downloaded channel icons for my area into /usr/share/xmltv/icons. This is where i am confused how do I properly import them via mythfilldatabase?
<alexvd> Just another note I also have the master_iconmap.xml?format=raw file but when I run perl mkiconmap.pl it says it cant open
<john__> ok i'm back
<john__> what is the easiest way to remove eth0 and the bridge setup?
<lime> john_ is now lime
<lime> well the problem lies with the bridge setup
<lime> the 192.168.1.103 address is being assigned by the router to the bridge interface
<john__> lime is now john_
<john__> well removing the bridge didn't help
<rhpot1992> john__: I wasn't able to get a bridged network working right for virtualbox the last time I tried
<rhpot1992> had the virtualbox working, but I lost the ethernet to my actual box
<john__> I finally found that this command works for me i just have to issue it if i reboot the computer sudo VBoxAddIF vbox0 john br0
<rhpot1992> whats the easiest way to verify what version a frontend is via cli?
<john__> Daviey problem solved for the most part. I removed the tap1 interface.that still wouldn't allow me to connect. I plugged in the second nic card to the router and now i'm able to connect to the mythtv box
<john__> don't ask me how or why but it works
<john__> anyone here got nfs to work?
<Trancecoder> Hi all. I'd like some help with setting up HDTV output from a Radeon HD2400. Only 640x480 seems to work. All custom modelines I've tried make the TV (Mitsubishi something with 1080i max) think that 480i is being sent, so the image is screwed up...
<Trancecoder> Oh yeah, using 7.12
<jcg42> Is it better (easier, less clutter) to install regular Ubuntu and then mythbuntu-desktop or Mythbuntu and then ubuntu-desktop?
<Daviey> jcg42: If it's a mythtv box install mythbuntu first
<Daviey> it mainly a desktop install ubuntu first
<Daviey> IMO
<jcg42> Is the setup process (wizards and stuff) the same either way?
<Daviey> not quite, but pretty much
<john__> Daviey i got everything working
<Daviey> yah, i need to go to bed - nearly 2am
<Daviey> tell me about it tommorrow - i'd love to hear
<alexvd> Daviey can you help with channel icons issue
<john__> will do later
<alexvd> ok going to bed
<alexvd> do it tomorrow then
<john__> this my be a stupid ? but where do i change where the videos are under media library
<Tari> it's under some settings menu (I don't know where, exactly)\
<john__> i thought it was under the front end. I have a nfs share mounted at /mnt/movies
<john__> when i went in thru the front end i changed the video location to /mnt/movies but when i go under media library then videos nothing shows up
<john__> they are there if i go back to the desktop and use the file manager viewer
<MythbuntuGuest21> i want to use a pc with only a vga attack with my lcd tv 32"
<MythbuntuGuest21> can i with mythubuntu?
<MythbuntuGuest21> the video card of the computer is an integrated sis i think
<MythbuntuGuest21> hi wasikevin
<wasikevin> MythbuntuGuest21: happy new year
<MythbuntuGuest21> do you use mythubuntu?
<MythbuntuGuest21> happy new year also for you
<wasikevin> yes, but not frequently
<wasikevin> it is still buggy
<wasikevin> :-(
<MythbuntuGuest21> wasikevin i want to use a pc with only a vga attack with my lcd tv 32"
<MythbuntuGuest21> can i with mythubuntu? the videocard is an integrated sis i think
<wasikevin> MythbuntuGuest21: and then?
<MythbuntuGuest21> i'll have prroblems?
<wasikevin> SiS could be a problem, I think
<wasikevin> which model of SiS?
<MythbuntuGuest21> hmm i don't know :(
<MythbuntuGuest21> how i can see it?
<MythbuntuGuest21> wasikevin are you?
<wasikevin> MythbuntuGuest21: hold on
<MythbuntuGuest21> ok excuse
<wasikevin> MythbuntuGuest21: you should be able to get SiS model number from Videocard Spec.
<MythbuntuGuest21> lol
<MythbuntuGuest21> wasekin i don't have any more the sheet
<wasikevin> :-(
<MythbuntuGuest21> wasikevin but see mythubuntu through vga attack
<MythbuntuGuest21> in a lcd tv 32" is bad ?
<MythbuntuGuest21> the video quality i mean
<wasikevin> sorry,beyond my knowledge
<MythbuntuGuest21> i want to use mythubuntu to see movies
<Aquahallic>  I'm trying to get lirc working correctly.... I went to uninstall it because I think something got jacked with the install previously... when I do apt-get remove lirc it wants to pull out my control center and all kinds of mess... is it possible that the package handler is jacked??? if so... is there a way to repair this??
<DaveMorris> Aquahallic:  dpkg-reconfigure lirc
<DaveMorris> it'll allow you to reconfigure the package
<Aquahallic> did that
<Aquahallic> still can't get the homebrew serial receiver working
<DaveMorris> apt-get install --reinstall lirc should force a reinstall
<Aquahallic> yeah... but I think something is jacked with the package handler itself
<Aquahallic> like the db is hosed or something
<DaveMorris> in what way?  it want's to pull out m-c-c because it depends on lirc
<Aquahallic> I've done apt-get update and it goes through all the motions... but if I go into the remote setup in control center... and I select a remote that I see uses the serial driver.... it keeps telling me "The information about available software is out of date"
<DaveMorris> laga: any ideas ^^
<Aquahallic> when I do apt-get update... it looks like it goes through all the motions...
<Aquahallic> it's almost like it's not really updating the package db or something
<Aquahallic> maybe corrupted???
<Aquahallic> is there a db I can blow away and make it re-create??
<DaveMorris> the information about the remote isn't connect to apt-get update
<DaveMorris> since apt-get update updates the list of packages
<DaveMorris> have you run apt-get upgrade?
<Aquahallic> hmmm
<Aquahallic> nope
<Aquahallic> just did
<DaveMorris> upgrade upgrades the packages
<Aquahallic> 0 upgraded
<Aquahallic> when I'm in the remote setup.... if I go to apply a selected remote... it says.. "The information about available software is out of date" so I click ok to reload... it does its thing.. it's the same thing as if I was to go to update my packages
<Aquahallic> then after I do it once.. I can apply the remote config and it lets me.. but the serial port still isn't setup
<Aquahallic> and if I try to apply that remote again... I get the same thing "The information about available software is out of date" and have to reload it again
<DaveMorris> strange, you sure your serail port is working
<Aquahallic> yes... I had knoppmyth running on this same machine
<DaveMorris> you can do tail -f /dev/ttyS0 and see the data been fed into it
<Aquahallic> hmmm
<Aquahallic> tail: error reading `/dev/ttyS0': Input/output error
<Aquahallic> tail: `/dev/ttyS0' has become accessible
<Aquahallic> tail: /dev/ttyS0: cannot seek to offset 0: Illegal seek
<DaveMorris> might mean that it's been claimed by something, maybe lirc
<Aquahallic> maybe ubuntu isn't setting up my serial port correctly
<laga> no, no idea off-hand
<Aquahallic> yeah... this is a good one
<Aquahallic> lol
<Aquahallic> one thing I do know.. my 5 yr. old was swinging around in her chair and shut my machine down abruptly
<Aquahallic> so something might have gotten corrupted...:/
<DaveMorris> yeah I get the same errors if I try and read a serail device which dosen't exist
<laga> you could have mentioned that earlier ;))+
<Aquahallic> I did mention I thought a db was corrupted
<Aquahallic> :)
<gandalfcome> I had trouble when ffwd on mytbuntu 7.10 (frontend) that it would crash. I had this trouble before. Anyone any idea?
<gandalfcome> Ah yes i was watching livetv
<laga> gandalfcome: does mythtv crash or does your box crash
<gandalfcome> laga : mythfrontend ctrl alt backspace still worked
<laga> gandalfcome: does it crash or does it freeze?
<gandalfcome> laga: well freeze
<laga> oh. look at the logs in /var/log/mythtv/ then
 * laga gotta run
<gandalfcome> laga: is that a common issue, I mean it only happened twice, so not very frequently
<gandalfcome> laga: thans
<gandalfcome> laga: thanks
<frink__> I have a problem also, if I watch live tv and then immediately escape out of that before the picture appears, the backend crashes.
<frink__> the logs say "oh no, not again.."
<laga> try to get a backtrace (installing apport-gtk might be sufficient) and report a bug in launchpad
<laga> ok, it's really time for breakfast now :)
<gandalfcome> easy question: Whats the easiest way to give the channels channel numbers from 1 to x (im using dvb t). thanks
<MythbuntuGuest35> hello can someone help me?
<Dr_willis> depemnds on the issue
<DaveMorris> sure ask your question and someone will try
<tgm4883> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<MythbuntuGuest35> i installed mythubuntu and my usb stick but i cant find any transmiters
<DaveMorris> MythbuntuGuest35: dvb-t/dvb-s/cable
<MythbuntuGuest35> dvb-t
<DaveMorris> uk?
<MythbuntuGuest35> german
<DaveMorris> pokes laga:
<MythbuntuGuest35> i dont unterstand
<DaveMorris> laga: is German so he might know if its a known issue over there
<DaveMorris> but he doesn't seem to be around
<MythbuntuGuest35> ok... the frequence i have and teh signalpower is there but it cant locked
<DaveMorris> I assume you had a dvb-t signal before hand with what every equipment you already had?
<MythbuntuGuest35> yes i have
<DaveMorris> dvb-t is different to terrestrial though
<MythbuntuGuest35> i have a win dvb-t receiver and it works...
<DaveMorris> http://www.hauppauge.co.uk/pages/products/data_novatpci.html 1 of those
<MythbuntuGuest35> i have terratec usb reveiver
<MythbuntuGuest35> and he say when i can scanning the frequence "multiplex 2.... locked" and when i wait some time he say timout -- no tables
<MythbuntuGuest35> when i gibe him a frequence and when i make only a sear all over he cant lock but i think he find samething the signalpower goes about 70-90%
<directhex|bsp> hm... invalid NIT?
<MythbuntuGuest35> NIT? sorry
<MythbuntuGuest35> whts the meaning of?!?
<directhex|bsp> Network Information Table. they're one of the components of a DVB stream, they map audio and video streams into actual channels
<MythbuntuGuest35> mhh i dont know, how can i test it?
<directhex|bsp> one cable operator in the uk forces people to use their set-top boxes, by sending invalid NIT data that other things can't work with
<directhex|bsp> dvbsnoop looks like a handy tool, that or wait for laga
<MythbuntuGuest35> mhh do you mean a error of the dvb-t transmitter?
<MythbuntuGuest35> a other dvb-t receiver works...that i dont think its an error an the transmitter, or i unterstand you wrong
<MythbuntuGuest35> and then i make a all over scan he say scanning and then canning offset 1 wat is the meaining for this?
<MythbuntuGuest35> dont you have an idear how i can tests this?
<MythbuntuGuest35> please?
 * Dr_willis has no idea. sorry. 
<Dr_willis> I dont get half the techy terms used when it comes to tvs :)
<MythbuntuGuest35>  i dont know, too what i can test, that it works...mh :(
<MythbuntuGuest35> am i have a othe rproblem, too. when i played a mpeg movie it have a low fps, but when i play it with a other video player it workds good. where is the problem?
 * Dr_willis still isent sure what 720p vs 1080i means.. Other then the hot babes on tv in the 1080i commercials! :) 
<directhex|bsp> 1280x720 progressive, or 1920x1080 interlaced
<directhex|bsp> interlaced is half the framerate and half the vertical res, depending on how you look at it.
<MythbuntuGuest35> sorry dont know that you are meanning
<DaveMorris> it's 1/2 the horizntal if you turn your TV 90 degrees ;)
<Dr_willis> And how does this differ from the pc monitors with Higher res? - Oh wait.. half the framerate.. Hmm..
<Dr_willis> Interlaced is 1/2 the framerate..but more res..
<directhex|bsp> http://www.geniusdv.com/weblog/archives/Interlcaed.jpg is an interlaced image
<directhex|bsp> every frame is really half the next frame and half the previous frame
<Dr_willis> Ok the big Question is.. for the wife watching Lifetime Channel allday long.. will she be able to tell the differance? :)
<directhex|bsp> split in alternating lines
<directhex|bsp> 1080i ought to look better for slow-moving content
<directhex|bsp> 720p better for fast action
<directhex|bsp> both are much nicer than sd, though it depends on the material as to how much difference it makes
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. ok.  so 1080i is NOT always the 'best' then eh?
<Dr_willis> it just seemed the low end tv's were all 720p
<MythbuntuGuest35> mhhh...dvb-t movie i thik is at mac 720?
<directhex|bsp> 1366x768, technically, which is neither nor
<Dr_willis> The HD tvs are getting  reasonable priced.  wife keeps wantingone.. i keep waiting.
<directhex|bsp> MythbuntuGuest35, i'm talking to Dr_willis. the res is irrelevant to you
<MythbuntuGuest35> i have a analog tv... no hd...
<directhex|bsp> Dr_willis, £600 for 37" 1080p currently
<MythbuntuGuest35> oh ok, sorry my english isnt the best :)
<MythbuntuGuest35> an idear way are the same video have a too low fps and with VLC it works? when i can disturb your talk :)
<Dr_willis> Im just trying to get my head around the big picture. - and how these all relate..and how they differe from what i see mentioned with PC monitors.  Like my NEW lcd monitor says   720P ready.  with hdcp Input  - but its not  a 1280x720 res lcd.
<Dr_willis> its 1440 x 900.
<Dr_willis> or am i missing somthing here. :) the #'s are not all matching up. :) Why dont we have PC monitors that are   1280x720 and 1920x1080
<directhex|bsp> tradition
<directhex|bsp> "hd ready" means it needs to have at least 720 vertical pixels, have an hdmi or dvi socket with hdcp, have a component input, and the ability to render 1080i and 720p content from either of the two previous inputs
<Dr_willis> it just seems that if the pc monitor makers started  using the same  res/screens the lcd prices would be a bit cheaper.
<directhex|bsp> 1440x900 is hd ready in that is's >720 tall. it's not exact, i.e. any input needs to be scaled to fit its res, which may damage sharpness
<Dr_willis> Hmm. My Monitor dont have a component input.I wish it did.
<Dr_willis> Ok..  I get it now. :) it has to 'at least have ....'
<directhex|bsp> Dr_willis, does it have an HD Ready sticker?
<Dr_willis> 'HDCP input' does not mean 'hd ready'
<Dr_willis> I guess :)
<directhex|bsp> indeed
<directhex|bsp> now you know why - you don't have component in, so can't get the hd ready sticker
 * Dr_willis looks for extra inputs
<Dr_willis> none.. bummer :)
<directhex|bsp> right, gohometime
<Dr_willis> Debating wether to get a little HD tv.. or a PC monitor and use it as a tv. somehow.. :)
<MythbuntuGuest35> notz... the dvb-t usb stick installed sucefully with a firmware version... but he dont find any programs
<MythbuntuGuest35> sorry i think i dont wrote a private msg because i am not regersted
<directhex|bsp> Dr_willis, depends whether you want size or definition
<directhex|bsp> Dr_willis, you can get "full hd" (i.e. 1920x1080 or higher) res monitors at 24", but that res requires 37" for a tv
<morfar> Hello, I'm trying to setup a Mythtv frontend, on Gutsy, with the mythbuntu packages installed, and I'm having some issues with gdm.. Perhaps someone can help ?
<Dr_willis> directhex|bsp,  yea.. :) i can wait longer. Price is the big factor for me at this time.
<directhex|bsp> Dr_willis, pick a budget
<Dr_willis> directhex|bsp,  Thats it.. i need cash for a budget.. ehh heh.. wife spent too much at xmas.. looking tosave up for next xmas for her.
<Dr_willis> Putting back a little every week.
<directhex|bsp> right, gohometime
<MythbuntuGuest35> notz ja tue ich, kann leider nicht privat chatten da ich nicht registriert bin. sagt er mir jedenfalls
<morfar> The thing is when I start gdm (etc/init.d/gdm start) the login screen does not show on my TV, and X keep restarting..
<directhex|bsp> morfar, invalid X config
<Dr_willis> morfar,  what video card you have? You got a TV and PC monitor hooked up?
<morfar> But when I run startx as root, gnome fires up almost perfectly.. the picture is just a bit bigger than my tv can handle..
<directhex|bsp> morfar, invalid X permissions?
<morfar> It is a via motherboard (EN10000GX) with onboad video card, i'm using the DVI port, to my Samsung 40"" LCD TV.
<morfar> hmm, could be.. How do I check ?
<MythbuntuGuest35> notz oh kannst emir die siete nochmal schicken bitte.....manuell habe ich sie auch shcon versucht einzutragen dann sagt er locked aber wiederrum scheint er trotzdem keien zu finden
<morfar> .. And I have compiled and build the openchrome driver for the card, and it seems to be working ok.. again startx as root is working ..
<MythbuntuGuest35> aber ich versuche den scan nochmal,, hast du die seite noch? da wir nicht privat chatten können, wiel ich nicht registriert bin, kann man sonst in nen anderen chennel gehen?
<MythbuntuGuest35> danke
<MythbuntuGuest35> ich probeire es gerade zu entpacken und zu kompilieren.. bin nicht der beste in linux
<MythbuntuGuest35> notz so wie es aussieht scheintere ich schon am entpacken....
<morfar> directhex|bsp, Dr_willis any ideas ?
<Dr_willis> hmm
<Dr_willis> ive hesard bad things bout some of the via stuff with built in video.
<rhpot1991> same here
<morfar> true, me to.. it is rather bitchy.. But also nice, cuz the board is fanless (no moving parts) and has very low power consumption, so it is cheap to have running 24/365..
<rhpot1991> I did always want one though
<morfar> And since it work with startx, i think/hope it would also work with gdm..
<MythbuntuGuest35> notz danke, versucher gerade dvb-apps zu entzpacken sagt aber mit tar -xfj "error is not recoverable
<MythbuntuGuest35> notz sorry meine linux kenntnisse sind nicht besonders.. mhhh habe das scanaid entpackt auf den desktop nun habe ich apt-get linuxtv-dvb-apps-1.1.1.tar.bz2 eingegeben udn auch nur llinuxtv-dvb-apps iengegeben sagt er konnte packet nicht finden
<MythbuntuGuest35> notz ok danke nun scheniht er was zu machen...
<MythbuntuGuest35> aktive device createt sagt er nun
<MythbuntuGuest35> notz schade, du warst der einzigste der mir helfen kann...
<MythbuntuGuest35> notz kannst emir noch sagen was ich noch machen soll schnell, oder kommste bald wieder?!?
<MythbuntuGuest35> notz trotzem vielen dank für die hilfe
<morfar> MythbuntuGuest35, who are you writing to ? I don't understand german :)
<MythbuntuGuest35> notz ./Create_Scanning_Table wenn ich das wie beschrieben eingebe sagt er nur fehler illegal parameter... mhhh
<MythbuntuGuest35> morfar i chat with notz private msg downst work because i am not registered
<MythbuntuGuest35> n
<MythbuntuGuest35> n
<MythbuntuGuest35> n
<MythbuntuGuest35> n
<MythbuntuGuest35> sorry
<morfar> MythbuntuGuest35, Ahh okay.. didn't catch that :)
<morfar> MythbuntuGuest35, NP
<Dr_willis> Like hearing the wife talk the phone.. only gettting 1 side of the conversation.. then she asks you 'what do you think of that!'
<MythbuntuGuest35> tow keyboards to mutch for me...
<MythbuntuGuest35> :)
<morfar> lol
<alexvd> hey cant find an easy way to restart the frontend in mythbuntu.
<alexvd> I seem to have a bug that I have never seen in mythtv before.  If I rewind back to 0.00 on recording or in livetv( same thing right) it hangs the frontend
<MythbuntuGuest35> mhh is my dvb-t usb stick installed correctly? he sayd initialzed and connectet but also it stays dvb-usb: recv bulk message failed: -110? @ all
<MythbuntuGuest35> or what is the meaning an the error? has someone an idear?
<MythbuntuGuest35> dont know someone, please?
<MythbuntuGuest35> pherhabs my error is that the dvbt stick isnt installed correctly....mhhh
<laga> MythbuntuGuest35: are you trying to use dvb-apps?
<MythbuntuGuest35> he say no device found, but i cant scan for channels becausethe scipt dont work
<MythbuntuGuest35> i have a channel list and than he say no device found or so
<laga> does /dev/dvb/ exist?
<MythbuntuGuest35> oh now i have a old firmeware version copy to now it seems to be work.... and yes it exist
<MythbuntuGuest35> now he scan the channel.conf
<MythbuntuGuest35> when he find a channel what must he say? tun to 754000000 ... pherhaps
<MythbuntuGuest35> tune to ...
<laga> maybe
<MythbuntuGuest35> dumping lists (0 services found) wahts the meaning of? and the last channels he sayd warning tuning faild...
<MythbuntuGuest35> and now he said device buisy when i scan again
<laga> maybe mythbackend is running.
<laga> anyways, unless you post precise messages (in a pastebin!) there#s no way to understand what you want
<laga> i'm off, bye
<MythbuntuGuest35> i an on a other pc there dosnt work paste....mhhhh anoybody here how can help me
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest35: ssh into the box with the problem, then you can copy and paste stuff from it
<MythbuntuGuest35> sorry, a ssh conect etablishing?
<cosmic> HI @ ALL
<MythbuntuGuest35> when i write mplayer dvb://sendername thten he saird dvb configuration is empty, exit... but mit strace mplayer dvb://sendername he found somethingand also when i wrote chown -R tv:users /dev/dvb/ it doesnt work. soemone an idear?
<MythbuntuGuest35> hi cosmic^
<dummkauf> Hello all
<MythbuntuGuest35> hello
<cosmic> hi MythbuntuGuest35 , hope youre fine
<MythbuntuGuest35> i hope so too, thanks :)
<dummkauf> I'm good....hoping someone can assist with some lirc issues
<MythbuntuGuest35> i cant help i have enoght problmes that mythtv work sorry
<cosmic> MythbuntuGuest35:  good to read ,I am fine too thx
<cosmic> MythbuntuGuest35:  what for a prob ?
<MythbuntuGuest35> he dont find any transmitters.... i tests it with mplayer...
<MythbuntuGuest35> when i write mplayer dvb://sendername thten he saird dvb configuration is empty, exit... but mit strace mplayer dvb://sendername he found somethingand also when i wrote chown -R tv:users /dev/dvb/ it doesnt work. soemone an idear?
<cosmic> dummkauf:  what for a device ?
<MythbuntuGuest35> the device a correct installed i think....
<dummkauf> I have an internal IR reciever that shows up under /proc/bus/usb/devices, however there is no /dev/lirc or /dev/lirc0, only the /dev/lircd socket.  I can load the modules lirc_mceusb2 and start the lirc dameon but every time I run irw it kills the daemon
<cosmic> dummkauf:  thats hard , wrong lirc module ?
<cosmic> MythbuntuGuest35:  do you have kaffeine installed ?
<MythbuntuGuest35> no
<cosmic> what does your dmesg say ? do you have installed v4l-dvb ?
<dummkauf> I've been trying other modules, but can't seem to get it working....and from googling around I am pretty confident that I should be using the lirc_mceusb2 module for that device
<dummkauf>   iManufacturer           1 Topseed Technology Corp.
<dummkauf>   iProduct                2 eHome Infrared Transceiver
<dummkauf> thats what it's showing up as from a lsusb -v
<cosmic> dummkauf:  poste ma dmesg
<dummkauf> can I post a dmesg in here or should I be posting somewhere else?
<cosmic> dummkauf:  please post me your dmesg
<cosmic> somewhere else !°
<cosmic> an give me the link
<dummkauf> just checking :) ...been a while since I've been on an IRC channel
<cosmic> use pastebin from TOPIC !
<dummkauf> not sure how to do that, can I just post a URL for you?
<rhpot1991> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dummkauf> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50632/
<dummkauf> got it
<cosmic> dummkauf:  whats that ? : lirc_mceusb2: no version for "lirc_get_pdata" found: kernel tainted.
<cosmic> what for modules do you load ? lirc_dev
<dummkauf> no idea...I'm hoping you know?
<dummkauf> lirc_dev I didn't load, that was getting loaded by default after the install
<cosmic> is it a pure Transceiver or receiver too ?
<dummkauf> I was assuming that was needed for lirc
<cosmic> lirc is from reposotories or compiled by youre self
<dummkauf> repositories
<dummkauf> and I am not sure whether it is a reciever or not
<cosmic> dummkauf:  are youre german ?
<cosmic> you
<dummkauf> lol.....american but I have a lot of german blood in my family
<cosmic> are you able to read german text ?
<dummkauf> nope
<cosmic> damn
<cosmic> ;)
<MythbuntuGuest73> mhhh i can tune in the channels but when i copy the channcels.conf to the mplayer it downt work he say configuration is empty, have someone an idear?
<dummkauf> are you german cosmic?
<dummkauf> also, this guy appears to have gotten this device working but the directions kind of suck
<dummkauf> http://www.nabble.com/lirc-mce_usb2-add-device...-td13412387.html
<dummkauf> maybe it makes sense to you?
<cosmic> dummkauf:  YES I AM  ;) , try this one :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=590909
<cosmic> i will check your link , give me a moment
<MythbuntuGuest73> cosmic hast du vielleicht noch eine idee?
<MythbuntuGuest73> zu meinem problem?
<dummkauf> I took german in high shcool but it's been years since and unt meine deutsch ist nicht ser gut
<dummkauf> I think that makes sense anyway
<cosmic> MythbuntuGuest73:  ich kümmere mich gleich um Dich , poste mir deine dmesg über ein pastebin (siehe TOPIC)
<cosmic> dummkauf:  thats good enough for me , and better then my english/american
<cosmic> dummkauf:  the link , sounds good , do it and try out !
<dummkauf> where is the mce_usb that guy is editing?
<cosmic> its the module
<dummkauf> the only module file I could find is a .ko which is binary
<cosmic> MythbuntuGuest73:  do you know how to do that ?
<MythbuntuGuest73> paste kann ich nicht machen, da es an einem andern pc ist...er sagt in kurzvorm sucefulöly initialized and connect danach recv bulk message failed: -110 danach öfters could not submit URB no. 0 - get them all back
<cosmic> MythbuntuGuest73:  USB Receiver ?
<MythbuntuGuest73> ja
<cosmic> this Error Message is OK
<cosmic> its a prob of the driver
<MythbuntuGuest73> achso aber er würde trotzdem funktionieren?
<cosmic> MythbuntuGuest73:  how do you start mplayer
<cosmic> MythbuntuGuest73:  japp
<MythbuntuGuest73> mbplayer dvb://sendername
<MythbuntuGuest73> -b
<cosmic> dummkauf:  i am searching , give me a mom
<cosmic> MythbuntuGuest73:  no device ?
<MythbuntuGuest73> ich warte sonst, kümmere dich sonst ruhig erstmal in ruhe um den anderen....
<cosmic> /lib/modules/<Kernel-Version>/misc/
<cosmic> @ dummkauf
<cosmic> where do you have the module from ?
<dummkauf> I have that, but it is the lirc_mceusb2.ko file
<dummkauf> there's no files that can be edited?
<dummkauf> unless I'm supposed to be editing the binary??
<cosmic> dummkauf:  whats with this one ? :http://www.mythtv.org/pipermail/mythtv-users/2006-January/118097.html
<cosmic> MythbuntuGuest73:  Syntax from "$man mplayer" : mplayer dvb://[card_number@]channel [options]
<MythbuntuGuest73> card_number?
<dummkauf> cosmic: I don't have any lirc devices listed under /dev
<dummkauf> cosmic: only the lircd socket
<cosmic> MythbuntuGuest73:  whats your error message ?
<cosmic> dummkauf:  The guy from the link doesnt have it either , but its solved ? isnt it ?
<MythbuntuGuest73> wenn ich mplayer dvb://0@sendername eingebe sagt er so weit das gleiche nur eben failed to open dvb://1@sendername udn davor dvb configuration is empty
<cosmic> dummkauf:  sorry wrong link , thats the one : http://www.mythtv.org/pipermail/mythtv-users/2006-January/118097.html
<MythbuntuGuest73> davor could not connect to socket und connection refused faild to oben LIRC Support... das istz ja ok die ist inmoment nicht angeschloßen
<MythbuntuGuest73> also die fernbediehnung
<dummkauf> where is that LIRCD_OPTS, that looks like some kind of kernel setting to me?
<dummkauf> I'd rather not compile a custom kernel
<dummkauf> nm
<dummkauf> found it
<cosmic> MythbuntuGuest73:  http://lists.mplayerhq.hu/pipermail/mplayer-dvb/2005-February/001605.html
<cosmic> dummkauf:  yeah
<MythbuntuGuest73> mhh i think meine channel liste ist ok, hab sie mir runtergeladen und mit einen anderen programm scheint er einige sender wohl auch zu finden, also mit linuxtv-dvb-apps
<MythbuntuGuest73> mit nen scan befehl
<MythbuntuGuest73> T 786000000 8MHz 2/3 NONE QAM16 8k 1/4 NONE <<< das ist doch im richtigen format, oder?!?
<dummkauf> maybe i didn't find it..would that be the /etc/init.d/lirc file, or the /etc/lirc/hardware.conf file??  I can't find the LIRCD_OPTS in either
<cosmic> /etc/lirc/hardware.conf
<MythbuntuGuest73> allerdings den rest mit der menu.con verstehe ich nicht so ganz, aber er muß sie ja auch kein menü anzeigen nur das er was findet...letztendlich will ich den mplayer garnicht zum tv schuan verwenden sondenr das myth programm...soll ja nur zum testen sein
<cosmic> MythbuntuGuest73:  Then scan with Myth
<cosmic> myth-setup
<MythbuntuGuest73> funktioniert ja leider nicht deswegen hatte mir einer geraten ich solle das erstmal so testen
<cosmic> was machste dann im Myth ?
<MythbuntuGuest73> also mit einen vollscan zeigt er zwar die sich wechselnde signalstärke an, aber er kann keien sender einlogen
<cosmic> install kaffeine for testing
<MythbuntuGuest73> wenn ich die requenz manuel eingebe sagt er immer table not found oder sowas, kann ich dir sonst gleich nochmal genau sagen
<MythbuntuGuest73> ok mache ich
<cosmic> ok bis gloich
<MythbuntuGuest73> no irgend eine lib mit?
<MythbuntuGuest73> ich nehem auch noch kaffeine-gstreamer und kaffeine-xine ja sowieso
<cosmic> kaffeine is a real cool vid util
<MythbuntuGuest73> ich hab damit noch nciht wirklich gearbeitet... so ist jetzt gestartet auf dem desktop der player
<dummkauf> cosmic: that doesn't seem to be working either
<cosmic> dummkauf:  whith version of Lirc ?
<dummkauf> 0.8.2
<cosmic> MythbuntuGuest the start kaffeine go to the options ,chose  DVB -> chose your location (z.B. Hamburg) and then scan (with kaffeine)!
<cosmic> dummkauf:  compiled by yourself ?
<dummkauf> no
<MythbuntuGuest73> mhh leichter gesagt als gteamn ich finde nur engine parameters oder configure kaffeine player und da finde ich nichts dvb und mein ort
<cosmic> what a shame
<dummkauf> ??
<dummkauf> how so?
<cosmic> dummkauf: mom plz
<cosmic> MythbuntuGuest73:  Oben in der Menü Leiste steht doch was mit DVB oder ?
<MythbuntuGuest73> nein file view player playlist settings und help
<cosmic> wenn da kein DVB steht , erkennt er anscheinend keine DVB Karte
<MythbuntuGuest73> merkwürdig weißt du woran es liegen könnte?
<cosmic> dummkauf:  i have compiled my lirc , cause i youse a homebrew receiver , and when i look in the setup script of the source package , i see your IR Device to select
<cosmic> MythbuntuGuest73:  falsche rechte ? geb das device ma frei für alle
<MythbuntuGuest73> ach vielleicht liegt es daran hatte es vor kurzen mal installiert und da war es aujedenfall nicht richtig configuriert und da kam auch noch son fenster dvb not found nun beim erneuten installieren scheint es garnicht mehr zu kommen... vielleicht speichert er das noch von letztesmal, hatte es aber komplett wieder deinstalliert
<cosmic> i just get something to eat , give me a mom guy's
<dummkauf> Ill try compiling it myeslf, see what happens, be back in a bit
<MythbuntuGuest73> chown -R tv:users /dev/dvb/ hab ich schon gemacht
<MythbuntuGuest73> ohh jetzt jkappts ich habs nochmal eingegeben... warte mal
<cosmic> lol
<cosmic> :)
<cosmic> dummkauf: good look, i think it should work , with your lirc version
<MythbuntuGuest73> so nun scheint er zu scanne :))
<cosmic> MythbuntuGuest73:  zufrieden ?
<MythbuntuGuest73> aujedefall schonmal nen stückchen näher :) es wäre natürlich schöner wenn das über myth geht
<cosmic> nun geht das bestimmt
<MythbuntuGuest73> mhhh aber er findet keine kanäle ... bzw logt die nicht ein....
<MythbuntuGuest73> er läuft durch zeight die signalanzeige an dann bei lock ne grüne lampe aber in der liste sind keine
<cosmic> MythbuntuGuest73: kein empfang ? , schlechter empfang ?
<MythbuntuGuest73> mhh mal 23% und bei einigen kanälen 72...
<MythbuntuGuest73> mal 87% sehe ich gerade
<cosmic> pasive oder aktive Antenne ?
<MythbuntuGuest73> passiv
<MythbuntuGuest73> funktioniert aber in win bestens...
<MythbuntuGuest73> mißte zu früh gefreut...
<cosmic> kaffeine neu gestartet ? nach rechte änderung ?
<MythbuntuGuest73> ja vorher ging das menü auch nicht, starte aber sonst den ganzen rechner neu...
<MythbuntuGuest73> man weiß ja nie
<cosmic> jo
<cosmic> paste mir nomma deine dmesg
<MythbuntuGuest73> so startet gerade neu, aber so hat das myth programm es auch gemacht beim vollständigen suchlauf, auschlag der signalstärke logt aber keine sender ein...
<MythbuntuGuest73> ok gleich...fährt noch hoch
<MythbuntuGuest73> mhh jetzt ist dvbt in kaffeine wieder weg das menü
<cosmic> rechte !
<cosmic> mach ma ein chmod -R a+rwx /dev/dvb*
<MythbuntuGuest73> muß man die bei jeden neustart wieder setzen?
<MythbuntuGuest73> ok
<MythbuntuGuest73> mhh ne nun klappts nicht mehr und steht nicht mehr in kaffeine...
<cosmic> verstehe ich jetzt gerade auch net , hmm , er legt das device ja jedes ma neu an !?! , vielleicht sollte dir anfangs ein einfaches startscript helfen
<cosmic> kaffeine Neustart
<MythbuntuGuest73> alles gemacht
<cosmic> bei dir stimmt was ganz gewaltig nich ... oder ich raffs gerade nich ...
<MythbuntuGuest73> so alt ist mien system eigentlich noch nicht und so viel kaputtgespielt werde ich glaube ich auch nicht gemacht haben....
<MythbuntuGuest73> hoffe ich...
<cosmic> haste ma n scan manuell ausgeführt ?
<MythbuntuGuest73> wie meinste das?
<cosmic> na du hast doch das tool "scan" um deine eigene channel.conf zu erzeugen oder ? war das nicht so ?
<MythbuntuGuest73> nein das hat bei mir nicht funktiooniert bash hat nur fehler gemeldet
<MythbuntuGuest73> deswegen eine aus dem netz gezogen
<MythbuntuGuest73> und die hat dann mit den einen programm funktioniert da hat er scheinbar welche gefunden
<cosmic> ???
<MythbuntuGuest73> aber wieso geht kafeine nun imme rnoch nicht habs 20 mal oder so eingegeben.......
<cosmic> naja , fang ma klein an un probier ma sowas hier oder so  : http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/archive/index.php/t-221218.html
<cosmic> Da fehlt noch mehr
<cosmic> bei dir stimmt , noch was anneres nicht , hab da heut nur leider keine zeit mehr ... muss morgen früh raus
<MythbuntuGuest73> achso ok trotzdem dir veilen dank für deine hilfe
<MythbuntuGuest73> aber vielleicht haste ja noch eine idee, bzw. weißt woran es liegt wenn ich ein mpeg video mit den vlc media player wiedergebe funktioniert es bestens, nur über das myth wiedergabe programm ruckelt es....
<cosmic> bei myth , öffnest da mit lokal oder mit mplayer , des video welches ruckelt ?
<MythbuntuGuest73> lokal von der festplatte, ist ein aufgenommenes mpeg video
<cosmic> lokal = Myth eigener player
<MythbuntuGuest73> bei myth ruckelt es
<cosmic> findest in den einstellungen unter Video
<MythbuntuGuest73> und da ruckelt es aber beui vlc wenn ich es local damit öffne nicht
<cosmic> welches format mit welchen eisntellungen geöffnet werden soll
<MythbuntuGuest73> ich schau gerade welches ist die select daste hab gerade keine fernbediehnung zur hant
<MythbuntuGuest73> weißte das?!?
<cosmic> ?
<cosmic> enter
<MythbuntuGuest73> kann dort nur kategorie... kidnersicheurng vover ec einstellen
<cosmic> ???
<cosmic> mom
<MythbuntuGuest73> ah ok gib niochmal robrik video
<MythbuntuGuest73> aber she ekeine auflösung oder sowas
<cosmic> Mythfrontend -> Konfiguration -> Medien -> Videos -> Wiedergabe
<MythbuntuGuest73> ok und was muß man da ändern?!?
<MythbuntuGuest73> steht inmoment mplayer -fs -zoom -quit -vo xv %s
<morfar> \q
<cosmic> sorry , nicht WIEDERGABE , sondern Dateitypen
<MythbuntuGuest73> bei mpg steht komando internal
<MythbuntuGuest73> macht ncihts
<cosmic> dann nimm mplayer
<cosmic> ich muss jetzt sorry
<MythbuntuGuest73> hab nun den standart player mal angeklickt nun hängt er macht nichts, vielelicht biste morgen ja wieder da?
<cosmic> Cu @ all
<cosmic> bis mrgen
<MythbuntuGuest73> tschüüß und vielen dank
<cosmic> gern
<MythbuntuGuest73> bye at all
<pdragon> http://blog.wired.com/business/2008/01/netflix-partner.html     would be nice if netflix just made a software package that does it instead of an appliance. could make it part of mythtv then! :)
 * KjetilK is struggling to find the idVendor for his PVR-150 card
<KjetilK> I'm trying to do what it says in http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Volume_Knob_on_Antec_Fusion
<dummkauf> ok, I'm back, tried compiling lirc from source and that gave me /dev/lirc, however irw still killed the lirc daemon, and after a reboot I no longer have /dev/lirc, so I'm back to where I started
<john__> where in mythtv do u change where the videos are located under media library? I changed the location in the front end but it doesn't work
<JThundley> somewhere in the settings, I don't know off the top of my head
<JThundley> maybe in the backend settings somewhere, probably in mythsetup
<JThundley> some UTF8 stuff isn't working on my mythbuntu system
<JThundley> it never displays weird characters correctly
<JThundley> on my debian machine: Playing Motörhead/Ace of Spades/The Hammer.ogg.
<JThundley> on my mythbuntu machine: Playing Mot�rhead/Ace of Spades/The Hammer.ogg.
<JThundley> it's causing sendxmpp to barf in sending log files
<JThundley> utf8 "\xF6" does not map to Unicode at /usr/bin/sendxmpp line 89, <STDIN> line 30.
<john__> How do i turn the volume on the mythtv to max?
<john__> also how do i change the default network name to another name?
<JThundley> sudo hostname newname, I believe
<JThundley> yeah, I just did it on my system
<JThundley> if you're doing it for samba shares, you should restart samba too
<john__> thanks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-01-04
<Iolaus> Hey all, I'm having some trouble with Mythbuntu after upgrading to trunk.  My frontend can no longer connect to the backend and it appears the backend isn't listening on port 6543 (only 6544).  I'm not seeing any errors in the backend log.  Anyone have any ideas on how I might debug it?
<john__> why doesn't a movie i put in /var/lib/mythtv/videos doesn't show up when i go to media library-watch videos
<Iolaus> Hey all, can anyone tell me how to install plugins with the weekly trunk build packages?
<Aqua> evenin' folks
<Aqua> anyone using a homebrew serial receiver with lirc??
<Aqua> anyone know what this error is in my mythfrontend log??......... Failed to run 'cdrecord --scanbus'
<Tari> it seems to be having trouble determining what disc burning drives you have
<JThundley> Aqua: I get that error too, but all my cdrom related stuff seems to work fine
<Aqua> anyone familiar with irrecord??
<Aqua> folks... trying to get lirc working with a serial receiver... I can run irrecord and it sees data... when I run irw it doesn't repeat anything back... I've copied my remote file I've used in the past into /etc/lirc/lircd.conf... and I've used setserial /dev/ttyS0 uart none
<fx_> Hello all...   Am having a problem,
<fx_> I have 2 harddrives in a RAID0 array , windows sees them as a solid 1gb chunk although they are two 500gb disks... but when mythbuntu enters the install phase its seeing the seperate hard disks
<fx_> and asking me to choose one
<fx_> what do i do
<toorima> fx_: is it a hardware raid? is it supported by linux?
<toorima> the card if hardware
<sxealex> hello
<sxealex> is anyone availible to help me with a LiveTV crashing problem
<sxealex> ive gone ahead and made a pastebin
<sxealex> http://pastebin.ca/841111
<sxealex> everyone is dead?
<xeniu> i was just about to ask that too
<sxealex> :D
<xeniu> oh well, here it goes
<xeniu> i want to make an htpc that uses a sapphire radeon x1650 pro to connect to a tv using hdtv (RGB) cables. any known problems with this?
<sxealex> :shrug: im having a problem getting my livetv to even show up
<sxealex> its odd because I did it fine on another compy with the same card
<sxealex> but it was feisty and not gutsy
<sxealex> i don tthink anyone is awake
<xeniu> i cant help you... i have never even used an htpc
<xeniu> although some people may recommend that you switch back to what works :(
<sxealex> well gutsy is freakin awesome otherwise
<sxealex> and id rather not get another computer just for myth since i never watch tv
<Daviey> If you _never_ watch tv - why bother with myth?
<sxealex> i don t have a tv
<sxealex> so if i ever need to watch something tv
<sxealex> also i can plug in ps2 now
<sxealex> well i got it working
<sxealex> http://www.mythtvtalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=17300
<sxealex> not that anyone has the same problem here
 * sxealex shrugs
<sxealex> anyhoo take care
<JThundley> damn, didn't have time to tell him that you can't play video games through myth
<JThundley> 8 second latency
<frink__>  05:51:07 up 983 days, 16:46,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<frink__> bwaahahhhaah
<JThundley> holy hellcrap
<MythbuntuGuest92> hello i need help with mythbuntu und kaffeine. usb stick installed and found, when i search for channels in my region i see the power signal and snr, but he cant locked the channels... please have someone an idear?
<MythbuntuGuest92> the lock green lampe liogning at the channel search but no channel found the program
<MythbuntuGuest92> have someone an idear please?
<MythbuntuGuest92> i think i found the problem. from my usb stick the driver dont work with usb 1.1... i have reade in a forum :((
<MythbuntuGuest92> notz bist du da?
<Yarcanox> tgm4883 are you there?
<gandalfcome> my smbfs mount in /etc/fstab stalls my computer(mythfrontend) on bootup, even though mount -a is working when the computer is running
<directhex|bsp> mount happening before networking?
<directhex|bsp> also, smbfs has been deprecated for years - use cifs
<gandalfcome> ah okay can I just use cifs instead of smbfs?
<directhex|bsp> the syntax for the optiosn is a little different. if you don't set any options, then yes
<MythbuntuGuest14> hello can someone help me?
<slestak> I have an hdtv card on the way, will be one more week to ship it.  can i go ahead and install mythbuntu and add the card later.  i have lots of pre-recorded content I can be setting up.
<spoky99> hi all
<spoky99> someone use suspend and resume for recording tv?
<jduggan> hey guys - im using stock mythbuntu with a wireless nic - i'm getting DUPS when pinging stuff - anyone know what could cause this?
<spoky99> hi superm1
<superm1> hi spoky99
<superm1> how's it going?
<spoky99> superm1: fine thanks
<phaktor> any one here using lirc to control a dish 322?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<MilhousePunkRock> Does mythwelcome access the remote control differently than mythfrontend does? After resume from hibernate the remote does not work in mythwelcome, though it does in the frontend...
<john__> how can u adjust the volume on mythtv. I have to have my tv almost at full volume to hear it. So i would like to set th volume on the myth box at full then use the tv to control it
<JThundley> if you just need to crank it all the way up, run alsamixer
<john__> thanks that worked
<john__> anyone here using a remote drive for videos or music?
<rhpot1991> john__: remote as in usb, or as samba/nfs share?
<wilberfan> i'm doing a re-install of mythbuntu 7.10 (long story)...any reason NOT to install it all on one (XFS) partition??
<JThundley> the last time I ran xfs, I found that it easily loses data when the power goes out on the box
<JThundley> ext3 is good enough
<wilberfan> my question was more about:  should /root & /home be on a SEPARATE ext3 partition--while the main recording parition is on XFS...
<wilberfan> cuz i've been told XFS is best (by far) for recording...
<JThundley> if you're convinced you're going with xfs, then yeahyou should
<tgm4883> IRSeekBot,
<tgm4883> IRSeekBot die
<Yarcanox> huh :?
<john__> rhpot1991  a nfs share
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-01-05
<Daviey> +d = real name ban?
<tgm4883> i use the cs script and just did a kicknameban
<Daviey> heh
 * Daviey can't have the cs script.. irssi :(
<tgm4883> ah
<rhpot1991> john__: I do videos across an nfs share for mythvideo
<john__> rhpot1991 how did u do it? I have gutsy box with nfs server runnning i mounted the folder in fstab on the mythtv box i changed the location in mythtv on the frontend but yet when i go to media library-watch videos nothing shows up
<alexvd> john_ did you use video manager and scan for videos
<alexvd> you have to do that first
<john__> yes and nothing shows up
<john__> if i go back to the desktop and use thunar file manager and browse to /mnt/movies i can c all the videos
<alexvd> john: did you check permissions
<john__> so i know the nfs share is working
<john__> ley me vnc into the myth box
<alexvd> john_ I had this issue for a long time.
<john__> owner is john with read and write access
<alexvd> you double checked the location in the setup
<john__> yes in mythtv front-end under setup
<alexvd> I had issue for longtime where i didnt put the same nfs mount point
<john__> i have the mnt point at this /mnt/movies
<john__> mythtv i changed it to /mnt/movies
<john__> should i change the group to mythtv?
<alexvd> i am not an expert
<alexvd> mythtv-users on freenode is a lot busier
<alexvd> you could verify with someone else
<john__> yeah been there for 3 days no one suggested any info
<alexvd> really?  Did you ask Justinh: directly
<john__> no but i will
<alexvd> he is on right now
<alexvd> does anyone know if you need to install the samba client for mythbuntu if you want to permanently mount a windows xp fileshare?
<alexvd> the share is setup in windoze and I get to it via places with no issues.  However I want to mount it to a new folder /media/videos
<rhpot1991> john__: still here?
<john__> ytes
<rhpot1991> have you verified you can read and write from the folder outside of mythtv?
<john__> let me try that
<john__> yes i can read and write to that folder
<nettow0822_> hey guys
<john__> now it works
<john__> i don't know why or how...lol
<rhpot1991> I have problems where my 2nd backend loses the nfs share and I need to go in and mount it by hand randomly
<john__> all i did was move a file from the mythtv box to the nfs share
<rhpot1991> well as long as it works
<john__> we'll c if it's still working tomorrow yet.. lol
<slestak> question.  i only have 2 slots in my media pc.  both are occupied (radeon 9600 w dvi out) and gigabit nic.  i need to pull one for my hd tuner card.
<slestak> if youhad to choose onboard video or 100M nic, which would you choose.
<slestak> i think keep the video card w dvi and use the slower nic
<slestak> or is regular rgb out sufficient for myth use?
<Tari> unless you're doing hardcore streaming, you don't really need gigabit
<slestak> which im not
<slestak> no streaming
<slestak> im having some trouble getting dvi to hdmi to be consistent
<slestak> does anyone use rgb out for their lcd tv?
<rhpot1991> does your network even support gigabit?
<slestak> yes, i have a gig switch and a gig nic in my nas
<Tari> what do you mean by RGB?
<slestak> i keep my movies on the smb share of the nas.
<slestak> regular vga cable, on the tv its labeled rgb
<rhpot1991> tough choice, what is the onboard video?
<slestak> i need to boot machine and see.  i havent used onboard video since i bought the machine in 04
<slestak> its a bookshelf size dell, should be a good media pc.  p4, 3Ghz
<slestak> i may just need to try both.
<slestak> well, thx for the onput.  guess i will just have to try thm all.
<Tari> I'd still go with taking out the NIC
<Tari> I can almost stream a raw MPEG-2 stream over my 802.11b, which is at best 10 mbps
<slestak> i think so too.  having this thing with 2 nics always confuses Network Manager in Ubuntu
<slestak> ok, I'll ditch the nic
<slestak> this card has svideo out too.  that may be good enough for "tv" use
<slestak> ok, time to put it all back together.  thx
<EntityAnomly> hello anybody available to help me with a problem I'm having?
<rhpot1991> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<rhpot1991> not sure who is here though
<EntityAnomly> I have a mythbuntu box that I have had up and running for a few months, now it boots up and when it loads the frontend it gives the error "Myth could not connect to the database"
<EntityAnomly> i'm newer to linux and i'm not sure what to check
<EntityAnomly> any ideas?
<Aqua> evenin' folks
<superm1> EntityAnomly, rm ~/.mythtv -rf and try again
<Aqua> anyone running a homebrew serial reciever with lirc?
<EntityAnomly> superm1, ran the command, the system took it without error, but it didn't seem to do anything
<superm1> EntityAnomly, did you end up chaning passwords and such?
<superm1> or what brought this on
<EntityAnomly> my son flipped the surge protector off when it was up and running
<Aqua> EntityAnomly did he shut the power off on the backend?
<rhpot1991> EntityAnomly: that command wont report anything, just deletes
<EntityAnomly> the backend and frontend are all on the same machine
<EntityAnomly> basically seems like the mysql server is not running
<rhpot1991> mysql -u mythtv -p mythconverg
<rhpot1991> and see if it connects
<rhpot1991> gonna need your password
<EntityAnomly> that generates Error 2002 (HY000) Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<rhpot1991> try sudo /etc/init.d/mysql status
<EntityAnomly> it said that *MySQL is stopped
<EntityAnomly> but I did a mysql start and it stated that the partition that mysql is running off of is too full
<EntityAnomly> so i'm going to go see if i can clear some stuff off and try to start it again
<rhpot1991> check for file space
<EntityAnomly> yea it looks like the hard drive filled up so it wouldn't start the mysql server
<EntityAnomly> i deleted some stuff and then the mysql server started
<EntityAnomly> thanks for the help!
<rhpot1991> no problem
<Aqua> anyone ever seen this error.... I got it after running a mythfilldatabase.... ICE default IO error handler doing an exit()
<superm1> keescook, if you get a moment some time: i need a sponsor on a lirc patch: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3300/
<cosmic_> Hi @ aLL
<cosmic_> I dont understand if i really need a Manager like Gnome KDE or FLuxbox , for running Myth-Frontend , is there a possibility to start it from Console where only an Xserver is installed ?????
<directhex> cosmic_, it is possible, yes
<directhex> cosmic_, you will have issues with focus if you launch any apps - e.g. when playing videos with anything but the Internal player
<cosmic_> could you explain the last sentence in a different way please , cause my english issent the best
<directhex> if you launch any applications inside mythfrontend - such as mplayer, or a game, or something, then there will be problems
<directhex> your input will go to the wrong app
<cosmic_> mplayer-console too ?
<cosmic_> wich window / Desktop Managaer would you prefer ? fluxbox ?
<directhex> ubuntu uses openbox as its minimal wm for myth
<savage1> hey guys
<savage1> I'm not seeing any support in here for diskless network booting etc
<savage1> i thought that was sort of a staple for mythtv, I had it w/ knoppmyth
<savage1> although my mythbuntu machine is working much much better then knoppmyth, i would love to do diskless network booting for my frontends
<Daviey> savage1: watch this space
<Aquahallic> Mornin' folks
<Aquahallic> I did an install of mythbuntu.... I've noticed that every so often when I go to switch screens (exit live tv or something) Xorg goes to 99.5% cpu usage
<Aquahallic> anyone seen this?
<Aquahallic> using Nvidia-legacy drivers btw
<Aquahallic> It seems like I've read that you don't want to use fb with nvidia
<Aquahallic> is this true?
<lime4x4> Daviey u here?
<Daviey> lime4x4: no
<Daviey> well yes
<lime4x4> lol
<lime4x4> this is john from a few nights back with the odd network problem
<lime4x4> i fixed the issue
<Daviey> ahh
<lime4x4> my motherboard has 2 built in nvidia nics 10/100/1000
<Daviey> Wow, not many mobo's have two onboard
<Daviey> so the routing was set up for the wrong nic?
<lime4x4> i never used the second nvidia nic and i had the bridge bound to the first nic
<Daviey> heh
<lime4x4> once i enabled the second nic it all worked
<Daviey> I'd never have spotted that!
<lime4x4> but i actually have to have the second nic tied into my network or my gutsy box won't c the mythtv box
<lime4x4> which is very odd since i can c the rest of my network on the first nic
<lime4x4> but i need the second nic to talk with the mythtv box
<lime4x4> makes no sense at all
<lime4x4> sp now even the nfs shares are working properly
<Daviey> thats great news
<lime4x4> like i said it's just weird why the gutsy box will only talk to the mythtv box thru the second nic
<lime4x4> but i ain't about o start messing with it...lol
<Iolaus> Hey guys, I think I'm running into this problem http://mythtv.org/pipermail/mythtv-dev/2008-January/059351.html with my mythbuntu trunk install
<Iolaus> except I'm getting it when trying to start the frontend
<Iolaus> since I didn't compile but installed from the mythbuntu trunk packages
<Iolaus> is there a simple way to fix the problem?
<superm1> something like that: probably not..
<keescook> superm1: hm, the pastebin seems to have mangled the lirc patch -- can you put it up somewhere else?
<superm1> keescook, sure
<superm1> actually i've got it on a bzr branch too
<keescook> cool.  back in a bit...
<superm1> bzr+ssh://superm1@bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Emythbuntu/lirc/ubuntu/
<superm1> or better yet here if you want to see the code.lp.net url: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/lirc/ubuntu
<T045T> hi (: Quick question: is it possible (and feasible) to run two frontends on different screens in mythbuntu?
<T045T> it would be especially cool if one could "suspend" each one individually (with the backend running on the same machine, I don't have high hopes for that though)
<gcleric> Yes...
<gcleric> Just to be clear... one backend, and two frontends.
<T045T> yup... all on one machine
<T045T> I know I'd probably have to create a second user for the second instance
<gcleric> Then the answer is no.
<T045T> why's that?
<gcleric> if you where talking 3 machines...yes...
<T045T> okay, what would the problem be? if it's the ability to "suspend" each one individually it's not a big problem
<gcleric> lets back up. why are you trying to do this...
<T045T> I'm planning on building an HTPC with a 7" touch screen built into the case, and since the resolution of the touchscreen and my TV are never going to be even close, just cloning one to the other would not make much sense
<T045T> so I (being entirely new to mythtv and knowing what little I do from some massive googling) thought it would make more sense to have each run an instance of mythfrontend
<T045T> I've seen some howtos and even a video, but none of them used mythbuntu
<gcleric> To be honest.  I'm not sure that a touch screen under mythtv is supported...yet...
<gcleric> You might be better off building a HTPC with just TV/Remote control.   Less headaches....
<T045T> I'm pretty sure touchscreens are supported, at least the touchscreen "support" in .20 is apparently much improved
<T045T> the hardware should work fine, too, since I was planning to use the same case that TVEase's "Seven" used... but you're right, it would save a lot of time and effort to stay with just a remote
<gcleric> Again to be honest I've not delved  into touch screens for mythtv.   I'm running a Zalman HD160.
<gcleric> http://www.pcalchemy.com/product_info.php/pName/zalman-hd160-htpc-enclosure-black/cName/htpc-cases
<T045T> I've looked at that one (and a similar one from OrigenAE), too. They are nice cases, but my dad (this, if it ever happens, is going to be a "family htpc") seems to really like the idea of having that touchscreen... (http://www.origenae.com/en/htpc_x15e.htm <- that's the case I'm looking at)
<T045T> ... so much that it's basically "find a perfect solution with the touchscreen" or no HTPC -.-*
<gcleric> I find the idea of a touch screen neat but not really practical.
<gcleric> If you think of it...you are 9 times out of 10 sitting down in front of a TV.  Not standing in front of a HTPC.  So a remote and a TV screen will win.
<T045T> true, but there are a couple of scenarios where I wouldn't switch on the TV: Listening to music or scheduling a recording for instance
<T045T> anyway, thanks for your advice, I'll consider dropping the touchscreen, but I don't think I'll be able to get that through (;
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-01-06
<Egghead> does mythplayer support any compressed iso formats? like uif?
<rhpot1991> Egghead: not entirely sure, but you can use other players like xine or mplayer within myth itself
<rhpot1991> try asking in the mythtv-user channel or on the mailing list
<Egghead> rhpot thanks
<javatexan> howdy all ... anyone using the logitech harmony universal remote?  Do you still need a Mythtv LIRC RS232 IR receiver to get it to work
<MythbuntuGuest33> nothing better than free support
<MythbuntuGuest33> Having a lot of trouble with ATI X1950 all in wonder, and ideas?
<rhpot1991> other than get an nvidia card?
<MythbuntuGuest33> soo I'm doomed?
<rhpot1991> prob not
<rhpot1991> you check the forums at all?
<rhpot1991> normally a lot of video card discussion going on there
<MythbuntuGuest33> all of them, nothing works other than running in 480.  Looks like everyone hates ATI
<hansoffate> hi, anyone here?
<MythbuntuGuest33> tried the ATI driver, and cannot even get a terminal now
<hansoffate> for a network share with a windows computer, does anyone know what filesystem I should use?
<hansoffate> because mkvs can get larger then 4gb's
<rhpot1991> hansoffate: you mean what should you use in your fstab when mounting?
<hansoffate> no like, xfs, fat32, ex2, ex3, ntfs
<hansoffate> something that a windows computer will be able to read and write to
<MythbuntuGuest33> samba
<hansoffate> i read that fat32 doesn't work with files bigger then 4gbs
<hansoffate> and some mkvs are bigger then 4gbs
<rhpot1991> ya fat32 doesn't
<rhpot1991> if you set up a samba share it doesn't matter what format it is on the linux box
<hansoffate> so what would windows be able to read/write to?
<hansoffate> oh really?
<hansoffate> i thought it did
<rhpot1991> nope
<rhpot1991> on usb and stuff it does since windows mounts that
<hansoffate> so i can use XFS?
<rhpot1991> you should be able to
<hansoffate> really?
<hansoffate> hmm, ok
<hansoffate> because i want to make a partition that is /share so my windows system can write to it
<rhpot1991> ya, I have shared off of ext3's in the past to windows
<hansoffate> hmmm i read ext3 is fine
<rhpot1991> well write via a samba share right?
<hansoffate> yea
<rhpot1991> ya windows doesn't see or care what the partition is via a share
<rhpot1991> as far as I am aware
<hansoffate> i want to transfer videos off of my windows HD and to the new mythbuntu etup
<rhpot1991> samba handles all of that for you
<hansoffate> isn't XFS best for big files?
<rhpot1991> why not just make a share in windows and mount that on your linux box
<rhpot1991> my understanding is that xfs is the best when doing lots of delete/write operation of large files
<hansoffate> because im going ot be playing HD .mkv files over the network
<rhpot1991> can prob get away with ext3 if you aren't gonna be modifying them much
<hansoffate> won't it be better if its actually on the linux system?
<MythbuntuGuest33> ReiserFS is by far better if you don'
<MythbuntuGuest33> mind supporting a killer
<hansoffate> its just going to be as a temporary 100gb storage for AVIs and Mkvs
<rhpot1991> well if you are just xfering them, it doesn't matter how its done
<rhpot1991> just so the box can see them to get them
<rhpot1991> then you no longer need the share
<rhpot1991> both accomplish the same thing
<hansoffate> so XFS, ext3 or ReiserFS
<rhpot1991> heck you can use winscp to copy them over via windows
<hansoffate> ok
<MythbuntuGuest33> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hans_Reiser
<hansoffate> anyoen got a suggestions?
<hansoffate> what you say rhpot1991  and MythbuntuGuest33
<MythbuntuGuest33> ReiserFS is the fastest by far
<rhpot1991> do you need the share to be there forever?
<MythbuntuGuest33> no idea on this ATI x1950 card?
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest33: I'd post in the forums, more people who would know will see it
<MythbuntuGuest33> Thank guys!  Good luck
<hansoffate> rhpot1991: uhh not really just to transfer the videos
<rhpot1991> google for winscp
<hansoffate> what other way is there to transfer the video files?
<hansoffate> ok
<hansoffate> i'll read up on it
<rhpot1991> logs in with your ssh account
<hansoffate> thanks for the help
<rhpot1991> and you can xfer via that without setting anything up
<rhpot1991> thats the easiest way
<rhpot1991> other than that mount a windows share on your linux box
<rhpot1991> or set up a samba share on it and mount it with windows
<rhpot1991> both about the same
<hansoffate> well i still wnat a partition to store these
<hansoffate> I think i'll go with Reiser
<hansoffate> or XFS
<rhpot1991> apt-get install gparted
<rhpot1991> easy to make partitions with that
<rhpot1991> I prefer xfs, but everyone likes something different
<hansoffate> oh im setting up from a freshinstall anyway
<hansoffate> i prefer xfs too... form what i have used
<hansoffate> i have my /var/lib all XFS
<hansoffate> k, i'll setup another "/share" partition thats 100gb XFS
<hansoffate> thanks for the help rhpot1991
<rhpot1991> no problem
<rhpot1991> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<rhpot1991> describes setting up a windows share in linux
<rhpot1991> can check the forums/wiki for how to do it the other way around
<pdragon> there a way to force a remote front end to run in a window?
<pdragon> i checked the box in the setup, but it still goes to full screen
<fenriz_> change the geometry in the frontend
<fenriz_> setup --> appearance IMHO
<pdragon> cool. that did it. didn't realize that's what those boxes were for
<pdragon> thanks!
<fenriz_> no problem, I do the same thing for frontends that run on laptops
<pdragon> hmm... any way to turn borders on the window so you can move it around?
<fenriz_> not that i am aware of
<fenriz_> resize or move?
<pdragon> just meant moving it around like a normal window. i saw the other options for offsetting it's position. that's not what i mean
<fenriz_> have compiz running?
<pdragon> yeah
<fenriz_> close the frontend, turn off compiz and start the frontend
<fenriz_> pain in the ass
<pdragon> heh... actually i'd been meaning to turn it off. will be running some games on this system and that screws it up
<pdragon> just installed ubuntu a little while ago and getting things set up
<fenriz_> this laptop runs gentoo but same issue
<pdragon> ahh! nice. thanks again!
<fenriz_> np
<pdragon> woo... will be nice to be able to watch tv and recordings in this room now :)
<phaktor> you guys using lirc to transmit?
<fenriz_> on an xbox frontend yes
<pdragon> still just using a keyboard myself
<phaktor> I've got a dish receiver that I'm trying to control, to no avail.
<fenriz_> never used an ir blaster that's on the 6 month plan
<phaktor> I don't know I've built one, bought one and they both don't work ... I think it is a config error tho, I just don't know what ..
<fenriz_> honestly I think I'm gonna be completely lazy when it comes around and buy one of those fancy ass one's
<phaktor> I know my trasmitter is working (used a digital camera to watch it blink.) I just think it's blinking wrong.
<fenriz_> spent around 3 minutes with the one built into a pvr-150 but didn't get far
<fenriz_> gotta get a hdhomerun first though
<javatexan> howdy all
<javatexan> How do I take a mythbuntu install and make it able to run/dev the latest mythbuntu stuff from code.  I am assuming that mythbuntu is a fork of mythtv...right?
<pdragon> i don't think it's considered a fork
<pdragon> it uses the actual mythtv software
<pdragon> not sure how to answer your first question, though, sorry
<superm1> javatexan, each of the branches can be independently checked out
<superm1> aside from mythbuntu
<superm1> easiest way is to develop outside a mythbuntu install, and bring the built debs in
<superm1> and then install them that way
<superm1> I do my development in a standard gutsy install, and then testing inside a VM
<pdragon> was my assumption about it not being a fork right? :p
<superm1> yes
<superm1> it can be considered a derivative or remix of ubuntu, but it uses standard mythtv software
<superm1> with patches for additional support (which can be found in ubuntu as well)
<superm1> there are some things that upstream doesn't include in the -fixes branch that we do
<superm1> javatexan, what were you interested in helping out on code wise?
 * rhpot1991 hopes he says ipod chapter support
<javatexan> right now, I have a lot to learn, but I could help with almost anything.  My background is mainly in server side stuff
<javatexan> so I could have a regular ubuntu install and you test mythbuntu in VM.  which VM do you use for mythbuntu Vmware or Qemu
<rhpot1991> virtualbox
<javatexan> do you use something like kdevelop, something else, or just good ol emacs, :)
<javatexan> wow...does mythbuntu work very well in a VM, seems with all that server grade stuff going on it would drag.  Can you record dual streams that way?
<javatexan> wow...never heard of virtualbox....when did it show up...LOL
<javatexan> what does rhpot1991 refer to?  If I had to guess it would be a red hat pot on stack?  am I close?
<rhpot1991> way off
<rhpot1991> initials of a movie that was made in 1991
<javatexan> okay
<rhpot1991> can you guess it now?
<javatexan> trying to think of movies in 91....been a while
<javatexan> the only one I can think of thats close....
<javatexan> was that the year of the robin hood movie?
<javatexan> wait...ill look it up
<javatexan> if it is robin hood, I don't know where the POT would come from
<javatexan> ah found it on google....prince of thieves
<javatexan> ;)
<javatexan> my girlfriend loved that move
<javatexan> movie
<rhpot1991> ding ding
<javatexan> we saw it about 4 or 5 times
<rhpot1991> I do enjoy it
<javatexan> cool
<javatexan> mine is boring....i live in TX and I like coffee
<javatexan> ;)
<javatexan> which is why I am still up
<javatexan> at 2:06am
<javatexan> so do you use kdevelop for mythbuntu?  or eclipse?  or VI or emacs...  what does a workspace for myth look like?...say if you wanted to get the latest source compile and run it?
<javatexan> fe and be
<rhpot1991> right now I am just working on some scripts so gedit or vi
<javatexan> okay...do you use the gnome ubuntu or the kde ubuntu
<javatexan> does QT act different on one vs the other?
<rhpot1991> I use gnome, and I don't think so
<javatexan> cool...just curious.....so many questions
<Daviey> javatexan: if you can install it on ubuntu - you can on mythbuntu
<superm1> javatexan, where abouts in TX?  I'm moving down in two weeks
<superm1> and as for development env., it depends on where you want to work on
<superm1> i personally use geany for a lot of my stuff
<superm1> but that's because I focus on a lot of python
<superm1> and it works really well with it
<jduggan> hi all
<jduggan> is the irblaster on the pvr150 included in latest pvr150?
<jduggan> erm
<jduggan> latest mythbuntu
<jduggan> hey anyone around?
<beavis> jduggan, if you don't ask a question you won't get an answer
<beavis> noone will ever answer "yes I'm around"
<jduggan> beavis: i asked a question, nobody answered, i know how annoying it is seeing people repeat themselves
<jduggan> my question was, is the irblaster found on the PVR150 supported in mythbuntu, if not officially, is there any guides/easy method of getting it working
<Dr_willis_> Hmm.. I got a 150. but ice never used the irblaster
<Dr_willis_> I dont even use the remote. :( ive heard it works however.
<Dr_willis_> Id like to get it working - so i could use the STB, and record G4 channel.  IF you find a nice guide let me know.
<jduggan> i use the remote on one frontend (because its combined frontend/backend), but since i record from a cable STB i need the backend to be able to use the irblaster otherwise it's useless
<jduggan> :P
<Dr_willis_> I really hate STB's
<jduggan> and me, but no choice in the matter
<Dr_willis_> I recall to use the STB i was having to go from the video out on it.. to the video in on the PVR150, then i had to set up some channel changing script..
<Dr_willis_> and thats about where i gave up. :)
<Dr_willis_> the wife took the STB back also.
<jduggan> i used to use channel change script about 12months ago to control a SKY stb, but i was using debian and built it myself
<jduggan> i want to know how to do it in myth
<jduggan> :o
<jduggan> er
<jduggan> mythbuntu
<Dr_willis_> Over my head. :) i can barely get MythTV working. heh heh.
<Dr_willis_> bbl
<winther> hi
<winther> Is it possible to use a stream as a channel? We Have set up a server, that provides http/mpeg2 streams for many channels
<beavis> superm1, there seems to be a problem with mythvideo today
<beavis> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/mythvideo_0.20.99+trunk15283-0ubuntu0~mythbuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<beavis>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/mythtv/themes/default-wide/mv-sel.png', which is also in package mythtv-common
<jduggan> what version of ivtv does the latest mythbuntu ship?
<hexxington> 1.0.2-2
<Daviey> which needs updating for cards such as Nova 500 dvb-t to work well
<CygnusX1> Any suggestions on why myth streaming (internet radio) would be skipping and jumping and basically sounding like audio on a via boarsd with an SB Live circa 2000 on Win2k?
<hexxington> Daviey, ivtv's for mpeg encoders, not dvb cards
<Daviey> hexxington: sorry got confsed with v4l
<Jonny88> Anybody Know why I'm getting these errors? QSqlQuery::exec: database not openQSqlQuery::exec: database not open2008-01-06 20:11:50.742 DB Error (KickDatabase):Query was:SELECT NULL;No error type from QSqlError?  Strange...2008-01-06 20:11:50.792 Database not open while trying to load setting: TVVidModeHeight02008-01-06 20:11:50.794 max_width: 1024 max_height: 7682008-01-06 20:11:50.794 Unable to connect to database!2008-01-
<Jonny88> o connectDatabase error was:Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'localhost' (using password: YES
<Tar1> it can't connect to the SQL database for some reason or another
<gcleric> Well the last error is tell me mythtv can login to the DB
<gcleric> check your /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<jduggan> anyone know how to get the irblaster on a pvr150 working in mythbuntu?
<morphios> can a pro of linux help me out ..i am following instructions which sais to type in sudo mysql < ./database/mc.sql  but then i get error bash ./database/mc.sql no such file or directory
<gcleric> is the path to /database/mc.sql correct?  Where is mc.sql
<Dr_willis> morphios,  put in the right path to where that file is at.
<morphios> doh! ok
<Dr_willis> Logical eh. :)
<javatexan> another stupid question:  can you use mythtv with Xbox360?
<Tar1> probably not
<Tar1> depends on what you want to do with it
<Tar1> I expect it can read SMB shares, but that would be it
<Dr_willis> I thought the 360 had a UPNP client?
<Jonny88> mythtv/mysql.txt password matches mythtv, but I cannot login to mysql via terminal using 'mythtv' as a user
<morphios> thanks Dr it worked lol
<Jonny88> how do I create database
<morphios> after issuing commande sudo /etc/init.d/mysql i got this "restart checking for corrupt, not cleanly closed and upgrade needing tables" is there somthing we can do about this error ?
<winther> does anybody know, if it is possible to use a mpeg2 stream as a source for mythtv?
<gcleric> morphios:  that is normal.
<morphios> ok good to be normal thanks
<gcleric> it is checking for  checking for corrupt, not cleanly closed and upgrade needing tables...
<winther> can anybody tell me what a FreeBox Network Recorder is?
<Tar1> looks like some sort of IPTV set-top box
<jduggan> nobody has experience of pvr150's irblaster under mythbuntu?
<winther> Tar1: thank you
<winther> Tar1: do you know, if it is possible to use a stream as an input for mythtv?
<Tar1> I'd guess not
<Tar1> it would probably be possible to create a kernel module which would act like a tuner, but that's probably a lot of work
<winther> yeah, I guess
<winther> Tar1: is it possible the other way around? Has MythTV the capability to offer a stream to vlc?
<Tar1> you can open the tuner in VLC, but myth just writes streams to file
<Tar1> so, no, not directly
<winther> that makes my task difficult.
<morphios> Can i ask when scanning Bev 91 what is the frequency poloraity and symbol rate? anyone know
<morphios>  signal strength is 80% arounds and signal noise is always at 0% is that normal?
<hexxington> some tuners mis-report values
<morphios> So it could be normal for a nexus to always have 0 for noise signal
<hexxington> maybe
<MythbuntuGuest38> looking for some initial setup help, getting my hauppage 500 working
<MythbuntuGuest38> mythtv is complaining saying tuner not available.
<MythbuntuGuest38> guessing no one is active
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-12-29
<abarbaccia> my cdrom drive isn't showing up on the diskless client but it does in the bios. booting off a live cd works as well too.
<heyheyhey> i couldn't get my comcast digital cable to work with mythtv...
<donavan> anyone know why I can't get my tv card to find channels when it scans
<oobe> did you plug in your antenna
<donavan> got it connected to cable tv
<donavan> tried the digital and analog connections
<donavan> I am starting to wonder if the drivers installed right but everything I have checked seems to indicate that they are except for lshw  ... I dont see the card listed there
<ozatomic> i have mythtv setup with 2 Leadtek 2000H cards both capturing DVB
<ozatomic> but i want to use the FM and the Video-in options with the svideo/rca inputs
<ozatomic> is there a way to get myth to record these inputs
<MythbuntuGuest97> I'm trying to burn my tv recordings to DVD, i looked at the logs from log grabber however I ddint see anything realted to the burn.  I have the log displayed in myfrontend so I still have the messages. where is this log located?
<MythbuntuGuest97> .
<MythbuntuGuest97> var log mythvt frontend log?
<stegel> i am using a pinnacle 800i and trying to get atsc channels via mythtv-setup and am having no luck...i had no problems with analog...
<stegel> !help
<Zinn> !help Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<MythbuntuGuest57> I'm having trouble burning tv show to dvd.  My log is located here: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m402c0594
<MythbuntuGuest57> The messages are somewhat cryptic so not sure where to start troubleshooting
<dashcloud> MythbuntuGuest57: I had a somewhat similar issue before- the way I solved it was only running the burn program on a local frontend/backend (one that had 127.0.0.1 as the IP address)
<dashcloud> that may not be practical for you, but I can't remember if the script is only for a local machine or not- the documentation may tell you more
<MythbuntuGuest57> dashcloud: I actually am doing the burn now, it looks like its working. I found a post at:
<MythbuntuGuest57> http://ubuntuforms.org/showthread.php?t=610856
<MythbuntuGuest57> it basically says to remote /home/user/.ICEautiorty
<MythbuntuGuest57> maybe that will help you as well
<MythbuntuGuest57> i'm crossing my fingers that it will work
<dashcloud> thanks
<MythbuntuGuest57> no problem thanks for responding to me since no one else did
<MythbuntuGuest57> dashcloud, it worked
<dashcloud> glad to hear it
<javatexan> has anyone used a "open" email as a replacement for outlook and had any luck with importing .pst files and such... I hate using outlook...Help!
<laga> what?
<javatexan> oops...sorry wrong conversation....
<javatexan> ;)
<Nixon> hey after 2 weeks I finally have a watchable tv channel!
<RobertLaptop> anyone here know mythnettv
<RobertLaptop> It seems to be working fine except it spikes my CPU well importing I think it has to do with building it index is sucking up CPU time.
<tgm4883_laptop> For those that like Scrubs, it seems to be coming back on Jan 2
<tgm4883_laptop> on ABC
<laga> i just finished the dark knight
<laga> not a bad movie
<laga> oops, forgot the weekly builds again
<Hal_Emmerich> Hey everyone, hows it going. Just what I'm hoping will be a simple question. Does anyone know how to set up an ethernet card to work in Mythbuntu?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-12-30
<jeremy__> !help
<Zinn> !help Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<jeremy__> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
<jeremy__> !lirc
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about lirc
<jeremy__> !lcd
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about lcd
<tgm4883_laptop> !ask | jeremy__
<Zinn> jeremy__: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<Hal_Emmerich> yo
<Hal_Emmerich> Question
<Hal_Emmerich> Can anyone think of a reason why a computer with Mythbuntu could connect as far as a router config page, but not to the internet, despite other computers on the network being able to connect?
<tgm4883_laptop> Hal_Emmerich, DNS Servers
<Hal_Emmerich> kk, I tried pinging google via its IP, but I got 100% loss
<Hal_Emmerich> But it'll ping the router config page fine
<tgm4883_laptop> static IP or DHCP?
<Hal_Emmerich> DHCP
<tgm4883_laptop> interesting
<tgm4883_laptop> I had a problem once with nic drivers that were too new giving me problems
<tgm4883_laptop> not sure if thats your issue or not
<tgm4883_laptop> also, might be worth checking your cabling
<Hal_Emmerich> I couldn't see it being the issue. It connects to the router fine
<Hal_Emmerich> It just absolutely will not connect to things outside the network
<tgm4883_laptop> it's not a trendnet nic is it?
<Hal_Emmerich> 3com
<tgm4883_laptop> gigabit?
<Hal_Emmerich> I don't think so
<Hal_Emmerich> 10/100
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> sounds fine
<tgm4883_laptop> I don't know the problem then, if it's getting the IP address, gateway and DNS servers it should be fine
<Hal_Emmerich> I don't know if its getting DNS server
<Hal_Emmerich> But it shouldn't matter
<Hal_Emmerich> it can't even ping IP's outside of the local network
<tgm4883_laptop> you don't have filtering on your router do yoU?
<Hal_Emmerich> Yes I did
<Hal_Emmerich> problem solved there, but it lead to another one
<Hal_Emmerich> Basically, the sound works until I fool with -something-, and then the sound stops working
<Hal_Emmerich> and the only solution I've found to fix the sound once it goes is reinstall
<Hal_Emmerich> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f59a984e
<Hal_Emmerich> Theres the logs
<styelz> hello, i've just installed mythbuntu 8.10 and cannot get the harvester to work on standard websites in mythstream.. anyne got any pointers ?
<styelz> did an apt-get update/upgrade
<styelz> ill be here for the rest of the year
<Yagisan> we all will
 * Yagisan can't help - he's waiting on the new parts he ordered to build his first myth box to be delivered
<laga> i'm pondering a new myth box as well..
<laga> i do want an antec fusion
<MythbuntuGuest55> Ola
<MythbuntuGuest55> Comme est as
<laga> you have an .nl host..
<MythbuntuGuest55> I've got a question. I'd like to buy hardware to start using Mythbuntu, I am looking at the "Acer Aspire 5100 TV", I want to make sure that Mythbuntu runs on this mini PC. I burned a mythbuntu Live CD 8.04, but have no clue how I can check that it works with the 5100 TV?? Do you know how to check it (I do run xubuntu)
<MythbuntuGuest55> Si
<laga> no clue about that aspire. just try booting it and see if it recognizes the TV card and everything?
<laga> of course, it'd be better if you could install mythbuntu
<MythbuntuGuest55> Where would I be able to see that?
<laga> um.. good question. i'm not sure if the mythbuntu live disk comes with a tool to test that..
<MythbuntuGuest55> You can have a look at the specs here: http://global.acer.com/products/desktop/asl5100.htm, looks like a neat little machine for MythTV
<MythbuntuGuest55> (Low on power consumption)'
<laga> there's nicer stuff for the living room *shrug*
<MythbuntuGuest55> Thanks for your response laga, how would one normally if it recognizes the TV card and everything?
<MythbuntuGuest55> see
<laga> you can try to find out which tv card it's using
<laga> and google that
<MythbuntuGuest55> Hmmm, the specs seem to change over time and are inonclusive. I found: Avermedia TVtuner M115
<styelz> i did some more poking on my mythbuntu install and found that all web related tasks fail.. like RSS news and mythstream harvester. mythweather works and i can play streams from mythstream
<styelz> its like its missing a web browser of sorts.. i dont know :(
<MythbuntuGuest55> Does anybody else know how to find out if MythBuntu likes the TV Card from the Live CD?
<styelz> type dmesg |grep "card="
<styelz> or cat /var/log/dmesg |grep "card="
<styelz> if it doesnt autodetect your card type. i usually specify that in /etc/modules.d/options  and also make sure your card is loaded via /etc/modules
<styelz> that was /etc/modprobe.d/options too
<styelz> for one of my cards i have . options saa7134 card=99  .. to make it work right
<styelz> wouldnt work on live i guess
<styelz> if it helps.. when my card is detected. i see
<styelz> [   13.452763] saa7133[0]: subsystem: 1461:2c00, board: AVerMedia TV Hybrid A16AR [card=99,insmod option]
<styelz> in dmesg
<styelz> and one that auto detects correctly
<styelz> [   12.469666] cx88[0]: subsystem: 107d:6f2b, board: WinFast DTV2000 H ver. J (new) [card=68,autodetected]
<styelz> i get this error when i run shoutcast.pl ... Can't call method "get_tag" on an undefined value at ./shoutcast.pl line 48.
<styelz> hm its working now
<styelz> i had a typo in my /etc/resolv.conf  .. g'damnit
<Hal_Emmerich> Question: does anyone see anything in this that would cause audio to stop working, and any solution
<Hal_Emmerich>  http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f59a984e
<MythbuntuGuest55> thanks styelz
<MythbuntuGuest41> hello ive been having  a recurring problem with my mythbuntu system. this is about the third or fourth time having to reinstall mythbuntu due to my inability to diagnose this problem or rectify it. here goes my installation puts the root filesystem on a 10gb partition and my home on a 160gb partition which i figured would be more than adequate. after each installation everything will work great for about a week and then un
<jphillip> MythbuntuGuest41 putting recordings in your home directory is a bad idea
<jphillip> might want to continue stating your problem though
<MythbuntuGuest41> okay pretty much everything will work fine for a period of about a week and then out of the blue i will start my frontend and it asks what language to use and then states no upnp found and cannot login to database
<MythbuntuGuest41> afterward i go to backend setup and get basically teh same error messages
<MythbuntuGuest41> i then open /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt to check all the settings that i should reinput back into the backend setupp and to my surprise this file is empty
<MythbuntuGuest41> as is /home/.mythtv/mysql.txt
<jphillip> is your root directory full?
<jphillip> if that fills up that can cause mysql to crash which would result in possibly losing those settings
<Paladine> anyone got a link on how to throw mythbuntu onto a USB stick in order to install it on a machine with no optical drive?
 * Paladine is in the process of building a 12V 800mA 12W silent mythtv backend
<MythbuntuGuest41> thank you jphillip i think thats my prob
<MythbuntuGuest41> i never switched my recordings to the home folder so the 10gb partition quickly filled up and it looks to be full
<MythbuntuGuest41> are you aware of any way to fix this without  a fresh reinstall where use the entire harddrive and wipe out my other partitions?
<jphillip> MythbuntuGuest41 I would modify the drive so you have a good portion dedicated just for them
<jphillip> like I said before having them in your home is a bad idea
<MythbuntuGuest41> im just beyond happy to have an answer as to where everything is going wrong becaause this was about my 4th try and i was aout to give up
<jphillip> can run into all sorts of permissions issues
<jphillip> from there you should be able to just resetup everything
<MythbuntuGuest41> cool man i appreciate the help
<jphillip> might need to sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common to regenerate a new mysql password
<jphillip> that is if you don't recall the old one
<MythbuntuGuest41> youve saved me hours of grief
<jphillip> MythbuntuGuest41 http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Backup_your_database
<jphillip> might want to poke at that, make a backup when everything is all setup so you have an easier restore point
<Paladine> jphillip, you got a link on how to install mythbuntu from a thumb drive?
<MythbuntuGuest41> awesome thank you soo much
<jphillip> Paladine I'd try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<jphillip> np MythbuntuGuest41
<Paladine> thanks j, my thin client has no optical drive
<Paladine> I hope this experiment works
<Paladine> I am pretty confident the CPU can handle it
<jphillip> Paladine I use that method for my eee, but never tried with mythbuntu
<jphillip> might want to look at some of the mythbuntu diskless options as well
<Paladine> jphillip, I am turning an HP T5700 Thin Client into a Myth Backend :)
<Paladine> very cheap, quiet, small footprint and power efficient setup if I manage to pull it off
<jphillip> Paladine good luck
<jphillip> what kind of cpu does it have?
<Paladine> j, 1GHz Crusoe
<Paladine> 1GB PC2100 RAM
<Paladine> 250GB 2.5" IDE Drive
<jphillip> not planning on doing HD on it are you?
<Paladine> and PVR250
<Paladine> nope
<jphillip> what kind of vide card does it have?
<jphillip> video
<Paladine> it won't be used for front end so video card doesn't matter
<Paladine> but it is an 8MB ATI Rage iirc
<jphillip> ah
<jphillip> seems like a better frontend than a backend :)
<Paladine> but it has built in mpeg4 capabilities in the CPU
<Paladine> or tather the chipset
<Paladine> rather
<jphillip> interesting, wonder if those will be available to you in linux
<Paladine> well the problem is I am having to go back to windows for my desktop due to some hardware and software I use which is not linux compatible
<Paladine> so I can no longer run mythtv on the desktop and wanted a small, cheap and quiet solution
<Paladine> I will run the win32 mythfrontend client to watch tv
<Paladine> yeah there are linux drivers available
<jphillip> Paladine we included a windows player on the last few discs
<Paladine> the thin client I have has windows xp embedded onto an IDE flash drive, but it also comes in linux flavour too
<jphillip> not a full frontend, but it does recordings, and might even do live tv (I don't remember)
<Paladine> I have rippe dout the window flash drive and am putting in the 250GB laptop drive instead
<Paladine> I am pretty confident it will work
<Paladine> I see some people have built backends out of 266MHz pnetiums in the past
<jphillip> Paladine http://www.sudu.dk/mythtvplayer/
<jphillip> he gave us a special release that works with 0.21 without having to modify the config though
<jphillip> so you might want to try the one on our cd first
<Paladine> well I would need to do scheduling too since the thin client will be headless
<jphillip> mythweb?
<Paladine> valid point
<jphillip> heck I use mythweb for most things anyways
<jphillip> either way if you do try to get the full frontend working in windows let us know how it works out
<Paladine> I know one guy using the same hardware for an asterisk server so it should be able to handle myth without too many problems (asterisk is CPU intensive)
<jphillip> last I heard it was a bit of a pain
<Paladine> just waiting on the HDD now
<Paladine> had to order the PCI expansion module from Canada (I am in the UK)
<Paladine> but that arrived today
<Paladine> cheap though.  £41 GBP for the thin client, £34 GBP for the PCI expansion module, £16 GBP for the 1GB SODIMM and £56 GBP for the 250GB Laptop Drive (all including shipping)
<Paladine> I already have the pvr250 but I suppose it should be added the cost
<Paladine> so about £200 GBP all in
<Paladine> I could potentially run frontend on it as well but I am concerned how well it will handle playback and recording at the same time
<Paladine> theoretically it should work
<Paladine> and I will give it a go once it is setup
<jphillip> you should document that on the mythtv wiki or something when you are done
<Paladine> yeah I will do
<Paladine> the entire system could cost as little as 130 GBP if you can get hold of the client and the expansion module from the same place in the UK (or your own country where appropriate)
<Paladine> the shipping from canada wasn't cheap for the pci expansion
<Paladine> and I paid over the odds for the thin client, you can get them for as little as £25 GBP
<Paladine> but it was an impulse buy :)
<Paladine> the most expensive parts are the HDD and the TV Card
<jphillip> Paladine wait till you get into HDTV, things get expensive in a hurry
<Paladine> it wouldn't be suitable for HDTV
<Paladine> although a mini itx solution should be viable for HDTV
<hads> With a little difficulty
<Paladine> the atom should be able to handle hdtv
<hads> Huh? You mean recording or playback?
 * jphillip is waiting for an atom with nvidia graphics
<Paladine> playback
<Paladine> recording should be handled by your hdtv card
<hads> With VPPAU you should be alright, without you wouldn't.
<jphillip> hads I wonder how well a dual core atom would do
<hads> Still far to slow for CPU based playback
<jphillip> as far as I can tell the atom in my eee can playback HD on the smaller res, but I seem to have a network bottleneck with it
<Hal_Emmerich> Question: does anyone see anything in this that would cause audio to stop working, and any solution
<Hal_Emmerich>  http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f59a984e
<encmonkey> Hi!  Anyone happen to know what the default keybinding is for getting the DVD root menu with the internal player?  I can't find anything for that anywhere.
<tgm4883_laptop> M?
<encmonkey> hrm..  Lemme try that again here
<encmonkey> weird.  that didn't work a few attempts ago :)  Thanks!
<tgm4883_laptop> np
<htpc> how can I uninstall / deactivate the mythbuntu start up script
<htpc> s
<MythbuntuGuest38> I have a really easy question, where can I find the docs on the video player plugin, specificly how the metdata is downloaded for a divx video for example
<MythbuntuGuest95> Oops I was just in here as guest38
<Hal_Emmerich> Question: does anyone see anything in this that would cause audio to stop working, and any solution
<Hal_Emmerich>  http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f59a984e
<foxbuntu> Hal_Emmerich, audio to stop working when?
<Hal_Emmerich> Basically
<Hal_Emmerich> If I install Mythbuntu, audio works
<Hal_Emmerich> Like, if I open a movie, audio will play
<Hal_Emmerich> But something I'm doing seems to be consistently breaking the audio
<Hal_Emmerich> as in the audio will not play when a movie opens
<Hal_Emmerich> Reinstalling Mythbuntu fixes it, so I know its software
<foxbuntu> when does it stop working
<Hal_Emmerich> As far as I can tell, its some setting I'm changing when I was trying to get networking to work
<Hal_Emmerich> The only things I did would have been
<Hal_Emmerich> 'A: Enable permissions on the admin user to play audio, browse the internet' via the User Control panel
<Hal_Emmerich> 'B: Add a 'Wired' network'
<Hal_Emmerich> 'C: Open Mythbuntu control panel and peruse it'
<Hal_Emmerich> I know the sound card, its an Ensoniq Audio-PCI
<foxbuntu> whyare you setting root to use sound?
<Hal_Emmerich> Not Root
<Hal_Emmerich> I didn't change anything for root
<Hal_Emmerich> I was changing the default user ('Craig' in my case)
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> thats not an admin user then
<foxbuntu> its a suder
<foxbuntu> er
<foxbuntu> sudoer
<Hal_Emmerich> ok
<foxbuntu> ...at any rate...you shouldnt need to change any permissions for sound to work
<Hal_Emmerich> Right, but the changing permissions was an offshoot of trying to get the internet to work
<Hal_Emmerich> lol
<Hal_Emmerich> Its strange, because it -was- working
<foxbuntu> you prob messed up permissions
<foxbuntu> use network manager to setup networking
<Hal_Emmerich> Right
<Hal_Emmerich> But there was no checkmark beside, say 'Allow user to browse the internet'
<Hal_Emmerich> or 'Allow user to play Sounds'
<foxbuntu> did you create a seperate user from the one you added in the installer?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-12-31
<Paladine> jphillip, I just fitted the pvr 250 into the thin client I think with a little bit of cosmetic modding I can fit the 2.5" HDD in between the chassis and the case keeping it away from the PCI card and avoiding heat issues in the process
<Hal_Emmerich> No I didn't Fox
<Bob24> hello
<Bob24> for some reason all my videos on my mythbuntu installation are out of sync when i play them. What could be causing this?
<Bob24> for some reason all my videos on my mythbuntu installation are out of sync when i play them. What could be causing this?
<oobe> Bob24, maybe you broke the space and time continuum
<RobertLaptop> what hardware providers network recorder?
<RobertLaptop> or does it allow for some from of content on the network?
<mib_3b1qve> hey all
<mib_3b1qve> I hear a lot of people recommend a mce remote with myth, but does that still mean a keyboard is required, if not, how would I be able to do some light gaming (web based games or mario type games)
<mib_3b1qve> I was originally thinking about foregoing a remote for a keyboard with built in trackball
<insta> hey guys ... i just installed mythbuntu, and pointed the media app at my video directory.  i have about 200 pre-ripped movies that don't have cover art or IMDB information.  any way i can 'batch' those?
<rojo> anything special needed to tune digital cable radio channels?  My channel scanner detects a bunch of channels from 73#1 to 73#50, each of which freezes mythtv for a few moments then results in "Error was encountered while displaying video.  Return to menu."
<rojo> I have a pcHDTV 5500 tuner card fwiw
<dinamic> anyone here?
<dinamic> i have 2 questions..
<dinamic> i installed a test enviroment of 8.10
<dinamic> backend and a diskless server setup..
<dinamic> first thing that didnt worked out was when i in the mcc added the dhcp server service
<dinamic> it never started the dhcp server
<dinamic> i read the docs and checked out the mentioned /etc/ltsp/dhcp.conf
<dinamic> the ltsp directory didnt exists..
<dinamic> added it and copied an example config from ltsp and got the dhcp service work as expected
<dinamic> i booted the frontend over network succesfully..
<dinamic> the other thing is when i wanted to listen to music the entries in the playlist are there..
<dinamic> but not the filesystem under /var/lib/mythtv/ that is expected should be mounted over nfs to the backendservers exports..
<dinamic> i had to edit the backends servers /etc/exports for those directories and edit the frontend image to mount those directories..
<dinamic> whe  frontend started the mount failed because it timed out waiting for eth0 to come ready..
<dinamic> i checked thru the init scripts and noticed the the eth0 interface wasn't set to auto in the /etc/network/interfaces so if-up.d/mountnfs script didnt execute..
<dinamic> added eth0 to auto in interface's file and it mounts like a charm..
<dinamic> so.. this might be some changes for further releases to make it more troublesome to get it working..
<dinamic> cheers :)
 * Yagisan sticks his head in and wishes everyone a happy new year - before running out to continue drinking
<Skydiver12481> moin moin
<Skydiver12481> how can i install pad2key patch for the new mythbuntu
<tatters> Enabled backports in aptitude ran update, upgrade, now myth TV playback is jittery, pressing u to change playback speed fixes problem after getting back to normal speed,
<tatters> anyone know of this issue have a fix?
<Skydiver12481> hi need help
<SHADOW__X> hello everybody\
<SHADOW__X> while runing mythtv sometimes the menus become unresponsive for a random amount of time then comes back
<SHADOW__X> the system is a amd x2 2350 2 gigs of ddr 2 800 ram 750 gig hd geforce 6150 integrated mythbuntu 8.10 mythtv .21
<SHADOW__X> hey superm1 will a new mythtv package be hitting the mythbuntu repos aytme
<jeremy> hello, i need some help getting LCD and remote working
<jeremy> i have an Antec MicroFusion 350 case. I followed the step-by-step directions on codeka to recompile lirc and lcdproc but it seems like the driver (lirc_imon) does recognize the device
<jeremy> lsusb shows "SoundGraph, Inc" but makes no mention of iMON
<jeremy> there is no /dev/lcd0 or /dev/usb/lcd0 and dmesg does not suggest that the device is recognized
<laga> SHADOW__X: yeah. soon... hopefully
<SHADOW__X> well thats good to hear
<jeremy> nevermind, found what  i need
<RobertLaptop> SHADOW__X if you are still there.  I have that issue with the menus becoming unresponsive it happens when my master backend get taxed.  I just bough a new box to replace my master backend to fix.
<dvhart> it was suggested on mythtv-users that I ask here for help using mythbuntu packages, rather than those shipping with basic intrepid, as I'm hitting some bugs apparently fixed in MuthBuntu
<dvhart> I'm only seeing iso images on the downloads page
<dvhart> is it possible to upgrade my existing intrepid mythtv install without reinstalling the entire system?
<dvhart> ok just found "add to ubuntu" so I'm trying that.  had to install vncserver to use the magic link... a simple list of the apt sources lines would be nice for those of us with primarily ssh access to the system.
<dvhart> I've installed mythbuntu on intrepid using the "add to ubuntu" method, and I don't appear to have changed the mythbackend version.  According to someone on mythtv-users I should be looking for:
<dvhart> MythTV Version   : 19222
<dvhart> MythTV Branch    : branches/release-0-21-fixes
<dvhart> but I'm still seeing:
<dvhart> MythTV Version   : 18722
<dvhart> correct branch though
<MythbuntuGuest62> Does anyone know when the Weekly Builds (especially for Fixes) will start working again?  US mirror is way behind and UK mirror has not been update for quite some time and then only some packages?
<dvhart> heh, the weekly builds seems to be the hot question
<dvhart> maybe a post in /topic once someone knows the answer?
<chiques> Hello Everyone.
<chiques> Can someone tell me why the Front End Mythtv setup wants to connect to some account that I have not set up?
<chiques> I have Ubuntu 8.10
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-01-01
<dvhart> chiques, what do you mean?
<dvhart> doesn't sound familiar
<dvhart> what sort of question/message are you seeing?
<dvhart> lol, and I thought I was a pedantic arse
<dvhart> Linus just won't Al Viro an essay about proper git commit headers and logs
<dvhart> awesome
<dvhart> linus++
<dvhart> doh, wrong channel
<dvhart> sorry
<insta> hey guys ... is there a way to batch the imdb movie poster thingy?  i have a directory with roughly 200 movies in it, and i'm really not wanting to grab posters one by one ...
<tgm4883_laptop> insta, imdb-bulk-updater, you can try mythvideo-bulk-updater from the mythbuntu-testing PPA
<insta> whoa
<insta> no way, thanks
<chiques> dvhart, I'll take a screenshot and see if I can get it.
<chiques> dvhart, I'll just reformat my whole disk with the Ubuntu 8.10 Mythtv installer.
<chiques> OK, I just installed mythbuntu-8.10-desktop-proper-i386.iso and it runs the front end gui nicely. The problem now is when i select the "Watch TV" option. It simply flashes the screen and stays in the main menu. Is there anything I have to do to get my tv card to work?
<hads> !logs
<chiques> mythbuntu-8.10-desktop-proper-i386.iso is cool. I can get itunes trailers, movie times at my local theaters and even see the weather but I can't get my darn tv card to work.
<hads> The bot isn't here :)
<hads> The logs are in /var/log/mythtv/
<chiques> hads, you asking me to send you the logs?
<hads> I'm suggesting looking through them so you can see what the problem is.
<chiques> hads, Oh, OK. I'll check them out
<MythbuntuGuest14> hello. I installed the new 8.10, and after working out all the kinks I can using available resources, I still find myself unable to see any tv listings.
<MythbuntuGuest14> is there an easy way to check that my db has has been populated? (my sql from the iso)
<Aquahallic> evenin' folks
<Aquahallic> had a jfs storage drive on a mythbuntu 8.04 install and had a motherboard fail... so I move the drive into another machine and setup mythbuntu 8.10 and when I try to mount the jfs drive it won't let me...
<MythbuntuGuest14> no tv listings, but nothing in my mythtvbackend.log to indicate any kind of failure. is there an other way to check if the db was populated?
<MythbuntuGuest14> !help
<Yagisan> Aquahallic, you need to force a fsck on the jfs volume
<Yagisan> Aquahallic, sudo touch /forcefsck and reboot should be sufficent
<Aquahallic> hrm
<Aquahallic> ok
<Yagisan> <- runs jfs volumes - but not mytyhbuntu
<Yagisan> they refuse to mount when "dirty"
<Aquahallic> kewl... lemme give that a whirl
<Yagisan> man - I have one hell of a hangover today :D
<Aquahallic> heh... I still have one hr until new yrs...:P
<Aquahallic> actually about 40 min.
<Aquahallic> lol
<Yagisan> enjoy :D
<Yagisan> wow - what the hell did I code up last night.
 * Yagisan investigates his less than sober coding spree
<rhpot1991> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
<thenetduck> Hi would anyone be able to help me?
<thenetduck> as pink floyd would say.... "is there any body out there..."
<hads> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<thenetduck> ok
<thenetduck> I have installed mythubuntu and am trying to connect to my cable via tv tuner but don't know how. I have comcast cable
<thenetduck> this is my capture card: 00:08.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 02)
<thenetduck> 00:08.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 02)
<thenetduck> is there something I am doing wrong?
<hads> That's a software capture card. I don't know anything about them but you should be able to set it up fine.
<thenetduck> hads do I connect from my cable box into my mythbox or do I connect directly from the wall?
<hads> I don't know, we don't have cable here.
<thenetduck> ok
<ehazlett> i keep getting the Database Access Denied with mythweb...  i have run through the INSTALL and changed all passwords to match... can anyone help?
<PMantis> Hi everyone! Happy new year!
<PMantis> I'm using Mythbuntu 8.10 on the backend w/o X, and 8.10 on the frontends. Since the frontends are only on when I want to watch something, what should I do to properly schedule mythfilldatabase?
<tgm4883_laptop> PMantis, what do you mean?  mythfilldatabase is run on the backend
<PMantis> I found a thread that suggested this was configured on the frontend: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=673490
<tgm4883_laptop> configured on the frontend, but run on the backend
<PMantis> tgm4883_laptop: ...and I know it wasn't updating for me :(
<PMantis> Ahh, ok
<tgm4883_laptop> in the frontend, you are just setting it up in the database
<PMantis> Does each frontend have to have the selected?
<PMantis> s/the/that
<tgm4883_laptop> no, just set it up on one
<PMantis> Cool, thanks. Any advantage/disadvantage to just using cron?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea, if you do, mythfilldatabase will get jeolous and stab you with a sharpened MCE remote
<PMantis> lol
<PMantis> One more question that I can think of right now... On the backend, mythtv is  uid=108(mythtv) gid=117(mythtv) ... on my main frontend, uid=999(mythtv) gid=999(mythtv). This of course causes the NFS volumes for media to have the wrong ownership on the frontend, and requires chmod 666. Should this be?
<PMantis> Actually, my frontend is not on right now, so I think it's:  uid=999(mythfrontend) gid=999(mythfrontend)
<rhpot1991_laptop> tgm4883_laptop: you do dvd isos right?
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991_laptop, I used to
<tgm4883_laptop> PMantis, you probably need to look into changing the UID and GID on the frontend
<rhpot1991_laptop> haven't in a while then?
<tgm4883_laptop> nope, I converted everything to save space.
<tgm4883_laptop> I might have a couple left, whats up?
<rhpot1991_laptop> I have an issue where they skip a ton during playback on my 2nd backend/frontend
<rhpot1991_laptop> yet HD recordings don't do the same, and they should be more intensive
<rhpot1991_laptop> get a lot of NVP buffer errors in the backend, so I prob need to enable  verbose logging
<rhpot1991_laptop> thinking about killing upnp, seeing if that helps.  If not then I'll try xine and see what that does.
<tgm4883_laptop> I haven't followed it much, but at one time UPNP was leaky
<tgm4883_laptop> I've been working on getting fuppes working in order to stream to my 360
<rhpot1991_laptop> ya I'm wondering if I am getting upnp garbage clogging my network
<rhpot1991_laptop> isos are shared over nfs as well, so I dunno if there is something there I could be looking at
<MythbuntuGuest22> hello all. Need an easy way to check if my DB was populated when I did the mythbackendfill - I get no listings and I've tried everything solution I can find online.
<laga> MythbuntuGuest22: have you connected your video source to your tv card in mythtv-setup? "input connections" it's called.
<MythbuntuGuest22> laga: didn't realize it had to be connected during setup. I've a bit of "huh?" going on concerning input devices; got a supported capture card but I don't think it an actual "tv" card..
<MythbuntuGuest22> is there somewhere I can get help on the input devices?
<MythbuntuGuest22> it's a winfast card with a bt878a and is detected fine but I really see no way it would be able to control the incoming signal for channel change and such.
<MythbuntuGuest22> you guys do actually control your channels through myth, not just capture the line signal - right?
<tony> hellow everyone
<chiques> Hello everyone,
<chiques> I can't get the "Watch TV" option to launch using mythbuntu-8.10-desktop-proper-i386.iso. I've checked the front end log but I can't see any errors pertaning to my tv card. I have a Hauppage BT878. My log is on http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m6a9badf5 . Any suggestions?
<chiques> aaaargh. xawtv works fine (without audio) but mythtv "Watch TV" doesn't launch any television application. It simply flickers and stays on the Mythtv screen
<MythbuntuGuest50> is there a difference between a "capture card" and a "tv card", if I both use a (e.g.) bt878 chip?
<ericrost> any idea why the file types dialog wouldn't save new types?
<ericrost> in the video settings menu
<MythbuntuGuest50> for that matter - any reason why permissions set in thunar file manager (as root) don't take?
<ericrost> wow, some included themes aren't compatible, and it apparently causes that, maybe don't include them?
<laga> ericrost: oh, neat. it's a bug in the theme? i was getting really mad about that
<laga> please file a bug report at http://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu
<ericrost> it works fine on the default mythbuntu theme
<ericrost> filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/312990
<MythbuntuGuest50> so is there an actual "best" pci card for myth - preferably not expensive..?
<MythbuntuGuest50> !zinn best tv card
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about zinn best tv card
<MythbuntuGuest50> !best tv card
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about best tv card
<ericrost> I like my hauppage
<MythbuntuGuest50> does your card do the actual controlling of your channels- like a receiver would?
<MythbuntuGuest48> I am struggling to get 2 800i capture cards functioning with 9.04 b2.  The card is detected with what I beleive to be proper driver and firmware.  Channel scan is succesful for analog but not digital.  Analog works until attempted channel change.   Any help troubleshooting this is appreciated.
<PMantis> I'm having trouble with the Netflix plugin. I can browse and add movies to the queue, but when I try to "View Queue", I seein the log:  QObject::connect: Cannot connect (null)::finished(NewsSite*) to MythFlixQueue::slotNewsRetrieved(NewsSite*)
<MythbuntuGuest50> what please is the difference between the proprietary nvidia driver "173" and "177" which I am prompted to install?
<MythbuntuGuest50> are those version numbers?
<MythbuntuGuest50> err- I mean, version as in source control type of version..
<entilzha> Hey guys! I'm planning to construct myself a HTPC. Preferably based on the Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H. I can't find any recent information on whether this board (and especially the AMD 780G chipset) are supported by Mythbuntu. Any of you have a definitive yes or no on that?
<entilzha> oki, g2g for now.
<IntuitiveNipple> Is there a known issue/config option that causes the Playback OSD to display a channel number that is 1000 less than the actual channel ID?
<tritium> Any word on the linux support for the Hauppage WinTV-HVR-2250, which was supposed to be supported by the end of 2008?  (ref: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_HVR-2250)
<SHADOW__X> how do you use atsc with qam and analog on the  2250
<tritium> SHADOW__X: it's got hybrid tuners
<SHADOW__X> thats not the question
<SHADOW__X> it has one coax input for the tuners
<tritium> Then state your question.
<SHADOW__X> it doesnt seem like you would beable to use a atsc antenna and cable from the home unless a combiner was used
<tritium> Yeah, I think they would both have to be over-the-air sources.
<SHADOW__X> yeah
<tritium> Unless you didn't mind bringing in cable through the S-Video or composite inputs on the PCI bracket.
<SHADOW__X> right
<tritium> I might go ahead and order one, as I expect it will be supported soon.
<SHADOW__X> yeah those seem to be good except that i wish you could use r tuners at once
<SHADOW__X> because unless i am mistaken
<SHADOW__X> you cant
<tgm4883_laptop> what are we talking about?
<SHADOW__X> hvr 2250
<SHADOW__X> can you use all the tuners at once
<tgm4883_laptop> I haven't tested it as I don't have one, but I would guess yes since it has dual tuners and not a hybrid tuner
<tritium> I would think you could use two tuners at once, as http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_HVR-2250 describes
<tritium> tgm4883_laptop: it's not clear that those cards are yet supported.  It was expected to be supported at the end of 2008.
<tgm4883_laptop> unfortunatly the hauppauge website seems down, so we can't check for a status update
<tritium> And this thread hasn't been updated in a while: http://lists-archives.org/video4linux/24216-hvr2250-hvr2200-saa7164-status.html
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-01-02
<tritium> I'm also waiting on the Asus P5N7A-EM, with nVidia GeForce 9400, but perhaps I'll just get the Gigabyte GA-E7AUM-DS2H, since it's already out.
<mnemonic76> I am trying to install mythtv on ubuntu 8.04 desktop. This will be a front and backend. I have installed the mythbuntu and mythtv-backend packages via synaptic... but it seems there are some problems. can someone look at the output?
<tgm4883_laptop> mnemonic76, not unless you pastebin it ;)
<jakob__> I'm trying to watch tv off my mythtv backend from a mythtv frontend running on another host
<jakob__> I get the following errorRingBuf(/GetPlaybackURL/UNABLE/TO/FIND/LOCAL/FILE/ON/jakob-laptop/1004_20090102010951.mpg): Could not open /GetPlaybackURL/UNABLE/TO/FIND/LOCAL/FILE/ON/jakob-laptop/1004_20090102010951.mpg
<jakob__> Why does my client think it should playback from it's local filesystem?
<jakob__> I have created a LiveTV storage group
<jakob__> shouldn't it be trying something like myth://10.1.2.4/1004_20090102010951.mpg
<jakob__> ?
<mnemonic76> tgm4883_laptop: Sorry, what is pastebin?
<tgm4883_laptop> !pastebin | mnemonic76
<Zinn> mnemonic76: when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<gregL> mnemonic76, :http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com
<chiques> Is there anyone here to help me out?
<mnemonic76> Ahh, thanks... I think I have made some progress... I will let you know.
<mnemonic76> I just got a trial membershib on schedulesdirect, and am setting up the backend.
<tgm4883_laptop> !ask | chiques
<Zinn> chiques: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<mnemonic76> Ok, can you guys look at this? http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/dafb3ccb
<mnemonic76> I seem to have the database set up, and I have a trial membership on schedulesdirect. I think it downloaded and filled the db but this output seems to indicate otherwise.
<mnemonic76> if I start the frontend as my normal user or sudo, I get the same... the 'watch tv' button just blinks.
<NeoMatrixJR> Need some help if anyone can.  Running Mythbuntu 8.10 with the pinnacle 800i (HD card w/ ATSC/NTSC/QAM/FM) with a nVidia FX5500 AGP card.  When running nVidia 173.x driver I get no HD video.  When running no propriatary driver I get HD video, but it's very choppy.  any ideas?
<NeoMatrixJR> moving question to mythtv-users...
<chiques> tgm4883_laptop, Zinn I asked a question hours ago and I didn't receive a response. I was just wondering if I was doing something wrong.
<rhpot1991_laptop> Zinn is a bot
<rhpot1991_laptop> !blank% | chiques
<Zinn> chiques: If you try to watch tv and are greeted with a blank screen and a return to the menu then please check the permissions on your recording directory.  It should be owned by mythtv:mythtv, have permissions of 775, and not be inside your home directory
<rhpot1991_laptop> that may be your issue
<chiques> rhpot1991_laptop, I am unable to get the "Watch TV" selection to perform any task. When I select it it simply flashes the screen and stays at the Mythtv main menu. I've tested with xawtv and my video feed comes in fine (without audio but I'll worry about that later).
<chiques> Sorry rhpot1991_laptop I meant that for Zinn
<rhpot1991_laptop> Zinn is a bot he only responds to commands
<rhpot1991_laptop> read what he said, it tells you how to fix that issue
<hads> And the logs
<chiques> rhpot1991_laptop, hads oh, sorry. Yeah, I'm a newb.
<chiques> rhpot1991_laptop, hads I think I found the problem with the Watch TV flashing with no video. First I had to name my video source then I had to define it. It's a bit wierd, I thought all of this was automatically configured. Guess not.
<chiques> Now it's time to troubleshoot the audio problem
<fuxxy> I'm trying to set up mythtv-setup on my headless file server using SSH X forwarding. The GUI comes up, and instead of text, I get rows of square boxes where text should be. ANyone know what's up?
<rhpot1991> tgm4883_laptop: ran a bunch of tests
<rhpot1991> disabling upnp didn't help
<rhpot1991> neither did changing the playback profile (still going to look at this more)
<rhpot1991> using xine instead seems to solve it though
<superm1> SHADOW__X, the US repo will be hopefully fixed next week when I get access to it again
<chiques> Audio fixed. It was a connection problem. My audio jack is beginning to be be a little oxidized.
<Shadow___X> hi i am having trouple achieving the samba share that i want
<Shadow___X> i would like to have a user access a main share but only give them read permission until they reach a directory that is theirs then they can have read write
<superm1> so set the samba permissions to read/write, and then set unix permissions to read for everything you want only readable
<superm1> Shadow___X, &^
<Shadow___X> hmm
<Shadow___X> true
<Shadow___X> thanks superm1
<MythbuntuGuest29> Happy New Year. I have Ubuntu 8.10 running and would like to add mythtv stuff. The link under "Add to Ubuntu" at www.mythbuntu.org doesn't exist. How can I add mythbuntu to my system? Thanks a lot for your help.
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest29, visiting http://mythbuntu.org/download/getmythbuntu.php should work for you
<superm1> if not, you don't have apturl installed
<superm1> you can just go into synaptic, or adept and install mythbuntu-desktop instead too
<Shadow___X> superm1: how do i check permisions i know chown changes who owns it
<Shadow___X> but i am not the most familiar with the other unix commands
<MythbuntuGuest29> To be more specific, the link under "Installing" under "Add to Ubuntu" doesn't work. So how can I "add all Mythbuntu roles to an existing Ubuntu box"?
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest29, that link goes to the URL i pointed you to
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest29, so once you install mythbuntu-desktop you will have the mythbuntu control centre available
<superm1> Shadow___X, ls -alh will show you all files and permissions with human readable sizes
<Shadow___X> should the directories be owned by the samba user for RW
<Shadow___X> read write
<superm1> Shadow___X, that's up to you.  you can do it by group instead if you want
<Shadow___X> so chown -R user folder/
<Shadow___X> because i did that but i changed the group i guess
<Shadow___X> i just did sudo chmod -R 764 folder/
<Shadow___X> and now in thunar i cant open the directory although i am in the right group different user
<Shadow___X> any idea superm1
<Shadow___X> when i goto properties of the folder in thunar it says the folder permissions are inconsistent you may not be able to work with files in this folder
<Shadow___X> hey superm1 i am having an issue with permissions windows side
<Shadow___X> i made sure all the permisions or correct in chmod and chown
<Shadow___X> reloaded samba
<Shadow___X> and restarted it
<Shadow___X> but on this windows machine when i right click the folder the read only attribute it highlighted as if something within it is readonly
<Shadow___X> no check but still highlighted
<Shadow___X> and i cannot make changes to the folder although the user i am using has owner ship over the file
<Shadow___X> when i try to rename something or create or delate a file i get the error message that the drive is write protected
<Shadow___X> i am going to see if a reboot helps
<Shadow___X> brb
<Shadow___X> superm1: same thing
<Shadow___X> on the windows machine
<bmathis> im getting an extremely long shutdown time for mythbuntu.... any suggestions?
<ushills> What is the latest version of mythtv supported by mythbuntu and where can I get the latest release, i'm having a few issues and have been advised to update beyond 0.21.
<laga> the latest version of mythtv supported by mythbuntu are the almost-weekly builds of the release-0-21-fixes tree
<laga> soon, there will be trunk builds
<ushills> How can i update to the latest version, i use mythbuntu 8.04 lts at the moment is it worth going to 8.10?
<laga> the weekly builds should have the same version for hardy and intrepid. if your 8.04 install is working well, i wouldn't upgrade
<ushills> I'm having a few problems with recordings jumping and skipping on mythtv, this usually happens after the backend has been up for a few days and the RAM fills to 98%.  Recording are totally unwatchable, at other times recordings are great. any ideas
<superm1> SHADOW__X, then you don't have the appropriate samba write bits set
<fuxxy> I'm setting up a dedicated frontend using mythbuntu, I already have a backend on the network. Which mythbuntu cd should I use, Desktop or Alternate?
<laga> desktop.
<laga> alternate is not supported
<tgm4883_laptop> and by not supported, he means it will eat your face off
<fuxxy> Understood.
<fuxxy> But won't the desktop by default install a backend, too?
<laga> you can select that during install
<fuxxy> sorry, "by default" I mean "Force you to install"
<laga> no
<tgm4883_laptop> fuxxy, using the desktop ISO, select an "advanced install"
<fuxxy> awesome.
<fuxxy> Thanks.
<tgm4883_laptop> it's in the installation manual, which is a great thing.  The guy that wrote it was really overachieving when he did it ;)
<laga> so i guess you didn't write it?
<tgm4883_laptop> I did not ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> IIRC, it was some guy that used to go by the name of gardengnome
<laga> i didn't write it
<tgm4883_laptop> no?
<laga> i don't think so?
<tgm4883_laptop> the mythbuntu installation manual?
<laga> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> was it a virgin birth?
<laga> you know, there are other people in the team :)
<laga> prolly davemorris
<tgm4883_laptop> on the first day, superm1 said "Let there be an installation manual"
<tgm4883_laptop> and there was an installation manual
<laga> heh
<tgm4883_laptop> yea but you are the team lead, so you get to take credit for all the manual stuff
<tgm4883_laptop> just like superm1 gets to take credit for all the mythbuntu stuff and foxbuntu gets to take all the credit for slacking off
<tgm4883_laptop> you know, if we keep using superm1's name in everyday conversation like this, he will come back to his name highlighted 3500 times but nobody will have actually pinged him
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm amused easily ;)
<laga> which is actually good
<laga> because pings are annoying
<laga> ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> especially contentless pings ;)
<laga> ping tgm4883_laptop
<tgm4883_laptop> laga, pong
<laga> heh
<laga> prolly gonna push some trunk builds tonight
<laga> once i get -fixes working
<tgm4883_laptop> -fixes is broke?
<tgm4883_laptop> do you know when superm1 will be back so he can fix the us repo
<superm1> i'm getting back at the start of next week
<superm1> hopefully it's something silly with what broke
<laga> tgm4883_laptop: just some patches
<laga> yeah, no worries
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, sounds good
<tgm4883_laptop> i'll update the topic when you push tonight
<laga> regarding trunk?
<tgm4883_laptop> -fixes
<tgm4883_laptop> I know people were asking about it for the last week or so and wanted a topic update
<laga> yeah
<laga> sorry, life's been a bit rough :)
<tgm4883_laptop> thats cool, I blame superm1 anyway ;)
<fuxxy> superm1 would know what to do
<fuxxy> :)
<laga> oh, this is the users channel
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> we will have to just men in black everyone here and make them forget what they saw
 * fuxxy has quit (Connection reset by peer)
<laga> heh
<tgm4883_laptop> lol
 * tgm4883_laptop needs a new web host
<laga> okay, new mythplugins is pushed, let's hope it'll work this time
 * tgm4883_laptop crosses fingers
<superm1> laga, maybe we should get someone to set up an sbuild for all to use for these test builds w/ ccache and all
<superm1> rather than waiting for PPAs etc
<laga> what test builds?
<superm1> somewhere to dput, and then ssh and run sbuild
<laga> these are not test builds
<laga> these are real life builds which fail ;)
<superm1> oh
<laga> as i said, no worries
<laga> i just need to learn to check the patches
<superm1> yeah i forget to do that sometimes too, but luckily local builds catch them
<Crewsr3_1> I have a fresh install of Mythubuntu 8.10 with a Geforce 7300 GT and I want to hook it up to my SDTV with the s-video out.  I went into the nvidia x server settings and the twin view option is greyed out, I have not been able to find anything in the forms that worked, please help! ;(
<troy_s> Crewsr3: Have you put the option into your xorg.conf?
<troy_s> Crewsr3_1: Your xorg.conf is where you would need to have that option enabled.  Let me snag a link...
<Crewsr3> troy_s, whit the move away from xorg.conf I was not sure if that worked anymore
<Crewsr3_1> sorry I have two boxes running and two irc's runnning, this is the one on my mythbox
<troy_s> Crewsr3_1: Well... it's always like law -- lower law cannot overrule higher court law.  In this case, xorg.conf is the Supreme court.
<Crewsr3_1> what do I need to change in my xorg
<troy_s> Crewsr3_1: ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/177.78/README/chapter-13.html
<troy_s> Crewsr3_1: That is about the only tried and true surefire method that I know of to make certain Twinvew / dual head will work.
<troy_s> Crewsr3_1: But feel comfortable before doing it as you may be using nano / vi / emacs from the command line to fix your xorg.
<troy_s> Crewsr3_1: If you bzork it, you will only have a terminal.
<Crewsr3_1> troy_s, let me give it a shot with nano
<troy_s> Crewsr3_1: With the newer layout however, adding the "Option "TwinView"" might be enough to enable it.
<troy_s> Crewsr3_1: Make sure you put that in the right stanza.
<troy_s> Crewsr3_1: If memory serves me correctly, it's in the Device section.
<Crewsr3_1> troy_s, stanza?
<troy_s> Crewsr3_1: Stanza == block of script / options / code
<troy_s> Crewsr3_1: You MAY be able to use the graphical tweaks if you have that option in there... you might not need to do anything else.
<troy_s> dogs call.
<Crewsr3_1> troy_s, let me restart x and see if this worked
<Crewsr3_1> troy_s, ok, I tried just typing "nvidia-xconfig --twinview" into the cli and then I restarted X.  Well this did not work so I'm looking at xorg.conf and the chapter said to add an Option line in the devices section.  Is this diffrent from the "inputdevice" section?
<troy_s> Crewsr3_1: I can't honestly remember... there should be plenty of sample xorgs out in Googleville.
<Crewsr3_1> thanks for your help, I'm going to restart x again lets see if this does it
<troy_s> Crewsr3_1: This is an add on PCI card I take it?
<SHADOW__X> hey superm1you around
<SHADOW__X> or anyone that can help me figure out my samba permission issue
<neoneddy> ANyone here use hte HD Homerun?
<rhpot1991_laptop> perhaps
<rhpot1991_laptop> got a question?
<neoneddy> I added the tuner as an input.. worked great actually in 8.10 .. but after a reboot it shows those channels blacked out
<DiscoTech> hey guys. just a quick question. Mythbuntu is basically a distro of Ubuntu with MythTV pre-installed on it?
<neoneddy> Yeah
<DiscoTech> so i don'tneed the Ubuntu Desktop disc then?
<tgm4883_laptop> DiscoTech, correct
<DiscoTech> yay. now to find a tuner card with in and out, as well as a IR receiver
<neoneddy> no
<DiscoTech> no?
<DiscoTech> oh, not to me?
<DiscoTech> oh, does MythTV connect online to download updated TV guides?
<DiscoTech> and if so, does it work for Shaw in Canada?
<neoneddy> Yes it does.. use schedules direct I beleive
<heyheyhey> hello
<tgm4883_laptop> DiscoTech, $20 US/year
<neoneddy> all you need to install is the mythbuntu disc
<DiscoTech> what is $20/year?
<tgm4883_laptop> DiscoTech, the guide data
<heyheyhey> anyone tell me what i did wrong i hooked up mythtv to a hdtv with r/b/g and it now all blue
<neoneddy> for the scheduling data
<DiscoTech> wow. that kinda sucks
<tgm4883_laptop> DiscoTech, IMO, not so much
<rhpot1991_laptop> its well worth it
<neoneddy> @heyheyhey, what card output rgb compoennt?
<heyheyhey> yeah
<rhpot1991_laptop> they support us very very well
<tgm4883_laptop> it's pretty good data, although directv isn't so great to have with it
<neoneddy> I agree SD does a great job
<heyheyhey> i have nvidia 6300gs
<SHADOW__X> DiscoTech what else do you have to pay for
<SHADOW__X> schedule direct is a great service
<neoneddy> @heyheyhey , I just used my VGA cable, works great
<heyheyhey> well my 42 inch don't have vga
<heyheyhey> it has componet
<SHADOW__X> dvi to hdmi?
<neoneddy> HDMI?
<tgm4883_laptop> thats what she said
<heyheyhey> i have componet
<DiscoTech> credit card? or do they do paypal?
<neoneddy> I'd say find a DVI to HDMI adapter
<heyheyhey> what for neoneddy
<neoneddy> so you can connect the mythtv box to the hdtv via hdmi
<tgm4883_laptop> IIRC, paypal
<rhpot1991_laptop> heyheyhey: sure you didn't mix the wires up?
<heyheyhey> i said only have componet
<heyheyhey> yes
<rhpot1991_laptop> also did you tell xorg that its using component?
<heyheyhey> red goes to red
<heyheyhey> that might be a problem
<heyheyhey> whatz max res i can use
<heyheyhey> since my tv supports 1080i
<rhpot1991_laptop> should be able to hit 1080 I think
<neoneddy> What HDTV only has component?
<neoneddy> @disco http://tinyurl.com/9brq43
<heyheyhey> samsung hcm4215w
<heyheyhey> when it boots it perfect color
<heyheyhey> soon as it hits nvidia logo bam blue
<neoneddy> yeah.. it's the drivers then
<heyheyhey> i am using evny drivers
<neoneddy> did you by chance install it with a vga monitor or something?
<heyheyhey> yes vga
<rhpot1991_laptop> IIRC envy == evil
<rhpot1991_laptop> heyheyhey: did you ever figure out your comcast issue?
<heyheyhey> nope
<heyheyhey> went back to sat
<rhpot1991_laptop> what was the issue?
<neoneddy> heyheyhey ssh into the box and reconfigure the x settings.. or remove them and let mythbuntu rebuild them
<neoneddy> I had to do that when I went from s-video to vga .. booted fine in vga then no signal from vga or DVI when in X
<DiscoTech> i guess $20/year isn't bad. anyone have any luck doing s-video on ubuntu?
<heyheyhey> sshed in it says no nvidia found
<neoneddy> yup, works fine
<rhpot1991_laptop> I used to have  a working component xorg
<rhpot1991_laptop> looks like its long gone now
<heyheyhey> anyone have one
<rhpot1991_laptop> DiscoTech: should work fairly well
<neoneddy> heyheyhey if you ahve the time try booting the install disc from component, if it works try doing an install with it and it may work fine...  but I'm a n00b
<rhpot1991_laptop> heyheyhey: try adding these to your xorg:
<rhpot1991_laptop> Option          "TVOutFormat" "COMPONENT"
<heyheyhey> not gona chance it
<rhpot1991_laptop> Option          "TVStandard" "HD1080i
<rhpot1991_laptop> Option          "ConnectedMonitor" "TV"
<rhpot1991_laptop> under the Section "device"
<heyheyhey> cool i try that
<DiscoTech> ok, so i guess i just need a tuner card with tv-in. if s-video will work for me
<neoneddy> DiscoTech : I got a dual tuner card cheap.. a Hapanauge 350  Ithink ...
<neoneddy> it wil ldo the s-video out as well  Ithink
<tgm4883_laptop> the 350 isn't a dual tuner
<tgm4883_laptop> the 500 is, but it doesn't do video out
<neoneddy> 650 then?
<rhpot1991_laptop> 350 output is overrated IMO
<DiscoTech> i can't get the 350 from my supplier anymore
<tgm4883_laptop> if there is a 650, its a digital tuner and doesn't do video out either
<rhpot1991_laptop> DiscoTech: most of the happauge analog tuners are hard to find now
<neoneddy> hmm... I forget what one I have. but it's a hanpanauge and has dual analog tuners
<DiscoTech> i can do a 500. but it's like $200
<rhpot1991_laptop> heyheyhey: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/ComponentOut
<DiscoTech> they've got a 150
<DiscoTech> hey would a USB based tv tuner work just as well as an internal one with myth tv?
<neoneddy> I have no experience.. but I don't see why not
<neoneddy> I know the big thing is hardware mpeg encoding
<DiscoTech> would anyone know where i would get drivers for an ASUS My Cinema-P7131?
<glitch> Hey, I just did a fresh install of mythbuntu 8.10 and when i run mythtv-setup I get the message that no uPnP backends are found, and then it won't login to the mysql server.  do I have to create a mysql user for mythtv to use?
<neoneddy> Anyone had any experience with the HD homerun and the tuner not showing up on reboot of mythtv
<laga> i think that's a race condition between the backend and the network coming up too early
<laga> i think there are forum reports..
<laga> but AFAIR, that particular issue has been fixed
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-01-03
<robbiet480> hey can anyone tell me how to get a mce remote emulated? i have a remote which can learn, it has a code currently in it for PC, i have a IR sensor but its not working. PS. im a total noob
<Shadow____X> i have an issue with samba and file permisions
<Shadow____X> under samba the user has write permisions but on the folders and files they dont
<Shadow____X> one folder they do
<Shadow____X> but when they try to modify the folder t hey one on windows they cant
<BhaalNB> Anyone here got an Intel 865PERL motherboard in their mythtv box?
<BhaalNB> Just by chance?
<BhaalNB> :)
<BhaalNB> At any rate...  the usual hibernate saga
<BhaalNB> cept...  the machine never fully hibernates/suspends...
<BhaalNB> Just sits with the blank screen flashing cursor...
<BhaalNB> Which I am assume is a partial lockup?
<BhaalNB> Ive googled for hours and hours, and tried all sorts of stuff...
<BhaalNB> no dice each time, same result
<oobe> dont hibernate
<BhaalNB> Well thats helpful...
<BhaalNB> And I am fast getting to that...
<heyheyhey> hey all anyone do tv repair in here?
<fuxxy> sigh, I must be doing something wrong. I downloaded and installed mythbuntu. After the installation's done, I'm greeted by what appears to be the livecd desktop, with the "install permanently" icon. I reboot, and my computer complains about "Reboot and select proper boot device" like it can't find the bootloader?
<Shadow____X> make sure the disk matches the hashes
<Shadow____X> then reinstall
<Shadow____X> i am having issues with file permisions and samba shares
<Shadow____X> can someone help
<robbiet480> Shadow____X: i might be able to
<robbiet480> but do you happen to know about lirc first?
<Shadow____X> alright i know enough to try and configure it
<robbiet480> ill still help you even if you dont
<Shadow____X> oh well th anks
<robbiet480> ok lets get through your issue first
<robbiet480> so what can i help you with
<Shadow____X> yeah
<Shadow____X> well i have a samba share but on the windows side i can not create a folder
<robbiet480> how are you logging in as?
<robbiet480> if you have a root user you could try that
<Shadow____X> and on another f older  the permissions are inconsistent
<Shadow____X> i wont use root
<robbiet480> ok
<robbiet480> just was wondering
<Shadow____X> the user is setup to have read write permissions
<robbiet480> so can you pastebin the output of ls -larth on the first folder
<Shadow____X> hey robbiet480 are you truely a noob
<robbiet480> Shadow____X: lol yeah
<robbiet480> but ive had samba issues before
<robbiet480> and successfully fixed them
<Shadow____X> ah
<robbiet480> i went about it by resetting perms on folders to the running samba user if i remember correctly
<robbiet480> im a noob when it comes to base samba perms
<robbiet480> i mostly work in AD/OD auth with samba
<Shadow____X> oh ok
<Shadow____X> well the samba user is part of the owners group
<robbiet480> ok then...
<robbiet480> hrmm. go to smb.conf
<robbiet480> check on the users blocks
<robbiet480> try setting a specifc allowed user on a share
<robbiet480> just to see if that could maybe be why
<Shadow____X> they are already on valid users
<robbiet480> ok
<robbiet480> ok
<robbiet480> tail -f /var/log/sa
<robbiet480> sry
<robbiet480> tail the samba access log
<Shadow____X> tail?
<robbiet480> tail is a updating display of the last lines in a log file
<robbiet480> i dont remember the exact path to the log but use
<robbiet480> tail -f /var/log/smb/access.log
<robbiet480> i think thats it actually
<Shadow____X> samba user owns the file
<Shadow____X> folder actually
<robbiet480> ok.
<Shadow____X> under windows the folder property has read only highlisted but not checked
<Shadow____X> it doesnt make sense to me
<robbiet480> hrmm
<robbiet480> yeah that doesnt make sense to me either
<Shadow____X> i have worked with samba before
<Shadow____X> but aparently it can defeat me
<Shadow____X> lol
<heyheyhey> well my nvidia 6200 runs fine at 600x400 higher then that i get jet blue screen
<Shadow____X> nvm i got it
<Shadow____X> shotty smb conf
<Shadow____X> write instead of writeable
<Shadow____X> lol
<robbiet480> ah
<robbiet480> yeah
<Shadow____X> dumping a backup of a hd
<Shadow____X> lol
<Shadow____X> needed everything
<Shadow____X> any idea of a good download upload meter for ubuntu
<Shadow____X> how do you edit autostart on mythbuntu
<elkin> hi, does someone know if it is possible to delete an MP3 from within mythmusic (while listening)?
<karl_> hi all ! anyone know how to disable the default keyring password for networkamanger ?
<neoneddy> I know it's early... I'm trying to configure HD Homerun and still keep my SD cable channels, but have mythtv pick the best one
<fuxxy> sigh. I installed the Nvidia propiatary X driver, now the screen won't come on.
<fuxxy> It appears that Nvidia selected 1024x768 as the resolution.. but still nothing.
<neoneddy> what card?
<fuxxy> Nvidia FX 5200 I belive.
<fuxxy> None of the hotkeys appear to work, also.. Ctrl+alt+bkspc doesn't get me a terminal
<neoneddy> I always used CTRL + F key .. F7 is usuall X if I remember
<fuxxy> Those don't seem to work either.
<fuxxy> I can log in via SSH, however I also enabled the VNC option, but it doesn't work.
<neoneddy> VNC is flaky on mythbuntu
<neoneddy> I'd use SSH then
<fuxxy> Not sure how to get a gui back.. SSH is how I looked at the xorg logs to see what resolution it was running.
<fuxxy> I'm really not even sure what user xorg is running under, user 'mythtv' or my local user
<neoneddy> if you kill the config file all together it should defualt to a safe mode
<fuxxy> okay, I copied the "failsafe" xorg.conf over and the display comes up again.
<fuxxy> okay, got the nvidia driver installed, and X is working now.
<fuxxy> Now, on to the real problem
<fuxxy> I can't watch live TV on *any* frontend.
<fuxxy> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f3f57bc30
<MythbuntuGuest27> hello all. Can someone please tell me, as what user does the network manager (for wifi) work? I can't get my wifi to autoconnect even though I've previously authorized it.
<MythbuntuGuest32> !wifi permissions
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about wifi permissions
<MythbuntuGuest32> !network manager permissions
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about network manager permissions
<MythbuntuGuest32> how can I tell which user needs to be added in "Authorizations" to fix my autoconnect to wifi prompting ?
<MythbuntuGuest32> any thoughts at all as to how I can get my myth box to "just connect" to wifi, without prompting.. I have already looked at available resouces for a solution and no luck.
<Guest61643> Would someone help me understand?  I have Mythbuntu 8.10 running everything works well and live TV is great.  However when I play back recordings I get a video and audio pause every 1 second.  I have tried every setting I can think of but no luck.  The video files saved appear to be okay...  Any thoughts are much appreciated
<karl_> hi ! i have set up a system with a hauppauge nova usb dvb-t stick and a hauppauge nova dvb-s pci card
<karl_> i have managed to get tv from the usb stick, and have also before had reception on the pci card
<karl_> now i have sorted out the udev problems so the devices keep their adapter-ids
<karl_> however, i can not tune the pci card any more, logs are very unhelpful
<karl_> scanning for channels worked fine, however, when i try to switch to one of the channels from the pci card it fails with the following in mythbackend.log:
<karl_> setchannelbystring (xxx) failed to initialize multiplex options
<karl_> i am at my wits end, any help anyone ?
<fuxxy> What is the location for mythbuntu's mythtv remote configuration file?
<fuxxy> /home/mythtv/.lircrc on gentoo
<wuzle> What is the recommended way to handle a computer suspend on a combined FE/BE system? I am thinking of having the power button on my remote kill mythfrontend, so mythwelcome will come up. Then mythwelcome will handle the shutdown if the BE is idle. Is this the best way?
<wuzle> I would think the more expected behavior, though, would be if I hit the power button, and the backend is idle, everything shuts down immediatly. Any pointers on how to set this up?
<fuxxy> why the hell won't manual settings STAY SET
<Zinn> fuxxy: Please watch your language.
<fuxxy> everything I change (I use a custom configuration) keeps being changed back. Now my freaking remote doesn't work.
<fuxxy> the IP address keeps reverting to DHCP
<fuxxy> and the audio through spdif was working, it's decided to revert back to analog stereo
<tomtom099> !help
<Zinn> !help Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<soulfury> is the asoundconf set default method still valid in mythbuntu for setting up my sb live?
<soulfury> exit
<soulfury> woops =)
<fuxxy> How can I manually add programs to run at startup? (System\Preferences\Sessions\Startup_Programs does not exist)
<sebrock> I updated to 8.10 from 8.04.1 and everything seems to work fine except video. My Intel GMA 3100 now has tearing and sync problems on all video... possible to fix this or should I return to 8.04.1?
<ltspellman> Hello, and thank you in advance for any help you may be able to give me regarding my mythbuntu setup. I'm having a really rough time getting my mythbuntu to grab the channels from my hdhomerun tuner. It finds the channels, locks them, and then says that there are no tables for those channels. The end result is that I can't create a list of channels for viewing or recording. I am not a power user by any means; I don't have vast Linux experience and t
<CarlFK> GeForce2 MX/MX 400 - is there still a nvidia package for that?
<CarlFK> I installed/ran jockey-gtk and it doesn't suggest anything (big blank list)
<CarlFK> all I really care about is using the svideo port on the nvidia card.  which I might be able to do if I unplug the vga cable and reboot, but that's kinda lame
<javatexan> i've got a huge mpeg2 file from my DV camera that I want to split into like 10 - 15 clips....Anyone know of a good program to use to do that kind of work?
<CarlFK> javatexan: dvgrab
<CarlFK> well, wait... mpeg2..
<CarlFK> lets rewind...
<CarlFK> do you still have the tape?
<sebrock> I updated to 8.10 from 8.04.1 and everything seems to work fine except video. My Intel GMA 3100 now has tearing and sync problems on all video... possible to fix this or should I return to 8.04.1?
<javatexan> nope...it crashed...I had to take it off a dvd
<CarlFK> javatexan: I think it is best to leave the content in .dv format until you are ready to make a version to distribute, then transcode it to mpeg2 or whatever
<CarlFK> um, so the file is from a dvd, not a dv cam, right?
<javatexan> the tape is useless now
<javatexan> yeah...
<javatexan> sorry
<CarlFK> do you still have the dvd?
<javatexan> I am trying to split out the birtthday from the christmas, etc....yes I have the dvd
<CarlFK> javatexan:  vobcopy
<javatexan> k thanks...has anyone used lives?
<CarlFK> yeah, but I wouldn't recomend it
<CarlFK> javatexan: http://docs.google.com/Doc?id=ddxrpdvh_30cbcph9hb&hl=en
<CarlFK> there is my 1 line review of all the video editors I know of
<CarlFK> I have not tried them all, but I did try lives, was impressed at first, but that's cuz it was one of the fist ones I tried :)
<javatexan> lol...
<javatexan> my experience as well
<CarlFK> I kinda ordered them in the order I would try next time I need to use one
<javatexan> I am trying the cinelerra program now...It doesnt seem to like my massive file
<javatexan> ;)
<javatexan> I also have a mpeg2 file thats 25GB....something tells me it is going to be a problem....LOL
<javatexan> nope...I was wrong, its 35GB...Oh well....its big.... LOL
<ltspellman> does anybody know about setting up mythbuntu with an atsc silicondust hdhomerun tuner? i'm having problems getting channels (as in NO channels).
<javatexan> Itspellman: I know there was a user on mythtv-users that was using that setup...I don't recall his handle though...sorry  You might try asking the question there
<ltspellman> javatexan, thanks
<bendailey> !help
<Zinn> !help Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-01-04
<jduggan> hey guys
<jduggan> i've been using 7.10 since it was released... i've not had any reason to update because its worked flawlessly, i was just wondering what the upgrade path was (if its at all possible)
<foxbuntu> jduggan, $ sudo update-manager -c
<jduggan> well well
<jduggan> ya
<jduggan> that was great
<jduggan> until it causes segfault
<jduggan> :|
<foxbuntu> however you need to make sure to upgrade all your machines if you have more than one
<jduggan> weird, i get my gdm login just fine
<foxbuntu> jduggan, yea, now I recall the update manager bug
<jduggan> when it tries to auto login it faults
<jduggan> no no, its updated
<jduggan> i just rebooted
<foxbuntu> what?
<jduggan> it'll load X to gdm, but when it tries to auto login i get a segfault
<jduggan> and go back to GDM
<jduggan> (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1920x1080+0+0"
<jduggan> Fatal server error:
<jduggan> Caught signal 11.  Server aborting
<jduggan> hmm
<foxbuntu> jduggan, so what is your issue, you are talking about several things
<jduggan> heh ok... after i asked about the best way to upgrade... i thought meh, i may aswell atleast update... i've updated and rebooted
<jduggan> now it loads to GDM
<jduggan> when it tries to autologin i get my xfce desktop, but i get a segfault, and it reverts back to GDM
<jduggan> wait for it to try autologging in again and it does the same thing
<jduggan> only since i updated though =]
<foxbuntu> jduggan, updated how?
<jduggan> using the update software in the system menu
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> well run this first before doing anything else: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jduggan> i just dist-upgraded
<jduggan> its updated my kernel
<jduggan> awaiting reboot =]
<foxbuntu> there were several bugs around update-manager and gdm back in the generation of software you are talking about
<jduggan> i was using weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org
<jduggan> but i havent updated for about 10months
<jduggan> since it worked *tm*
<jduggan> ;p
<foxbuntu> thats a looooong time in our release cycles
<jduggan> yep
<jduggan> but you know the saying
<jduggan> why update if it aint broke?
<foxbuntu> yup
<foxbuntu> why fix what aint broke ;)
<jduggan> what's the best approach to get updated
<jduggan> can i s/gutsy/hardy/ in sources.list
<jduggan> and update?
<jduggan> or is that not safe
<foxbuntu> I have had that break stuffs before
<foxbuntu> update-manager is the best way to go for the most part
<jduggan> woo
<jduggan> kernel update and updated my nvidia from 169 to 173
<jduggan> i got the myth menu it seems
<jduggan> lets hope everything still works :)
<foxbuntu> which kernel?
<jduggan> 2.6.22-16-generic
<foxbuntu> thats still a long ways back
<jduggan> yea im running 7.10..
<jduggan> one step at a time
<foxbuntu> well, as I said before
<foxbuntu> sudo update-manager -c
<foxbuntu> now that you have that other issue resolved
<jduggan> and on a complete tangent, i've read (and also seen for myself on their site), that IMDB have been making it more difficult for scrapers to grab information, do the scripts still work in latest (stable) mythtbuntu? I've been slowly transcoding all my DVD's and at some point need to import them into mythvideo =]
<jduggan> it would be a pain to manually insert all the metadata =]
<foxbuntu> jduggan, yes, at this point they do still work
<jduggan> ok
<jduggan> well
<jduggan> *gulp*
<jduggan> i hope i havent made a mistake
<jduggan> its updating to 8.04 LTS
<jduggan> i guess after thats done i can go to 8.10?
<foxbuntu> yea
<foxbuntu> just run the same thing again after the reboot
<jduggan> excellent
<jduggan> i bought a dvb-s card like 4 months ago
<jduggan> kept meaning to install it but wanted to wait till i updated
<jduggan> never had the nerve
<jduggan> but oh well =]
<jduggan> guess now i need to buy a dish to go with it :P
<foxbuntu> it should be alright
<jduggan> (thanks for your assistance btw)
<foxbuntu> np
<jduggan> just backed up my lircd.conf... it took me a lifetime to find the codes for my cable STB.. don't want to risk losing them :P
<foxbuntu> good idea
<foxbuntu> just to make things easy, if anything with lirc pops up during the upgrades just select Custom
<foxbuntu> that should keep it from changing things
<jduggan> seems it didnt like me hitting 'cancel' on setting my lirc device type
<jduggan> i didnt wanna change it
<jduggan> :o
<jduggan> foxbuntu: here?
<jduggan> nm :)
<MythbuntuGuest67> Hello. I would like to know if there is some way to give the network manager permanent access to the "key ring", which it ask permission for when mythbuntu loads up. The NM holds my whole computer up until I either give it a password or cancel the dialog.
<MythbuntuGuest67> !network manager
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about network manager
<MythbuntuGuest67> !keyring
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about keyring
<MythbuntuGuest67> anyone with a better reference for this, than I get from the channel bot? heh.. :)
<phunyguy> hello folks, just installed the 9.04 alpha2 release, and i cannot figure out how to get X working correctly.  It loads up the liveCD just fine, but after install, all I get on my TV is a stretched version of the desktop background, and I cannot do a ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a TTY and troubleshoot.
<phunyguy> it is nvidia video via HDMI.
<phunyguy> (The only reason for the 9.04 attempt was to get the HDMI audio... since there was no kernel support for it in 8.10)
<jduggan> guys in the key settings menu, if i try and create add a remote button under the escape action and it says 'Add key 'S'?' is that S coming from my lircrc somewhere?
<jduggan> aha!
<jduggan> ignore
<htpc> hi all
<Nixon> <all> Hello htpc!
<htpc> I just installed mythbuntu
<hads> !hi
<Zinn> Hi $nick, how are you?  Something we can help you with today?
<htpc> but wireless seems to not have been detected
<htpc> also, bluetooth has been detetcted, even though I don't (think) i have bluetooth in this comp
<htpc> (same issue?)
<htpc> someone want to help me get wireless going?
<phunyguy> kernel issue?
<phunyguy> but you have to know for sure whether or not you have bluetooth
<phunyguy> an lspci would help immensley
<htpc> http://pastey.net/105511
<phunyguy> Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03)
<phunyguy> is that it?
<htpc> phunyguy, ok, I do not have bluetooth, I do have a pan0 device, and dmesg shows various bluetoothy things
<htpc> phunyguy, yes, thats the wireless pci card I want to get working
<phunyguy> ok that is odd about the bluetooth
<hads> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/marvell-88w8335-chipset-netgear-wg311-pcicard-driver/
<hads> Yucky
<phunyguy> well there you go.
<phunyguy> some good info there even though ndiswrapper can be a pain.
<phunyguy> in fact, wireless in general can be a pain in linux.
<htpc> yeah
<htpc> in the past I've luckily had no issues
<hads> Na, supported chips are easy these days
<htpc> and everything has seemed to work with wireless
<phunyguy> really?
<phunyguy> I gave up a couple years back on wireless
<htpc> i think I've just been lucky with hardware
<hads> Intel is pretty safe, boot up and network manager asks what network you want to connect to.
<hads> As with Atheros
<phunyguy> just ran an ethernet cord to the bathroom becasue the only reason i would need wireless is if i had to unplug and keep chatting while on the john
<phunyguy> :P
<hads> Doing a locate libertas on my Interpis system here shows a driver which I believe is native for that Marvell chip
<htpc> omg. the link for the windows drivers is downloading at a whole 1KB/s
<phunyguy> speedy!
<hads> That info could be out of date though I know nothing about it.
<phunyguy> don't burn out your network card!
<htpc> I'm really hoping I don't have issues with my tv card
<htpc> I always do though :(
<phunyguy> which card?
<hads> hads@sodium:~$ aptitude search libertas
<hads> p   libertas-firmware                                                - Firmware for Marvell's 8388 (libertas) wireless chips
<htpc> seems to have been picked up well this time around though
<phunyguy> which card?
<htpc> have to wait to get the wireless working before I can bring my comp near an aerial though
<htpc> phunyguy, aavermedia 761
<htpc> (dvb-t)
<phunyguy> ahh
<phunyguy> yeah i have a dvb based card as well
<phunyguy> dvico fusion
<hads> You use DVB and call the toilet a john?
<hads> :)
<phunyguy> i was being polite.
<phunyguy> its my first time in here
<phunyguy> not sure of the etiquette
<hads> Yeah, polite is good.
<hads> Toilet isn't impolite though :)
<phunyguy> lol ok
<phunyguy> anyways.
<phunyguy> did you see my question above?
<htpc> for reference: card support page is here: http://kbserver.netgear.com/products/WG311v3.asp
<htpc> (for the wireless I have)
<phunyguy> can't for the life of me get 9.04 working.
<phunyguy> livecd boots fine in a proper resolution.
<htpc> hads, what do I do with that firmware package?
<phunyguy> but as soon as it installs, i get a stretched background top to bottom, and thats all it is.
<phunyguy> ndiswrapper?
<phunyguy> have to load it with that
<hads> htpc: No idea, I've never used a Marvell chipset but you may need it.
<phunyguy> i think?
<hads> phunyguy: Talking about a native driver.
<phunyguy> a lot of wireless manufacturers put the firmware in teh driver
<phunyguy> is it?
<phunyguy> but that thing just says firmware
<phunyguy> which is what had me guessing.
<hads> Yeah, there is a libertas kernel module though.
<hads> You're right though the firmware could be either.
<phunyguy> well i obviously know nothing about it so i will shut up
<phunyguy> :P
<htpc> mmm., well, the new firmware is in exe form
<htpc> how would I extract it?
<phunyguy> ahh that you are on your own
<phunyguy> i can't remember although there are utils for it
<hads> I assume you're talking about somehting you randomly downloaded not the package.
<phunyguy> but all you should need from the exe is the firmware
<phunyguy> (which is in the package)
<phunyguy> hads that was one of the things to do back in the day
<htpc> hads, I grabbed the latest driver from the netgear site
<phunyguy> download the windows driver and pull the firmware out
<phunyguy> its been a few years though
<hads> Yes though I'm suggesting to try the native driver.
<phunyguy> as would i
<phunyguy> do you folks know anything about HDMI audio not working in mythbuntu for some newer nvidia chipsets?
 * hads doesn't use HDMI sorry
<phunyguy> meh
<phunyguy> the bleeding edge i guess.
<hads> DSUB is easy :)
<foxbuntu> phunyguy, most chipsets don't play nice via HDMI yet
<phunyguy> was trying to keep it simple because my surround reciever has hdmi in and out to make it liek a passthrough
<phunyguy> when the reciever is off it passes the HDMI audio to the TV
<phunyguy> when on it puts it out the speakers and silences the HDMI to the TV
<phunyguy> that would be so sweet to get working.
<hads> Handy
<phunyguy> but i can't even get my SPDIF working so i have nothing to the reciever.
<foxbuntu> phunyguy, I have own www.foxmediasystems.com, working on the HDMI issue and have been testing with Intel, nVidia, and ATI
<phunyguy> :(
<hads> I don't think I've turned off my receiver for a year or so
<hads> Haven't seen that link for a while foxbuntu you must be slacking ;)
<phunyguy> i had stability issues with a prior ATI motherboard but the HDMI worked great  :(
<phunyguy> sweet foxbuntu!
<phunyguy> well you have a fan
<phunyguy> <---
<phunyguy> because i hate wasting money - lol
<foxbuntu> hads, well I have been in Europe ;)
<phunyguy> so is there any new progress?  I know with my chipset the kernel didnt even support it until 2.6.28
<phunyguy> so yeah i can understand it is very new.
<foxbuntu> phunyguy, well, though I whore my website out allot (as hads will mention), other than that I generally just try to contribute to the project as I can
<phunyguy> i guess I can deal with tv sound for now  :(
<phunyguy> ive had this reciever for like 6 months and watched one movie with it
<foxbuntu> phunyguy, yes, there has been lots of progress
<phunyguy> now its a $300 FM radio
<phunyguy> :)
<foxbuntu> phunyguy, stuff has been coming in from upstream all the time, but as you mentioned, its bleeding edge
<phunyguy> it will get better
<hads> phunyguy: Just get a 3.5mm to RCA jack and run with it 'til you get digital going.
<phunyguy> it always does.
<phunyguy> i have
<phunyguy> ...to the TV
<foxbuntu> move it to the receiver
<phunyguy> but its a plasma....with crappy speakers.
<phunyguy> well thats the other thing
<phunyguy> i dont want the reciever going all the time
<hads> Or if your TV has outputs run it back from there.
<phunyguy> i know you have it like that, but its not for me - my house is too small.
<phunyguy> that also isnt as easy
<phunyguy> my wires run in the wall.
<phunyguy> the wall will fall apart soon if i keep pullin wires.
<hads> hehe
<phunyguy> :)
<phunyguy> but if that is what I have to do...   man I even ran surround speakers.
<phunyguy> (had to crawl through vaulted ceilings in the attic  :(
<phunyguy> )
<hads> Yeah, not much fun.
<hads> I have to go terminate 60 cat5's next week, at least I got out of pulling them.
<phunyguy> my reciever also doesn't have RCA in for 5.1
<phunyguy> well it does but that is SPDIF
<phunyguy> lucky you!
<foxbuntu> hads, thats too bad, its been many years since I have done that
<phunyguy> im lucky if i can remember the wire order.
<phunyguy> missed CCNA by two points.
<phunyguy> :(
<foxbuntu> hads, my bill rate is far more than an electrician so i refer that off to my clients
<phunyguy> needed 849 - got 847.
<hads> Yeah, I don't do it often, friends built a new office/yard so am doing them a favour.
<phunyguy> but that was 3 years ago, i would have to retake it by now anyway - lol
<foxbuntu> hads, ah...friends/family always bring out the fun stuff
<hads> Sure do, even the occasional Windows cleaning session. I usually get out of that though :)
<phunyguy> ok so i am out of luck with the HDMI thing.  no big deal  I can get video working in 8.10 again, so I will let 9.04 be an alpha.
<phunyguy> was worth a shot.
<foxbuntu> hads, yea...lol, I generally just say,"hmm, hard to say, could be many things" promptly followed by me changing the subject
<hads> I usually use the "I haven't used Windows for years, try Pete he uses it all the time" :)
<phunyguy> and hads - lol @ windows cleaning session.  I do that for a living.
<phunyguy> well not so much that anymore...
<phunyguy> i got promoted to a deskjob involving some server management that directly relates do windows desktop stuff.
<phunyguy> mainly software deployments, and remote installations of Windows
<phunyguy> you know... the fun stuff.
<foxbuntu> phunyguy, yea...fun
<phunyguy> you know what was funny?  I was at a meeting with a Microsoft developer.
<phunyguy> we were talking about PVRs
 * hads hasn't had to do that "fun" stuff for several years
<phunyguy> HE USES MYTHTV
<phunyguy> :P
<phunyguy> i chuckled.
<foxbuntu> phunyguy, many do
<foxbuntu> hads, I didnt want to say it ;)
<phunyguy> he said it like he was telling me about something i never heard before...
<phunyguy> so i chuckled alot.
<phunyguy> yeah yeah
<phunyguy> well, i got into the IT stuff a tad late.
<phunyguy> joined the military and picked the wrong job like a doofus.
<phunyguy> wasted 4 years, then went into IT
<phunyguy> 5 years later... im doing OK!
<foxbuntu> phunyguy, yea...takes a long time, im 10+ in
<foxbuntu> ...although im tired of people asking me questions and being so relied on
<phunyguy> very true.
<hads> I only went in to IT in about '99, I like to think I learn quick though.
<phunyguy> well I have been a lifetime in the hobby...
<hads> Used to drive for a living.
<hads> Yeah that too.
<phunyguy> but you dont really learn anything until it becomes a career
<phunyguy> my dad is a computer junkie
<phunyguy> but he never had a career in IT
<phunyguy> i still learned a lot from him growing up though
<hads> Any of you guys heading to linux.conf.au?
<foxbuntu> hads, yea, I am a quick study too
<phunyguy> au(stralia)?
<hads> Yah
<foxbuntu> hads, I would love to
<phunyguy> ...about that....
<foxbuntu> but alsa no
<hads> There's a myth miniconf too.
<phunyguy> lol @ the alsa typo
<phunyguy> you HAVE been working the issue  ;)
<foxbuntu> hmm
<foxbuntu> intresting
<foxbuntu> I did put alsa where i needed alas
<phunyguy> yes you did!
<phunyguy> thought it was comical.
<foxbuntu> phunyguy, I have motherboards all the over the place and have installed and compiled alsa so many times and different ways its sickening
<phunyguy> i bet!
<phunyguy> i suppose I should have come in here for suggestions before I dropped some money on hardware, huh...
<foxbuntu> phunyguy, meh, most hardware works in time
<phunyguy> well.
<phunyguy> i have my wife breathing down my neck threatening to sell the paperweight
<phunyguy> :P
<phunyguy> ...and this is the second motherboard.  the first was a Gigabyte ATi that worked better but performed worse (if that makes sense)
<phunyguy> the video performance stunk, and it crashed at various times while i was hitting the down arrow on remote or keyboard
<foxbuntu> after dealing with multiple types of boards, no
<foxbuntu> er
<foxbuntu> I mean I understand
<phunyguy> but everything worked as advertised.
<phunyguy> *sigh*
<phunyguy> well good luck with the HDMI stuff, we are counting on you  ;)
<foxbuntu> haha
<foxbuntu> I am a mere drop in the great alsa pond
<phunyguy> is there an ETA?
<phunyguy> just curoius.
<foxbuntu> <10 years
<phunyguy> oh comon thats not nice :(
<foxbuntu> lol
<phunyguy> will there be any way for me to follow along with progress?
<foxbuntu> keep track of the alsa project
<phunyguy> how did i know you would say that  ;)
<phunyguy> is there any way at all to get it working temp?
<phunyguy> i did find some interesting posts about /etc/asound.conf
<phunyguy> but that is all greek to me.
<foxbuntu> phunyguy, well there is no temp to it, it either works or doesnt atm
<phunyguy> *cry*
<foxbuntu> phunyguy, you can run: aplay -L
<foxbuntu> post the output
<phunyguy> ok
<phunyguy> want aplay -l as well?
<foxbuntu> I might be able to give you some hope
<foxbuntu> no
<phunyguy> they both produce different resultsd
<foxbuntu> i know
<phunyguy> aplay -L doesnt have any digital devices in there
<phunyguy> so need i not bother?
<foxbuntu> aplay -L doesnt list HDMI?
<phunyguy> aplay -l does
<phunyguy> aplay -L doesnt
<foxbuntu> ok
<phunyguy> so im hosed?
<foxbuntu> then you prob wont get it working from what I have seen
<phunyguy> laff - ok
<phunyguy> I will stick with 8.10 then
<foxbuntu> yes
<phunyguy> (and the 2.2.27 kernel tree)
<foxbuntu> 9.04 is still early for a live system
<phunyguy> i see that
<phunyguy> X worked like a champ  (not)
<phunyguy> at least on 8.10 i got vesa  :P
<phunyguy> and 1080p after a quick xorg.conf update
<phunyguy> option "TVStandard" "1080p"
<phunyguy> or something
<phunyguy> i have it written down
<phunyguy> do you know of any known-working chipsets?
<phunyguy> i could always sell off this mobo
<phunyguy> buy a new one
<foxbuntu> I know several that claim to be, and I own several of them
<phunyguy> :-D
<phunyguy> any mATX?
<foxbuntu> all are mATX
<phunyguy> any recommendations?
<foxbuntu> phunyguy, Intel G45, the same Audio issue atm, but Intel has the best set of drivers of the bunch and will prob be the first with the HDMI audio working
<phunyguy> meh
<foxbuntu> and the video has the best performance
<phunyguy> i guess i should have been more specific
<phunyguy> I'm not an intel fan.
<hads> Intel rocks
<foxbuntu> why?
<phunyguy> i have always been a supported or AMD
<phunyguy> for years.
<phunyguy> lol
<hads> Though Nvidia has VD POW now
<phunyguy> let me try that again
<phunyguy> I have always been a supporter of AMD
<foxbuntu> phunyguy, I used to be until I started this business and my testing
<phunyguy> VD?  Venerial Disease?
<hads> VDPAU :)
<phunyguy> laff.
<phunyguy> well.
<phunyguy> i guess I am just doomed to wait then
<hads> But yeah, Intel rocks. Graphics, Network and CPU's
<phunyguy> ;)
<phunyguy> I do have an intel system at work running kubuntu 8.10
<phunyguy> and the sound sucks
<phunyguy> cant do more than one thing at a time
<phunyguy> no music + game
<phunyguy> etc.
<phunyguy> graphics / sound / etc are all intel
<phunyguy> (Dell GX620)
<phunyguy> (Optiplex)
<phunyguy> pulled the ATi card out in favor of teh onboard intel video - lol
<phunyguy> ATi has a LOONNNGGGGG way to go.
<foxbuntu> phunyguy, Intel is the only one providing FOSS drivers for their hardware
<phunyguy> not sure what FOSS is
<hads> Which makes them rock.
<phunyguy> but it sounds mean!
<hads> Free Open Source Software.
<phunyguy> really..
<phunyguy> well.
<phunyguy> i guess I have something to learn about intel... including paying the price for the better hardware
<phunyguy> until then, I just want to get my hardware working!  lawl.
<hads> FOSS == anyone who figures it out can fix a problem.
<phunyguy> well thats the beauty of OS
<phunyguy> it's open...
<phunyguy> ...and easy.
<phunyguy> THERES JUST NO MONEY IN IT!
<hads> Lies
<phunyguy> thats the argument they use at work when i bring up linux
<phunyguy> "There is no money in free software"
<phunyguy> lol.
<foxbuntu> phunyguy, Open-Source does not = Free, it is Freedom
<phunyguy> that much I understand.
<phunyguy> but like linux for instance...
<foxbuntu> phunyguy, I have invested allot of $$ into time and resources related to FOSS
<phunyguy> you dont have to pay for teh OS.
<phunyguy> the*
<phunyguy> so where does the money come from>
<hads> Support or products
<phunyguy> i guess the common misconception is the not-for-profit thing>
<foxbuntu> there ya go
<foxbuntu> (my response was to hads
<foxbuntu> )
<phunyguy> (i know
<phunyguy> )
<phunyguy> and that was my argument
<phunyguy> "Save your money on the MS products, and give me a raise to run it all"
<foxbuntu> indeed
<phunyguy> he had nothing to say.
<hads> I have an online store. The stuff we sell is tested to work with Linux so people come to us before others. We make money from that.
<phunyguy> they pay hundreds of thousands to microsoft per year for SA agreements
<phunyguy> AKA SUPPORT
<phunyguy> :-/
<hads> (and do consulting on FOSS VoIP etc.)
<foxbuntu> phunyguy, Ubuntu support is far more than that
<phunyguy> pricewise?
<foxbuntu> yes
<phunyguy> well thats not the support i intended
<phunyguy> i meant, save your money on the easy point and click stuff
<phunyguy> that works half the time
<phunyguy> give me the money to make it work in linux
<phunyguy> you will be happy with stability
<foxbuntu> phunyguy, but paying to retrain staff on a new system is part of that equation
<phunyguy> i will be happy with the paycheck
<phunyguy> staff?
<phunyguy> what staff.
<phunyguy> job security!
<phunyguy> if done right, i would be the only person required.
<phunyguy> but that is also far fetched
<phunyguy> (This is all from a desktop perspective)
<phunyguy> (not server)
<phunyguy> (we have red hat servers)
<hads> Desktop is more difficult
<phunyguy> agreed.
<phunyguy> but put it this way
<phunyguy> our MAIN app (hospital) is a piece of software that creates a telnet session with a unix server
<foxbuntu> phunyguy, lets put it this way, I an a core dev for this project, and a very high level network admin/engineer consultant, switching systems of any kind is far more expensive than most people see
<phunyguy> i can almost guarantee that the rest will work in wine.
<phunyguy> i understand that
<foxbuntu> phunyguy, but as well? as compatible?
<phunyguy> but nobody ever said it would be an immediate switch
<phunyguy> through attrition
<phunyguy> lol our apps are very simple.
<foxbuntu> phunyguy, what about new apps in the future?
<phunyguy> good point...
<phunyguy> new apps in the future will just have to work with linux or they dont get purchased!
<phunyguy> we use all vendors.
<phunyguy> dont have any of our own
<foxbuntu> which limits your choices
<phunyguy> ..
<foxbuntu> basically in most sectors that means you write your own
<phunyguy> i got nuthin...
<phunyguy> :P
<phunyguy> but thats the type of crap that makes me mad
<phunyguy> everyone is so tied to microsoft.
<phunyguy> what a monopoly.
<hads> It amuses me when I see major installations where the only used app is a telnet session on a Windows client.
<foxbuntu> that is the case, but its what makes us money
<phunyguy> yea hads
<phunyguy> familliar with McKesson?
<phunyguy> healthcare app vendor
<RobertLaptop> Question is there a way to run mythback with a dummy setup.  I want to run mythnetnews on a separate box as it seems to be killing my current backends when run.
<hads> phunyguy: Na, not my industry.
<phunyguy> ok.
<phunyguy> but yeah
<phunyguy> telnet
<phunyguy> thats it.
<phunyguy> it is used to do anything related to a patient
<hads> So many millions in Windows licenses wasted.
<hads> RobertLaptop: "a dummy setup"?
<phunyguy> well they love outlook
<RobertLaptop> yea.  No real turner in the box.
<foxbuntu> phunyguy, from my work with Hospitals its usually common because most of them are running Windows PC's and interfacing with AX/400 servers because the best apps for the requirements were wrote in the 80's
<phunyguy> and exchange
<phunyguy> yeah - lol
<phunyguy> you nailed it foxbuntu
<hads> RobertLaptop: You don't need a tuner to run mythbackend
<RobertLaptop> Ok.  I though mythbackend didn't like running without a backend defined.
<hads> That's a confusing sentance :)
<phunyguy> whoa
<phunyguy> maybe he meant "without a tuner defined"
<phunyguy> thats my guess.
<hads> I run a backend on my desktop with no tuners, it does commflagging to take load off the main backend.
<foxbuntu> hads, I do something similar
<phunyguy> commflagging?
<hads> Being a decent quad core it can do quite a bit without worrying.
<foxbuntu> phunyguy, commercial flagging
<phunyguy> oic
<phunyguy> why would that take up a lot of CPU?
<foxbuntu> hads, yeah, I used to only have a 3200+ and 3400+ systems running all my myth stuff so I had to split it out
<phunyguy> i must be really behind
<hads> phunyguy: It processes every frame.
<foxbuntu> phunyguy, it eats tons of CPU
<phunyguy> OH
<phunyguy> wow
<phunyguy> i didnt realize it was that intensive
<foxbuntu> I have a system that all it does is commflagging
<phunyguy> wow..
<hads> So if you're recording a couple of channels and watching one and you want instant commflag then you need some CPU grunt.
<phunyguy> how does it read the video on a remote system?
<hads> The backend knows how to stream
<foxbuntu> yellow magic
<phunyguy> lawl
<hads> That's how the frontend gets it's video.
<phunyguy> so it just grabs the same stream from teh backend...
<phunyguy> ok i see.
<phunyguy> pretty reasonable.
<phunyguy> and you need commercial flagging to keep it from being recorded?
<hads> Go do some reading ;)
<phunyguy> (I am a noob with mythtv)
<phunyguy> oh comon
<phunyguy> like you folks have anything better to talk about  ;)
<htpc> :(
<htpc> wireless isn't picking up my ap
<RobertLaptop> Thanks hads.  Yea that is one ugly sentence.
<htpc> and channels aren't being f ound/detected
<hads> RobertLaptop: :) No probs
<htpc> anyone able to help with either prob?
<htpc> preferably the tv card first
<hads> Is your card supported?
<htpc> yes
<hads> Okay, what's the problem?
<phunyguy> wow, it seems as though Alsa has been pretty much working on ATi issues based on the version history.
<phunyguy> (For HDMI that is)
<phunyguy> which makes sense
<htpc> hmmm, ok, dmesg shows:
<htpc> [ 2073.391604] sp887x: waiting for firmware upload (dvb-fe-sp887x.fw)...
<htpc> [ 2073.391627] firmware: requesting dvb-fe-sp887x.fw
<phunyguy> my HDMI board worked.
<htpc> hads: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/AVerTV_DVB-T_(A761)
<phunyguy> er ATi HDMI board
<htpc> hooray for: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Feisty_hardware_list#Avermedia
<phunyguy> hmmmm Beer always makes it all better
<htpc> awesome
<htpc> scanned my channels :D
<phunyguy> isnt that a great feeling?
<htpc> lets see if they work first
<phunyguy> should
<phunyguy> if it scanned the channels, it should be fine
<htpc> damn it, my comp can't handle hdtv
<Zinn> htpc: Please watch your language.
<htpc> damn is bad language now? >.<
<Zinn> htpc: Please watch your language.
<phunyguy> laff.
<phunyguy> owned.
<phunyguy> :)
<htpc> ok, tv sort of works
<htpc> I can watch tv, but I only have about 1fps
<phunyguy> well
<phunyguy> what is your cpu / video hardware?
<htpc> amd 2400+
<htpc> ati 9600
<phunyguy> hmm
<phunyguy> the cpu may be the bottleneck
<htpc> just did this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=661180
<phunyguy> hi-def content?
<phunyguy> doh
<phunyguy> yeah that would fo it
<phunyguy> do*
<phunyguy> ;)
<htpc> didn't even try hi def, its never worked on this comp, but in windows at least, I know I've had fine playback
<htpc> ok, brb, restarting x
<htpc> ok, much better frame rate
<htpc> but, theres a slight shaking (vertical I think) in the video
<phunyguy> yeah
<phunyguy> that was the same thing i noticed on my ATi video
<phunyguy> crappy drivers
<phunyguy> but also the 2400 can't help anything
<htpc> well, I'm not acually doing this for any reason
<htpc> just something to do with my old pc
<phunyguy> i understand
<phunyguy> thats like me turning my old K6-2/500 into a jukebox
<phunyguy> using mpd and ncmpc
<phunyguy> runs like a champ in the garabe
<phunyguy> garage*
<htpc> I don't like mpd
<htpc> too featureless
<htpc> eg, can't edit tags
<htpc> also, none of the clients are steller.
<phunyguy> dude.
<phunyguy> its a 500l
<phunyguy> 500*
<phunyguy> :P
<phunyguy> cant ask too much of it.... like running X.
<phunyguy> besides, all of the music is synch'd from my real collection of full FLAC albums
<phunyguy> which i personally make sur ethe tags are accurate
<phunyguy> sure the*
<hads> Use a tag edit to edit tags and a music player to play music :)
<phunyguy> thank youl
<phunyguy> you*
<phunyguy> mpd rules
<phunyguy> i actually use that at work too
<htpc> phunyguy, in that case, why not just play music from whever your collection is?
<phunyguy> run it in tty1
<phunyguy> because i am always restarting X
<phunyguy> tired of reloading my music
<phunyguy> ;)
<hads> I use Amarok myself
<phunyguy> same
<htpc> you can still run a cmd line client in a different tty
<phunyguy> at home
<phunyguy> that is the only cmd line client i use
<hads> And push audio round the house via pulseaudio
<phunyguy> ncmpc
<phunyguy> i push my audio around the house via a script running flac -d | oggenc blah blah blah
<phunyguy> ;)
<hads> That's data not audio ;)
<phunyguy> in case my server is having issues
<phunyguy> i still have ogg files on other PCs
<phunyguy> runs as a cron job
<phunyguy> (I do a little scripting in perl)
<bmathis> my myth box is taking about 5 minutes to restart, its a fe/be combo and is on 24hrs a day... any suggestions on where to start looking to find out why? It didnt do this before.
<hads> syslog?
<phunyguy> you had to say it - lol
<htpc> I'm trying to use my wiimote with myth
<htpc> http://www.benjiegillam.com/mythpywii-installation/
<htpc> but I get: Socket connect error (control channel)
<htpc> mmmm, tis a cwiid problem
<phunyguy> hmm
<phunyguy> wiimote
<phunyguy> but you dont have bluetooth
<phunyguy> comon man...
<htpc> I just plugged in a usb bluetooth adapter :)
<phunyguy> have you plugged it in before?
<htpc> nope
<phunyguy> :-/
<htpc> but bluetooth is all working fine first go
<phunyguy> ok.
<htpc> wireless is still not getting a reception though
<phunyguy> doesnt sound like it  :P
<htpc> problem is with my wiimote, it doesn't like pcs. have simlar probs on other comps soo
<htpc> s/soo/too/
<phunyguy> oooh nice perl reference
<phunyguy> errr
<phunyguy> programming
<phunyguy> ;)
<htpc> vi :P
<phunyguy> vi?
<phunyguy> hmm
<phunyguy> well in Perl that is actually a command
<phunyguy> $variable =~ s/foo/bar/g;
<phunyguy> replace all instances of "foo" with "bar" in $variable
<phunyguy> i need a new monitor
<phunyguy> this one has a really bad flicker effect
<phunyguy> with solid colors
<htpc> phunyguy, its a common extension to regular expressions
<phunyguy> true
<htpc> phunyguy, I think it originally was a vi command though
<phunyguy> :)
<phunyguy> well i wouldnt doubt it
<phunyguy> vi has been around longer than perl
<phunyguy> unfortunately i haven't
<phunyguy> and if i went in another chat room and said s/soo/too, i might get laughed at  ;)
 * phunyguy is listening to Atreyu - Doomsday (Track 1 from "Lead Sails Paper Anchor")
 * htpc frowns: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=993376
<htpc> "- If your bluetooth dongle doesn't work with your wiimote but does recognize the wiimote's bluetooth address fine, don't waste time reinstalling and fiddling with wminput or any other software. Simply try to find another dongle to test the wiimote. I have received multiple posts of people having non-working dongles and it turns out that there's no way to go around that, they just don't work! I have also received notice
<htpc> that Bluesoleil dongles don't work with wiimotes, go figure! They don't even work correctly in Windows, try to stay away from these dongles."
<phunyguy> let me guess
<phunyguy> you have that dongle
<phunyguy> ;)
<htpc> ya
<htpc> BUT... I have had it working before
<htpc> (not on intrepid though)
<htpc> and, it only worked once, then I rebooted, and it didn't
<htpc> but, it did work once
<htpc> :P
<phunyguy> ONCE
<phunyguy> ;)
<jakob> Hi I have a mythtv backend (host A) and a myth frontend (host B)
<jakob> I want to watch tv and ripped dvd's on host B served by host A
<jakob> I can connect to host A via host B
<jakob> On host  I use the exact db user as on A if I use the frontend on the backend host
<jakob> It seems like host B is connects ok to mysql and to myth port 6543
<jakob> here is the problem
<jakob> When I try to watch tv on host B from host A it tries to use a local ring buffer
<jakob> resulting in errors like: 2009-01-04 10:45:41.824 PlaybackBox::play(): Error, /GetPlaybackURL/UNABLE/TO/FIND/LOCAL/FILE/ON/jakob-laptop/3100_20090102180000.mpg file not found
<jakob> shouldn't it be attempting to fetch content from the myth backend using something like myth://hosta/3100_20090102180000.mpg
<jakob> ?
<jakob> is there an option I need to enable
<hads> Should stream automatically
<hads> Darn, first day of work tomorrow.
 * hads goes to bed
<reppel> Hi, is 9.04alpha2 based on mythtv 0.22?
<reppel> anyone...?
<jakob> reppel: You can look in the repository I guess
<reppel> jakob: it is not that easy
<reppel> jakob: imho, launchpad is a mess
<sebrock> is it possible to use hardy drivers for my GMA 3100 graphics instead of intrepid? The Intrepid ones creates massive tearing/vsync problems
<reppel> sebrock: i confirm this
<reppel> i have horizontal lines during playback
<reppel> no idea about the drivers though :(
<sebrock> you got gma 3100 aswell?
<reppel> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<sebrock> reppel, I have no problems in 8.04.1, it's just in 8.10... so the package is worse now
<reppel> sebrock: yeah, me too, 8.04 was fine
<sebrock> right so its not just the 3100 then
<sebrock> 0:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<sebrock> got a G33 mobo
<sebrock> sucks, is there a bug report on this?
<jakob> reppel: it is version 0.19
<reppel> sebrock: didn't search for it, I'm lazily living with  it :)
<jakob> and it is easy to see in the repository
<jakob> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<reppel> jakob: you sure? The last released version (0.21) is from march 08!
<jakob> no I'm not sure
<jakob> it can change still before 9.04 is released
<sebrock> reppel, I find it to be unwatchable...
<jakob> but right now it is
<sebrock> Im gonna file a bug for this
<jakob> lot's og packages are outdated in ubuntu :-(
<jakob> if you want bleeding edge you sometimes gotta build it yourself
<sebrock> if I enable OpenGL vsync it segfaults... fishy intel graphics I say
<sebrock> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/313691
<sebrock> there
<wetwilly_> would I be able to scan and find channels if the driver was not correctly installed for my dvb tuner? because I am able to scan, but not to view FTA..
<sebrock> returned to 8.04.1, hope 9.04 will do better
<wetwilly_> why are u not using 8.10 ?
<wetwilly_> hmm, guess the driver is broken. now I am unable to scan and dmesg spits out: mantis stop feed and dma
<jduggan> hrm guys... since i've upgraded from 7.10 to 8.10... my tv (HD LCD) keeps blanking the screen when its not in use.... i've turned off the screensaver in xfce settings and i've tried forcing dpms on via a terminal... doesnt have any affect?
<jduggan> what else would it be??
<jduggan> hmm
<jduggan> maybe i need to set DISPLAY first
<jduggan> hrm
<jduggan>   Monitor is in Suspend
<jduggan> jduggan@mythbox:~$ DISPLAY=:0 xset -dpms dpms force on
<jduggan> jduggan@mythbox:~$
<jduggan> doesnt help? is that not the right flags to use?
<jduggan> nope tried all combinations no workie
<jduggan> anyone like to make a suggestion? :P
<styelz> you mean it wont turn back on ?
<jduggan> it will if i hit the keyboard.. lircd doesnt wake it up
<jduggan> but the poitn is i want to know whats causing it
<jduggan> if all the dpms features are off
<jduggan> and if i force on and its still not coming on...
<styelz> have you tried turning it off in the Power Management.. set turn monitor off to never
<squish102> anyone know how to get two x11vnc screens started on mythbuntu. i set up first one with control panel, but now would like another one on a different port?
<styelz> jduggan: this might help if you havent already seen it. http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/DPMS
<styelz> night ya'll
<jduggan> already read that, but thanks
<Guest61643> Does anyone know of a good tutorial on how to optimize playback settings?
<RobertLaptop> Question I am getting a gpg error when I try to use http://uk.weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu/ubuntu is there a fix in the works or an updated GPG file I should use?
<laga> superm1, Daviey: ping - what's the matter with the broken GPG key?
<RobertLaptop> laga is that related to my question?
<laga> yes
<jjwin2k> Oo I get a siganture error for  http://uk.weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org hardy Release
<RobertLaptop> I get it for 8.10.  The usa repo has no updates of myth.  uk has updates but fails gpg tests.  Sounds like something is broken in the repo.
<jjwin2k> k thx
<Tumie> hi guys, i followed the steps on http://www.mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu ,, but my whole system is Mythbuntu now,, that is not what is viewable on the bottom of the page,, on the bottomof the page i see an image with only Mythbuntu as a programm.. how can i delete mythbuntu and get my old ubuntu desktop back (without losing files) ?????????
<laga> Tumie: log out, select a different session in GDM, log back in
<phunyguy> does mythfilldatabase usually take forever and a day?
<phunyguy> Tumie: what were you using before?
<phunyguy> this is very simple.
<phunyguy> normal ubuntu?
<phunyguy> ...
 * phunyguy pokes Tumie
<Tumie> ow..
<Tumie> i were using Ubuntu 8.10 Desktop
<Tumie> different session in GDM?? what is GDM?
<Tumie> phunyguy
<Tumie> phunyguy: are you still here?
<phunyguy> hey
<phunyguy> Tumie:
<Tumie> yes
<phunyguy> yes you just need to log out and change session type back to gnome
<phunyguy> :)
<thomas__> phunyguy: thanks :)
<phunyguy> i take it that worked :P
<thomas__> i almost thought that i needed to reinstall everything..
<phunyguy> oh, never!
<phunyguy> :)
<phunyguy> that is the beauty of ubuntu
<phunyguy> can switch between "flavors"
<thomas__> XD
<thomas__> didn't know that (a)
<squish102> can i use x11vnc to open a new desktop? or should i be using vncserver for that?
<phunyguy> actually that is linux in general, but moreso with ubuntu
<phunyguy> should be able to squish
<phunyguy> i always used freenx though
<squish102> i use x11vnc to take over the primary display, but i want a different display
<phunyguy> runs like remote desktop so it caches the gui bitmap info - etc
<squish102> ok, freenx... thanks
<phunyguy> :P
<squish102> phunyguy, i need a new gui screen to run only skype. so i need someing very light
<squish102> i want skype to run in it's own screen and started up automatically. i dont want it interfering with mythtv
<squish102> freenx sound like a good candidate still?
<laga> i'd try vncserver...
 * laga afk
<thomas__> phunyguy: can i also install kubuntu as add-on.. (with session ? )
<phunyguy> yes
<phunyguy> ok folks, here is another pesky issue I can't shake and I need to know if i am doing something wrong.
<phunyguy> I have a Dvico fusion HD card...
<phunyguy> video looks great, but when watching TV and then trying to go into program guide, it takes forever for the guide to come up and there is like a 30 second lag time from when i press a button to scroll up or down
<phunyguy> i can't figure it out
<phunyguy> when watching my dish tv on the PVR-150 card it works great!
<phunyguy> but not the hd card
<phunyguy> CPU is a dual core amd 2.4 gig
<phunyguy> 2 gigs ram
<phunyguy> onboard 8200 video
<cloakable> Is there a guide anywhere about setting up a master backend using a preexisting MySQL server? I have a LAMP box I'd like to use for the database.
<_akuma624_> just finished loading mythbuntu 8.04
<_akuma624_> not exactly WOWed by the picture quality
<_akuma624_> here is a list of my setup
<_akuma624_> :::: hardware ::::
<_akuma624_> P4 @ 2 GHz
<_akuma624_> 1.5 GB RAM
<_akuma624_> 300 GB IDE HD
<_akuma624_> NVIDIA VID CARD
<_akuma624_> WINTV - PVR 150
<_akuma624_> :::: TV SIGNAL - IN ::::
<_akuma624_> DirecTV
<_akuma624_> D11-500
<_akuma624_> STB
<_akuma624_> any suggestions?
<dashcloud> I'm not sure what you mean by picture quality
<dashcloud> I've got a D11 box as well, and connected over S-Video it looks fine
<dashcloud> (unless the PVR 150 is a much crappier version of the 250)
<jakob> Hi I have a mythtv backend (host A) and a myth frontend (host B)
<jakob> I want to watch tv and ripped dvd's on host B served by host A
<jakob> I can connect to host A via host B
<jakob> On host B I use the exact same db user as on A if I use the frontend on the backend host
<jakob> here is the problem
<jakob> When I try to watch tv on host B from host A it tries to use a local ring buffer
<jakob> resulting in errors like: 2009-01-04 10:45:41.824 PlaybackBox::play(): Error, /GetPlaybackURL/UNABLE/TO/FIND/LOCAL/FILE/ON/jakob-laptop/3100_20090102180000.mpg file not found
<jakob> Do I need to set a switch?
<dashcloud> there's an option for always stream or something like that I believe- hope that helps you
<jakob> thanks I'll try to find it
<derek__> I recently purchased a mediagate mce remote model number gp-ir02bk and am having trouble getting it configured using mythbuntu control centre
<derek__> Does anyone have any experience with this remote or know where I can look to get the help I need..?
<derek__> I can do sudo cat /dev/lirc0
<derek__> and when I press buttons on the remote it shows up on the terminal
<derek__> irrecord however says it is receiving an invalid signal
<MythbuntuGuest77> I have Ubuntu server and mythbuntu-desktop installed. Looks like everything is fine but when I try to record something from mythweb, nothing gets recorded. Strangely at backend log everything looks fine. Any ideas?
<MythbuntuGuest77> Where should recordings save at default?
<hads> I believe /var/lib/ somehwere, you can check in mythtv-setup
<MythbuntuGuest15> Anyone here have xbox 360 playing recordings?
<MythbuntuGuest15> I need some help
<MythbuntuGuest15> recordings only show up under music and don't play
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest15, you probably won't be able to do that, the 360 only supports a handful of codecs and mpeg2 isn't one of them.  If you have an mpeg4 encoder it might work.  Either way, you will need a different UPNP server because the one built into myth doesn't support the 360 correctly
<hads> Silly 360
<jg_> !help
<Zinn> !help Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<jg_> !hauppauge
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about hauppauge
<jg_> !stats
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about stats
<jg_> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-01-04
<Gumby> hi all.  can anyone tell me how I can disable the popup notifications in mythbuntu? I dont want there to be anything popping up telling me about network info, availalable updates, restricted drivers etc
<mrguitar> I've got a bad HDHR issue. Can anyone help?
<mrguitar> My log is getting filled 24/7 w/ this: 2010-01-03 19:10:27.673 HDHRSH(101170CE-1): RunTS(): data_length = 6580 remainder = 188
<mrguitar> 2010-01-03 19:10:27.775 HDHRSH(101170CE-1): RunTS(): data_length = 2632 remainder = 188
<mrguitar> 2010-01-03 19:10:27.940 HDHRSH(101170CE-1): RunTS(): data_length = 5264 remainder = 188
<mrguitar> 2010-01-03 19:10:28.001 HDHRSH(101170CE-1): RunTS(): data_length = 31584 remainder = 188
<mazzomaz> hi there
<mazzomaz> anybody here who can help me figure out a problem with my remote-controller / lirc
<mazzomaz> my rc is working fine, but only when i start lirc with "lircd --driver=dev/input --device=/dev/input/event6"
<mazzomaz> how i can configure lirc to start automaticaly with those parameters at every reboot ?
<mazda01> how do i configure Gnome CD Master to see my DVD writers so I can copy an audio cd?
<DGMurdockIII> hi
<mazda01> anyone have a suggestion for copying an audio cd?
<DGMurdockIII> i dont know how to word this but the way i get sound from my computer is i use a ati all in wonder HD that has a hdmi port on it and i plug hdmi cable in to that then it gose in to the lcd tv dose mythbuntu
<DGMurdockIII> support getting sound as well as video
<DGMurdockIII> from the card using hdmi
<mazda01> ne1 use gnome cd master? what group do i need to add my user to so that I can see the devices within that program? because I can see the devices if I run it as root. gksudo gcdmaster
<rhpot1991> mazda01: check out k3b
<mazda01> rhpot1991, don't want all those KDE libs, thanks though. That's not a solution to my question. I'll keep googling
<rhpot1991> mazda01: brasero is the default gnome burning app anymore, you can look at that as well
<mazda01> rhpot1991, don't use brasero enough. didn't even realize that it had a copy audio cd feature in it. thanks
<mazda01> ok, brasero always errors out on me. why can't gnome just include a burning program that works.
<mazda01> wheather trying a dvd movie or copying an audio cd. it fails
<ddempsey3> I just want to give an update on re-creating the diskless tab for control-centre, incase others are working on it. I ran into a bug filed against dbus that upgrades fail if you are running in a chroot.
<ddempsey3> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/441100
<mrand> ddempsey3: glad to hear you're working on it.  I've not heard lately that anyone else is. superm1 can hopefully confirm that he hasn't heard of anyone else either.
<ddempsey3> I have creation/deletion of the diskless image working. But because of the bug, when the mcc launches from the chroot, nothing happens.
<Monona> What should I set the address to for my primary backend?  I will have an Ubuntu laptop & desktop and a Macbook on the network.  Can I dual boot from a regular Ubuntu desktop into Mythbuntu?
<Monona> Sorry, I mean IP address.  There's a Local Backend and Master Backend.  Right now, they're both set at 127.0.0.1.  Does it matter what I change them to?
<superm1> ddempsey3, ooh that's fun
<Gumby> hi all, I am trying to figure out what I have very loud noises (I cant quite describe the noises) when using hdmi passthrough via spdif.  It only seems to happen when X is running and the audio isnt being used.
<superm1> i've seen similar behaviors with chroots under a different context
<superm1> ddempsey3, could you push what you've got so far into a merge request?  we can at least merge portions of it in to get more eyes on it hopefully
<superm1> but i'm curious what particular packages are failing to upgrade?
<superm1> most diskless chroots will be frontends, so hopefully wont need many services running
<MistStlkr> if I may interrupt, how exactly does a diskless front end work ?  or, rather, how SHOULD it work if it were working?
<ddempsey3> The real issue is trying to upgrade packages while in the chroot.  dbus does not work properly in the chroot env
<ddempsey3> it communicates to the dbus out side the chroot.
<ddempsey3> I can push what I have, but need help with that.  I have never done a merge request.
<superm1> sure no problems
<superm1> so i'm assuming you are working off a bzr checkout right now right?
<superm1> if not, then grab the branch mythbuntu-common as detailed in http://mythbuntu.org/cheatsheet
<superm1> MistStlkr, it would boot up via a combination of TFTP/NFS
<ddempsey3> Yes I am working off of bzr checkout
<superm1> MistStlkr, log you into gdm, and start mythfrontend
<superm1> ddempsey3, okay then make sure that your username is set right (eg bzr whoami, also detailed on the cheatsheet)
<superm1> ddempsey3, and then "bzr add FILE" for any files that weren't part of the tree
<superm1> and type bzr commit
<ddempsey3> superm1, sounds easy enough.  Is it reviewed after the commit?
<superm1> ddempsey3, well that just commits it locally
<superm1> ddempsey3, once you get that far, i'll walk you along the push and merge request
<superm1> and anything that i walk you through that's missing on the cheatsheet i'll add there
<superm1> the idea is supposed to be to have the whole process documented so someone can read that thing and go
<MistStlkr> superm1, ah.. interesting idea!  I'll read up on that.  might make for a cool "network appliance" for the bedroom... I was thinking of finding an older laptop and hang it on the wall behind a flatscreen monitor to watch in bed....
<ddempsey3> superm1, thanks again.  I will try later this week after reading the cheatsheet.
<superm1> MistStlkr, well currently (last 2 releases or so), it's quite difficult to set up
<superm1> the gui has been broke
<superm1> which ddempsey3 is trying to help fix :)
<ddempsey3> we are close :)
<Gumby> hi all.  I am using mythbuntu 9.10 64bit and am using spdif/hdmi passthrough. when I log into xfce I get horrible noises via the speakers until I play something that uses the sound system.  Once I stop playing something, it reverts back to the horrid noises.  Has anyone experienced this?
<MistStlkr> superm1: so I gathered.  but it sounds like a great idea.  ddempsey:  get to work!  *cracks the whip*  LOL   Seriously though, that sounds like a heck of a project!  good luck, and enjoy!
<superm1> MistStlkr, yeah when it was working a few releases ago it was quite awesome
<superm1> i had my primary frontend set up with it
<superm1> and it allows someone to bring a laptop over to your place, hook up to a cat5 and go with a frontend when they're staying with you, which i think is all sorts of cool
<MistStlkr> superm1:  you would still need some small hard drive though, wouldn't you??  or are you setting the BIOS to boot entirely off a network drive somehow??
<superm1> MistStlkr, nope, nothing.  you just choose network boot from the BIOS menu
<superm1> or if they're PC doesn't support that, you can have a small flash drive that contains the kernel and initrd
<MistStlkr> sup[erm1:  or is it diskless in that the front end is not on the local disk, essentiually equivalent to remoting in to a front end?
<superm1> *their
<MistStlkr> superm1:  sweet!
<superm1> it's all stored on the server, but the code is executed on the client
<superm1> via an NFS root
<MistStlkr> never played with an NFS root.. that sounds pretty damned cool.
<superm1> when it's all working, it should literally be a few clicks on MCC, wait about an hour for the chroot to build, and you're able to network boot other PCs
<MistStlkr> without that, what would be the min hard drive for the frontend?
<MistStlkr> the "wait an hour" thing is a one-time wait, right?  not per-client, surely?
<superm1> one time wait, right
<superm1> it's just the time to fetch the packages and build the chroot for the first time
<superm1> 2gb otherwise for a frontend only system absolute minimum
<superm1> but you're going to run into problems with theme caching possibly and updates
<MistStlkr> right.  I remember a while back I got an ubuntu distro booting off of a USB key... maybe see if I can pick up an 8GB or a 16GB one and work on getting that running again for the front end
<superm1> yeah that's definitely doable
<MistStlkr> wouldn't be "diskless" but it would be awfully close LOL
<MistStlkr> hm.. wonder if someone makes an adapter that has a USB input and outputs to a laptop hard drive connector... fool the laptop into using a thumb drive as an internal hard drive...  thanks for the chat and the view of what is to come!  I'm off to look intot hat :-P
<superm1> np, yup, have fun
<MistStlkr> oh, one other thing before I head out.  I was thinking of trying to configure lirc to turn on the screensaver when I hit the power button my my remote.   have you heard of that being done?  can't imagine it being particularly difficult...
<superm1> MistStlkr, sure bind it using irxevent
<superm1> to a gnome-screensaver-command invokation
<bobobob> what was that lirc program you run to see what codes are being sent by remote....codes were just echoed
<bobobob> irw..thanks
<jac1d> Good evneing all, is anyone here using an IR Blaster with a Motorola VIP 1200 stb or a Uverse or Aliant, Telus or MTS IP set top box?
<mrguitar> I installed Mythbuntu 9.10 on Saturday as a frontend and I'm loving it. ....accept I'm getting TERRIBLE flash performance. Hulu desktop is almost worthless right now. Has anyone got flash working well?
<superm1> mrguitar, you can try turning down the resolution before you launch it
<superm1> mrguitar, but unfortunately flash doesn't use hardware acceleration, so there's not much else you can do
<mrguitar> hmmm. My last OS was Jaunty & Fedora 8 w/ an Nvidia 6200
<mrguitar> I upgraded to a 9500 & karmic and NOW it sucks
<mrguitar> it used to be good enough
<mrguitar> this could cripple my plans to launch boxee from the myth menu
<iamlindoro> did you go from 32 to 64 bit?
<iamlindoro> flash plugin on 64 bit is alpha-status (and quality)
 * tgm4883 disagrees, 64 > 32 so it must be better
<iamlindoro> twice as good, even?
<tgm4883> of course
<mrguitar> 32 bit the whole way
<iamlindoro> Ah well, flash sucks
<mrguitar> although I'd like to run 64 on this box, I kept 32 because of boxee
<iamlindoro> Says the guy writing the new plugin heavily dependent on flash
<mrguitar> 64 > 32 HA!
<mrguitar> I wrote a lame script to launch hulu desktop @ 1024x768 w/ xrandr but performance did not improve. :(
<tgm4883> mrguitar, which nvidia driver?
<mrguitar> 185 I think
<rhpot1991> flash sucks, the end :)
<mrguitar> I agree, but it should be usable
<mrguitar> 185.18.36
<rhpot1991> I tried hulu desktop on my amd x2 and it was terrible
<tgm4883> i'm still waiting for vdpau flash in linux
<tgm4883> until then, it's 50/50
<tgm4883> not to mention some hulu shows work better than others
<mrguitar> did anyone else notice a depreciation moving from jaunty? (this might also be the new card or newer nvidia driver)
<mrguitar> I guess I'll try the 10.1 beta 2 version of flash tonight - but I'm not optimistic.
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: I think they claim to be  supporting gpu offloading in the next beta, but I read somewhere that they only support "Industry standards" and said that VDPAU wasn't a standard or some garbage like that
<rhpot1991> translation: not enough people use that for us to care about
<mrguitar> got to run - thanks for the thoughts everyone. I'll try somethings when I get home and report back tomorrow. cheers.
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, well yea, VDPAU isn't an industry standard, but IIRC, there is a standard that uses that (and AMD's version as well)
<Molch_> hi i m using mythtv the first time. i just installed it from the ubuntu 9.10 repos and i m at the channel scanning point now. i m using dvb-s and created a channels.conf with w-scan. when i try to import it i get a error msg : "failed to parse '%1'". i know the vdr confs wont work but the w-scan should...
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-01-05
<gslauen> hey all
<gslauen> i have 2 mythtv backends. I changed one machine to no frontend so I could log into the other machine and now I can not log back into the 1st machine.
<gslauen> Both machines are full frontend backends
<cjtinant1> New Mythbuntu 9.10 install --> unable to watch live tv
<cjtinant1> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f743e77f5
<cjtinant1> Any Help would be much appreciated
<darthanubis> !details
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about details
<darthanubis> ugh
<cjtinant1> Zinn: can you help?  been wrecking my head on this one...
<MistStlkr> you'll have to be a bit more specific to get help from  Zinn I think :-P
<cjtinant1> Thanks....
<MistStlkr> sorry.  Pretty sure Zinn is a bot.  And I don't know the answer... so I'm not much use
<cjtinant1> I select "Watch TV" from menu....   Get Black Screen with message "Please Wait"...  Then "Watch TV" closes and am at the Menu Guide...
<cjtinant1> who is the moderator tonight?
<cjtinant1> *foxbuntu, superm1, rhpot1991????
<MistStlkr> not 100%, superm1 perhaps?  sorry
<cjtinant1> thanks MistStlkr
<darthanubis> there is no Mod
<darthanubis> and you will have to be much more specific period
<cjtinant1> darthanubis:  not sure what you mean by being more specific....
<iamlindoro> cjtinant1, What you are seeing is symptomatic of a general recording issue for most people
<iamlindoro> cjtinant1, which means you want to read the backend logs
<iamlindoro> /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<cjtinant1> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f743e77f5
<iamlindoro> most of the recording-related errors are plain-english
<cjtinant1> Live TV wont start...
<iamlindoro> cjtinant1, That's just a tail of your backend log, not the part that actually shows the error
<iamlindoro> cjtinant1, pastebin a lot more of the backend log
<iamlindoro> cjtinant1, tentatively I'll guess a capture card setup issue or a storage dir permissions error
<iamlindoro> please also mention what kind of capture device you are trying to use
<cjtinant1> You are CORRECT....   but dont know how to fix....
<cjtinant1> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m5345ca30
<cjtinant1> PVR500 (2)
<iamlindoro> cjtinant1, okay, your problem is you have set them up as V4L card type
<iamlindoro> and they're not
<iamlindoro> PVR-500 is ivtv/MPEG-2 encoder card types
<iamlindoro> so go back to mythtv-setup and in the capture card setup, modify the cards you have created and change the type to ivtv/MPEG-2
<cjtinant1> Ahhhhh thanks...
<cjtinant1> Made changes and still is hanging...  Need to reboot?
<iamlindoro> no, need to restart the backend and see the new logs
<iamlindoro> Also, please don't cut out bits and pieces of the log
<cjtinant1> nknown video codec.  Please go into the TV Settings, Recording Profiles and setup the four 'Software Encoders' profiles.
<cjtinant1> sorry....  jsut went to the most recent activity
<iamlindoro> That means you are still set up as v4l card type
<iamlindoro> if you are seeing the above
<cjtinant1> Complete Log file:  http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m57f0a8
<iamlindoro> cjtinant1, You ahve not successfully changed your cards to ivtv type
<iamlindoro> The fact that it mentions software encoders means at least one card (the one it's trying to use for liveTV) is still set up as v4l
<cjtinant1> I just reconfirmed in Mythbackend Setup....   all "4 tuners" are showing as MJPEG
<iamlindoro> MJPEG isn't ivtv/MPEG-2 :)
<iamlindoro> notice the extra j
<cjtinant1> So use the IVTV for ALL cards?
<iamlindoro> yes
<cjtinant1> arrrrr....  will try again... Thanks for being patient
<iamlindoro> np
<cjtinant1> ok...   Video is streaming, but is not that great  (seems a bit blurred - not crisp) ...  Also, no sound
<iamlindoro> You are probably using default resolution and bitrate, you should read about and edit recording profiles
<iamlindoro> and switch the recording resolution to 720x480 (it is probably 480x480 right now)
<cjtinant1> I have a 9600 Nvidia card connected to a 37 in plasma via DVI to HDMI cable....   can it go to 1080p resolution?
<iamlindoro> you can display that resolution, but your capture card is only capable of 720x480
<cjtinant1> Ahh,  would need HD Homerun or something comparable
<cjtinant1> ?
<iamlindoro> That would record Clear QAM channels, so yes, that would include (if unencrypted) the ability to record 1080i
<cjtinant1> Thanks....   also, to get audio; what profile should I use?  have a stereo cable connected to audio port that splits to coax (red/white) - which connects to TV
<iamlindoro> Audio should already be in there
<iamlindoro> in fact, it probably is
<iamlindoro> it's more likely your audio settings in Myth aren't correct (ie, the output settings)
<cjtinant1> Output settings (MCC)?
<iamlindoro> No, General settings in mythfrontend
<iamlindoro> Utilities/Setup->Setup->General
<cjtinant1> K--->  what should I use for that (setting)
<cjtinant1> ALSU (I think)
<iamlindoro> Whatever is right for your setup :)
<iamlindoro> Any answer I gave you would be a guess
<cjtinant1> Thanks....  will need to mess with that then...
<cjtinant1> Thanks SOOO much!!!  Now I can finalize this....
<iamlindoro> np
<papertigers> can anyone point me in the direction of setting up a mythbuntu diskless system
<MistStlkr> OHH!  I know that one!  Y0ou can't at the moment.  The fix is in the works.  It broke some time in the last couple of updates
<MistStlkr> papertigers:  ddempsey3 is working on remaking the diskless image creation
<MistStlkr> it apparently broke a couple updates back
<papertigers> MistStlkr: oh okay, I was wondering what happened to it. I remembered seeing it and I just went to use it for the first time and its gone
<MistStlkr> they were discussing it last night.. it's in the works.
<MistStlkr> they = (ddempsey3 and iamlindoro) if you wanted to follow up and see if there is any sort of timeline.. I have to run, cheers
<iamlindoro> not me, not a MythBuntu honcho
<MistStlkr> you and ddempsey were discussing it, thought maybe you might know more.. sorry to mislead.  *gone for real this time*
<rhpot1991> MistStlkr: papertigers: I believe the MCC plugin is just missing, if you follow the old directions and do the process with the command line it *should* still work
<papertigers> rhpot1991: where could i find that
<MistStlkr> back, and I should correct myself, it was superm1, not iamlindoro that I meant to refer you to.
<Gumby> hi all.  has anyone had an issue when the guide is completely black in the latest mythbuntu?
<hipitihop> what is the correct way to run an arbitrary script as root after reboot ?
<wsuetholz> quit
<cjtinant> performing a fresh install of 9.10....  Have a question about partitioning.
<cjtinant> BACKEND Server:  Have an 80gb drive (OS) and a 640gb drive (Recordings)....  With the extra space on OS drive, would it be wise to set a /db_backups partition (50gb) or set the backup directory on the Recording drive?
<cjtinant> RECORDING DRIVE:  partition as JFS or XFS?
<cjtinant> OS DRIVE: Ext4 or Ext3?
<cjtinant> Read somewhere that the "new" partitions were recommended - would like a second option....
<cjtinant> At Partition now so imput would be nice...
<cjtinant> BACKEND Server:  Have an 80gb drive (OS) and a 640gb drive (Recordings)....  With the extra space on OS drive, would it be wise to set a /db_backups partition (50gb) or set the backup directory on the Recording drive?
<rhpot1991> cjtinant: ext4 across the board, is the default anymore
<cjtinant> rhpot1991: JFS for data storage?
<rhpot1991> data storage = recordings?
<cjtinant> yes
<rhpot1991> ext4 that too
<cjtinant> seperate drive
<cjtinant> ok.....   Partitioning:  Backup directory on 80gb drive or Recording drive?
<rhpot1991> you should be fine doing db backups on the main partition if its 80gb
<rhpot1991> you should never fill that up
<rhpot1991> if you want to be safe you can put that on the recording drive just to keep it away, shouldn't matter though
<cjtinant> Didnt think so, just thought it would be a waist to not use some of the extra space.
<cjtinant> OK, so the only way it would be lost is if the drive crashes.
<cjtinant> I have 4gb RAM.....   Any 64bit OS?
<rhpot1991> ya we have 64bit mythbuntu
<rhpot1991> or you can use ubuntu and add mythtv to it
<cjtinant> didnt find the distro link to it....  only the 32bit from the website
<cjtinant> will 32bit os support 4gb RAM?
<rhpot1991> don't think so
<rhpot1991> should limit it at 3.something
<cjtinant> same as Windows
<cjtinant> I assume
<rhpot1991> I think
<rhpot1991> not positive
<cjtinant> OHHH, almost forgot....  use a SWAP file?  3gb or so?
<rhpot1991> "The size of your swap should be equal to twice your computer's physical RAM for up to 2 GB of physical RAM. For physical RAM above 2 GB, the size of your swap should be equal to the amount of physical RAM above 2 GB. The size of your swap should never less than 32 MB. "
<cjtinant> Ok, THANKS!  read a few threads where users were recommending NOT to use a Swap file for 4gb ram
<cjtinant> That is of course the reason to ask.
<rhpot1991> ya you could go without one
<rhpot1991> but it doesn't hurt
<cjtinant> k....  Thanks so much for taking the time to answer teh questions.
<rhpot1991> no problem
<cjtinant> gonna install now
<rhpot1991> good luck
<cjtinant> :-/
<cjtinant> Found the ISO for 64 bit....   Says AMD;  assume it will not work on intel/
<rhpot1991> cjtinant: it will
<rhpot1991> amd made 64bit first, so they get the glory
<rhpot1991> cjtinant: http://mythbuntu.org/downloads
<rhpot1991> is where you want to go
<cjtinant> IC....   Would it be wise to go 64bit to gain the loss of RAM?  concerned with compatibility issues (harware/software)
<rhpot1991> you should be fine
<rhpot1991> a lot of people run 64bit
<cjtinant> K...  halting the installl for the 64bit.... thanks again.
<rhpot1991> if your hardware can handle it I'd run it
<cjtinant> right on....  it aint windows;-)
<cjtinant> One last question that has plagued my mind....   Needing another tuner card here soon...
<cjtinant> HD HOMERUN, Fusion HDTV7 Dual Express, or the pcHDTV HD-5500
<cjtinant> replacing old PVR500s....  WANTING crisp, fast, reliable cards....   Using Cable TV Premium pkg
<rhpot1991> I have a HDHR and love it
<rhpot1991> only gonna get you clear QAM
<cjtinant> I just put 2 in today... . needing another 2 tuners...
<rhpot1991> unless your cable is doing the conversion now then your analog stations are prob available but may go away
<rhpot1991> HDHR is a dual tuner too (they make a single too, but thats silly)
<cjtinant> so clear QAM will only capture upper channels....  not the local stations.
<rhpot1991> generally it will be your locals in HD
<cjtinant> Meant, have 2 HD-5500
<rhpot1991> http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/channels_us
<rhpot1991> plug your zip into that
<cjtinant> I dont follow....   sorry, will NOT get the upper channels, just basic cable?
<cjtinant> oops:  No channel information known for US:57702 (from link)
<cjtinant> What if I connected a STB into it and bought CommandIR II
<cjtinant> should run from IP?
<cjtinant> Will I get all the channels then?  sorry, not very clear with this stuff - learning.
<rhpot1991> ...
<cannonfodder> help, I broke my lirc in the upgrade process from 8.10 to 9.10 :(.  I changed two variable...the os version and the remote.  I have a directv remote pretending to be a Microsoft windows media center remote and I have a serial IR receiver on my mythbuntu box.  In the control center, I set it to the windows media center which assumes a usb, so I went to hardware.conf and changed from lirc_usbblah to
<cannonfodder>  lirc_serial, I restarted lirc and tried irw and nothin...so I am not sure if the serial parts not working or the fake windows media part
<cannonfodder> the serial receiver is a homebrew type that I got from IRblaster.com
<jquintana> Can someone suggest a mobo with HDMI output with either P4 or Sempron CPU support?
<wsuetholz> Hello,  can I take one of my tuners on my backend server and dedicate it to a particular diskless frontend?  If so, how?  Pointer to WIKI entry that I missed in my searches is fine.  Thank you
<iamlindoro> No, you cannot
<wsuetholz> If I install the backend on the frontend in question, and add the tuner there, will that frontend use that tuner?  I have HDHomeRun devices as my tuners..
<rhpot1991> wsuetholz: it will use a tuner based on availability and priority
<wsuetholz> I haven't noticed priority making any difference to live tv..
<wsuetholz> I have also on this front end noticed that on occasion,  it picks a tuner that seems to be stuck on one frequency.  I can see all the sub channels for that frequency, but I cannot tune to a different frequency.
<wsuetholz> If I switch to a different tuner, things will work.  The tuner in question seems to work ok for recording other channels..
<wsuetholz> BTW:  I'm running Mythbuntu Karmic
<mrguitar> anyone here from the flash conversation yesterday?
<mrguitar> oh well. I removed the flash deb (forgot the package name) and grabbed the 10.2 beta. There are some noticeable improvements. Hulu programs like Family Guy look perfect. normal HD-ish stuff is still jerky but it's better.
<mrguitar> Cheers
<wsuetholz> How would I go about getting audio to output to both analog and digital at the same time?
<wsuetholz> I have things currently configured with the HDMI volume control hack presently.
<superm1> mrguitar, great to hear
<jac1d> Hi all.  I am having a real problem getting the Nvidia driver to work on 9.10 32 bit when connected via HDMI to a Samsung 720p TV
<jac1d> It just keeps starting in low graphics mode.  I used nvidia-xconfig to try and generate a valid config and still just start in low graphics mode.  Chipset is an onboard GeForce 9400
<cjtinant> Issues with installation --> NO SOUND (Video or TV), and RESOLUTION is terrible on TV not VIDEO.
<cjtinant> Please help!
<cjtinant> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m40aed982
<cjtinant> 9.10 64bit / GF 9600 / On-board Sound
<jac1d> cjtinant: Are you using HDMI?
<cjtinant> jac1d: no, line-in connection (jack)
<cjtinant> trying to "dig-up" information on this but to no avail....  arggg
<cjtinant> bump...  still no audio;-)
<cjtinant> This may further help!  http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m129f1668
<cjtinant> Possibly usefull?  http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m262ecee4
<cjtinant> Issues with installation --> NO SOUND (Video or TV), and RESOLUTION is terrible on TV not VIDEO.
<wsuetholz> jacld: After boot, can you run the nvidia-settings program?
<wsuetholz> jacld: Is it able to properly detect your TV?  Can you adjust the settings in there?
<wsuetholz> jacld: I had to manually configure X for one of my displays, because the information about the display was not being told to the nvidia driver.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-01-06
<yu210148> Hi All, quick question, running mythbuntu 9.10 and want to open up port 6546 in the firewall on the front-end box so that I can use a network remote app on an ipod touch but I don't know iptables enough to do it at the command line.  How can I open this port?
<rhpot1991> yu210148: I don't think it should be blocked by default (I'm not positive though)
<yu210148> humm.  Curious, the remote won't connect but I'm not convinced it's a firewall issue either
<yu210148> I've got a back-end/front-end combo running on an open suse machine and used yast to open that port
<yu210148> and the damn ipod touch app still won't connect
<yu210148> I'm thinking I should've got an antroid.
<yu210148> *android
<yu210148> where's that setting to enable network remote controls?
<yu210148> I'm pretty sure I set it to do so but I'd like to double check and can't find the thing.
<yu210148> :)
<yu210148> nevermind, front-end setup
<yu210148> and the port's set to 6546
<yu210148> huh
<yu210148> this other app just says that the remote connection to the front end has received an error
<yu210148> but helpfully doesn't tell me what the error is. :\
<yu210148> Although I guess that tells me that the port is open.  It errors out quickly rather than timing out.
<yu210148> at least as far as the firewall goes
<yu210148> okay, got it.  not sure what was up. but this second app 'MyMote' was able to connect after a bit of mucking around.
<yu210148> I think the suse backend was screwing it up initially
<yu210148> the 'front-end' is a slave back-end/frontend box running mythbuntu and the master backend is the suse box
<yu210148> so the remote app wouldn't connect to the suse-backend but would to the mythbuntu backend on the 'front-end'
<yu210148> I may not be making much sense. But I think that's what worked. :)
<superm1> well as long as it's all working now
<superm1> suse should have some little applet in yast to go and muck with firewall settings if my memory serves you right
<cjtinant> Hey guys, I'm a college student about to start the next semester and would like to get my Mythbuntu setup functioning ASAP....
<cjtinant> Fresh v9.10 installation -->  issues with VIDEO (TV only) and SOUND (TV and Movies).
<superm1> too bad, both of the important things! :)
<superm1> what's the particulars on the issues?
<cjtinant> NO Sound; ALSA and TV crashes when change channel....
<superm1> okay lets start with the TV crashes, define crash, segfault, freeze, black picture, what?
<cjtinant> I prepared this earlier...
<cjtinant> Ah, freezes, then exits to the Main screen...
<cjtinant> Compiled this log file earlier today:   http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m40aed982
<superm1> cjtinant, looks like your tuner isn't properly configured
<superm1> what type of tuner is this supposed to be?
<cjtinant> Mythbuntu v9.10 64 bit -->   GeForce 9600 GT 1GB 256-bit GDDR3 
<cjtinant> 2 pcHDTV HD-5500
<superm1> i'd start out and configure the digital side of those
<superm1> they should be DVB devices
<cjtinant> superm1: great...  think I found this on a wiki site for the card...  the V4L option
<superm1> cjtinant, well maybe i should ask first, were you intending to use the analog or digital side of that tuner?
<cjtinant> superm1:  Have them connected to straight Cable (Basic) under 100 channels....  Digital I believe.
<cjtinant> Knology Basic Pkg
<superm1> cjtinant, usually those basic packages are actually analog
<superm1> most providers havent switched over yet
<cjtinant> ah, think I remember reading that somewhere.
<cjtinant> So will these cards work then?
<superm1> they should
<cjtinant> So keep them at VL4
<superm1> for the analog side yeah
<superm1> so since it says unknown codec, lets see what dmesg looks like
<superm1> maybe the cards aren't being properly recognized by the kernel
<cjtinant> I do get TYV, just real crappy......
<superm1> yeah its a software encoder, dont expect miracles...
<superm1> if you can get any digital channels, those are far more ideal
<cjtinant> uh, STB then?
<superm1> well add the digital side of the card and scan for channels with it
<superm1> if you pick anything up, you'll be able to use that part of the card to tune instead
<cjtinant> k...   Will delete the V4L and set at DVB....  you will be on when I get done I hope
<superm1> you can leave the V4L there
<superm1> both can remain
<superm1> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/PcHDTV_HD-5500
<superm1> talks about it
<cjtinant> There are several scan options;  Broadcast, QAM Hig, etc....   which option?  the 2 I have chosen are not getting a signal
<cjtinant> superm1:  Tried Cable - no signal
<cjtinant> superm1:  Tried QAM 64 and 256...  No signal
<cjtinant> superm1: Dont think it will work as Digital....   Keeps getting no signal...  Tried 64s and 256s  Cable, High, even Broadcast.
<cjtinant> And BTW, had 2 PVR500s running and they DID get signal and worked prior to installing this new OS
<cjtinant> I live in RC, SD 57701;  middle of no-where,....  Last place to get Digital I recon...   We still have Horse n' Buggy
<mazzomaz> hi there
<mazzomaz> /dev/input/eventX change at every restart ... the device is not listed in /dev/input/by-path
<mazzomaz> what can I do to get my Remote Controller working after every restart ?
<cjtinant> superm1:  I followed the instructions, but could not get the driver installed as I dont know the root password
<jac1d> Good evening all.  Fresh install of 9.10 32 bit and I have enabled the prop codecs.  I can not play a DVD from disc with vlc or anything else.  I also can not seem to install mplayer from the repo, it says it is missing but referred to by somethin gelse.  Is this normal?
<jac1d> superm1: There is no default root password, using sudo you use your regular login password
<cjtinant> Dont work with Linux much; would this be the correct installation?
<cjtinant> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-newbie/10369-how-do-i-install-tar-gz-src-rpm-files.html
<rhpot1991> jac1d: did you enable dvd playback?
<rhpot1991> jac1d: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<jac1d> rhpot1991: Ah that is news to me, I'll take a look.
<jac1d> rhpot1991: Installing now.  Is Mplayer part of this?
<jac1d> wth... why isn't mplayer in the repos...
<jac1d> ah, nvidia ppa has it listed but it isn't present... nice
<cjtinant> superm1: performed the steps for the pcHDTV HD-5500 and now get "Failed to Open" in the Capture Card Setup.....
<rhpot1991> jac1d: it should be around
<cjtinant> Installed drivers, set the card for digital and analog.
<rhpot1991> jac1d: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<jac1d> rhpot1991: There was a conflict with the ubuntu ppa for the newer nvidia drivers.  I commented out the PPA and got mplayer
<jac1d> rhpot1991: Does the new SG issue mean you can't rip a DVD right now and play it back?
<rhpot1991> !iso | jac1d
<Zinn> jac1d: Storage Groups are a streaming method of transmitting material to a frontend, meaning they don't provide block-level access to the file in question. An ISO is a disk image, and requires block-level access. Upstream has a plan to simulate a block device across the network using NBD for 0.23. Until then you can use the following workaround: http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/7
<rhpot1991> follow that
<rhpot1991> and all will work flawless
<jac1d> thanks
<jac1d> rhpot1991: Created the dir, set the perms and set it in the front end but rips still not working... anything I might have missed?
<rhpot1991> jac1d: well do they start?
<rhpot1991> drm will cause rips to not work
<jac1d> rhpot1991: Yes, solved that part already.  JUst tried it again and this time it did say it would try and start but is failing waiting for media access, which is abit odd, nothing else is running on the box.
<rhpot1991> check your settings make sure you have the right dvd location defined
<rhpot1991>  /dev/dvd or /dev/sr0 most likely
<jac1d> ok, will check that (although player works?)  Will check perms as well, saw that as a problem in distant past
<jac1d> /dev/dvd is linked to /dev/sr0
<cmoman4> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/fa282c72
<cmoman4> http://mythtv.org/wiki/Hauppauge_WinTV_Nova-S_Plus_PCI
<cmoman4> I have the aforementioned DVB-S satellite card working with Mythbuntu but am struggling to get the IR remote going
<cmoman4> I've tried all the Hauppauge IR remote options in the set up but none appears to work
<cmoman4> the irw command does not create any output when the IR remote buttons are pushed
<cmoman4> I've also used the configuration file presented on the mythty.org/wiki link
<mazzomazzo> re
<mazzomazzo> now everything works fine - but there's a new problem
<mazzomazzo> I always geht the error message "Error opening jump program file". What does this error mean?
<Essobi> Mmm..
<Essobi> can't get my DCH6416 to work right..
<mazzomaz> what the hell means "error opening jump program file" ?? I can't use LiveTV :(
<Zinn> mazzomaz: Please watch your language.
<Essobi> mazzomaz: hah, I got the same thing...
<Essobi> today
<mazzomaz> i've set up everything for six or seven days - now, that I'm "ready to take off" , LiveTV won't work anymore
<Essobi> ouch
<mazzomaz> Essobi, do you have fixed this error?
<Reid> Hey, silly question. With C++ how do you propose   while (x does not = y) { }
<Reid> I know it's not relavent to mythtv directly, but I figured someone here would know a little bit of C.
<MistStlkr> Reid: http://www.intap.net/~drw/cpp/cpp04_03.htm
<Reid> MistStlkr: Thanks
<t0mas> hi
<tgm4883> !hi | t0mas
<Zinn> t0mas: Hi $nick, how are you?  Something we can help you with today?
<t0mas> not yet, I was just reading the webpage and preparing to install mythtv in ubuntu (for which mythbuntu seems the easiest way)
<Crewsr3> I do have a few questions.......Would it be best to install Mythbuntu straight from the cd if my computer is going to be a dedicated HTPC?  I'm not that good with XFCE
<Crewsr3> or should I install ubuntu and then install mythtv on top of that
<rhpot1991> Crewsr3: if its only gonna run myth then it really doesn't matter if you have gnome or xfce behind it
<rhpot1991> at that point I'd install from the mythbuntu cd, lighterweight
<Crewsr3> ok
<Crewsr3> thanks
<superm1> configures more for you too automagically
<mmarre> Hi all! I have an issue with the latest Mythbuntu release. Everything is working fine, except EIT (EPG). I am using Technisat Skymaster HD2 (DBV) and configured the card to use the EPG stream (no XMLTV). But there are no entrys in the program list shown. How can I check if a EPG stream is arriving?
<cjtinant> need to know what I should set my "Video Mode Settings" to - PVR500....
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-01-07
<Shadow__X> superm1: are you around
<Shadow__X> afew days ago you told me to enable the testing mythtbuntu source for an updated mythtv_status is that true
<cjtinant> My frontend keeps freezing;   while watching livetv, navigating menus, playback of recorded tv....
<cjtinant> Using 9.10 64bit; installed yesterday....  Got most everything working, just keep getting a hard lock!
<cjtinant> Frontend Log:  http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/d5894fb33
<cjtinant> Backend Log: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/d5582dd8
<cjtinant> Had to delete several lines from the backend log file ---> too large.....   SEVERAL enteries: [mpeg2video @ 0x7f77bc160820]Missing picture start code
<cjtinant> Any help guys???
<cjtinant> Also, NOT getting the preview for Recordings....  Just a STILL picture; beginning of preview.
<cjtinant> I dont know what to do and am unable to locate any information on repairing this....  Would rather NOT do ANOTHER installation!!!  3 days into getting this Frontend/Backend setup...
<Bernmeister> cjtinant: No idea what's causing your issues, but when I was installing, I made several backup images using CloneZilla.  Made life easy to go back to a known/working state in case something broke, etc.
<cjtinant> Thanks Bernmeister...
<cjtinant> Frontend just locked again...    Have to do a Hard Shutdown....  any help???
<cjtinant> Anyone available to assist me with my Frontend spontaneously crashing???
<cjtinant> Just had another crash....   Now after HARD restart, TV doesnt work and there is no RECORDED shows......   "Pulling my Hair Out"!!!
<cjtinant> :-X
<cjtinant> ANYONE.... Tables are broke and cannot get into MSQL to repair.
<cjtinant> sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<cjtinant> Password is NOT working!!!
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, I don't think that mythtv_status is in the testing repo
<tgm4883> do you know what package it is in?
<qcjn> hi, is there an how to for myth tv, on ubuntu..I have ubuntu 9.10, pvr-150 mce, nvidia GeForce4 MX 4000. 2.5 Ghz and 1 Gb of ram...something really explicite ?
<qcjn> i have GB-PVR on winXP, but it s been a long time since i haen't used it, since i never use XP, anymore, just Ubuntu, and puppy linux
<Shadow__X> tgm4883: no i am not sure but it was to get my motd working with mythtv and i had to enable a cetrain repo for it to work again
<Shadow__X> or not motd but the login message in ssh i forgot what thatgs called
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, if you are looking for updated mythtv packages, that is in the auto-builds repo
<tgm4883> you get that by selecting it when installing mythbuntu-repos
<cjtinant> qcjn: I couldnt locate the 9.10 manual myself; page-link is is broke....  For help with installation sourec: http//www.huihoo.com/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-8.04-installation.pdf
<cjtinant> huihoo.com/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-8.04-installation.pdf
<qcjn> cjtinant, do you mean, installing from source ? cause i never done that ?
<qcjn> thought i could install it directly from apt-get
<cjtinant> qcjn: not sure....   I use the iso file found at mythbuntu.com
<cjtinant> Did find help at http://www.mythtv.org/wiki
<qcjn> iso, is an install of this as a OS, but i 'd like to add it to the ubuntu i have now
<qcjn> and the link doesn't work
<cjtinant> Sorry, try this;  http://docs.huihoo.com/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-8.04-installation.pdf
<mrand> qcjn: http://www.mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu link seems like it works for me.
<mrand> But you could always just add mythbuntu-control-centre with apt-get also.
<mrand> http://www.mythbuntu.org/documentation/mythbuntu_9.04_installation.pdf is slightly more up-to-date, although admittedly still old (and internally not much different than the 8.10 manual, which is probably why it says 8.10 on the title page)
<qcjn> mrand, i m brand new to this, on linux, cause under win, you just install , one thing
<qcjn> i know about server and client
<qcjn> i already use , mpd, + gmpc.... or ssh and client...etc
<mrand> qcjn: Ubuntu is mostly like that as well, but Myth is slightly more complex, so it does require a bit of configuring.  Mythbuntu-control-centre helps with that a lot.
<qcjn> ok
<mrand> I'm off to bed.  Hopefully you don't run into any problems, but if you do, hopefully someone can chime in to help... but it is getting kind of late, so  feel free to search the forums - almost all problems have been encountered before by someone else!
<qcjn> what i d like, is to install something , in the ubuntu, i have now..So myth-buntu, would be the thing ?
<Shadow__X> tgm4883: yeah i know i have that selected already i was referring to myth-status doesnt thatg display mythtv related information when you log in through ssh
<qcjn> mrand, merci ! cjtinant aussi :)
<cjtinant> qcjn:   http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/User_Manual:Initial_Installation
<qcjn> ok
<qcjn> merci !
<qcjn> cjtinant, that looks to complex for me, for now :|
<cjtinant> sorry then,  that would be how to install from source...
<qcjn> thanks anyway
<rhpot1991> qcjn: http://www.mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu
<qcjn> rhpot1991, thanks
<rhpot1991> or sudo apt-get install mythbuntu-control-centre
<rhpot1991> and then it will be there like that screenshot
<rhpot1991> start there and you can look at the pdf mrand pasted for reference as to what is what
<rhpot1991> its older but it should do
<rhpot1991> not sure where our new one went to...
<qcjn> maybe id be better of with apt-get install mythbuntu-control-center ... maybe it s the most recent
<qcjn> reading right now the pdf
<rhpot1991> that installs the control-centre which will help you install all the goods
<qcjn> ok
<qcjn> ok, thanks guy's , i ' ll be back..have to go to sleep now...so saved the pdf...i ll read that
<cjtinant> rhpot1991:  where were you earlier....  I finally got my Frontend configured and working, then a series of crashes which corrupted MYSQL...  After fiddiling with it for a while I decided to reinstall....
<cjtinant> Can you check to see if I set this up correctly; moving files to another location.....
<cjtinant> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/d3d155178
<cjtinant> Created a txt file with Ultra Edit
<rhpot1991> cjtinant: looks pretty good, whats the point of it all though?
<rhpot1991> is /htpc a different drive?
<rhpot1991> also chmod -R (recursive) will help you with some of those
<tritium> Good evening, rhpot1991.  What's the latest on the hdhomerun_config_gui packaging?
<rhpot1991> tritium: in theory its done
<rhpot1991> waiting for the new lib* to be reviewed then I'll get the gui through revu
<rhpot1991> its on the testing PPA now
<tritium> Fantastic!  Nice work.
<tritium> Sounds like it'll be on track for inclusion in 10.04, which will be great.
<rhpot1991> tritium: heh I try, ya it should make it in no problems
<rhpot1991> and it should be pretty easy to just drop their new code with each release
<tritium> Awesome.
<cjtinant> rhpot1991: the /htpc is my storage drive....
<rhpot1991> cjtinant: why not mount that to /var/lib/mythtv ?
<rhpot1991> instead of symlinking (both will work, just wondering if there is a reason)
<cjtinant> Thougth if I have to reinstall Mythtv, the link is broke and I will lose the data....   Im still a noob at this
<rhpot1991> cjtinant: nah, its just directories with files, and all the important info is in your db as well
<rhpot1991> cjtinant: another option too is to just leave them where they are and in mythtv-setup point all the directories at your /htpc/blah
<rhpot1991> thats how I used to do it before I gave in and left it be
<cjtinant> I dont know ANYTHING about the databackup
<rhpot1991> db == database
<cjtinant> So, Just setup the additional directories in MythBackend option 6?
<cjtinant> I know the acronym, just dont know anything about it.... Didnt know it existed until I setup 9.10.....  Last build I was on was 8.04
<rhpot1991> your method should work fine, but the most direct method would be moving everything from /var/lib/mythtv into your /htpc, then deleting /var/lib/mythtv and mounting /htpc in /var/lib/mythtv
<rhpot1991> if I'm confusing you just ignore me and go ahead :)
<rhpot1991> there isn't a wrong way here
<cjtinant> ok, will use the file I made as it is easy to do....   Just cut and paste...
<cjtinant> Back to the - R (recursive)....   sudo chmod 775 -r /htpc/video/trailers
<cjtinant> Is that right?
<rhpot1991> cap R
<rhpot1991> and you can do sudo chmod -R 755 /htpc
<rhpot1991> and it will hit them all
<rhpot1991> same thing for chown
<rhpot1991> instead of having a dozen lines
<cjtinant> ahhh....  Dont need to do /htpc/*
<rhpot1991> adjust as needed
<cjtinant> k...  thanks....
<cjtinant> So with the settings I changed in file structure, I will NOT need to make changes in Mythtv-setup
<rhpot1991> well you still need to setup everything in there like your tuners
<rhpot1991> but you wont need to modify the storage groups, those point at the default locations already
<cjtinant> rhpot1991: thank you!!!  I struggle getting setting this up and occasionally come across bad information from the net.  Think it would have been best to set the mount point for the drive as /var/lib/mythtv
<cjtinant> Question that has plauged me for some time....   When setting the partitions in a NEW installation, the mount point for the second drive is not shown....  Does that mean anything?
<rhpot1991> prob that its not mounted anywhere by default
<rhpot1991> you could make a drive hold /home or /var if you wanted, etc
<cjtinant> example  sdb1:  NOTHING is shown...  If I had set the mount point to /var/lib/mythtv from a previous installation, upon reinstallation the path does not show when setting the partitions.
<cjtinant> I assume it is still there, just the partition software does not check previous mount points?
<cjtinant> Ah, would need to FSTAB after installation to set the mount point....
<cjtinant> I believe that would be the answer anyways.
<mmarre> Good morning. I am using the latest Mythbuntu together with a Technisat Skymaster HD2 (DVB-C). Everything is working fine except there is no program list available (EPG). Any hints? It worked well under mythdora.
<Essobi> mmarre: umm... run mythtv-setup
<Essobi> make sure you have the epg setup right
<Essobi> and let it populate the database when it's done running
<mmarre> Thx, but i did that already. I Also updated the database manually since I read in a transponder list manually (channels.conf) I set for all channels useonairguide=1
<mmarre> But still not work.
<mmarre> I also deleted the confoguration with "delete ALL cards" in mythtv-setup to erase the configuration in the database and reconfigured the card
<mmarre> No success.
<mmarre> Is there a way to check if something coming over the EPG stream?
<mmarre> Maybe it is a provider topic
<cjtinant> mmarre:  Not sure if this will be of help:  http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Channel_tuning_broken_with_DVB-C#modified_mythic.pl_solution
<Essobi> Mmm.
<hipitihop> I'm about to install a second usb tuner, anything I should know before I start ?
<hipitihop> so what is the ubuntu way to automaticaly load a kernel module on boot, I want to load "uinput"
<iosonoio> Hi! anyone know how can tell to mythtv default grabber to add the option --slow so that it download all the description of the channels for the EPG?
<iosonoio> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<iosonoio> anyone know how can tell to mythtv default grabber to add the option --slow so that it download all the description of the channels for the EPG?
<Abongile> Hi All please help, can't log in. I select the user and insert the passwod, on enter the login screen dissapears and returns, expecting user selection and password.
<Abongile> I could logon before but I ran ltsp-rebuild-client and the problem occured before I could log on but had no distributed media services and that's what I thought I was addressing with rebuild client.
<iosonoio> anyone know how can tell to mythtv default grabber to add the option --slow so that it download all the description of the channels for the EPG?
<Reid> anyone know a channel for C++  questions?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-01-08
<Reid> How do u change your name in IRC?
<Reid> I'm trying to /msg nickserv register ReiBuntu
<Reid> and it's saying "Reid is already registered."
<iamlindoro> You're signed in as reid, and trying to set reid's password to Reibuntu
<iamlindoro> so sign in as who you want to be (/nick ReiBuntu) and then do the above where ReiBuntu = password
<jst> Is the site down?
<puff> Hi.
<puff> I have a mythbuntu box that _was_ connected to a TV via s-video.  However, we replaced that TV with an HD and I need to order new hardware for HD-out... meanwhile, I'd like to just watch shows on this LCD monitor. H owever, after mythtv startup, the LCD goes blank, presumbly because it's switching to s-video-out.
<mattjackets> Hi all, I upgraded to 0.22 a few weeks ago, and mythmusic isn't reading id3 info from files with id3v1 tags.  thoughts?
<puff> How do I stop mythbuntu from kicking over into s-video-out mode on bootup?
<puff> _Bearing in mind that, sinc eit's in s-video out and I don't have an s-video device, I can't just use the GUI contorl to change it.
<cal_> anyone use mythbrowser?
<puff> Hm, okay, so I have the video just going to an LCD monitor, but  I'm not getting any audio out of the headphone jacks.
<puff> Now admittedly, some films I know so well I can hear the soundtrack in my head, but for most of them, I'd like audio :-).
<cjtinant> New install Mythbuntu v9.10 64 bit
<cjtinant> Ran 1 day without system crashing, then started again  ---> had to reinstall a day ago as the crashes broke MYSQL.
<cjtinant> Bythbackend.log has a lot of enteries:   [mpeg2video @ 0x7ff14dac5820]Missing picture start code
<cjtinant> Starting college soon and do not want to mess with it turing spring semester.  Any help???
<cjtinant> Also, seeing :   Error parsing: /home/mythbox/.mythtv/config.xml at line: 1  column: 1
<cjtinant> Configuration::Load - Error Msg: unexpected end of file
<Balsaq> where cani download the free version of mythbuntu?
<puff> Hi, anybody home?  I'm trying to get audio out on the headphone jack of my mythbuntu box.
<puff> Actually there are three headphone jacks;  one on the front panel, one on the motherboard on the back, and one on a separate sound card on the back.
<com_h> I always have trouble working out audio from ubuntu, I just play something turn up software volumes then try all holes until I find one with something coming out.
<puff> Sigh...
<puff> com_h: Any suggestions as to what to try, to get sound working?
<com_h> Have you tried my method of turn up all levels and then frantically plug into every hole?
<Scrooby> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Scrooby> hi
<Scrooby> Got a question regarding a mythtv backend hardware.
<Scrooby> I plan on using a hauppauge hvr-4000 in an backend only system
<Scrooby> Now i am still unsure about what processor speed to get. Some sources mention the processor speed to be rather irrelevant for the backend, others advice to use at least 2.4 Ghz ...
<Scrooby> The backend should be able to record HD material and stream it to one/multiple frontends
<rhpot1991> Scrooby: well the backend will do your commflagging and such, so that will go quicker with a better CPU, but if you aren't using it for HD playback then you don't really need top of the line
<rhpot1991> Scrooby: with VDPAU around now the HD playback issue isn't so much of an issue any longer either
<rhpot1991> hope that helps
<Scrooby> thanx
<immudium> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<alecj> anyone here an expert on Dibcom 3000 m-b, I lost support for the device since upgrading to 9.10?
<mrand> alecj: if no-one responds, other places to check out: #mythtv-users , or search on the mythbuntu forums or mythtv mailing list archive (http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/)
<mrand> also perhaps possible that the way the device is named/addressed is different.  udev?
<mrand> Best of luck!
<dmfrey> hi all. I enabled the weekly auto builds and wanted to install nvidia 190, i see it in the repos, but it doesn't appear in the hardware driver manager
<dmfrey> is the most appropriate way to install them from apt-get install nvidia-glx-190
<dmfrey> simulating removes 185
<dmfrey> i am questioning this as when i previously did this from the nvidia-vdpau ppa, it still seemed to need 185 installed as well
<dmfrey> nevermind, if i installe nvidia-190-modealiases it now registers in the hardware driver manager
<rhpot1991> dmfrey: didn't I tell you that already :)
<dmfrey> rhpot1991: sorry, it was late and I have been sick :)
<dmfrey> rhpot1991: i also upgraded the firmware on my hdpvr in my windows vm in virtualbox
<dmfrey> rhpot1991: it worked good and seems to have a better picture now in live tv
<rhpot1991> nice
<rhpot1991> I need to check mine again, pretty sure there is a newer one out
<dmfrey> rhpot1991: last one was dated in november 2009
<rhpot1991> ya mine was done before that I think
<dmfrey> rhpot1991: i still seem to have one outstanding issue with vdpau
<rhpot1991> dmfrey: whats that?
<dmfrey> rhpot1991: on fast motion, it shows a single line tear horizontally through the middle-upper portion of the screen
<rhpot1991> dmfrey: try disabling composite
<dmfrey> rhpot1991: seems to be a vdpau issue as the other profiles don't havve this
<dmfrey> i think it is already off
<rhpot1991> fast motion as in regular playback speed and not something silly right?
<rhpot1991> dmfrey: well its on by default unless you disable it
<rhpot1991> let me pastebin
<dmfrey> yes, fast motion from side-to-side in normal playback
<rhpot1991> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/d56e913df
<dmfrey> what's the TripleBuffer do?
<rhpot1991> dedicates more memory to 2d IIRC
<rhpot1991> supposed to help VDPAU
<dmfrey> nice, i will add that as well
<dmfrey> i thought i did previously, but it must have been before i wiped this frontend box
<dmfrey> i wonder if the compositing could have also been affecting the live tv in general...choppiness, etc
<dmfrey> i forget, are you running an 8400 card as well?
<dmfrey> rhpot1991: that looks much better
<rhpot1991> I have an ion box and a 9600gt
<dmfrey> rhpot1991: that's right
<dmfrey> rhpot1991: i will have to play around with that triplebuffer on this 8400 card
<dmfrey> rhpot1991: one of my girl's shows is in hd and seems to be a little choppy
<dmfrey> rhpot1991: i will have to look at some of these other settings on the vdpau wiki page as well
<rhpot1991> dmfrey: my ion box was pretty clean, but I needed those tweaks for my other one to stop tearing
<dmfrey> rhpot1991: i am hoping that intel wifi 5300 gets here todayd so i can finish setting up my ion box
<quinten> hi, i'm wondering if someone can help me think through a hardware problem i'm experiencing
<quinten> i build a myth box about 1 year ago. it just stopped working
<quinten> symptoms: sometimes it will display a POST screen, and sometimes it won't
<dmfrey> quinten: how's your powersupply?
<quinten> it appears the power supply is working
<quinten> but i'm not positive--it's a low wattage supply i guess
<quinten> 270 watts
<dmfrey> quinten: have you blown out any dust build up inside the case?
<quinten> at least the cd-rom lights up sometimes even if i have no POST
<quinten> i did blow out dust from the power supply
<quinten> not much in there
<dmfrey> quinten: was working on a server recently and it ended up blowing out the dust out of the heatsink/fan on the processord helped a lot
<quinten> first thing i tried was taking out the pvr-150 card, which did not lead to it consistently booting
<quinten> but worked the first time which made me suspect power supply could be an issue
<quinten> i also tried taking out one of the paired ram modules
<quinten> basically it seems like a lot of potential parts could be swapped out...
<quinten> new power supply will be a pain as it's custom and i'll have to pay almost the price of a new case to replace it
<quinten> does this sound at all like it could be motherboard failure related?
<dmfrey> quinten: can you get it to boot with just a bare minimum of hardware in it (i.e. no capture cards, minimum ram, etc)
<quinten> not consistently
<quinten> well, i take that back--i've tried once with one ram module and it worked, i haent' tried again
<dmfrey> quinten: are all your fans working?  could it be heat related?
<quinten> the other symptom is when i boot it says "no operating system found"
<quinten> on the times it gets to POST
<quinten> which could be a hard drive failure, but i've tried booting from the dvd drive with no success either
<dmfrey> quinten: you said the mobo is only about a year old?
<quinten> even though i've made sure its set to boot from CD in the bios
<quinten> yep, just over a year
<dmfrey> quinten: when that happens, does the post screen look ok?
<quinten> yes, it looks normal--except the message about no OS found
<quinten> i'm going to try booting from a USB stick tonight to see if that works
<dmfrey> rhpot1991: btw...how loud is that 9600gt?
<dmfrey> rhpot1991:  been thinking about upgrading, but want a silent card (not too many options out there)
<quinten> so, there are enough points of failure that appear possible it's hard for me to figure out what to replace
<quinten> i can't think that the hard drive failure along would stop it from POSTing
<dmfrey> quinten: true
<quinten> *alone
<quinten> i kind of remember that i couldn't install the OS from CD the firs time i set it up, i think i needed to use USB
<dmfrey> quinten: can you get into your bios and see what the temp is?
<quinten> it's cool, 45 degrees
<dmfrey> quinten: that is odd
<dmfrey> quinten: ok
<quinten> that was my very first guess
<quinten> temp
<quinten> i guess if i get it to boot from USB and find out hte hard drive is actually dead, that's one thing that will help
<dmfrey> quinten: barring the powersupply is not sending enough juice out, i would first guess ram then mobo
<quinten> here's what happens: i get it to POST once or twice, then it stops
<rhpot1991> dmfrey: I got a silent version, it takes up 2 slots though
<quinten> then it may start working an hour or two later
<dmfrey> rhpot1991: do you recall make/model?
<quinten> it worked for a year with that power supply with no problem. still a possibility?
<dmfrey> rhpot1991: i did see an zotac zone 220 that is silent, however it is only abailable in UK right now
<rhpot1991> gt 220 that is righ?
<rhpot1991> right now there is a msi 220 on newegg
<rhpot1991> lets see
<Shadow__X> superm1: so i enabled the testing ppa and installed mythtv-status and i can run it but it still doesnt show up in my motd what else do i need ot do
<rhpot1991> Shadow__X: do you have screen or byobu installed?
<Shadow__X> 6i have screen installed
<rhpot1991> Shadow__X: launch screen see if it shows up there
<rhpot1991> dmfrey: http://www.newegg.com/Product/NewProduct.aspx?Item=N82E16814125273&cm_re=silent_9600-_-14-125-273-_-Product
<Shadow__X> i am using screen now
<rhpot1991> thats what I have
<rhpot1991> asus also makes a model thats similar, but it has a weird heat pipe that didn't fit into my fusion case
<rhpot1991> dmfrey: this may or may not work as well: http://www.newegg.com/Product/NewProduct.aspx?Item=N82E16814127454&cm_re=msi_210-_-14-127-454-_-Product
<rhpot1991> VDPAU page says it will be similar to a 9500
<Shadow__X> isnt 120 alittle high for a 9600
<dmfrey> rhpot1991: nice looking card
<rhpot1991> dmfrey: http://www.newegg.com/Product/NewProduct.aspx?Item=N82E16814500072&cm_re=zotac_9500-_-14-500-072-_-Product
<rhpot1991> you have a few choices now
<rhpot1991> I'm waiting for a silent gt 2xx for my next one
<rhpot1991> Shadow__X: 1gb of ram and silent, but ya its pricey
<Shadow__X> yeah but 1gb ram isnt really helping you as much as it would if it was a better card
<dmfrey> rhpot1991: i would like to wait for that zotac silent 220
<Shadow__X> rhpot1991: it doesnt show up in screen why did you ask
<rhpot1991> dmfrey: I think they have a 220 and gt 220 coming out
<rhpot1991> Shadow__X: it does for me when I launch byobu
<rhpot1991> figured it might be similar
<dmfrey> rhpot1991: looks like newegg just changed their site around a bit
<Shadow__X> rhpot1991: nope
<Shadow__X> rhpot1991: even did dkpg reconfigure
<dmfrey> rhpot1991: http://zotac.com/index.php?option=com_wrapper&view=wrapper&Itemid=100025&lang=un
<dmfrey> rhpot1991: i kinda wish that one had ddr3 memory on it, however
<quinten> if i upgrade the motherboard, is there a good choice w/ onboard support for vdpau and hdmi audio?
<quinten> i bought this one because it has an 8200 chip, but i've never been able to get vdpau working with it
<dmfrey> quinten: i would use a card with dedicated memory on the card
<Shadow__X> quinten: according to wiki for vdpau it should work
<Shadow__X> just install the correct drivers
<rhpot1991> dmfrey: link doesn't work
<rhpot1991> dmfrey: http://pden.zotac.com/index.php?page=shop.browse&category_id=55&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1
<dmfrey> rhpot1991: first one in the list on the link you just posted
<rhpot1991> dmfrey: ya either of those top 2 should be good
<rhpot1991> just need to wait for them to sell the stupid things here
<dmfrey> rhpot1991: i hear ya
<dmfrey> rhpot1991: the same model with a fan/heatsink was only about $60-70 or so on newegg a few weeks ago
<quinten> Shadow__X: i did install the drivers. i think it may not have enough dedicated memory, but ther'es no place to change allocation of video memory in the bios
<quinten> i also read after the fact that the 8200 has limited vdpau capabilities, and i was trying to throw 1080i at it
<tuv0k> What should I check if my recordings are not showing up on my xbmc
<tuv0k> wouldn't that be the upnp server of mythtv?
<hackman> I don't have my "permanent" mythbox hardware yet.
<hackman> and I had this crazy idea to run mythbuntu from a USB stick, with /var/lib/mythtv mounted on (or symlinked to) an external eSATA drive, for example.
<hackman> crazy, right?
<rhpot1991> hackman: not really, I do similar with a frontend, usb stick and then nfs share for some videos
<]Oscar> I'm having very often segfault with frontend. last line in log are about failed bobdeint. It's "normal"??
<]Oscar> I have just updated to last nigthly build of mythbuntu 9.10
<mrand> ]Oscar: maybe try a different theme, then switch back to the one you are trying to use right now?  If you can reproduce it after that, please follow the directions here: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Debugging#Debugging_with_Ubuntu_packages
<]Oscar> Changed theme, it's the same... I'm going to debug... :(
<]Oscar> uhm,.. changing again theme solved,...
<yfwork> join #xbmc
<yfwork> sorry
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-01-09
<sudo_technician> anyone know how to change the video skip interval using the mouse scroll key
<sudo_technician> one thing I liked about winamp was using my wireless mouse as a remote control
<sudo_technician> to skip through video
<sudo_technician> by default I believe the scroll button activates next segment...I want to fast foward
<dododoo> help!! I turned on the nvidia driver [recommended] and now instead of a clean crisp 1920x1080, i have a somethingx768. I have it connected to my TV via HDMI and there is a horrible crackle, like a TV show that is not tuned....the nice thing is that with the driver on, I can listen to the shows I am watching....anyone get around these two things?
<dododoo> I am running mythbuntu 9.10
<tgm4883> dododoo, I assume you need to configure that in nvidia-settings
<tgm4883> you should be able to launch that from mythbuntu-control-centre
<puff> com_h1: Well, I turned up the volume in alsamixer, I can't find any other volume controls.  Can you point me at them?
<puff> Is there something special about getting the network up on mtyhbuntu?
<qcjn> hi, i m checking a videotutorial now , on how to install mythbuntu on showmedo.com . But i have a couple of questions. Like i have a 10 Gb partition, where i could install it. I have already a /boot, a /swap and a /home partition , i tought i'd share with another linux.I have a 250 Gb external HD, where i could save.  Could i do this kind of install ?
<qcjn> i have another computer to, that i use as a server, where ubuntu 8.04 is installed...so maybe i could just change my wintv pvr 150 card in there, and use this one instead ?
<qcjn> It has Samba, apache, mysql already installed
<com_h1> Hi Puff, The other thing I can think of would be in the myth frontend, under setup, General, the 4th page in has some audio settings, Mine are Audio output Device: ALSA:default, Passthrough output device: default, Max Audio Channels: Stereo, Upmix:- Passive, then the bottom 3 tick boxes not ticked
<com_h1> Then on the Next page, Audio Mixer: ticked Use Internal Volume controls, Mixer Device: ALSA:-  Default, Mixer Controls: Master, Master Mixer Volume: 100, PCM Mixer Volume: 100, independent muting unticked.
<puff> com_h1: Hm, interestingly, I have four checkboxes, th first three are unchecked but the fourth is "use internal volume" and it' schecked.
<puff> Is there some trick to getting networking working in mythbuntu?
<com_h1> I just check my myth box and It has a PCI sound card and it is using the Green output
<puff> com_h1: Hm, not sure that's what idid it, but I unchecked "use internal volume" and tried every hole and got osund.  Now it's too loud, how do I turn it down? :-)
<puff> I have a light-green jack on the front of the case, a pink, light green and blue/darkgreen jack on th emoterhboard, and a light green and blue/darkgreen jack on a card. The blue jack on the card is the one that has sound.
<com_h1> On that 2nd audio setup page it has master volume level, does that turn it down for you?
<puff> Can it be controlled while th emovie is playing?
<puff> And is there an option to change the list-of-videos from folder to list format?
<puff> "2nd audio page" being?
<puff> is that after the 4th page under Setup/General?
<com_h1> yep
<puff> Hnm, I don't see anything like that.
<puff> I may be out of date on this install... but I can't get the network working.
<com_h1> I've only ever adjusted level on my external speakers, pressing M when browsing videos brings up a menu where you can change the view
<com_h1> Can you browse the web with firefox if you exit the mythtv frontend?
<puff> No, I cn't get a dhcp response iwth dhclient.
<com_h1> strange
<com_h1> not a bung cable?
<puff> Tested it in the box I'm using to chat with you now.
<puff> There's gotta be a way to change the volume when watching the show. Hm.
<com_h1> Yeah, You'd imagine so, not something like V, or the arrow keys? You've probably tried that already
<puff> It appears to use the arrow keys for fast-forward/reverse
<puff> Gee, maybe I should check the manual :-).
<qcjn> can mythbuntu be tried as live cd ?
<rhpot1991> qcjn: yes frontend only
<qcjn> so, i couldn't really test first
<qcjn> thanks, i ll be back, going to sleep now
<zinn_dev> Email Timer
<disc-q> good morning
<disc-q> someone here?
<disc-q> Finally got my HD LCD and my htpc running mythbuntu, but i need some help understanding this whole 1080p, under/overscan, ati thing
<disc-q> My LCD is set to "Just scan" so bringing the right resolution should be part of my htpc.
<disc-q> I got a MA785GMT Motherboard with the ati 4200 chip and the LDC is connected using the HDMI2 Port (not HDMI1/DVI)
<disc-q> *LCD
<disc-q> deactivating overscan using the ati tool gives me a big black border around my desktop on the screen
<disc-q> adjusting the screen size using the over/underscan panel helps, but i'm not sure if this is the right way to go. Does using over/underscan affect the native 1080p output in any way?
<disc-q> What would be the best setting?
<hardeegk> need help with basic config growing tired about to give up on myth
<hardeegk> have tried to build 3 machines, getting stuck same place every time I think
<dododoo> help
<dododoo> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<bubba_> Would anyone be able to help me with recording via firewire on a Motorola 6200?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-01-10
<ripperda> Hi, I'm having trouble connecting a remote frontend to my backend. the frontend starts, but hangs after seemingly connecting to the DB
<ripperda> I see "Testing network connectivity to 'htpc00'; New DB connection, total: 1", then things stop
<cmdln> hello
<ripperda> hmm, got my earlier problem worked out, but still having problems
<ripperda> i can start the frontend, but it complains about connecting to the db
<ripperda> I have the remote hostname set correctly, but in the output, mythcontext is trying to connect to the localhost and fails
<ripperda> am I supposed to run mythtv-setup on frontends that have no local backend?
<cmdln> when was the last time channel.conf import worked?
<cmdln> ripper there is a setup inside the frontend
<cmdln> you tell it what db to connect ot
<cmdln> can you connect to the remote db with mysql client?
<cmdln> from the box your frontend is on
<cmdln> mysql typically comes only listening on localhost, you have to change the bind address
<ripperda> cmdln, yes, I've been working through problems. I had configured frontend in the setup page, but now it goes straight to that page whenever I start the frontend
<cmdln> can you connect with mysql cli?
<ripperda> working on mysql right now. I can connect local on the backend, but not from the frontend. looking at some web pages right now
<cmdln> edit /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<ripperda> yes, I commented out the bind line
<cmdln> change bind-address from 127.0.0.1 to either the ip of the interface
<cmdln> or to 0.0.0.0
<cmdln> you gotta bind it to something
<cmdln> 0.0.0.0 is all interfaces
<ripperda> ok, will change it and give it another try
<cmdln> yeh change that
<cmdln> restart mysql
<cmdln> you should be ok then
<cmdln> as long as there is no firewall
<ripperda> ok
<ripperda> hmm, no luck yet
<cmdln> did you restart mysql?
<cmdln> see if you can telnet to 3306 (mysql port) from the frontend
<cmdln> mysql must be listening on the right interface
<cmdln> and you have to have a user on mysql with proper permissions to connect from that host
<ripperda> ok, I did restart mysql, although I see this output:
<ripperda>  * Stopping MySQL database server mysqld                                                                                    [ OK ]
<ripperda>  * Starting MySQL database server mysqld                                                                                    [ OK ]
<ripperda>  * Checking for corrupt, not cleanly closed and upgrade needing tables.
<cmdln> that looks normal
<ripperda> ah that last line is fine, for some reason I was thinking it indicated it didn't close cleanly
<ripperda> ok, tried telneting in, get this (which may be normal):
<ripperda> Trying 192.168.1.11...
<ripperda> Connected to htpc00.
<ripperda> Escape character is '^]'.
<ripperda> =
<ripperda> 5.1.37-1ubuntu5�]d\$<@leV_X{$;?iu/
<cmdln> thats good
<cmdln> you connected
<cmdln> now try with mysql client
<ripperda> ok, so that means mysql is configured correctly?
<cmdln> well it means mysql is listnedng and accepting connections from the other host
<cmdln> that dosnt mean its correct
<cmdln> from the frontedn
<ripperda> got it
<ripperda> ok, tried this:
<ripperda> mysql mythconverg -h htpc00 -u mythtv -p
<ripperda> Enter password:
<ripperda> and entered the password:
<ripperda> 5mRYWsZD
<ripperda> but I get:
<ripperda> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'192.168.1.109' (using password: YES)
<cmdln> that should match what you see in /etc/mythtv/config.xml on the backend
<cmdln> the password that is
<ripperda> ok, let me check that to verify
<ripperda> ok, yes, that matches
<cmdln> guessing you dont have proper permissions for the user
<cmdln> on the db server
<cmdln> mysql -uroot -pmysqlrootpassword
<cmdln> grant all on mythconverg.* to 'mythtv@%' identified by '5mRYWsZD';
<ripperda> interesting, I was trying the same thing on the actual server
<cmdln> did it work ?
<ripperda> this works: mysql mythconverg  -u mythtv -p
<cmdln> sure
<ripperda> this does not: mysql mythconverg -h htpc00 -u mythtv -p
<ripperda> ie, if I just do the localhost, it works fine, but I explicitly tell it the hostname/ip it does not
<ripperda> but your previous comment may be key
<cmdln> right
<ripperda> I saw that online, but was dumb and did 'password' rather than plugging in the actual password
<ripperda> I'll try that
<cmdln> because you only have a grant that allows access for the mythtv user from localhost
<cmdln> that grant should fix it
<cmdln> i think
<cmdln> not a mysql guru
<ripperda> sure, I'll give it a shot. understood. thanks for the help
<cmdln> will be close though
<ripperda> ok, made progress
<ripperda> I can connect via mysql cli on both systems
<cmdln> cool
<ripperda> mythfrontend starts properly again
<cmdln> now try the frontend
<ripperda> however I still get "could not connect to the master backend server -- is it running?"
<ripperda> let me get the output
<cmdln> you need to restart mythtv-backend
<cmdln> on the backend
<ripperda> ok, will try that
<ripperda> but in the mythfrontend output, I don't see the failure to connect to the DB, but I see:
<ripperda> MythContext: Connecting to backend server: 127.0.0.1:6543 (try 1 of 1)
<ripperda> when the backend server should be on 192.168.1.11
<cmdln> and in the frontend setup you have the right ip?
<ripperda> I should, but I'll double-check, just restarted the backend
<ripperda> hmm, yes, I have the right hostname (with the right ip/hostname translation in /etc/hosts)
<cmdln> mm
<ripperda> and I see the frontend output connecting the mysql server correctly
<cmdln> check /etc/mythv/
<ripperda> it just looks like MythContext is configured differently/somewhere else
<cmdln> mmm
<cmdln> dunno
<cmdln> look in /etc/mythtv
<cmdln> on the frontend
<cmdln> see if there are any plain txt files that have some config in em
<ripperda> I checked through those, but they all looked correct. I'll keep digging around
<ripperda> thanks for helping out with the mysql stuff, that helped a lot
<cmdln> np
<iamlindoro> ripperda, Your backend is configured to run on 127.0.0.1
<iamlindoro> run mythtv-setup on the backend, step 1, general
<iamlindoro> both IP addresses on that page must be externally accessible
<iamlindoro> (and in the case of a single backend, the same)
<cmdln> any idea what the best way to migrate channel data is?
<cmdln> cant import channels.conf, aparently thats busted
<ripperda> iamlindoro, thanks, looking at it right now
<cmdln> i tried just moving the channel table
<cmdln> that didnt work out well
<cmdln> couldnt tune
<cmdln> is there information elsewhere that I missed when I grabbed the channel table?
<ripperda> iamlindoro, do I need to enter the ip number there, or is a hostname valid?
<cmdln> hostname should be fine ripper
<iamlindoro> ripperda, IP address only
<iamlindoro> no, hostname is not fine
<cmdln> oh
<cmdln> interesting
<cmdln> oh its the address it binds to
<ripperda> ok, going with IP address
<cmdln> iamlindoro: any idea on moving the channel maps?
<ripperda> awesome, its working now
<ripperda> I can watch tv via the frontend now (if a little jerky)
<ripperda> thanks much guys
<ripperda> !
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about
<iamlindoro> cmdln, channel layouts aren't meant to be moved between systems-- the only supported method to do something like that is to backup and restore the database
<iamlindoro> channels are cross referenced among about a dozen database tables
<cmdln> i spent hours mapping that qam data
<cmdln> theres gotta be a good way
<cmdln> has the channels.conf import ever worked well?
<cmdln> I have a script that will generate a channels.conf from the db
<iamlindoro> What's wrong with restoring your database?
<cmdln> mmm
<cmdln> i guess i can do that
<ripperda> ok, now a (subjective) config question about dvds/videos
<ripperda> I've been ripping my dvds to iso images for use around the house by mythtv
<ripperda> I have a myth-backend, a NAS for the isos, and frontends
<ripperda> I was going to have the backend physically near the NAS and use storage groups to stream the videos to the frontends
<ripperda> but storage groups in 22 don't support streaming isos
<ripperda> so is the "right" thing to do to point all of the frontend filepaths to the NAS location?
<foxbuntu> ripperda, for .22, yes
<foxbuntu> ripperda, mount the nas to the frontends and point to that
<ripperda> foxbuntu, ok, thanks. do you have experience with that? how well does that work?
<ripperda> hmm, I was worried about network latency and pulling the file, but mythvideo should be able to pull parts of the iso as it plays back
<ripperda> I'll experiment and see how well it works
<cmdln> humm
<cmdln> i restored my database to my new backend
<cmdln> yay the channel map didnt get hosed
<foxbuntu> ripperda, it all depends on your network and nas
<cmdln> but boo, i cant tune
<ripperda> foxbuntu, understood
<cmdln> any idea what i might be overlooking?
<foxbuntu> cmdln, I assume you restored your DB for a reason other than fun, so I am wondering if your external channel changer script is still in place/tested/working
<cmdln> Im using an hdhomerun
<foxbuntu> cmdln, aright...
<cmdln> installing the frontend on the backend now to see if it works there
<cmdln> nop same
<foxbuntu> cmdln, usually when the HDHR doesnt tune its a connectivity issue
<cmdln> i didnt have to do anything special to get the hdhomerun working
<foxbuntu> cmdln, try this on the backend: hdhomerun_config discover
<cmdln> it found it
<foxbuntu> cmdln, ok, now try this
<foxbuntu> sudo /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend restart
<cmdln> ok its restarted
<foxbuntu> cmdln, try tuning
<cmdln> cant from myth
<cmdln> i get the playback starting screen
<cmdln> then it hops back
<foxbuntu> aright
<foxbuntu> cmdln, cat /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log | pastebinit
<foxbuntu> provide me that url
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu: I have the HDHR config gui on the testing ppa, might help here
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, maybe
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, we' see what the logs have to say first
<cmdln> ha
<cmdln> thanks
<cmdln> just needed to look
<cmdln> couldnt creat ring buffer, perm issue on the recordings dir
<foxbuntu> cmdln, glad to help ;)
<cmdln> anyone know what the deal will be with the cable card version
<cmdln> thats supposed to come out sometime
<cmdln> ie if i have a cable card will the cable card be able to get the virtual channel map updates from the provider?
<foxbuntu> cmdln, well they were going to annouce at CES, but I havent heard more than that
<foxbuntu> cmdln, it will depend on your provider and how much cablecard support they will provide
<cmdln> mmm
<foxbuntu> cmdln, at this point very few of the cable providers offer/support the cablecard spec
<foxbuntu> cmdln, and more importantly the CableCard 2.0 spec
<cmdln> mmm
<cmdln> our cable provider usualy impliments stuff fairly fast
<cmdln> for a small town anyway
<cmdln> im just ticked they dont provide the qam mappings
<foxbuntu> cmdln, many dont
<foxbuntu> cmdln, thus Schedules Direct
<cmdln> schedules direct dosnt give you the qam channels though, just the virtual cable channels right?
<cmdln> its my understanding the providers will futz with the qam channels and move them around, but leave the virtual channel the same for all the cable boxes
<cmdln> i just dont think i should have to pay for cable boxes to find my channels
<foxbuntu> cmdln, well if th cable provider send the call sign schedules direct will match up in the db with it
<cmdln> and the one free one they provide dosnt work with HD
<cmdln> how can I tell if they send the call sign?
<foxbuntu> cmdln, I agree and wish I didnt, but there is allot of content that doesnt come on the QAM here
<cmdln> i didnt see it when i did a manual scan
<foxbuntu> cmdln, well somtimes the channel will show "ABCDT" or similar on the QAM
<foxbuntu> cmdln, but it will contain the QAM channel number
<cmdln> mmm
<foxbuntu> cmdln, if it doesnt even do that then, no, schedules direct is of no help
<cmdln> yeh where would the channel "show" that
<cmdln> when i was making my map i filled in the callsign
<cmdln> should i see it in the output when i do a hdhomerun_config scan?
<foxbuntu> not all of them will but it will be easily visible if the EIT data from the cable provider has it
<foxbuntu> cmdln, no
<foxbuntu> cmdln, channel scan in MythTV
<foxbuntu> er... mythtv-setup
<cmdln> so i shouldnt have to do anything special?
<foxbuntu> nope
<cmdln> ive seen a checkbox somewhere about eit
<cmdln> but i dont see it in the scan config
<foxbuntu> nope
<foxbuntu> just run a full scan on QAM 256
<cmdln> mmm i know some people in the head end, maybe i can get them to start broadcasting that
<cmdln> cause when i did that the first time, i just got numbers for the call sign
<cmdln> so here is a good one for ya
<foxbuntu> yeah...if the callsign isnt there
<cmdln> i havent done the second tuner yet
<foxbuntu> what second tuner?
<cmdln> im just going to hook it to the same input
<cmdln> the other tuner in the hdhr
<foxbuntu> you dont have to scan both
<cmdln> thank god
<foxbuntu> you only need the data once
<cmdln> docs online seeemed to make it sound like that
<foxbuntu> ah
<foxbuntu> cmdln, the HDHR supports multirec as well since .22
<cmdln> multirec?
<foxbuntu> cmdln, it can tune to multiplexes
<foxbuntu> cmdln, the HD signal for QAM/ATSC is broadcast on multiplexes which means several channels may be on the same multiplex
<cmdln> right
<foxbuntu> cmdln, I have my HDHR setup to record 6 channels at a time
<cmdln> 6?
<foxbuntu> yup
<foxbuntu> 3 per tuner
<cmdln> mmmmm
<cmdln> how
<cmdln> lol
<cmdln> you recording all the other programs on that channel?
<cmdln> or you pick 6 independant
<foxbuntu> if you look at the tuner config (I think the last page) it asks how many simultaious recordings this tuner can do, just shove a number in there...it will figure out which channels are on the same multiple
<foxbuntu> x
<cmdln> input groups?
<foxbuntu> cmdln, no, most of my local HD channels (ABC/FOX/NBC/ect) on QAM are on like 2 multiplexes
<foxbuntu> cmdln, nope, its on the tuner it self
<foxbuntu> in mythtv-setup
<cmdln> damn i need to hit wikipedia
<Zinn> cmdln: Please watch your language.
<cmdln> sorry
<cmdln> heh
<foxbuntu> cmdln, hes a bot
<cmdln> yeah
<foxbuntu> cmdln, but yes ;
<foxbuntu> :)
<cmdln> realized right after i appologised to him
<cmdln> heh
<foxbuntu> haha
<cmdln> so does it matter what you set max recordings to?
<foxbuntu> nope
<foxbuntu> in theory
<cmdln> hum
<foxbuntu> it will only record based on the multiplexes
<cmdln> i dont understand what the multiplexes are
<foxbuntu> I dont know of any negative results for setting it too high (if there is a too high)
<foxbuntu> cmdln, think of them as the next level up of containers for braodcast data
<cmdln> ok but how do i know what content is broadcast on what multiplex?
<foxbuntu> cmdln, the levels are TV Show -> Channels -> Multiplex
<foxbuntu> cmdln, you could look it up in the DB, but there is no need to know
<cmdln> ok and the multiplex  is commonly reffered to as the "program id"
<cmdln> that right?
<foxbuntu> no
<cmdln> oh
<foxbuntu> it is a multiplex
<foxbuntu> program id is the episode information
<foxbuntu> recording date and so one
<cmdln> so my basic digital tv
<cmdln> i have qam channels
<cmdln> like 27.3
<cmdln> or 27-3
<cmdln> the 3?
<foxbuntu> nope its mre specific to the particular episode of a show that is playing
<cmdln> huh
<cmdln> ill have to dig around
<cmdln> right now its too much magic :)
<cmdln> im just happy to have my mythbox working again
<cmdln> been down for 2 years
<cmdln> heh
<cmdln> died before a move, decided id wait till after the digital switchover to mess again
<cmdln> boy have i missed it
<cmdln> this little hdhr is great though
<cmdln> just being able to use it with vlc is interesting
<foxbuntu> cmdln, geez, I would die without my myth at this point
<foxbuntu> lol
<ripperda> so I found that playing back movies works for some, but not others. most likely due to file size
<ripperda> so playing around with researching how to speed that up
<ripperda> I had my NAS share mounted via CIFS/SMB, so did a quick, dirty, non-scientific comparison between that and NFS
<ripperda> just copied multiple mp3/flac files
<ripperda> NFS is much faster, copies files in a little under half the time
<ripperda> eg. ~1.8 seconds on SMB for a 8 MB file, vs .77 on NFS
<cmdln> foxbuntu: yeh the only reason i didnt die is because i would just dl the shows i wanted to watch heh
<ripperda> a 40 MB file took ~8-10 seconds on SMB, vs 3.7 seconds on NFS
<foxbuntu> ripperda, this is known/common NFS is quite a bit faster than SMB
<ripperda> foxbuntu, I should have known, likely due to lighter-weight transactions w/ no access/security?
<foxbuntu> ripperda, thats part of it
<Easy_Rider9999> Hallo has anybody got idle detection working with mythbuntu 9.10?
<]Oscar> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<]Oscar> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<gocsp> hello
<gocsp> i connected my pc with dvi to hdmi with the tv
<gocsp> and now the font size is very big
<gocsp> if i connect it with vga (same resolution) all is okay
<gocsp> idea?
<abarbaccia> hey
<abarbaccia> anyone getting a tvdb xml error as of late?
<iamlindoro> TVDB API is down
<iamlindoro> thus the error
<iamlindoro> a fairly common occurence, you just need to wait until it comes back up whenever that happens
<cmdln> thanks for the suggestion iamlindoro last night, moving the whole db was easy enough, but seems like would be useful to export/import channel lineups
<cmdln> any hardware recomendations for a frontend thats almost silent and can do HD plus scores high on the WAF
<LetsGo67> How do I configure my Hauppage card?
<rhpot1991> !frontend | cmdln
<Zinn> cmdln: Ion Boxes make a great frontend.  http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/2
<cmdln> thanks rhpot1991
<cmdln> that does look pretty good
<cmdln> I had heard that linux couldnt do audio over hdmi, looks like that was either stale or just wrong info
<rhpot1991> old info, it can now
<cmdln> now i just need to find the perfect remote
<cmdln> dont think they are quite making them
<cmdln> soon though
<cmdln> android devices
<cmdln> like the ipod touch but android based
<cmdln> so non-directional
<cmdln> multi room capable
<rhpot1991> get a harmony they are good
<cmdln> ive got one
<rhpot1991> need something to receive IR though
<cmdln> but what i dont like is waiting for the ir
<cmdln> the macros that turn on the tv and the stereo etc ...
<cmdln> error prone and slow
<cmdln> need to be able to control my tv power from the PC
<cmdln> stereo could just stay on all the time
<foxbuntu> cmdln, commandIR is a multi unit IR blaster with decent lirc support
<cmdln> yeah, the ir blaster dosnt have a high WAF
<foxbuntu> cmdln, what do you mean by WAF?
<cmdln> wife approval factor
<foxbuntu> ah
<foxbuntu> lol
<cmdln> heh
<cmdln> yeah
<foxbuntu> why not?
<foxbuntu> you can hide them pretty well
<cmdln> the wire running along somewhere
<cmdln> poking out
<cmdln> adhesive to the ir sensor
<foxbuntu> meh, tell her where her place is...that will help the WAF
<foxbuntu> lmai
<cmdln> LOL
<foxbuntu> lmao*
 * foxbuntu understands WAF all too well
<cmdln> tvs need to have network capability and be able to be controlled with an api
<cmdln> i know you can control some tvs over usb
<Daviey> I can control mine via serial
<cmdln> even my 60 inch dosnt have serial
<cmdln> oh well
<cmdln> still not too bad to use 2 remotes one just to power on the tv
<cmdln> i like the way my harmony feels
<cmdln> but its too slow
<cmdln> id prefer to just use an android device
<cmdln> over the network
<rhpot1991> cmdln: do you have some old harmony or something?
<cmdln> i suppose
<rhpot1991> my 890 kills any other remote combo I've ever touched
<cmdln> its several years old
<rhpot1991> 880 correction
<cmdln> dont remember the model
<cmdln> going to hook up mymote soon
<cmdln> so i can use my iphone
<cmdln> but im chomping at the bit to get rid of my iphone
<cmdln> dont get me wrong, best phone ive ever had
<cmdln> but it just sucks in comparison to android
<rhpot1991> drmphone...
<cmdln> jailbroken its not bad
<cmdln> but still
<cmdln> i want an android device
<cmdln> ATT network here is better than verizons
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, the harmony I had beta tested awhile back with my system was crappy slow too
<cmdln> so i want to stick with that
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, I can click 3x faster with my uber old mce
<cmdln> might get the backflip
<foxbuntu> cmdln, not going to spring for a Nexus One?
<foxbuntu> ;)
<cmdln> heh
<cmdln> i work for Mot
<cmdln> ill pad my own bank account thanks
<cmdln> lol
<foxbuntu> heh
<cmdln> too bad the droid isnt on ATT net, id have that
<cmdln> blows the iphone out of the water
<foxbuntu> only one you can get is the Nexus One
<foxbuntu> but at full retail...
<foxbuntu> :(
<cmdln> only what i can get?
<cmdln> the backflip will be out soon
<cmdln> its interesting formfactor
<foxbuntu> android (at the moment)
<cmdln> ah right
<cmdln> i think the backflip looks interesting though
<cmdln> that will be out q1
<cmdln> on ATT
<cmdln> or so i hear
<cmdln> heck yeah
<cmdln> just got mymote workin
<cmdln> that is groovy
<cmdln> wayyyyyy more responsive than an IR remote
<cmdln> lol
<cmdln> think about it
<cmdln> no more losing the remote control
<cmdln> if you lose it in the couch cushins or something you can just call it to find it
<cmdln> ROFLMAO
<cmdln> is there still no way to backup the newer dvds with linux? (arccos/ripguard protected)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-01-03
<ragix> Hey guys.
<ragix> Could someone give me some advice on setting up my wireless ethernet connection to be active at boot time
<ragix> as in, before cifs shares are mounted
<damagednoob> i have an audio cd that i can play in vlc on a mythtv installation. when i try and scan/import the cd inside the mythtv frontend, it doesn't find the cd. any ideas?
<chraist> Hi im using a hauppauge hvr-2200 card. I will use both the analog and dvb-t support on this card. Witch version is the best. 10.10 or the 10.04 lts? Anything better with the 10.10 release?
<chraist> Thinking of the 10.04 cause it's a LTS :/
<mrand> chraist: Looks like you'll have to take a few (but easy) manual steps to get that card working on both 10.10 and 10.04: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware-nonfree/+bug/579783
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #579783 in linux-firmware-nonfree (Ubuntu): “Hauppauge hvr-2200 firmware not included”
<mrand> (I'm referring to the .deb that is attached to that ticket - just need to install that)
<mrand> So, the short answer is that I'd probably go with the latest version (10.10) in hopes that it includes a newer kernel with any possible bug fixes for that or any other device.  Also, you might do some searching - I don't know if analog support is complete on that card or not.
<patdk-wk> I guess I should give my hvr-2250 a shot then, it's been on the shelf for the last year or so, since no analog drivers
<mrand> patdk-wk, chraist: looks like analog support may not be there yet: http://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-media/msg26406.html
<Zinn> [www.spinics.net] Re: Hauppauge HVR-2200 analog -- Linux media
<mrand> I believe 2.6.37 kernel is supposed to be in 11.04, so there *might* be driver support there for analog.
<chraist> mrand: The analog is supported for linux. http://www.kernellabs.com/blog/?cat=3     I'll think i will go for the 10.10 version to test. thx.
<Zinn> [www.kernellabs.com] saa7164 – KernelLabs.com
<chraist> Zinn: :)
<Zinn> Hi chraist, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<tmkt> Ola
<tmkt> Lately...my myth box can't run more then a day without a full system lockup
<tmkt> anyone running into this?
<tmkt> using 0.24 - this behaviour started about a month ago
<tmkt> versions of 0.24 previous to this were fine
<tgm4883> tmkt, did you upgrade the mythbuntu version at the same time?
<tgm4883> I haven't seen any issues like that with 0.24
<mrand> I've seen some crashes, but no lockups.
<tmkt> yeah...have 10.01
<tmkt> 10.10
<tmkt> sorry
<tmkt> updating everyday hoping that an update fixes it
<tgm4883> tmkt, probably not an issue with mythtv then, likely an underlying OS issue
<tmkt> but i was running 10.10 for a good month before with no issues
<tmkt> early to mid december....lockups started
<tmkt> i had added a hvr-850 to the mix
<tmkt> but removed that to see if that would help
<tmkt> and no go
<tmkt> asking here..before i download and format and reinstall
<rhpot1991> smells like hardware
<mrand> tmkt: hate to suggest it, but it might be memory or some other hardware problem that started up.
<rhpot1991> lockup might be ram, I'd test that
<mrand> jinks rhpot1991
<rhpot1991> heh
<tgm4883> yep I agree
<tmkt> guess tonight i'll disable mythbackend/frontend
<tmkt> and see if it makes it through the night
<rhpot1991> I wonder if I'm the only one who has been really confused by the keyboard logo thing on the latest ubuntu cd?
<rhpot1991> booted up last night, said wait where is memtest
<tmkt> longest uptime in the last month has been 4 hrs
<tgm4883> entire system lockups aren't due to userland applications
<mrand> tgm4883's right.   tmkt - you sure that the whole machine is locked up?  Can't ssh in?  Or switch to a different virtual screen (alt-f1 I believe)?
<tmkt> can't ssh in
<tmkt> keyboard status links blinking on/off
<rhpot1991> blinking means crash IIRC
<tmkt> hardware crash?
<rhpot1991> system
<tmkt> guess i can try the spare video card i have
<tmkt> and disable on board on
<tmkt> one
<tmkt> can't find anything in the logs..guessing the crash happens before anything has a chance to write
<rhpot1991> test the memory
<tmkt> on bootup..not getting any memory check errors
<mrand> tmkt: with memtest86.  overnight preferrably
<mrand> not the bootup memory test
<rhpot1991> I doubt you would
<rhpot1991> you need to use it to find the issues normally
<tmkt> ok..installing memtester right now
<rhpot1991> tmkt: use an ubuntu iso, and use memtest from there
<rhpot1991> may be on the mythbuntu iso too, I forget
<tmkt> cok
<tmkt> i'll give that a shot
<mrand> I think most installs and live cd's have it
<tgm4883> tmkt, blinking? thats a kernel crash
<rhpot1991> if you have something bad you can start moving the dimms around to verify its a stick and not the motherboard
<tgm4883> which IIRC isn't something mythtv can cause
<tmkt> yeah..blinking.
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: keyboard led I think he is saying was blinking
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, yep
<rhpot1991> I've seen that once upon a time
<tgm4883> it's a kernel panic
<tmkt> ah yes...that memtest is in the menu before installing ubuntu
<rhpot1991> tmkt: yep, on the newest one you have to hit something on the keyboard when the icon shows up, otherwise it goes right into install/try mode
<tmkt> what a pain
<tmkt> just locked up again
<tmkt> just glad i know it probably has nothing to do with the new tuner
<thopiekar> hi
<thopiekar> I got a problem using you distro.. maybe someone followed the discussion at #mythtv-users..
<thopiekar> when pressing on a button e.g. the button "KEY_RIGHT" the mythfrontend is receiving on every button 2 actions..
<thopiekar> that means here that it gets 2 button pushes..
<thopiekar> xbmc works well, doesn't have that problem there.,
<thopiekar> irw also shows one feedback from the lirc socket for each button
<thopiekar> can you help me with that?
<thopiekar> btw. the .lircd/mythtv file which is linked to .mythtv/lircrc was created with mythbuntu-lircrc-generator
<rhpot1991> thopiekar: what kind of remote?
<abarbaccia> hey guys, do the autobuilds pull from git yet?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-01-04
<tgm4883> hmm 11 minutes
<tgm4883> yes they do btw
<blud> I'm having problems with my playback. For some reason it plays the video back at like 2x speed
<blud> long story short, supposedly I need to reset my settings by doing mysql < mc.sql
<blud> but when i do it says access denied for root
<blud> so.. where can i find or set my mysql password? Apparently the mythbuntu install set it
<superm1> blud, your default mysql password for the 'mythtv' mysql user is your standard user password
<rhpot1991> superm1: since when do we do that, I thought it was random generated still
<superm1> oh sorry you're right
<superm1> the mysql root password is
<superm1> the standard user password
<superm1> the mysql mythtv user password is the random one
<rhpot1991> yep thought so
<tyce_> anyone using one of the new mac minis as a frontend?
<superm1> have they been hacked?
<tyce_> mac mini, not appleTV
<MoMo> i have installed mythbuntu on top of an existing ubuntu 10.10 install.  my question is, when watching tv is there a way to fill the screen.  in other words when running mythbuntu, the ubuntu task bar on top and bottom are seen
<pravin> I have a TV capture card installed in my computer, I installed MeTV  and tried to watch TV in ubuntu but i was unable to because MeTV does not recognize my tv tuner card. This is what I get on lspci command http://paste.ubuntu.com/550222/ plz help
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<MoMo> i have installed mythbuntu on top of an existing ubuntu 10.10 install.  my question is, when watching tv is there a way to fill the screen.  in other words when running mythbuntu, the ubuntu task bar on top and bottom are seen
<patdk-wk> heh, you must be running mythfrontend in a window then, instead of fullscreen
<MoMo> how to i change that
<mrand> MoMo, there is a setting in one of the  frontend setup screens as I recall.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-01-05
<babelfish1> kind of a dumb question, but mythbuntu hides many of the system administration panels (e.g., on hard drive partitions), any quick way to add such things back to hte gui?
<kcorcoran__> newbie here - hoping for some guidance to get mythbuntu up and running.  ubuntu v10.10 and installed mybuntu - looking for help on next steps or links to a guide.  anyone?
<MoMo> so i'm looking through the setup options for the frontend -- how do i make the frontend go full screen.  It's not windowed (doesn't have the x button, etc in the top) however the top and bottom task bar are still visible
<MoMo> (this is a myth upgrade from regular ubuntu 10.10)
<tgm4883> MoMo, you disable compiz, or enable legacy mode in compiz
<MoMo> how do i do this?
<MoMo> but no i haven't done either
<MoMo> ?
<MoMo> does anyone have cox cable?
<rhpot1991> nope
<rhpot1991> something like that you may be better trying on the mailing list or in #mythtv-users
<rhpot1991> !mailing%
<Zinn> The MythTV Users mailing list is located at: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/
<rhpot1991> MoMo: ^
<MoMo> I'm just trying to figure out the best way to connect my backend box ... with a capture card? or buy the tunerbox from the cable company ... the capture card's picture isn't the best
<rhpot1991> MoMo: depends what channels you are after
<MoMo> right now i'm going after quality =\
<rhpot1991> most cable companies will be the same as far as that goes
<rhpot1991> http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/13
<rhpot1991> I list my tuners there
<Zinn> [www.baablogic.net] My MythTV Setup | www.baablogic.net
<rhpot1991> HDHR would get you your locals, and then if you hook up a HDPVR to a cable company supplied cable box that should get you all the rest
<MoMo> so ... you have 5 tuners?
<rhpot1991> 6 at this point, I stopped using the firewire for the time being
<rhpot1991> 2 phsical
<MoMo> oh -- i was trying to think how you physically put that many in
<MoMo> =\
<rhpot1991> and then the one is a dual tuner, which can record multiple shows per tuner
<rhpot1991> they are both external too
<rhpot1991> one usb one ethernet
<MoMo> i have the haup win1600
<rhpot1991> MoMo: you trying to get HD or SD?
<MoMo> hd
<rhpot1991> hopefully thats the q model
<rhpot1991> which does clear qam
<MoMo> how can i tell?
<rhpot1991> I may be thinking of the 1800, checking
<MoMo> i've been trying to get a decent setup for about three months =(  .... my setup is a dedicated backend and a dedicated frontend -- because our TV room can't physically run coax to it so i figure i can use wireless
<rhpot1991> what kind of wireless?
<rhpot1991> "Some of the HVR-1600's (product code 74021 and 74041 found on the tuner label) also support Clear QAM, which is most likely the stuff your cable company uses for your local HD channels"
<MoMo> the fastest kind -- right now i have an cat5 cable running to it -- just to get it setup
<rhpot1991> wireless is generally a bad idea
<rhpot1991> especially with HD
<rhpot1991> for instance I wasn't able to do SD on my old 802.11g
<MoMo> i'm going to buy that new standard just for this
<rhpot1991> I can on my 802.11n (5ghz), but holding a connection is a pain
<rhpot1991> its generally better to just wire it if you can, but that can be done later
<rhpot1991> I'd go wired for the setup for sure
<MoMo> well the AP to the node is about 30 feet with 1 glass wall between them
<rhpot1991> as far as that tuner goes it should be fairly easy to setup anymore, assuming you are on a recent version of mythbuntu/ubuntu?
<MoMo> ubuntu 10.10
<MoMo> for the frontend -- mythbuntu 10.10 for the backend
<MoMo> everything works fine -- connectivity is solid -- quality is just horrible.  which i attribute to not knowing how to setup the backend
<rhpot1991> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Hauppauge_HVR-1600#Backend_Setup
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Hauppauge HVR-1600 - MythTV
<rhpot1991> describe how the quality is bad
<rhpot1991> backend setup is pretty straight forward, I'm thinking maybe your frontend is underpowered or not configured for playback very well
<rhpot1991> if you get video backend is normally right
<MoMo> its running at 1080p ... but the picture is not sharp, its kind of blurry ... sometimes the video will lag and audio will mis-sync ... shades of green are seen
<rhpot1991> what are the specs on your frontend, cpu and video card?
<MoMo> sizing goes in an out like CRAZY -- commericals will be full screen, programs will be that box size, and then the program will expand ... and commericals will take that box shape =\
<MoMo> its an out of hte box dell inspiron
<MoMo> ati onboard hdmi
<MoMo> 6 gb memory
<MoMo> AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 630 Processor
<MoMo> 800Mhz
<rhpot1991> yuck ati
<rhpot1991> ok lets do this
<rhpot1991> on your frontend go setup > setup > tv > playback
<rhpot1991> I think 4th page is playback profiles, which one is it on?
<MoMo> cpu+
<rhpot1991> change that to normal
<rhpot1991> then
<rhpot1991> hit the edit button next to each one, and increase the max cpus
<rhpot1991> you have 4, so pick 4 or less
<rhpot1991> you may be able to get away with high quality too, but try normal first
<MoMo> okay -- testing
<MoMo> nope still like ass =(
<Zinn> MoMo: Please watch your language.
<rhpot1991> MoMo: I'd check your logs for hints
<rhpot1991> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<rhpot1991> and something like this is a general configuration issue, so it may be easier to get help in #mythtv-users, may even be able to find someone with the same card to help out in there
<MoMo> trying HQ
<rhpot1991> don't bother
<rhpot1991> HQ wont help if normal didn't work
<MoMo> well let me see how i have my card set up
<rhpot1991> are you using the open source or proprietary drivers for ati?
<MoMo> open source -- the proprietary ones break my pc
<rhpot1991> that may be part of your issue
<MoMo> my backend capture card setting is on h.264 encoder card
<rhpot1991> that not right
<MoMo> =P
<rhpot1991> I linked you for how to set it up above
<rhpot1991> check your settings with that
<rhpot1991> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Hauppauge_HVR-1600#Backend_Setup
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Hauppauge HVR-1600 - MythTV
<MoMo> thats what i'm doing right now -- hopefully it helps
<MoMo> do i need to have a coax cable plugged into both of these jacks on the card?
<rhpot1991> only if you want to use both
<rhpot1991> one is for analog, one is for digital
<rhpot1991> odds are your cable company is getting rid of analog anyways
<MoMo> so i'm scanning channel for the QAM for the DVB tuner ... =\ and its saying timed out no signal
<MoMo> wait - i didn't read something
<rhpot1991> might want to verify your card can do clear qam
<rhpot1991> make sure you have the frequency setup correctly for it too, cable
<MoMo> or make sure the cable is plugged in right jack =P
<MoMo> how do you like that hdhomerun thing?
<rhpot1991> love it
<rhpot1991> just works
<rhpot1991> and I use it for almost all of my recordings
<MoMo> and you get 5 tuners?
<rhpot1991> kinda
<MoMo> ?
<rhpot1991> 2 physical
<rhpot1991> and the other 3 are virtuals
<rhpot1991> so if you have channels on the same multiplex you can record them
<MoMo> whats a multiplex?
<rhpot1991> for instance my nbc and cbs are on the same
<rhpot1991> so I can record them both using a single tuner
<MoMo> can you get two of these hdhomeruns and call it day?
<rhpot1991> if you only care about clear qam channels
<rhpot1991> IE your locals
<MoMo> see i'm trying to debate if it's worth all this work or if i should just get this cox dvr service
<rhpot1991> I wont use any cable's dvr service
<MoMo> yeah but -- i'm under the impression that in order to get my hd channels and extended programming i need their box
<rhpot1991> you need a box, and something like a hdpvr to record from it
<rhpot1991> silicondust does have a cable card tuner coming out soonish which will help with that as well
<MoMo> so how do i get the channels on my account though -- when i called they said i couldn't get that programming unless i bought the box fee with it
<rhpot1991> if the cable companies dvr does what you want it will be easier to setup, but they are mostly lacking in features and flexibility, and its more cable company rental crap as well
<MoMo> i agree with all of the above -- but when its all said and done i just want to get the good picture quality
<rhpot1991> MoMo: well for mine I get my locals via the hdhr
<rhpot1991> and then I use the hdpvr hooked up to a cable company stb to record all the other cable channels
<rhpot1991> that records over component, so it used the cable box itself as a tuner and just records the output
<MoMo> how hard is that to set up?
<MoMo> i see firewire here and there
<rhpot1991> I use firewire for the tuning of the cable box, which is pretty simple
<rhpot1991> you could use an irblaster to do that as well
<rhpot1991> sadly you still need to pay the $10 a month for a box then
<MoMo> your not in san diego by chance are you?
<rhpot1991> not even close :)
<MoMo> damn it would be easier to just pay you and set this up lol
<Zinn> MoMo: Please watch your language.
<MoMo> i guess i could just buy your setup =\
<rhpot1991> you shoudl be able to work with what you have
<rhpot1991> you need to figure out if that tuner can do qam
<rhpot1991> if not its only good for an antenna which may not help you much
<rhpot1991> then you need to deal with your ati
<rhpot1991> most mythtv people use nvidia anymore
<rhpot1991> bed time for me, I'll be around tomorrow if you have any other questions
<MoMo> i got an nvidia -- no dice
<MoMo> the GT 220 ... wouldn't do sound
<qwebirc64675> im having problems testing mythbuntu using the 64-bit 10.10 live cd
<qwebirc64675> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ /etc/init.d/mysql start Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8) utility, e.g. service mysql start  Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart job, you may also use the start(8) utility, e.g. start mysql start: Unknown job: mysql ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<tmkt> quick q... since installing a vdpau card, when I go to watchtv and view the guide..the live tv preview isn't scaled, it's cropped, any idea what would be causing this?
<tmkt> memory check the other day was clean...so I move to putting a nvidia card in rather then the onboard ati(stopped the random system lockups so far)
<rhpot1991> MoMo: GT220 does doe sound
<rhpot1991> with that card you want vdpau normal playback profile, and then you need to figure out what device the hdmi sound is for it (I've seen it on hw1,3 I think)
<superm1> qwebirc64675, mysql's upstart script is disabled for the live cd
<superm1> you can re-enable it by renaming the job in /etc/init
<tgm4883> heh
<tgm4883> Warning: We believe your account was recently accessed from: United States (CA) (symantec.com:216.10.193.22).
<tgm4883> i'm there right now?
<superm1> in california?
<tgm4883> actually, it is kinda odd
<tgm4883> especially since I route all my web traffic through PA
<tgm4883> superm1, hopefully my yubikey will be here today and I can change all of my passwords
<tgm4883> do you have rhpot1991 have that all figured out yet?
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: your traffic goes through NH actually I think
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, odd, gmail reports it as PA
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: my server right?
<rhpot1991> also mythwikiscripts is interesting
<rhpot1991> I never knew that existed
<rhpot1991> makes the wiki code much less annoying
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, yep
<superm1> rhpot1991, i think it reports as PA for me too
<tmkt> rhpot1991: my freeze up issues seem to have been caused by the onboard video card i think
<tmkt> memtest came out clean
<tmkt> put in a spare nvidia card i had...and so far so good
<tmkt> 14 hrs of uptime
<rhpot1991> tmkt: see if you can disable it in the bios then
<tmkt> disable the onboard video card?
<tmkt> yeah...thats my next step next time i reboot
<tmkt> it was a crappy ati card
<tmkt> but at least it display the live tv preview properly in the guide view...which this nvidia one isn't doing
<rhpot1991> tmkt: are you using vdpau on that then?
<tmkt> yeah
<tmkt> if i disable vdpau the preview is fine
<tmkt> its odd
<rhpot1991> I think there are some bugs out there about that if you look
<rhpot1991> I'd say its a good tradeoff though, vdpau is nice
<rhpot1991> also I don't use mine for livetv, just recordings
<tmkt> yeah...been trying to look...haven't been able to get the right collection of keywords i guess
<tmkt> been looking up stuf like vdpau cropped preview, vdpau not scaling during guide
<tmkt> when i add a new tuner
<tmkt> and do a scan
<tmkt> to i have to say yes to update channel information?
<rhpot1991> depends on the tuner and source info
<rhpot1991> some of them can use the info from others if they are duplicates
<tmkt> well...have hvr-1600 right now... ota buffalo/toronto
<rhpot1991> others you will need to setup fresh
<tmkt> adding an hvr-850
<tmkt> using the same buffalo/toronto ota
<tmkt> just want to be able to get the pip/pbp going
<rhpot1991> you should be able to just use the same source info
<rhpot1991> I normally fetch my channels from the source then
<rhpot1991> if you aren't doing that you may need to scan
<rhpot1991> ideally you don't want duplicate channels unless they are broadcast a different way, like qam vs astc
<tmkt> had it working 2 weeks ago..can't recall what i did...but took the 2nd tuner out thinking it was causing the lockups..and forgot all the magic i did back then
<tmkt> yeah...no duplicate channels
<tmkt> but how does myth know they are available on both tuners if i dont update the channels
<rhpot1991> I think maybe you scan and say no to updating the channels then
<tmkt> give that a shot when i get back
<rhpot1991> well you say source 1 has channels 1, 2, 3
<rhpot1991> and both tuner 1 and tuner 2 use source 1
<tmkt> ok...so as long as they are both set to Source1:Buffalo/Toronto
<tmkt> i should be fine
<richyw> hey kenn jemand ein paar richtig gute seiten um über hardware und mythbuntu zu lesen, also testberichte, welche funktionen vorhanden sind, ob die treiber vorhanden sind usw.
<richyw> ich weiß das bei ubuntuusers schon sehr viel steht, hoffe aber auf empfehlungen von experten andere seiten zu bekommen
<superm1> english in here
<richyw> sorry
<tgm4883> superm1, you are no fun
<tgm4883> english only. You british or something
<Shadow__X> hey guys has anyone experience much faster samba speeds in windows compared to linux?
<Shadow__X> i notice a 30MB/sec difference on the same box between ubuntu 10.10 and windows 7
<lukeer> Hi experts, I am trying to get my MythBuntu 10.04 box to shut down on idle and reboot a few minutes before the next scheduled recording starts. I tried setting the date and time in BIOS directly. That works well but is a real pain to do since it requires two additional reboots per shutdown.
<lukeer> So I try to edit /sys/class/rtc/rtc0/wakealarm, which seems to be read-only. I tried to simply edit it with vi, but saving simply causes an error message.
<lukeer> Even after setting permissions for that very file to 777.
<Shadow__X> lukeer: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Power_saving#Automatic_powerdown.2Fwakeup
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Power saving - MythTV
<Shadow__X> to edit that file you have to use either root or use sudo
<lukeer> Since becoming root seems to be evil in ubuntu, I tried it by sudo vi, sudo echo, sudo bash, no luck.
<superm1> lukeer, you won't be able to modify files in /sys with an editor
<superm1> you'll need to do something like this: "echo 1" | sudo tee /sys/class/rts/rts0/wakealarm
<superm1> or use sysctl
<lukeer> superm1: Ahaaa, I thought it must have been something like that. Is /sys similar to /proc in that it is not _really_ on my harddisk?
<superm1> yup
<lukeer> Thank you very much, I will then continue trying the "echo" approach.
<theteju> hello guys
<theteju> I am complete new to mythbuntu
<theteju> downloading 10.04 since i guess its LTS,,
<theteju> any suggestions
<kcorcoran_> any mythbuntu resources present?
<kcorcoran_> just installed, not really sure of the next step.
<rhpot1991> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<kcorcoran_> Zinn:  i gather that from the topic info.  thank you.  my initial question was intended for a different channel.
<Zinn> Hi kcorcoran_, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<kcorcoran_> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<kcorcoran_> !help cannot login to database
<Zinn> !help cannot login to database For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<rhpot1991> kcorcoran_: how can't you login to the db?
<kcorcoran_> rhpot1991:  hi.  i assume that is my initial error.  i have installed mythbuntu; trying to setup my backend.  when it goes through the wizard i get to the page to input my info (for the db)...its all default...and a terminal window flashes stating i am not connecting to the DB
<kcorcoran_> rhpot1991:  please realize i am very new to mybuntu (and ubuntu) and it is more than likely something simple i am missing. i have been reviewing the site to find something to walk me through the process...nothing thus far.
<rhpot1991> check /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt and verify that db info is correct
<rhpot1991> I think we have an old install manual somewhere
<rhpot1991> mrand: ^
<kcorcoran_> hmm, no, i was attempting to use my user name, the txt document shows DBUserName=mythtv.  should i being using that name or my user name?  i thought i had created a user name; perhaps that was just to access myth tv?
<rhpot1991> its mythtv
<kcorcoran_> i will try that.  am i perform this correctly?  i have installed mythbuntu on my workstation.  i have been attempting to make it a backend server (with ubuntu desktop).  once i get that working i should be able to use my laptop as the front end?  is that a correct understanding?
<rhpot1991> kcorcoran_: yep
<rhpot1991> kcorcoran_: for your first time it may be easier to get the frontend running on the same box as the backend, then add the other frontend later
<kcorcoran_> okay, can you walk me thru that process?  at this point should i attempt to run Systems>Administration>Myth TV Backend?
<kcorcoran_> actually, that time it started...saw a new screen with all types of configuration settings, input, tuner cards, etc.
<rhpot1991> kcorcoran_: you are in mythtv-setup now which is good
<rhpot1991> you need to fill out all the steps in here to set everything up
<rhpot1991> kcorcoran_: this may be helpful: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/User_Manual:Index
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] User Manual:Index - MythTV
<kcorcoran_> okay.  back in a moment...going to actually connect the cable source.  appreciate the assistance so far! :)
<kcorcoran_> rhpot1991: trying to setup the backend now, however the display is too large and i am struggling to click next.
<kcorcoran_> rhpot1991: not finding any channels; any ideas?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-01-06
<BLZbubba> is there an easy way to convert an mpeg .ts to a regular program stream?
<BLZbubba> looks like it is buried in libdvb-dev, but you have to install the source and build the dvb-mpegtools directory
<BLZbubba> why wouldn't they just build those tools and put them in a deb in the repository?
<ernstp> When I upgraded my mythtv from Lucid to Maverick my M$ remote control started behaving strange
<ernstp> it works, it's just that the buttons have changed to a very bad configuration
<superm1> BLZbubba, i'd file a bug against that source package.  surely that can be done
<superm1> #ubuntu-bug libdvb-dev
<superm1> that should do it for you
<superm1> ernstp, check and make sure lirc is still installed.  it might have reverted to the native support that's available if lirc is no longer installed, or if it's not working properly
<superm1> if lirc is installed, make sure lirc-modules-source isn't
<superm1> there's been problems reported on that
<ernstp> right, thanks superm1
<ernstp> I'm guessing something like that because the volume keys are picked up by the desktop
<superm1> eventually the native support will be used instead, but we're not there yet
<ernstp> aha
<ernstp> well lirc was installed
<ernstp> I did dpkg-reconfigure lirc
<ernstp> superm1, think that helps?
<superm1> it could potentially, dpeending what the root cause is here
<superm1> lirc-modules-source isn't installed right?
<ernstp>  * Loading LIRC modules                                                                                                          [ OK ]
<ernstp>  * Unable to load LIRC kernel modules. Verify your
<ernstp>  * selected kernel modules in /etc/lirc/hardware.conf
<ernstp> correct, it's not installed
<superm1> then are you running a non-ubuntu kernel perhaps?
<ernstp> nope
<superm1> or like a mainline kernel?
<superm1> hm, okay, then check out dmesg for errors about lirc
<superm1> it should say why they couldn't load
<ernstp> is there special lirc work in ubuntu kernel?
<ernstp> perhaps they were already loaded...
<superm1> yes there is a special patchset in the ubuntu kernel that wasn't in mainline at the time of 10.10 launch
<superm1> it's there for 2.6.37 though now
<superm1> the module name is 'mceusb' and 'lirc_dev'
<superm1> so look for errors in dmesg about that
<ernstp> superm1, it works now!
<ernstp> though now there's superfast key repeat
<ernstp> nice with key repeat though! it's just too fast
<superm1> it might still be picking up the native support
<superm1> are the keys working outside myth still?
<ernstp> superm1, oh I see
<ernstp> yes
<superm1> look at "cat /sys/class/rc/rc0/protocols"
<ernstp> and I get two keypresses
<superm1> if native support was disabled it would look like this:
<superm1> rc5 nec rc6 jvc sony [lirc]
<superm1> that's what the lirc init script does these days
<superm1> it loads the kernel modules, disables native support and then starts lircd
<ernstp> cat /sys/class/rc/rc0/protocols
<ernstp> [rc-5] [nec] [rc-6] [jvc] [sony] [lirc]
<ernstp> so not
<superm1> yup all still enabled
<superm1> /etc/init.d/lirc stop
<superm1> and then
<superm1> /etc/init.d/lirc start
<superm1> should hopefully reset all of it
<ernstp> doesnt....
<ernstp> lsmod  | grep lirc
<ernstp> ir_lirc_codec          12859  0
<ernstp> lirc_dev               19232  1 ir_lirc_codec
<ernstp> ir_core                26452  12 ir_lirc_codec,rc_tt_1500,rc_rc6_mce,ir_sony_decoder,ir_jvc_decoder,mceusb,ir_rc6_decoder,budget_ci,ir_rc5_decoder,ir_nec_decoder
<ernstp> dmesg  | grep -i lirc
<ernstp> [   14.514441] lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, major 250
<ernstp> [   14.526469] rc rc0: lirc_dev: driver ir-lirc-codec (mceusb) registered at minor = 0
<ernstp> [   14.526473] IR LIRC bridge handler initialized
<superm1> you might want to add a 'set -x' in the lirc init script
<ernstp> it had the wrong module name
<ernstp> it was looking for lirc_mceusb but it's only mceusb
<ernstp> superm1, now the init script runs without errors, but it's still not working
<superm1> that's weird it had the wrong module name though
<superm1> the dpkg-reconfigure should have fixed that
<superm1> so check out the lines where it's trying to disable all the other types, does something look out of wack for your setup there?
<ernstp> looked for that... how does it look?
<superm1> well it should be calling "in_kernel_support" "disable"
<ernstp> "in_kernel_support"
<ernstp> right
<ernstp> !
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about
<superm1> you can try running that stuff manually in your own shell script, but it's pretty straightforward...
<ernstp> superm1, oh, there's no /sys/devices/virtual/rc/ directory :-)
<superm1> wha?
<superm1> how's that possible...
<ernstp> superm1, did I mention I continued to natty after maverick?
<superm1> lol
<ernstp> superm1, so it's 2.6.37
<superm1> yeah i think you conveniently left out that part :)
<ernstp> superm1, oh! :-)
<superm1> so modify the init script to use the new directory, which i'm guessing is only in /sys/class or so
<superm1> and please get a bug filed about this against the lirc source package
<ernstp> superm1, well the original problem happened when I upgraded to maverick
<ernstp> amd we
<ernstp> and we're still solving a real problem :-)
<ernstp> yes, of course!
<superm1> i'm glad to hear of people in myth* community actually testing natty early, that's great
<ernstp> ls -l /sys/class/rc/
<ernstp> rc0 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0/rc/rc0
<ernstp> rc1 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.4/0000:03:07.0/rc/rc1
<ernstp> :-)
<ernstp> yeah your HTPC is not a system you want to upgrade when you've got it working
<superm1> on maverick, it's
<superm1> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 0 2011-01-06 11:21 rc0 -> ../../devices/virtual/rc/rc0
<superm1> yeah that's unfortunately the problem that we see, people dont upgrade until like RC
<superm1> and then find all sorts of bugs at inconvenient times to fix them
<ernstp> cat /sys/class/rc/rc0/protocols
<ernstp> [rc-5] [nec] [rc-6] [jvc] [sony] [lirc]
<ernstp> ernst@dront:~$ cat /sys/class/rc/rc1/protocols
<ernstp> [builtin]
<superm1> or worse, they dont upgrade at all, and we dont find out until new people do fresh installs
<ernstp> superm1, you part of the mythbuntu team then I guess?
<superm1> yeah
<kb3ien> just installed mythbuntu.. i need to configure my network devices, but i'm not sure what the mythtv passwd for sudo is...
<tgm4883> kb3ien, it's the password you set during install
<ernstp> kb3ien, the thing with sudo is that it's your own password
<kb3ien> doh. didnt see myself setting one....
<kb3ien> nevr mind, i did. something simple...
<kb3ien> i'm trying it with roku for a front end... wish me luck.
<kb3ien> vi is installed but it's got issues...
<kb3ien> sudo xterm helpd lots.
<superm1> the vi installed is part of vi-tiny i think
<ernstp> it's vim-tiny or something right?
<superm1> there is a full one in the archive
<ernstp> hehe :-)
<ernstp> superm1, #698208
<superm1> bug 698208
<superm1> thanks
<Zinn> Bug 698208 in lirc (Ubuntu) "lirc init script doesn't disable other methods on natty" [Undecided, New] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/698208
<ernstp> superm1, patch attached
<superm1> thanks, i might muck with a little more based on what j-rod said, but i'll attribute you for the original
<ernstp> what did j-rod say? :-)
<superm1> ernstp, http://pastebin.com/w5MvxNwJ
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] === modified file 'debian/changelog' --- debian/ch - Supermario
<superm1> can you give that a shot?  it's an adaptation of what you said mixed with what j-rod was recommending
<ernstp> find /sys/class/rc/ -name protocols doesn't work
<ernstp> find doesn't follow links
<superm1> oh i didn't use your whole path
<ernstp> that's why I had rc/*/
<superm1> okay so putting in your path instead, is everything else good with that?
<superm1> my bad
<ernstp> yeah, looks good
<ernstp> assuming echo "lirc"  works, not familiar with the interface...
<superm1> that's what j-rod said should work
<superm1> since you're already on natty, i was hoping to use you as a guinnea pig to double check.  i've only got it in VM's at this point
<ernstp> superm1, I can check tonight, busy for a while
<ernstp> superm1, back, let's see
<ernstp> superm1, it works
<superm1> ernstp, spectacular, thanks
<kb3ien> so far so good. I dont recall setting a mysql password at install time, mythbuntu-10.10 is there a set password?
<rhpot1991>  /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<rhpot1991> will have it
<kb3ien> merci!
<kb3ien> php.roku is now generating http 200s! woo!
<kb3ien> all i need are some shows. can i make file shares available easily to mythtv?
 * kb3ien eyes a stack of dr who cdroms...
<rhpot1991> kb3ien: look at mythvideo
<kb3ien> looks kinda like what i want. storage groups are needed to share the content from the backend to the front end?
<rhpot1991> kb3ien: thats the best way to do it
<rhpot1991> you could share stuff out yourself with nfs but thats more of a pain
<kb3ien> its a case of wanting the roku to get the nfs shared files via the back end...
<kb3ien> if i put content in /var/lib/mythtv/videos it should become available on other front ends too?
<CNLiberal> So i'm trying to boot into the mythbuntu 10.10 32 bit CD...it loads just fine, but on reboot, it just sits at the Mythbuntu screen (with the 5 dots)
<CNLiberal> and just sits there...i can do a CTRL + ALT + DEL and it reboots fine
<tgm4883> CNLiberal, if you hit esc, does it say what it is waiting on?
<CNLiberal> i tried hitting ESC, and it stays on the MYTHBUNTU screen
<CNLiberal> on a couple boots, I noticed an IVTV error
<CNLiberal> TVEEPROM cannot autodetect tuner or something like that...so i removed the PVR 250 and 350 cards
<CNLiberal> and did another reinstall...same issue
<CNLiberal> i have even tried the install from the "Try MythTV" live distro
<CNLiberal> still no go
<CNLiberal> i'll try rebooting and hit the ESC sooner
<CNLiberal> i can hit CTRL ALT DEL and it reboots fine...like it's a good reboot
<CNLiberal> That didn't do any good...let me try unplugging the second SATA drive i have in there...it's formatted as JFS, maybe myth hates that
<CNLiberal> same result...
<CNLiberal> so now I'm stumped...I'm gonna try to install the 10.10 full ubuntu
<CNLiberal> is that recommended or not?
<CNLiberal> Any other ideas guys?  or should I try my full install idea?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-01-07
<CNLiberal> ok, so the full install of ubuntu worked just fine
<CNLiberal> since I've done the full install of Ubuntu, and I have installed Myth-COntrol-Centre, do I need to create a new user for mythtv to run under?
<CNLiberal> oops
<CNLiberal> nevermind
<CNLiberal> it did it by itself
<CNLiberal> ok, so now i'm trying to run the mythtv-backend setup...and the term window is saying "Access denied for user 'mythtv' @ 'mythbackend' (using password: YES)
<CNLiberal> do i have to allow mysql network access for that user?
<rhpot1991> CNLiberal: remote frontend?
<CNLiberal> i figure out the issue...i had to delete the ~/.mythtv folder and the mythtv users .mythtv folder
<CNLiberal> i'm scanning channels now
<CNLiberal> however
<CNLiberal> my PVR-250 isn't being detected right
<CNLiberal> i'm getting a bunch of errors, and ivtv defaults it to a 150
<Shadow__X> can someone help with streaming a recording to an iphone
<Stevezau> is it easy to install xbmc on mythbuntu?
<Powderking> Hi all! I live in Switzerland and am trying setting up analogue cable on an Ubuntu Server 10.04 and MythTV 0.23. Since the XMLTV grabber website from tv.search.ch changed, I installed XMLTV 0.5.59. I configured tv_grab_ch_search and set up the capture card (PVR500) and video sources. When I try to do a full scan in the Input Connections screen, mythtv-setup quits. When trying to run mythfilldatabase --manual, it doesn't work as well
<Powderking> Is there a possibility to use MythTV 0.24 with Ubuntu 10.04 by using the official repository and not compiling it from source? And how would I do that?
<nudelsnack> Powderking: You can use the mythbuntu auto-builds: http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds
<Zinn> [www.mythbuntu.org] Mythbuntu Repositories | Mythbuntu
<Sid_Itious> anyone know about Zinn? what kinda bot he is what that plugin is etc?
<Zinn> Hi Sid_Itious, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<Sid_Itious> !help version
<Zinn> !help version For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Sid_Itious> thanks, Zinn, you're a good bot
<Zinn> Hi Sid_Itious, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<Sid_Itious> !about
<Zinn> I am an IRC bot written in perl, but my code is not yet released.  I am named after Howard Zinn, you can learn more about him here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Howard_Zinn
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-01-08
<dpgraves> Have a fresh install ubuntu 10.10 with myth 0.24 from the repos with auto build enabled and cannot get the mythbackend to start up errors about capture card
<dpgraves> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/P6EtEbfN
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.pastebin.com] 2011-01-08 11:00:14.062 mythbackend version: fixes
<dpgraves> these are my mythbackend logs and cannot get capture card either as dummy or as the real thing to work please help Capture card i have is leadtek dtv2000ds
<superm1> dpgraves, how are you starting mythbackend?
<superm1> via the upstart job?
<dpgraves> service mythbackend start
<superm1>  okay so that's correct
<superm1> do you actually have a /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0?
<dpgraves> have the dtv200ds not configured yet not sure how to config happy to just setup as dummy if can get some help till i get the card configured down the track
<superm1> well the backend doesn't start when it's misconfigured (clearly)
<dpgraves> so how do
<superm1> so run mythtv-setup and get it configured right
<dpgraves> sorry how do u set as a dummy then so use it
<dpgraves> using card type dvb dtv picks up afatech af9013 dvb-t
<dpgraves> or do i set it to one that will fail to probe
<dpgraves> have removed the dvb card and just put a dummy on in eg analog which is reporting failed to set as dummy same issue cannot start backend.
<superm1> if it picks up something when you pick dvb, that sounds correct to me
<superm1> these are more generic questions though not at all specific to ubuntu, you might get more specific answers and more help in #mythtv-users
<dpgraves> Cheers
<dpgraves> will try there thank superm1
<superm1> okay best of luck :)
<kcorcoran_> anyone avaialable to assist me in getting my tuner card configured?
<Cru_> Hey, wondered if someone could help me.  I just added a hard drive to my mythtv box but now when it turns on it only goes to the "mythtvbox login" screen on the terminal and never enters the GUI of the OS or MythTV.  I just am sitting at the terminal (I manually typed in a login and signed in, but still nothing)
<Cru_> I remember having a problem similar to that before....it had something to do with "X" background I think but don't remember
<Powderking> Hi all! I'm trying to install the mythbuntu-repos package. Unfortunately I had some difficulties. Now it can't find the ppa server: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/fZ7FQEw4 (see lines 12 and 43). Do only I have the problem?
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.pastebin.com] Bash | Ign http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/res - Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/reposmyth/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<Powderking> Ok, I think I can ignore that message when updating. This bring me to my next question: After installing the repos mythbackend doesn't start anymore. Here's what I did: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/qGiu1hm2 Do I have to do anything else maybe it's better to download this file: http://www.mythbuntu.org/files/mythbuntu-repos.deb?
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.pastebin.com] Bash | $ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mythbuntu/reposmyth - Problem with Mythbuntu Repos
<superm1> Powderking, i notice you have a non US server for main updates- are you using LANG= something else?
<superm1> i think there has been some problems reported when that happens
<superm1> i'm not sure tgm4883 actually fixed them though
<Powderking> superm1: Thanks for your answer. I live in Switzerland, but when I enter "$ echo $LANG" I get en_US.UTF-8.
<superm1> dang, i guess that was wishful thinking :)
<superm1> i wonder if there is anythign else about your environment that's causing problems then
<superm1> we don't get many reports like that
<superm1> on that second pastebin are you sure you got the right repository?
<superm1> i thought the repository should be called "repos"
<superm1> eg https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/repos
<Zinn> [launchpad.net] Mythbuntu Repo Managment : “Mythbuntu Developers” team
<superm1> but if you just want to add the 0.24 PPA, here's that one https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/0.24
<Powderking> Strange, because now I get the same errors from any machine in my home. I tried: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mythbuntu/reposmyth
<Zinn> [launchpad.net] 0.24 : “Mythbuntu Developers” team
<superm1> it should be apt-add-repository ppa:mythbuntu/repos I think
<superm1> apt-add-repository puts even bad links in /etc/apt/sources.list.d I believe too, so you might need to remove the wrong ones after the fact
<Powderking> I wanted to switch from a single Mythbuntu box to a backend that records when the frontend isn't running. Therefore I installed Ubuntu Server 10.04 because of LTS. Now I was told that it came with a buggy MythTV so I tried to update.
<Powderking> How can I remove them? Can I just delete the content in /etc/apt/sources.list.d?
<superm1> that's a fine reason to add autobuilds, just something went wrong in the process :)
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> you can cat the individual files to check them if you dont want to accidentally remove good ones
<Powderking> Yes, first the update process didn't get me any errors despite that it told me that I have duplicates in the sources list.
<Powderking> Strange: I get no errors when I do: "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mythbuntu/0.24"
<Powderking> Btw, maybe it's not the right place. When I added the 0.24 repo and try to "sudo apt-get upgrade" the packages are held back. How would I update them in the terminal?
<superm1> you need to apt-get dist-upgrade
<superm1> because they pull in extra things
<superm1> if you were doing this on a desktop machine, update manager would have offered you a 'partial upgrade' (equivalent to dist-upgrade)
<Powderking> I'm doing this on a headless server via ssh. Won't dist-upgrade upgrade to 10.10 as well?
<Powderking> Ah no, I think I mixed something up. If I wanted to upgrade to 10.10 I had to change sources.list and then do a apt-get dist-upgrade...
<Powderking> Cool, with the https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/0.24 repo everything worked well (at least I could start mythtv-setup and mythweb works as well). Will now try to record something and update the frontends. Thanks alot for your help :-)
<Zinn> [launchpad.net] 0.24 : “Mythbuntu Developers” team
<Powderking> Btw: Would you recommend trying the daily builds again or should I stick with the 0.24 archive?
<superm1> 0.24 is daily builds
<superm1> that's the repo that mythbuntu-repos deb should have enabled for you :)
<superm1> glad it worked
<superm1> and also, FYI don't upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 by changing sources.list and running apt-get dist-upgrade
<Powderking> Oh, ok. Thanks again :-)
<superm1> there is a tool for doing it that will handle things that aren't represented well in debian packaging
<superm1> sudo do-release-upgrade
<superm1> on servers, or update-manager -d on desktops
<Powderking> Great info :-) Thanks again, you really saved my day :-D
<nordle> Is anyone else having issues connecting to mythbuntu.org, site seems to be getting hammered.  Or its me.
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.org] About Mythbuntu | Mythbuntu
<tgm4883> nordle, if Zinn responds, that means he can get to it
<Zinn> Hi tgm4883, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<tgm4883> and I just checked, I can get to it too
<Cru_> >	i wondered if someone could help me. I just installed a new hd and now when I log into mythbuntu it nolonger boots into gui but just to the terminal screen for logging in. Even when I unplug the added hd and have it originally set up it stays the same and doesnt enter into gui of mythbuntu
<tgm4883> Cru_, doesn't sound like something adding a hard drive would do, did you do any updates at the same time?
<nordle> tgm4883:  OK, many thanks.  It's my end then.  A bit annoying, moving from Slack 11 mythtv 0.21 box to mythbuntu 10.10 and _hopefully_ 0.24  but without the website I think I will get lost.
<Cru_> nope.  here is all I did: logged out. added new hd.  used livecd to clone it.  Restarted.  now doesnt log in.  unplugged extra hd. same problem.
<Cru_> I had this problem before relating to nvidia and xstart, but not sure what to do.  perhaps adding hardware made it re-set?
<Cru_> ok...new update.  when i try to run startx i get an error that says "failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module" - screens found, but none have a usable config
<Cru_> how would i either re-install via terminal or uninstall them so it boots into normal os?
<kcorcoran_> anyone avaialable to assist me in getting my tuner card configured?  when i run the scan to find channels, it finds nothing.  Help! :)
<kcorcoran_> rhpot1991:  you around?
<kcorcoran_> anyone available to assist getting my tuner card configured?  when i run the channel scan it does not find any channels.  using a hauppage WinTV-HVR 1600.  any help appreciated.
<patdk-lap> what version of myth?
<kcorcoran_> newest version of mythbuntu
<kcorcoran_> i can give exact version if you can tell me how
<patdk-lap> channel scan was dropped in myth, a few years ago
<kcorcoran_> in mythbuntu it has a screen to run a channel scan
<patdk-lap> I'm just saying what the mythtv people always say :)
<patdk-lap> I haven't used channel scan since myth 0.15
<patdk-lap> and current is 0.25 I think
<patdk-lap> and I think it was dropped in 0.21
<kcorcoran_> okay, can you tell me howelse to get channels?  i don't know
<patdk-lap> setup a guide source
<patdk-lap> to pull in scheduling info
<kcorcoran_> is this something you can help walk me through....very new to mythytv...and ubuntu for that matter.
<patdk-lap> not really, have work to do :(
<kcorcoran_> ok
<kcorcoran_> anyone available to assist getting my tuner card configured?  when i run the channel scan it does not find any channels.  using a hauppage WinTV-HVR 1600.  any help appreciated.
<rhpot1991> channel scanning isn't dropped
<rhpot1991> it didn't work for analog at one point
<kcorcoran_> rhpot1991:  that may be my issue.  how can i verify that?
<rhpot1991> kcorcoran_: something like that I'd hop into #mythtv-users and ask for help in there
<kcorcoran_> this blows...so close. ;)  it'll work itself out sooner or later.  :)
<nordle> Fresh 10.10 install with updates, is anyone familiar with dvd playback issues?  "libdvdread: Could not open /dev/cdrom with libdvdcss."
<nordle> ls -la /dev/cdrom lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2011-01-08 21:35 /dev/cdrom -> sr0      brw-rw----+ 1 root cdrom 11, 0 2011-01-08 21:35 /dev/sr0
<tgm4883> nordle, is the disk mounted?
<tgm4883> should show up i /media
<nordle> tgm4883:  Hi there :)  It's a dvdrw drive Primary device on Secondary IDE (nothing on Primary IDE), just fitted a SATA HD to SATA1 on Promise controller on Asus K8vSE.  And did a fresh install.  Why would a dvd be mounted and appear in /media ?
<tgm4883> um, because it's media?
<tgm4883> if it's not mounted, perhaps there is an issue reading the DVD
<tgm4883> in either case, I have to make a quick run to the store
<nordle> tgm4883:  Sorry, I should have mentioned, I'm coming from Slackware ...... I know not about the new ways :)
<nordle> tgm4883:  I just tried the disk in my ubuntu desktop and it mounted under /media automatically (never noticed before), so its not doing it on mythbuntu for me at the moment.  I'm in the cdrom group....  I'll check the fstab and udev rules to see if there is any difference between the two boxes.
<nordle> mmm  looks like its the drive, seems to want to only read/mount some dvd's.  My NEC DVDRW mounts anything, this LiteOn unit appears fussy.  Maybe a firmware update would help....  Maybe a new drive.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-01-09
<Powderking> Hi all! MythTV get's confused with the 2 units on my PVR 500, so I'm trying to write an udev rule. Here's the output of udevadm: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/J7XjwZad. I thought I could use "ID_V4L_PRODUCT=WinTV PVR 500 (unit #1)" for my rule: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/JCQRbVTw. But after "sudo service udev reload; sudo udevadm trigger" or a reboot nothing has changed. How should my rule look like?
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.pastebin.com] Bash | $ udevadm info --query=all --name=/dev/video0 P: - PVR 500 udevadm
<qwebirc8083> Hi! I've of an myth combo frontend / backend in my living room and a mythbuntu frontend in my bedroom - the tuner is a 2 tuner HD Homerun
<qwebirc8083> last night, one tuner was recording and I tried to view a different channel in the bed, short answer it wouldn't let me
<qwebirc8083> I've used it to record 3 show and watch another live at the same time (via multiplex) on the living room combo unit, so I'm not sure why the bedroom unit wasn't rolling over to the second tuner
<qwebirc8083> any thoughts on where to look?
<qwebirc8083> huh - nvm - it's seems to be working correctly now - I just retried it
<dewman> does the mythtv user have a password?
<dewman> reason i ask is if I need to edit a file that is owned by the mythtv user and i use sudo gedit jamu.conf will it mess the permissions up if i use sudo rather then switch to the mythtv user?
<nordle> Using 0.24 under mythbuntu 10.10 and I'm trying to configure remote like I had it in 0.21   But I can't get lirc to do stuff, in the past Id run irw to check what the remote was outputting.  But I cant do that.  After googling I tried mode2, but sudo mode2 --device /dev/input/event6 mode2:   "this device driver does not support the LIRC ioctl interface"    I've spent hours tring to get 10 commands sorted in remote...help appreciated.
<nordle> dewman: I don't know.  But you could sudo su between root and user mythtv and change the password / set the password.  I have no idea, but this might be a bad thing to do, just saying its a possibility.
<dewman> nordle, thanks. I noticed that using sudo does not seem to mess up the permissions.....Or so at least I cant see that it does
<KjetilK> I'm seeing occasional backend failures with this error:
<KjetilK> 14281.757540] mythbackend[3413] general protection ip:7f7c30e4b27a sp:7fff9bda8f10 error:0 in libc-2.12.1.so[7f7c30dd1000+17a000]
<KjetilK> I remember there were an upgrade of linux-libc-dev a few days ago
<KjetilK> and it seems from dpkg.log that libc-bin has also been upgraded
<KjetilK> could that have something to do with it?
<KjetilK> I have 2.12.1-0ubuntu10 of the latter from maverick-updates
<superm1> dewman, it doesn't have a defined password.  it's supposed to be a daemon user
<superm1> i would recommend just editing the file as root using sudo instead
<superm1> KjetilK, are you on autobuilds?  If not ,can you please turn them on, enable apport and install mythtv-dbg?
<superm1> then the next crash should be caught by apport and allow you to file a bug
<superm1> as mentioned in http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Debugging#Debugging_with_Ubuntu_packages
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Debugging - MythTV
<KjetilK> superm1, I think I am on autobuild, but come to thing of it, I haven't seen it happen lately
<KjetilK> I'll check and install -dbg
<KjetilK> I also downgraded libc-bin now
<superm1> yeah it doesn't hurt to have -dbg installed.  just an extra 50mb to download in updates, but makes bug fixing immensely easier since you won't have to reproduce it again
 * KjetilK nods
<KjetilK> no performance issues?
<superm1> no, the symbols are only loaded by apport when a crash occurs
<KjetilK> ok, good
<KjetilK> yeah, I definitly had autobuild
<superm1> apport is generally disabled by default when an ubuntu release actually releases for one reason or another so that's why we don't force the debug symbols on people unless they actually want to help get the bugs filed and fixed
<KjetilK> yup
<KjetilK> another thing I just did was to insert another tuner card into my box, the libc upgrade happened at the same time that I did this
<superm1> so it can be a good combination of variables then here really
<KjetilK> yeah...
<KjetilK> BTW, do I have to do a channel scan for the second, identical DVB tuner card to allow simultaneous recordings?
<superm1> no, just assign it the same lineup
<KjetilK> hmmm, my feeble attempt to do that apparently failed, since my wife got her livetv watching overridden by mythbusters tonight :-)
<KjetilK> I just assigned both cards to the same video source in the input connections...
<patdk-lap> two things going on there
<patdk-lap> both cards need the same lineup assigned, so mythtv knows it can record from both
<patdk-lap> then you probably want to turn on the option, have livetv use idle card, or whatever it's called
<KjetilK> oh, ok, my current setup should be able to record from different channels on different frequencies
<patdk-lap> yep
<KjetilK> but to have LiveTV, I need to set another option?
<patdk-lap> the issue is, the recordings are scheduled per card
<patdk-lap> there is an option, to have livetv attempt to pick a card without recordings scheduled on it
<KjetilK> ah, ok!
<patdk-lap> otherwise livetv will pick recorder 0
<patdk-lap> and recordings start at 0 also
<KjetilK> right
<KjetilK> you don't remember where this option can be set?
<patdk-lap> avoid conflict with scheduler (is the checkbox)
<patdk-lap> in the frontend settings
<KjetilK> ok,
 * KjetilK looks
<patdk-lap> if all your turners use the same channel lineup, that is good enough :)
<patdk-lap> if they dont, it gets annoying
<patdk-lap> cause your livetv always goes to the card with the crappy lineup (cause you never record crap)
<KjetilK> yup, it workds, thanks a lot!
<KjetilK> yeah, I have the same lineup
<KjetilK> these are two identical Terratec Cinergi C HD cards
<KjetilK> the only difference between them is that the cable goes through the loop out to the other
<KjetilK> so one of them may have a slightly lower signal
<nordle> Hi there.  Just moved from Slackware 12.1 and myth 0.21 to Mythbuntu 10.10 and mythtv 0.24.  My iMon Pad remote was not working properly, do I thought I'd just replace the /home/mythtvuser/.lirc/mythtv with my old lircrc file.  It does not seemed to have made 1 change.  Volume and Exit still work but nothing else does.  Any suggestions would be great as I'm a little stuck now.
<nordle> I'm going to try this, even though my imon pad is 5 years old and not "new" http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Soundgraph_iMON_Antec_Veris_Mythbuntu_10.10
<dewman> superm1, thanks. Thats what I did...
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Soundgraph iMON Antec Veris Mythbuntu 10.10 - MythTV
<dewman> is anyone familier with the giantbomb.py? metadata for games?
<dewman> its in usr/share/mythtv/metadata/Games
<dewman> I was just wondering what needs to be done in order to use it. I looked at the settings for mythgame, but I dont see anyplace for a lookup
<dewman> never mind....I just found that if you select the game and hit M and then retrieve details it will grab the details of the game. =)
<dewman> so what do people use to grab fan art for tv shows? some of the shows have the art work while some dont. IE family guy has artwork while NCIS does not.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-01-02
<whyzzyrd> afternoon. I'm having fun trying to configure an IR remote using the mythbuntu control centre. Is there any way to make it turn on remote support (so it works) without it overwriting the working lirc config I have? The IR is on a diskless frontend/slave backend.
<whyzzyrd> I have the IR from an avermedia 761 (bttv ir) set up as devinput, using rc_keymaps and have keypresses successfully coming through from irw, have run mythbuntu-lirc-generator, have restarted the frontend, but have nothing happening in the frontend gui
<whyzzyrd> actually, never mind. I've got to work out how to make keypresses context-specific in the lircrc
<whyzzyrd> play stop etc work, but the arrow keys are shared with the number keys.
<kth> hi - can anyone tell me how to disable auto restart of mythfrontend in case of kill/error ?
<Seeker`> anyone tried the NOVA-HD-USB2 with mythtv? (Its a USB box that can recieve DVB-S2
<kth> solved thanks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-01-03
<qwebirc36738> Assuming that I am using the same mythtv databases, is there any reason why I can't run a fedora backend and a mythbuntu front end?
<qwebirc36738> i meant same mythtv versions
<tgm4883> qwebirc36738, that should work fine
<tgm4883> you're welcome
<Shadow__X> thank you tgm4883
<Shadow__X> :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-01-05
<lickalott> has anyone ever tried to install 2x WinTV 150 cards on mythbuntu?  Can you give me any pointers?  I can get one to show up (record from DVR) but the other one (play live TV) isn't being "seen".
<tgm4883> lickalott, did you set up multiple cards in mythtv setup?
<tgm4883> I haven't done it in quite a while
<lautriv> anyone around who successfully installed mdd on a frontend ?
<rhpot1991> mdd?
<mrand> mythdroid, I assume?
<lautriv> mrand, yes the perl-part on front/backend
<Seeker`> what time do the ppa builds happen?
<Shadow__X> compilin time
<Seeker`> ...
<dekarl> Seeker`: see https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/0.25
<Zinn> [launchpad.net] 0.25 : “Mythbuntu Developers” team
<Shadow__X> .25 hasnt been released yet though right
<Seeker`> bout an hours time then
<Seeker`> Shadow__X: no, it hasn't
<Seeker`> it is the development version
<dekarl> hm, then try https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/0.24 ;)
<Zinn> [launchpad.net] 0.24 : “Mythbuntu Developers” team
<Seeker`> its the 0.25 one that interests me :)
<Seeker`> thanks dekarl
<Shadow__X> its a dev build though and unless you have a specific reason to you shouldnt run it
<Shadow__X> you will not get support from the mythtv team because its not a release build
<Seeker`> Shadow__X: Yeah, I want it to build so it'll (hopefully) update my backend schema, so I can run my own compiled trunk frontend so I can do some dev work
<Shadow__X> oh ok :) carry on
<dekarl> Seeker`: you can easily run your own build, even with custom patches, see http://mythbuntu.org/wiki/recipes
<dekarl> Shadow__X: IUIC Seeker` is developing/testing some metadate stuff
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.org] Recipes | Mythbuntu
<Seeker`> dekarl: I want to keep my main FE/BE using the packages, because they are actually being used
<Seeker`> I have another machine which I'm playing about with the code on. Worked fine yesterday, but I guess the DB schema was bumped in the last 24 hours
<dekarl> Seeker`: the links hints at how to build exactly the same packages as the PPA builds... so you can catch up between the PPA cycle... and you'll can seamlessly update back to the original PPA builds (will happen automatically on next update)
<Seeker`> dekarl: might try it at the weekend. Can't spend too long screwing with the main system or I invoke girlfriendrage
<dekarl> yeah, just wanted to point out how convenient that recipe is as you seem to be up to some tinkering ;)
<Seeker`> spent the evening backup up DVDs instead
<Shadow__X> what is iuic
<dekarl> I made that one up (1am over here) tried to say: if I understand it correctly
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-01-06
<Shadow__X> oh ok. wanted to make sure i wasnt missing something
<goibhniu> Hmm .. I'd like to submit a simple patch to the theme but I can't find the repo .. If someone happens to know where I can find /usr/share/mythtv/themes/Mythbuntu/htmls/ that would be great, otherwise I'll just submit a bug
<Seeker`> Hmm, would it be a good idea to add python-urlgrabber to the build-deps for mythtv, seeing as it is required for the python bindings, which is in turn required for the metadata grabbing
<lautriv> hello, anyone installed mythdroid and/or mythtv-mdd ?
<goibhniu> hi lautriv, I've used mythdroid
<lautriv> goibhniu, i installed it a few times ago and got the mdd managed yesterday. but if i browse videos, i see only the directories and no content. any idea ?
<goibhniu> sorry, I don't know what the mdd is
<goibhniu> mythdroid is just a remote though, right?
<lautriv> goibhniu, some perl-addons for front/backend which claims between OSD (LCD) and sends this info to the mythdroid.
<goibhniu> sorry
<goibhniu> it's "mythmote" I'm thinking of
<lautriv> yes, the mythdroid itself is just remote-control via network. but it needs to get some information back (via this fake-LCD)
<goibhniu> you may have better luck in the mythtv-users channel
<lautriv> goibhniu, i'm there too :)
<goibhniu> ah ok, it sounds pretty amazing actually, I might have to try it out :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-01-07
<snarkster> hi, just reinstalled ubuntu on my tv computer, install the mythbunut-control-centre and now nothing works.
<snarkster> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-12-31
<Unguided> Hello all. Just wondering if the mythbuntu uses xfs during the install?
<tgm4883> Unguided, no it does not
<tgm4883> it uses ext4
<Unguided> tgm4883: Thank you. Can I manually set it to use XFS?
<tgm4883> Unguided, yes, you can do a manual partitioning
<Unguided> tgm4883: Thank you. Can you tell me how performance would be if I put mythbuntu in a virtual machine with storage provided by freenas? Is it a good or bad idea?
<tgm4883> Unguided, got to run to the store, back in about 30. I'd prefer not a virtual machine, as you would have the regular performance hit from a VM over a regular bare metal machine
<tgm4883> however, other people have done it
<tgm4883> as for the storage, my storage is a NFS mount from a  NAS and works great
<Unguided> tgm4883: Ok. Thanks for the help
<FabriceMG> Mythexport works with 0.26?
<qwebirc1508> Hello mythtv world! I'm setting up mythbuntu 12.04.1, and I get to Graphics Drivers section, but I'm not sure what to select... proprietary or open source?
<qwebirc1508> would like to select whatever is the most supported, would like to keep issues to a minimum.  Also, not sure what "tv-out" is if I only have dual DVI outputs on the video card (and HDMI, which I'm using as main output)
<qwebirc1508> I'd love any advice!
<qwebirc1508> BTW I have a GTX 460
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-01-01
<ejohnson_> i am getting this error pn my mythbuntu server when I try to connect my xbmc client "Client speaks protocol version 8 but we speak 72"
<ejohnson_> mythtv version is 0.25 [v0.25.3-25-g18c793a]
<ejohnson_> any ideas on how to fix this?
<wangel> Where in X does Mythbuntu auto-start the MythFrontend?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-01-02
<Technophil> Hi, I am trying to run up a new 0.23 mythbuntu frontend on 10.04, however I can't seem to get the last 0.23 version, instead it updates to 24158 with protocol 56.  Can one / how does one update to the last 0.23 image?
<tgm4883> Technophil, did you activate the 0.23.1 repo or the 0.23.0 repo?
<Technophil>  tgm4883: Thanks, I think I get it - I need to install the repo update option as a separate download.
<qwebirc80684> hello room
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-01-03
<qwebirc24906> Is analog in myth no longer working? There are a lot of us cable channels that are not digital.
<gregL> qwebirc24906, It works for me...
<qwebirc24906> I'm using 2 PVR-150 in 0.25 w/o any success. No channels found during scan.
<gregL> qwebirc24906, I have one 150 and it works.. You should be fetching ,not scanning..
<qwebirc24906> Could you please explain what you mean by fetching?
<gregL> yes, are you using Schedule Direct for your epg source?
<qwebirc24906> Yes I am
<gregL> You have it set-up?
<qwebirc24906> Yes I've run mythfilldatabase and it downloads the information in the terminal but when I go to channel no channels show.
<gregL> Hang on a sec.
<gregL> Under mythtv-setup did you create your video sources?
<qwebirc24906> Yes I've setup a cable provider as a source.
<gregL> did you connect the source to the imput..
<gregL> sorry input?
<qwebirc24906> Yes I have connected /dev/video0 and /dev/video1 to the source on both cards. Each has a coax cable feeding the tuner input
<gregL> ok right next to where you choose scan you will see fetch ..It should download your lineup..
<qwebirc24906> I've tried that but it doen't seem to do anything. The slider goes to 50% or so then justs quits. Under direct data in previous versions of mythtv it used to fill in some numbers after fetching. Now it doesn't.
<gregL> are you running setup as the same user that is going to run MyThtv ?
<gregL> Off to work good luck..
<qwebirc24906> Thanks anyway
<qwebirc24906> Anyone else who can help me? I have two PVR 150's Neither channel scan nor fetch listing works. Can't get guide data even though mythfilldatabase completes. Don't know where the downloaded guide data is going but doesn't appear to go to the database.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-01-04
<qwebirc62994> Using myth 0.26 WatchTV fails. Flashes Please wait very briefly (1/2 sec) then goes back to menu
<Vardan> hi all
<Vardan> hey people, my internet and tv come via optical line. optic connected to ericsson device. from ericsson with rj45 goes to motorola device (which has remote control) which connected to TV via HDMI cable. now instead of motorola device i want to use mythbuntu installed pc :) my question is will mythtv work with that kind TV ? is that will work if i will connect rj45 to my mythbuntu pc via ethernet?
<Vardan> thanks for answer and sorry for my bad english :)
<qwebirc19057> Using Mythbuntu Live Session Configuration and trying to connect to my backend I get. Failed to connect to database at 'mythconverg''@'myth'  etc. etc. Problem myth will not resolve to the ip of my backend. It needs to be myth.local. How can I change this, and where is it getting the info from.
<qwebirc67503> Can I run mythbuntu backend as a live USB?
<qwebirc67503> (I realize this is not a good long-term solution, but I'd like to test it out)
<tgm4883> qwebirc67503, I don't know if that has been tried
<tgm4883> you can try, i'm not sure the backend would start without some work
<qwebirc67503> I want to try replacing my WMC, but I don't want to go to the hassle of opening the box and swapping HDDs, or messing with partitions, etc.
<qwebirc67503> Would it work if I try to install mythTV on a live debian/Ubuntu USB installation?
<qwebirc67503> What would potentially prevent the backend from starting?
<tgm4883> qwebirc67503, I just don't know what is configured
<tgm4883> IIRC, i think i did it once, but it was a few years ago
<qwebirc67503> I'll let you know.  My Debian Live USB iso just finished downloading, so I'm off to try it out.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-01-05
<Fudge> hi, are there command line only methods to install and configure myth without using a gui, I am an orca user so am legally blind and some of the screens through setup I can not really use
<qwebirc13765> I'm having a horrible time getting my brand new HD-PVR working on a working mythbuntu 11.10 box. I've tried resetting, updating firmware, rebooting, you name it. I'm baffled. it works fine in Windoze 8.
<qwebirc858> Thanks in advance - I screwed up. I was on an unsuoorted release and attempted an auto upgrade and now my system wont boot. I'm downloading the iso and will create a flashdrive boot. Where do I begin troubleshooting? Ugh.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-01-06
<qwebirc80181> I've been reading about this new Lossless Cut app, but the install is a pain and seems to be focused on a Debian install.  Does mythbuntu plan on incorporating this?
<Igramul> hi, after getting stuck with my tvheadend/XBMC combination, I switched to mythbuntu. However, today it began to say "welcome to ..." after booting.
<Igramul> How can I turn that off?
<Igramul> (I could not understand the third word, it was so loud that I had to press my hands on the ears.)
<francesca> I have questions on mybuntu-control-center and ubuntu-studio 12.10
<francesca> while  mythbuntu-control-center was installing primary-beackend and  frontend 0.26 , I answered to some debconf question, was it ok to answer?? question was about mysql, mythweb login and password...
<francesca> I changed my ip from dhcp to fixed after installation of 0.26 primary-backend and frontend... was this an error??
<francesca> The problem now is that nothings work. I can't run mythtv-setup , nor mythweb, not mythtv-frontend.  I'd like to how to purge database/mysql  and purge everything anf try again
<francesca> Nobody in here?
<Twiggy2cents> does the backup function in MCC clear the last backup or compare them at all?  Or does it just keep adding them?
<francesca> In mythtv-setup , under video sources setup , i don't see nothing about xmltv. I suppose I haven't installed package for xmltv. which package are necessary?? I'm working with ubuntu-studio 12.10 . i installed mythtv 0.26
<qwebirc61195> what are the system requirements?
<qwebirc51592> Hello Myth world! Anyone around to assist an old man?
<tgm4883> qwebirc51592, better to ask your question
<qwebirc51592> Ah, hello! Sure thing...
<qwebirc51592> I seem to be experiencing a failure of my video card somehow.. dmesg and xorg logs talk about a "soft lockup"
<qwebirc51592> video / audio just stops, keyboard / mouse input doesn't do anything. BUT ssh is still up, mythweb still responds
<qwebirc51592> as you might have guessed, VNC does not work
<qwebirc51592> I am using proprietary Nvidia drivers for my GTX 460... I put together the system myself, could be a configuration issue
<qwebirc51592> running latest and greatest 12.04.1 mythbuntu with full updates as of today
<qwebirc51592> the computer sounds like it's running hot and fast, but "top" doesn't show much activity, except for 5/8 GB RAM "used"
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-12-30
<shodan45> anyone use 0.27 and have mythvideo working properly?
<shodan45> for me, it's a buggy mess... scanning for files takes forever, and it still misses some
<shodan45> then if I leave mythvideo & come back later, a lot of the scanned files are gone
<shodan45> I'm using NFS to connect to my backend, if that matters
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-12-31
<Korny> shodan you still there? i had issues with nfs shares and stale file handles that would cause some of the things yiu are describing. Did you make sure the backend has access to the video files
<shodan45> Korny: yep, still here... I'll double check permissions
<shodan45> looks like the backend was running as a user who wasn't in the right group to access my media files.... doh.
<mycosys> Happy New Year!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-01-01
<qwebirc28397> I'm looking for help configuring my WINTV USB II for use with MythTV.  The device shows up when I do an lsusb:
<qwebirc28397> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0573:4d20 Zoran Co. Personal Media Division (Nogatech) Hauppauge WinTV-USB II (PAL) with FM radio
<qwebirc28397> But when I try to find it as a capture device in the Myth backend setup, I don't see anything that looks like the device.
<qwebirc28397> Any pointers as to how to get Myth backend to recognize it would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.
<Steve-Goodey> qwebirc28397: Is this an old card. This suggests that it has a lot of problems? http://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-media/msg08521.html
<qwebirc28397> Thanks for your response.  Yeah, I was expecting the quality might be poor (which seems to be what the posts are saying in the link you posted), but I was hoping I could at least get it recognized as a capture card.
<qwebirc28397> Given the age of the device, it may not be worth much effort trying to get it set up.  But I am just beginning to play with Myth and was hoping to avoid having to buy a tuner card until I was more familiar with what it could do.  Hence the effort to reuse the ancient USB device.
<qwebirc28397> I'm just not sure why the backend setup program isn't seeing it as a capture device.
<Steve-Goodey> qwebirc28397: Needs firmware? dmesg shows anything? http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/USBVision_devices
<qwebirc28397> Haven't found any firmware updates for the device, but will keep looking.  dmesg shows the tuner(tuner 3-0061: Tuner -1 found with type(s) Radio TV.--new instance created -- type set to 17 (Philips NTSC_M (MK2)) -- destroying instnce).  Sorry to be a new, but I'm not sure how to interpret that.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-01-02
<qwebirc76450> !help
<qwebirc76450> hi. ive downloaded the installer, how do i make a bootable usb from the iso?
<Jay2k1> probably dd'ing it to a stick works
<qwebirc76450> thanks. how would i do it on a mac using terminal?
<Jay2k1> first you find the diskname using "diskutil list"
<Jay2k1> then you unmount it using "diskutil unmountdisk /dev/diskX"
<Jay2k1> oh well it's all here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<SteveGoodey> Hi, a general question. Under Mythbuntu should I be running the backend setup as user mythtv and not the user created during the inital mythbuntu install?
<ralfiboy> anyone running mythbuntu and plex in a single system?  my tv has a plex app, but i don't think plex is any good for recording streams from my hdhomerun (and myth works like a charm).
<superm1> SteveGoodey: you shouldn't have to
<superm1> ralfiboy: you might consider just setting it up with a symlink cron job to make nice names on the mythtv files
<superm1> and then the plex server index those symlinks
<ralfiboy> i tripped over this http://www.noahswint.com/2012/08/integrating-mythtv-and-plexxbmc.html while browsing.
<ralfiboy> might try using that ... i need to setup a new mythbox anyways.
<SteveGoodey> superm1: Strange. When I install the backend as /user/steve the nightly mythfilldatabase fails on file permissions for the xmltv files as it's running as user mythtv.
<Jay2k1> ralfiboy: i made such a symlink script a while back... i can paste it somewhere if you want to have it
<ralfiboy> Jay2k1: nah, i think i'm up to the challenge ... or at least bored enough to try.  :)
<ralfiboy> thanks tho!
<Jay2k1> hehe ok :)
<superm1> SteveGoodey: oh with xmltv people are running into problems?  i wasn't aware.  it's possible something else might need to be done to fix that
<SteveGoodey> superm1: Yeah I've just had to go through a bunch of xmltv files changing permissions to o+w. One file needed ln -s to another location. Would a bug report on launchpad be in order?
<superm1> SteveGoodey: yeah that would be good
<superm1> we're super behind on bug triage and fixing, would be nice if we had some other people to help
<SteveGoodey> superm1: Thanks very much for you help. :-)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-01-04
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> hi all
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> i have a quest
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> i am trying to get a tv capture card working with linux... apparently my tv capture card works with mythbuntu?
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> does that mean that i must be using ubuntu to use the card?
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> ??
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> i am trying to get a tv capture card working with linux... apparently my tv capture card works with mythbuntu?
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> does that mean that i must be using ubuntu to use the card?
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> will my tv card work outside of mythtv?
<cfhowlett> Angel_Of_Sorrow, any LINUX distro should be capable of running the card.  mythbuntu makes it easy and convenient to configure and use the myth environment and services.
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> ah ok
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> have you gone through the proceedure involved before?
<cfhowlett> Angel_Of_Sorrow, nope. sorry.  I've only read about it.
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> it seems very involved... and im not sure i have the right card for starters...
<cfhowlett> Angel_Of_Sorrow, I believe there's a mythbuntu forum as well
<cfhowlett> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> the problem is is that i choose to use opensuse
<cfhowlett> Angel_Of_Sorrow, then mythbuntu is going to be of little use to you.  you'll have to install and configure everything on your own.
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> how easy is mythbuntu to set up
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> im considering crossing platforms
<cfhowlett> http://www.mythtv.org/
<cfhowlett> As I said, never done it.  But if I was going to make the attempt, I'd certainly NOT choose to do a "roll your own" when there's a readily available alternative.  Just my thing ...
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> i much prefer suse
<cfhowlett> but if you have experience setting up suse, then you'll have some understanding of setting up ubuntu.  Expect a learning curve ...
<cfhowlett> As I said, choices ... unless suse provides a myth server variant ...
<cfhowlett> what is it specifically about suse that you prefer?  perhaps we can replicate it ...
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> can you help me choose a new tv capture card for mythtv pls?
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> does anyone have a link to help me find out if my tv card is supported by mythtv?
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> can anyone recommend a site where they list which tv capture cards work with the latest mythbuntu?
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> ?
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> can anyone recommend a card that works with mythtv?
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> can anyone recommend a card that works with mythtv?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-01-05
<docjay_> could anyone give me some advice on my final stages for setting up my mythtv backend?
<docjay_> What I am wanting to do at this point is flag commercials and transcode them lossless
<docjay_> I guess the best way is to setup a job?
<docjay_> I am running xmbc for my frontend
<docjay_> btw, I'm running mythtv .27 with patches.  Could anyone please share thier jobs they run?
<docjay_> After I get this part done, I'll be ready do some more recordings and then hopefully  release it to the living room
<docjay_> anyone around?
<zuixro_> Hey, I'm trying to use the Remove Commercials script from the wiki, but mythutils keeps failing with status 146 when I try to use gencutlist. It says that no program data exists for the file I'm giving it, but it's still in the database. I'm using .27. Has anyone solved this?
<tgm4883> docjay_, question?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-12-30
<bennypr0fane> Hello, if my music collection is stored in the root part of the file system, how can I give  my music player access to it?
<bennypr0fane> I'm using Amarok because it has a cool remote control
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-12-31
<bennypr0fane> Hi, I need help adding my user to an existing group. I issued: sudo usermod -a -G www-data ben to add user ben to group www-data, but user ben is still not in that group
<bennypr0fane> Hey, so, funny story, I can't authenticate - my password isn't working, although I didn't change it.  I did do this: https://www.linux-tips.org/article/18/passwordless-sudo-setup
<bennypr0fane> now all GUI apps that want authentication, like Synaptic, reject my password
<qwebirc6869> Hello everyone, has anyone had issues with VAAPI and audio sync?  Recodings and Movies work fine but live TV gets out of sync.
<qwebirc6869> I had turned off VAAPI and gone with software deint and audio sync is fine.
<qwebirc6869> I tested VAAPi with vainfo
<qwebirc6869> libva info: VA-API version 0.35.0
<qwebirc6869> libva info: va_getDriverName() returns 0
<qwebirc6869> libva info: Trying to open /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/i965_drv_video.so
<qwebirc6869> libva info: Found init function __vaDriverInit_0_35
<qwebirc6869>  libva info: va_openDriver() returns 0
<qwebirc6869> vainfo: VA-API version: 0.35 (libva 1.3.0)
<qwebirc6869> vainfo: Driver version: Intel i965 driver - 1.3.0
<qwebirc6869> vainfo: Supported profile and entrypoints
<qwebirc6869> VAProfileMPEG2Simple            : VAEntrypointVLD       VAProfileMPEG2Simple            : VAEntrypointEncSlice       VAProfileMPEG2Main              : VAEntrypointVLD       VAProfileMPEG2Main              : VAEntrypointEncSlice       VAProfileH264ConstrainedBaseline: VAEntrypointVLD       VAProfileH264ConstrainedBaseline: VAEntrypointEncSlice       VAProfileH264Main               : VAEntrypointVLD       VAProfileH264Main  
<qwebirc6869> look like everything is fine there, anyone have any ideas?
<qwebirc6869> Im runnig a intel /nuc DN2820
<qwebirc6869> .
<wjtaylor> I'm trying to watch movies on my backend with my ubuntu front end. It's connected by a 100mbs connection. I'm trying to pay back video files. They have an intermittant pause. How do i troubleshoot this?
<geetar>  I have a few old computers, one of which I want to use for a mythtv  box.  How do I know what tv tuner card and display card will work with  the machines?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-01-01
<wjtaylor> I played my videos without error using the VLC media player bundled with mythbuntu. There are no delays playing over the network. I have delays every 2 or 3 seconds playing through mythfront end. Is there buffering or something I can change to prevent this?
<wjtaylor> actually.. now it's working fine...
<wjtaylor> My only problem now is that when the the gui loads the signal to my tv goes to black and white... it's color during hardware POST. Where would I look to fix this?
<wjtaylor> I don't see an xorg.conf file... only an xorg.conf.failsafe
<wjtaylor> HAPPY 2015!!!!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-01-02
<wjtaylor_> I can't boot off of the latest iso. Is anyone else having this issue? I can boot off of other media fine.
<wjtaylor_> the md5sums match the iso and I've burnt 2 times to make sure it wasn't a media issue...
<wjtaylor> figured out the iso was for the wrong architecture... my only i386 machine left...
<wjtaylor> With 14.04 I noticed that I need to connect to a db. I was just playing media off of a smb share on version 10.10. I only installed the front end. What other packages do I need to install? backed? backend-master?
<qwebirc14051> Hi, all Ive a Huawei EC2118 STB, Broadcom 400 GHz Processor, 512MB RAM, can i make this work with mythbuntu
<wjtaylor> I'm running on old celeron and can play movies fine... not sure about recording though..
<wjtaylor> you should be good for a front end
<qwebirc14051> I am a newbie, so far ive managed to login to telnet with username pass, trying to learn how to flash mythbuntu on this box, if someone can give me a hint, just so that i may be heading to the right direction it will be very helpful
<wjtaylor> telnet? is the box remote?
<wjtaylor> the best bet is to boot off of flash drive/dvd
<wjtaylor> just keep all the defaults except on the first screen where you want to check download updates during install and download 3rd party software.
<wjtaylor> install frontend + primary backend... that will get you going with a working box you can get going. If you need access to a windows share you should install cifs-utils after installation
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-01-03
<bennypr0fane> Hi, I keep getting a problem alert from Ubuntu when starting my server, but it won't tell me what the problem is - just "do you wanna report it?" or "cancel". How can I find out what's wrong?
<bennypr0fane> Hi, I keep getting a problem alert from Mythbuntu when starting my server, but it won't tell me what the problem is - just "do you wanna report it?" or "cancel". How can I find out what's wrong?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-01-04
<PNW_Brewer> Does anyone have a moment to put me on the right track to get my Android phone to work with my new ubuntu 14.04.1 frontend?
<PNW_Brewer> sorry mythbuntu frontend
<cvstealth> Is there any recommendations on the mysql engine for the mythtv database? I see myisam engine is the one in the database sql creation script but curious if switching over to innodb will get me any performance gains.
<todd__> i recently installed mythbuntu on an AMD64 system and have worked through the initial configuration and hardware recognition challenges.  i can watch livetv, the backend records programs, but the frontend will not display recorded programs in the watchrecordings interface.  the filters show recorded programs and the programs are in the recordings directories, and i can watch the programs leveraging vlc.  the frontend log contains the following errors and
<todd__>  i have been unable to resolve them.  any thoughts on what to try next? Jan  4 11:58:27 RedTiger mythfrontend.real: mythfrontend[2059]: E ProgramInfoLoader remoteutil.cpp:184 (RemoteGetRecordingList) RemoteGetRecordingList() list size appears to be incorrect.  Jan  4 11:58:28 RedTiger mythfrontend.real: mythfrontend[2059]: W CoreContext playbackbox.cpp:1797 (UpdateUILists) PlaybackBox: SortedList is Empty
<gedakc> todd__:  Be sure to try different front end settings such as QT or GL.  See  also http://gedakc.users.sourceforge.net/display-doc.php?name=pvr-install-mythbuntu#configure-frontend
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-01-04
<jarnos> I can not use ubuntu-bug mythtv-frontend
<jarnos> whoopsie-upload-all: error: unrecognized arguments: mythtv-frontend
<jarnos> Oh it is bug #1339663
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-01-05
<jarnos> I am using mythtv-frontend on Xubuntu 15.10. I have serious problems with pulseaudio, when using it with mythtv.
<jarnos> System freezes, if I use PulseAudio:default as Audio output device.
<jarnos> Even if I use ALSA:pulse or ALSA:default (when pulseaudio is running), and test in "Use Highest Quality Mode", output is very choppy.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-01-06
<EULAreader> Hoedy
<EULAreader> Howdy***
<EULAreader> Basically I'm trying to find what command to type to capture video off my hardware capture card.
<gedakc> EULAreader:  To capture video, tune the card to a channel and then use something like "cat /dev/video0 > file.mpg" to capture the stream.  Press CTRL+C to stop.  Be sure to use the path name of your video device (mine was /dev/video0).
<EULAreader> Ah sweeeet
<EULAreader> Ya I'm trying to capture an old camera.
<EULAreader> Not exactly tv. Thanks gedakc
<gedakc> The same concept should work with the camera too.
<EULAreader> How do I specific the input on dev.video0
<gedakc> I haven't done it with a camera.  I suggest you check on a forum for cameras.
<EULAreader> What's the forums link again? Thanks
<gedakc> I don't have a link in mind.  I suggest an Internet search.
<EULAreader> Ah right I will do that. ^.^
<EULAreader> Happy 2016 people.
<EULAreader> gedakc: how much space does the .mpg file take up?
<EULAreader> Does it save at a set data rate?
<gedakc> The size depends on the data rate of the video stream and how long you capture the stream.
<EULAreader> So it's no set 500MB/min ?
<EULAreader> Neat. Then I play file in vlc.
<EULAreader> That's a high data rate
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-01-08
<qwebirc81993> evening all
<qwebirc81993> what or is there a way to update Mythbuntu to use the 4.x kernel? WIll this break other parts of Mythbuntu (MCC for example?) or can you not say as this is what testing is for?
<tgm4883> qwebirc81993: LTS releases might be able to
<tgm4883> since we'd gain whatever they have in the HWE
<qwebirc81993> ok, do I have to build these from source? I think I did this previously following some instructions somewhere but various things didn't work so well after! This is all becasue I want to compile the open source TSB drivers for my tuner card (TSB 6285)
<tgm4883> qwebirc81993: sec
<qwebirc81993> Did I also read that you're not going to be releasing any more Mythbuntu Isos? A great shame, they're most excellent but understandably a lot of work!
<tgm4883> no, we still are
<tgm4883> there was a discussion
<qwebirc81993> oh, cool
<qwebirc81993> in that case I could just wait for 16.04 LTS I guess which should have the 4.x kernel?
<tgm4883> probably
<tgm4883> I'd have to look
<qwebirc81993> Not running Mythbuntu at the moment on this machine (been wrestling for days now trying to get it all set up under lubuntu) but is there a repository to select the nightly or other development build of Mythbuntu?
<qwebirc81993> I can give that a try and if not I can wait a few months
<tgm4883> you can install mythbuntu-control-center
<tgm4883> centre*
<qwebirc81993> thanks, installing packages with it now.. forgot you could do that on other distros
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-01-09
<qwebirc81993> thanks for info, need to reboot machine so signing off
